# Euer Account wurde "gehackt" - Was Tun?



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

*Hallo Community Freunde,*

in diesem Thread soll es Aufgrund der mehrfachen hilferufe darum gehen,
was ihr tun könnt, um euren Account zurückzuholen.

*Variante I:* Die Passwort vergessen Funktion


Benötigt wird: -Account Name
                     -e-Mail Adresse
                     -Geheimfrage + Antwort

Für Variante I hier klicken: https://www.wow-europe.com/login-support/

Folgt den Anweisungen der Seite. Ihr werdet nach kurzer Zeit eine
e-Mail mit einem zufällig generiertem Passwort bekommen,
welches ihr in der Accountverwaltung ändern könnt.

*Variante II:* Vorrübergehende Accountsperrung

Benötigt wird: -Vor-und Nachname
                     -Accountname
                     -Email Adresse
                     -Geheimfrage + Antwort oder
                     -Kopie des Personalausweise

Für Variante II hier klicken:  http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml

Sollte euer Account bereits gesperrt worden sein, habt ihr nur noch die
möglichkeit des Webfomulars (Variante II).
Die Bearbeitungszeit kann allerdings, wie in meinem fall weitüber 8 Wochen reichen.
Ihr werdet Fragebögen zu eurem Account, den darauf befindlichen Charakteren bekommen.
(zB. "Nennen sie einen Gegenstand, den einer ihrer Charaktere trägt")


*Tipps/Tricks:*

Klar, ihr seid verärgert das euer Account vorerst nicht erreichbar ist,
dennoch solltet ihr - falls ihr es trotzdem vorzieht bei Blizzard anzurufen
freundlich bleiben.

Lasst euren Virenschutz durchlaufen und prüft, ob sich dieser auch
auf der *Aktuellsten* Version befindet.

Gebt niemandem aus dem Internet eure Login Daten,
egal wielange ihr ihn kennt.

*Blizzard selbst* gibt auf der offiziellen Seite weitere Tipps zum Thema Accountschutz,
nachzulesen hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/ca-article.html

*Kurzinfo:* Blizzard wird euch Telefonisch nur mitteilen, das ihr das Webfomular
                        ausfüllen sollt. Am Telefon gibt es keine direkte Wiederherstellung!


Ich hoffe diese Anleitung vermeidet Zukünfitg Threads wie "hilfe mein pw geht nicht mehr".

Ciliu/Matze


----------



## Alcasim (27. Januar 2008)

Macht sich dein Krankenhausaufenthalt trotzdem bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote for
/sticky


edit: Passt wohl doch eher in den Guide Bereich ^^ ist mir grad wieder eingefallen das es den auch git :O


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

Hm an nen Sticky, gute idee!

vote for /sticky auch von mir löl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja lohnt sich anscheinend, mach mal was vernünftiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punkerspike (27. Januar 2008)

Hehe, ihm is langweilig ^^ oder er will den Rest seines Lebens bevor er in die OP muss mit euch verbringen und sein Wissen an euch weitergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

Klar, is ja schließlich meine Family hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (27. Januar 2008)

Find ich gut,da es in letzter Zeit ziemlich viele Threads zu Account-Hacks gab...

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2008)

Sticky wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber die Spieler die hier posten, dass sie ihr Account gehackt wurde, achten eh nicht drauf. Und die Sufu ist ihnen meistens völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

> Sticky wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber die Spieler die hier posten, dass sie ihr Account gehackt wurde, achten eh nicht drauf. Und die Sufu ist ihnen meistens völlig unbekannt.



Ich hoffe ja, das sie wenigstens den Sticky dann erkennen.
Wer zu faul ist Passwort vergessen zu machen tut mir eh leid


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

> Sticky wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber die Spieler die hier posten, dass sie ihr Account gehackt wurde, achten eh nicht drauf. Und die Sufu ist ihnen meistens völlig unbekannt.



Ich hoffe ja, das sie wenigstens den Sticky dann erkennen.
Wer zu faul ist Passwort vergessen zu machen tut mir eh leid


----------



## derpainkiller (27. Januar 2008)

/sticky
Und verschiebt das mal ins Guide Forum!


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

stimmt ja, inzwischen gibts ein Guide Forum,
entschuldigt vergessen.

Meint ihr da guckt die hier angesprochene Zielgruppe rein?


----------



## K0l0ss (27. Januar 2008)

/vote 4 sticky


Und gute Besserung noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

danke.. um 18:20 gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (27. Januar 2008)

> /vote 4 sticky
> 
> 
> Und gute Besserung noch. smile.gif



Hö? Für was denn gute Besserung? Hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> stimmt ja, inzwischen gibts ein Guide Forum,
> entschuldigt vergessen.
> 
> Meint ihr da guckt die hier angesprochene Zielgruppe rein?


Kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ciliu schrieb:


> danke.. um 18:20 gehts los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne dich zwar nicht, aber auch von mir alles gute^^


----------



## Perilax86 (27. Januar 2008)

Danke für den Guide.


Ich hab derzeit auch damit zu kämpfen -.-. Ich hab schon durch einige Foren gestöbert und ich ahb Horrormeldungen gelesen: 2 Tage bis 2 Monate kann es dauern, bis die GMs wieder grünes Licht für nen kompromitierten Account geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hoffe bei mir gehts schneller, warte nun "schon" 7 Tage und checke mehrmals täglich meine Mailbox ^^.


Naja, hoffen wir das beste...


----------



## Next Exitus (27. Januar 2008)

glaub den hat man geschlagen oder so was. gute besserung!

/stiky


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

> Ich hoffe bei mir gehts schneller, warte nun "schon" 7 Tage und checke mehrmals täglich meine Mailbox ^^.



ich warte seit dem 2. Dezember 07 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perilax86 (27. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich warte seit dem 2. Dezember 07
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Du machst mir ja Mut ^^. Naja ein Gildenkollege hat 1 1/2 Wochen gewartet hoffe eher auf so eine Wartezeit.


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

na wenigstens hast du keinen "HILFEEEEEEEEEEE wurde gehaxx0rt"

Fred aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

*Jungs, bin jetzt schon weg zur OP..*bibber**

Bis Später!


----------



## Lo1 (27. Januar 2008)

Viel Glück


----------



## Rakelm (27. Januar 2008)

Ich kann sowas nich mehr sehen..."Acc gehackt was soll ich machn ?"
auch wenn es ne Hilfe ist....

Ich frage mich wie es dazu kommen kann ?
Ist euer Passwort wirklich so scheisse billig oder was ?  

Wenn euch das Spiel wichtig ist dann sollte das Passwort doppelt so wichtig sein -.- 

Vorgabe:
- an die 18 Zeichen lang
- Zahl ; wOrT ; Zahl

sowas halt und das vllt. 3 Mal im Jahr reicht völlig aus. und Natürlich Antivir programme ich hab nur Freeware von Avira und reicht doch.

Wenn man sich sagt "Scheisse warum bekommen die meinen Acc geknackt?" dann ist schon von anfang an was falsch gelaufen!


----------



## SixNight (27. Januar 2008)

Viel glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmokStylzz (27. Januar 2008)

erstma /vote for sticky


und dann GL =)


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. Januar 2008)

/sticky

Zum aktuellen Virenscanner würde ich laut BSI (Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik) Spybot Search & Destroy empfehlen, der unzulässige Daten erst gar nicht ausführen lässt.

*Der aktuelle ABUSE-Bericht für 2007 sieht nämlich so aus:*

Internet-Sicherheitsbericht führt die größten Online-Bedrohungen für das Jahr 2008 auf

Gefahr für Online-Spieler, Social Networking und amerikanische Präsidentschaftswahl

(21.01.08) - CA warnt in einem Sicherheitsbericht mit dem Titel "2008 Internet Security Outlook" davor, dass Online-Spieler, sog. Social Networking und Veranstaltungen wie etwa die US-amerikanische Präsidentsc haftswahl oder die Olympischen Spiele in Peking zu den größten potenziellen Zielen für Online-Attacken im Jahr 2008 werden können. Die Studie, die vom CA Global Security Advisor Team erstellt wurde, gibt Prognosen über die Internetsicherheit für 2008 und berichtet über Trends aus dem Jahr 2007. 

*Die Online-Sicherheits-Prognosen für 2008 von CA lauten:*

1.       Bots werden überwiegen. Die Anzahl der mit Bots infizierten Rechner wird stark zunehmen. Die Bot-Betreiber ändern regelmäßig ihre Taktik und dezentralisieren Bots mittels Peer-to-Peer-Architekturen. Sie nutzen zunehmend Instant Messaging, um die Bot-Netze zu verbreiten.

2.       Ausgereiftere Malware. Malware wird immer ausgereifter und greift virtualisierte Rechner an, nutzt verstärkt Verschleierungstechniken, speichert und übermittelt Informationen im Verborgenen. Verschlüsselungstechniken helfen Kriminellen, ihre Aktivitäten zu verbergen.

3.       Online-Spieler unter Beschuss. Spieler sind ein bevorzugtes Ziel, Der Diebstahl ihrer Account-Zugangsdaten ist weiterhin Angriffsziel Nummer eins, denn Spieler achten eher auf Rechenleistung als auf Sicherheit. So wird im Jahr 2008 virtuelles Vermögen bares Geld.

4.       Social Networking im Fadenkreuz. Online-Communities werden immer beliebter und somit angreifbarer. Die große Anzahl potenzieller Opfer und ihre relativ geringen Sicherheitsbedenken lassen diese Seiten zu einem wahren Glücksfall für Internet-Diebe werden.

5.       Mögliche Angriffsziele. Die anstehende US-amerikanische Präsidentschaftswahl und die kommenden Olympischen Spiele in Peking bieten vielfältige Möglichkeiten für zerstörerische Attacken und Korruption oder Informationsdiebstahl.

6.       Web 2.0-Services und -seiten werden gezielt attackiert. Obwohl es relativ einfach ist, Web 2.0-Services auszuführen, kann es schwierig sein, sie sicher zu konfigurieren. Deswegen sind viele Internetseiten, die diese Services nutzen, leichte Beute, zumal sie keine äußeren Anzeichen liefern, dass sie kompromittiert wurden. 

7.       Windows Vista gefährdet. Der Marktanteil von Vista wächst. Als sicherstes Betriebssystem von Microsoft deklariert, gab es laut dem US-amerikanischen National Institute of Standards and Technology 2007 über 20 Schwachstellen bei Vista. Da Vista immer weiter verbreitet wird, werden auch immer mehr Attacken darauf abzielen.

8.       Mobile Endgeräte bleiben sicher. Trotz Gerüchten über mobile Malware, werden mobile Endgeräte weiterhin sicher sein. 2008 werden Smartphones und andere mobile Endgeräte keine Angriffsmöglichkeiten für Kriminelle bieten. Noch konnte die Machbarkeit eines bedeutenden Angriffs nicht nachgewiesen werden. Die einzig signifikante Schwachstelle bei mobilen Endgeräten hatte 2007 das Apple iPhone. 

*
Weiterhin stellten CA-Experten im Jahr 2007 fest:*

Malware hatte bis Oktober 2007 um das Sechzehnfache im Vergleich zu Januar 2007 zugenommen.

Zum ersten Mal übertraf bösartige Spyware Trojaner. 2007 waren 56 Prozent der erkannten Malware bösartige Spyware, 32 Prozent waren Trojaner, neun Prozent waren Würmer und zwei Prozent Viren.

Adware, Trojaner und Downloads waren die vorherrschenden Typen von Spyware.

2007 waren die am meisten verbreiteten Würmer einfache Netzwerk- und entfernbare Treiberwürmer. Einige Würmer legen die Rechner still, wenn sie entfernt werden. Andere Würmer hinterlassen zusätzliche Malware oder öffnen kompromittierte Rechner für die heimliche Kontrolle eines bösartigen Angreifers. 

Nicht autorisierte Sicherheits-Software, sog. Rogue-Sicherheits-Software, oder gefälschte Sicherheits-Software waren ein Problem und sind verantwortlich für die Zunahme von irreführenden Anwendungen. Rogue-Sicherheitssoftware machte 2007 sechs Prozent des gesamten Spyware-Volumens aus. Sie wird via Online-Anzeigen für kostenlose Anti-Spyware-Software verbreitet. 

Angriffsmethoden mit gebündelten und miteinander verschmolzenen Bedrohungen sind mittlerweile normal. 

Mehr als 90 Prozent der E-Mails sind Spam und mehr als 80 Prozent des Spams enthält Links zu bösartigen Seiten oder zu Malware.

Die Qualität der Malware hat sich verbessert und ist weniger mit Schreibfehlern durchsetzt. Sie ist außerdem mit Anhängen beladen - Bildern, PDFs, Dokumenten, Tabellenkalkulationen oder Videos -, die Malware oder Links zu bösartigen Seiten beinhalten.

Malware ist ein internationales Problem. Ein Großteil der kriminellen Aktivität hat ihren Ursprung in Osteuropa und Asien und ist auf Länder mit einer großen Anzahl von Internet-Nutzern ausgerichtet. Fast 40 Prozent des Spams richtete sich an die USA. Australien, Großbritannien, Frankreich und Deutschland wurden ebenfalls angegriffen. Malware ist ein aufkommendes Problem in Lateinamerika, Südkorea und China. 

(CA: ra)


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2008)

Vote /sticky is ja net schlecht dein guide


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

/vote 4 sticky

Wenn mal wieder jemand heult, kann man ihm den Fred vor die Backe scheuern, find ich super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (27. Januar 2008)

joa danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzibit (1. Februar 2008)

hi


----------



## Potpourri (1. Februar 2008)

Tzibit schrieb:


> hi



Ehm.. ja ne óO 

und ja.. schöner Guide.. hoffe ich muss nichts davon mal ausprobiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (1. Februar 2008)

ehem *hüstel hüstel* sry was heißt /sticky  ?^^


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

Sticky´s sind die Threads, die "Festgenagelt" immer oben in einem Speziellen teil des forums zufinden sind.

zb. ZAM´s Hinweis für die Signaturen Thread ist auch ein sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind abgetrennt von den anderen Freds


----------



## lollercoaster (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Sticky´s sind die Threads, die "Festgenagelt" immer oben in einem Speziellen teil des forums zufinden sind.
> 
> zb. ZAM´s Hinweis für die Signaturen Thread ist auch ein sticky
> 
> ...



achso na dann bin ich auch für /sticky xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Februar 2008)

Um die Zeit bis zur Bearbeitung eures Falls zu verkürzen, schreibt einen kleinen Text was passiert ist, dass keiner antwortet undso, lasst ihn von nem Kumpel im GM Forum posten (da ihr nichtmehr auf euren Account zugreifen könnt) und in 1 - 2 Tagen sollte er entsperrt sein. War jedenfalls bei vielen so und bei mir auch 2 mal^^


----------



## Gegendieally (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn ein acc gehackt wurde muss man zuerst herausfinden wer in deinem Umfeld immer schon scheisse gebaut hat. Dann sollte man sofort sich ne 2. e-mail adresse zulegen , welche man nur selber kennt. 3. eine FALSCHE passwortfrage nehmen

NICHT:

Wie heisst mein Hund :

Bello


SONDERN:


Name meiner Mutter:

Bello

Dieser Tipp sollte funkionieren(wenn nicht bittte bei migelgod aufregen)

Gegendially


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, ich hätte in dem Guide noch hinschreiben sollen,
wie man Vorbeugend gegen so etwas wirken kann.

Der Trick mit der Geheimfrage + Andere Antwort,
den mache ich zumindest immer.
Ins GM Forum hab ich mein problem
schon gepostet.

( http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...73864&sid=3 )

und tjo.. ihr habts eig schon auf den punkt getroffen.


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Februar 2008)

Wie war die OP?

Wenn ich das recht verstanden hab, bist du im Krankenhaus und man hat dich Operiert?!?

Achja: Schöner Guide: /vote 4 sticky


----------



## Ciliu (10. Februar 2008)

Sticky is schon.
Bin übers Wochenende jetzt Zuhause.


----------



## Slader90 (23. März 2008)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein sehr großes Problem mein Account würde 2 Mal hintereinander GEHACKT 

So jetzt mal die ganze Geschichte :

Am 10 März war ich so ungefähr zwischen 19.00 Uhr und 20.00 Uhr weiß ich nicht mehr genau im Schlachtfeld. Ich musste off gehen mitten im Schlachtfeld Kampf. Als ich am morgigen tag on gehen wollte konnte ich nicht rein weil mein Passwort falsch war ich habe es mehrfach versucht aber es geht
nicht. Darauf hin habe ich versucht mein Passwort zu ändern. Als ich bei meiner Email Adresse drinnen war habe ich eine Email von Blizzard bekommen da war geschrieben:

Art des Vergehens: Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Accountsperrung für drei Tage (72h), Passwort zurückgesetzt und letzte Warnung vergeben

Und habe ein neues Passwort bekommen. Bin nach 3 tagen in spiel reingegangen und meine Sachen im Rucksack bei mein main Charakter waren weg und ich habe auf meiner liste ein neues Charakter Level 1 eine Org Frau habe schnell ein ticket geschrieben. Ein GM hat sich gemeldet und daraufhin hat er mein Account gesperrt ich habe eine Email bekommen darauf war geschrieben:

Hergang: Kompromittierter Account
Maßnahme: Account gesperrt bis der Besitz geklärt ist

Ich habe dann auf der Seite von WoW die bei der Email ein link war alles eingetragen nach 3 Tagen habe ich eine antwort bekommen das ich mein Pc auf Vieren untersuchen soll das habe ich auch gemacht mit mein Internet Securty Kaspersky v.7 Programm habe mein Passwort geändert im spiele und Email Adresse auch .Ich soll mich bei ein GM melden wenn meine Sachen nicht da sind. Habe denn GM ein ticket geschrieben und gespielt dann bin ich so am 17. März off gegangen glaube ich kann mich nicht genau erinnern GM hatte sich nicht gemeldet. Am 21.März wollte ich wieder on gehen konnte es aber nicht. Habe meine Festplatte 
Formatiert Windows neu installiert und habe Kaspersky installiert. Bin in meine Email rein und Passwort geändert habe auch keine Email von Blizzard bekommen. Bin auf die Seite von WOW gegangen und wollte mein Passwort ändern als die frage kam bitte Email Adresse und Geheimwort eingeben war mein Geheimwort richtig aber meine Email nicht ? Habe es gemeldet auf der Seite von WoW.

Bin in Arsenal rein gegangen und Mein main Charakter hatte eine andere Sache an als vorher. Wo ich zuletzt mit ihm on war hatte er eine Schusswaffe an und jetzt ein Wurfmesser ich glaube da spielt jemand mit mein Accaunt herum.
Wer weiß was der noch alles macht ich bin am ende mit meiner Geduld wie lange muss ich das ertragen ich zahle doch für den Accaunt :...(
Und jetzt eben gerade im arsenal habe ich gesehen das er buffs benutzt hat schlafen die bei Blizzard oder was ?

Was kann ich machen ?
Kann vielleicht jemand ein GM bescheit sagen das er für ne zeit lang mein Account sperren soll.
Das der hacker nichts machen kann. DANKE

_______________________________________________
Möge dieser Hacker in der Hölle schmoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (29. März 2008)

Blizzard spielt denke ich mit deinem Account rum,

du musst abwarten - ruf noch ein paar mal an,
weis Blizzard auf deine rechte hin - hilft wirklich, mach da mal dampf^^


----------



## Tschazera (31. März 2008)

Ich bekam mein Acc nach zwei Tagen wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der GM sagte, dass man nur EINMAL eine E-Mail schreiben darf und die auch alles richtig geschrieben werden muss. Wenn ihr zu doof seid und mehrmals schickt und des auch noch falsch und dann auch noch anruft, dauert es viel länger, weil mehrere Leute dafür dann arbeiten müssen und dann länger zu bleibt. Ihr seid alle solche Suchtis! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## joerg1987 (31. März 2008)

und du bist einfach nur dumm


----------



## Timewarp85 (31. März 2008)

> ehem *hüstel hüstel* sry was heißt /sticky ?^^




Boah danke das DU gefragt hast ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mich nicht getraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja jezz wo ich auch weiss was es heisst...

/sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s: netter Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qlimarius (4. April 2008)

Slader90 schrieb:


> Art des Vergehens: Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment
> Maßnahme: Accountsperrung für drei Tage (72h), Passwort zurückgesetzt und letzte Warnung vergeben



ma ne doofe frage^^ kann es sein dass dein Acc nicht gehackt wurde sondern von Blizzard gesperrt wurde weil du illegaler weise Gold gekauft hast?^^ so siehts auf jeden Fall aus

/sticky isser ja schon... aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Guide


----------



## Nebola (5. April 2008)

Zu deiner Kurzinfo das sie dir am Telefon nicht deinen Account wieder geben also meiner wurde gehackt, ich habe angerufen und nach 10 min hatte ich ihn wieder nur ebend ein webformular mir ausweis kopie hingeschickt ansonst alles übern den Rechnungssupport ^^ /da umsonst xD 

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (11. Mai 2008)

moin,
mein acc  wurde montag/dienstag gehackt  und darauffolgend von nem gm gesperrt, freitag ca wurde er wieder freigeschaltet aber untersuchungen laufen trotzdem weiter.

nun kann ich zwar  wieder auf meinem char einloggen aber  da die untersuchungen  zur itemwiederherstellung noch andauern wollt ich fragen ob jmd ne ~ zeit sagen kann bis man seine sachen wiederbekommt?


mfg


----------



## Huutch (18. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> moin,
> mein acc  wurde montag/dienstag gehackt  und darauffolgend von nem gm gesperrt, freitag ca wurde er wieder freigeschaltet aber untersuchungen laufen trotzdem weiter.
> 
> nun kann ich zwar  wieder auf meinem char einloggen aber  da die untersuchungen  zur itemwiederherstellung noch andauern wollt ich fragen ob jmd ne ~ zeit sagen kann bis man seine sachen wiederbekommt?
> mfg





Vorallem wie kommen die Sachen wieder? Per Post oder wie?


----------



## LittleFay (19. Mai 2008)

Die gesamte Untersuchung ab Einsendung der Daten bei Blizzard kann zur Zeit ca. 2-3 Wochen dauern.
Danach muss man per Ticket einen GM kontaktieren, man wird an einen Spezialisten weitergeleitet (hier ist die Wartezeit sehr hoch)... Die Items werden sich dann nach der Bearbeitung im Briefkasten und im Inventar befinden.

Wenn mybuffed wieder verfügbar ist, poste ich mal einen Link zu meiner etwas ausführlicheren FAQ.

Hier ist sie: http://my.buffed.de/user/39409/blog_detail?blogID=3077922


----------



## Terodes (21. Mai 2008)

Hi ich hab mal ne Frage zu Variante 2!

Musste diese leider am Montag durchführen nun frage ich mich wird der Account sofort gesperrt oder erst wenn der Fall "untersucht" wird?
Mir ises jetzt nicht so eilig da ich nurnoch ab und an gezockt hab aber an meinem Schurken hängen schon ne menge Erinnerungen inkl. Komplettes T1-3 ;/


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (21. Mai 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mal ne Frage zu Variante 2!
> 
> Musste diese leider am Montag durchführen nun frage ich mich wird der Account sofort gesperrt oder erst wenn der Fall "untersucht" wird?
> Mir ises jetzt nicht so eilig da ich nurnoch ab und an gezockt hab aber an meinem Schurken hängen schon ne menge Erinnerungen inkl. Komplettes T1-3 ;/




 der acc wird direkt nachdem du ingame nen ticket geschrieben hast der gm das gecheckt hat gesperrt ^^    dann laufen die untersuchungen.

nach 3 tagen war mein acc wieder freigeschaltet  aber ohen irgendwas und nun seit fast 2 wochen  hat mir nen gm alles wiederhergestellt  ausser gold da das gold erst mit ende der untersuchung wiederhergestellt werden kann.

mfg


----------



## Terodes (21. Mai 2008)

Wie soll ich denn nen Ticket schreiben wenn ich ned auf mein Acc zugreifen kann? xD
Dann hätte ich ja kein Problem...
Nunja vielleicht hab ich mich mit "Variante 2" nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt.

Mein Problem ist das ich mich seit Montag nicht mit meinem Passwort einloggen kann daraufhin hab ich sofort das Webformular (Variante 2) ausgefüllt und abgeschickt.
(Aus kluger(!!!..) Vorahnung hatte ich natürlich eine Geiheimfrage gewählt die zu meiner Antwort rein gar nicht passte und nun 3 Jahre nach Accounterstellung musste ich feststellen das ich mich leider nichtmehr daran erinnern kann =) deswegen auch Variante2!

Also nun nochmal meine Frage: 
 - Wird der Acc erst gesperrt wenn ich von Blizzard ne Email auf das Webformular bekommen habe?...=/
 - Wird Ein laufendes Abo automatisch eingestellt bei Eingang meines "Antrags" auf Vorrübergehende Accountsperrung
Ich glaub ich sollte mal anrufen *hmpf*


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Mai 2008)

kannst ja vielleicht noch reinschreiben, wie man einen accounthack verhindern kann.

- nie das selbe passwort für email und account nehmen (geheimfrage!)
- wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet (bsp.: buffed.de) nie seinen wow account nehmen (obwohl ich glaube, dass buffed die DB gut gesichert hat^^)
- keine passwörter nehmen die man leicht erraten kann... lieber sowas wie "Qwertz8!93". hatt alles drinne ist nicht gerade lang aber auch nicht zu kurz und is leicht zu merken (finde ich). passwort knack programme die auf brutforce (google.de = mehr infos) basieren werden da lange dran zu kauen haben


----------



## Terodes (3. Juni 2008)

Sooo nach n paar Wochen endlich mal ne Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> hiermit möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass unsere Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind.
> 
> ...



Na toll und wie kann ich nun auf meinen Acc zugreifen wenn ich kein PW etc habe?
Diese E-Mail ist ja wahnsinnig aufschlussreich..


----------



## RouV3n (3. Juni 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr gespielt und wollte heute mal wieder anfangen....das Problem nun aber: ich kenne mein pw nicht mehr^^naja wäre ja nicht schlimm, wenn nicht auch noch meine e-mail adresse die ich da angegeben habe schon längst gelöscht wurde weil ich eine andere habe...weißeiner was ich nun machen kann?Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Bazdash (3. Juni 2008)

Mein Acc wurde auch gehackt (ja ich weiss, ist meine Schuld). Ich hatte aber Glück. Vor genau einer Woche wurde mein Acc wieder freigegeben und seit gestern, bin ich wieder im Besitz meiner Gegenstände inklusive des Goldes. Ich muss sagen, für mich ist das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## RouV3n (3. Juni 2008)

Mein Acc wurde nicht gehackt, aber ich weiß mein PW nicht mehr (jedenfalls stimmt es nicht mit dem, was ich mir aufgeschrieben habe überein)...und "PW vergessen" kann ich leider auch nicht machen, da es die e-mail ich ich damals angegeben habe nicht mehr gibt...brauche dringend hilfe...:-(


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

so und für alle die den acc "schnell" wieder zurückhaben wollen ohne rücksicht auf verluste (der acc wird nicht als gehackt gemeldet dh. es werden auch keine items/gold wiederhergestellt, also nur für accs wo nichts gelöscht wurde)


ihr ruft bei blizz an, und sagt das ihr eure geheimfrage + pw vergessen hat, dann sagen se euch ihr sollt ne personalausweiskopie per ebformular einschicken



wenn ihr dann nach 1-2 stunden nochmal anruft lesen die direkt das formular und ändern die daten wieder in euch um


----------



## Mannne (25. Juni 2008)

Da ich das mit dem gehackten Account immer wieder lese, frage ich mich immer wieder, ob es diese Keylogger sind, ein zu einfaches Passwort, Geheime Frage zu offensichtlich, oder jemand dem man das Passwort aus eigener Dummheit gegeben hat.

Hier mal meine Lösungen:

Keylogger
Sicherheits Software wie Antivieren Programm installieren und aktuell halten (VORSICHT: Programme nur von bekannten Herstellern verwenden, es tummeln sich zur Zeit immer mehr Fake-Virentools im Internet)

Passwort
Am besten ihr befolgt folgende Regeln:
1. Mindestens 8 Zeichen lang
2. Ein Passwort sollte aus großen und kleinen Buchstaben, Ziffern und Sonderzeichen bestehen (also z.B. J34%dklF45)
3. Benutzt keine Wörter die im Wörterbuch stehen oder Eigennamen (Also statt: "BlizzardPasswort" - "DHkeudEufmH" <Der Hund kam einfach um die Ecke und fraß meine Hausaufgaben> nehmen. Kann man sich gut merken und ist wesentlich sicherer)
4. So und jetzt punkt 1-3 kombinieren und ihr habt ein relativ sicheres Passwort (z.B. "D5Hk8eudEu9fm1H!") 

Geheime Frage
Ich stehe diesen "Geheimen Fragen" immer etwas skeptisch gegenüber, aber wenn ich doch mal eine vergeben muss, dann mache ich es wie schon erwähnt, das meine Frage und die Antwort keinerlei Bezug zueinander haben (bzw. wenn doch dann nur für mich).

Passwort und die weitergabe an Freunde/Bekannte/Familie/etc.
NICHT MACHEN!!!


Sollte ich etwas übersehen haben, könnt ihr mich ja darauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. Juni 2008)

Mannne schrieb:


> 2. Ein Passwort sollte aus großen und kleinen Buchstaben,


Ist nur blöd das nicht zwischen Klein- und Großbuchstaben unterschieden wird!


----------



## Mannne (26. Juni 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ist nur blöd das nicht zwischen Klein- und Großbuchstaben unterschieden wird!



Ok das hab ich nicht bedacht. Es gibt leider immer wieser diese beschränkungen, so werden vom Passwort eines ICQ Accounts auch nur die ersten acht Zeichen berücksichtigt. 
Deswegen ist es auch wichtig zusätzlich Sonderzeichen und Ziffern zu verwenden.
Es sollte auch eher eine allgemeine Anleitung sein, wie man Passwörter wählen und mit umgehen sollte.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (29. Juni 2008)

hallo ich war grad auf dem battleground und da war son franzose mit dem hab ich ein bissl gequatscht und am ende als wir verloren habe schrieb der etwas wie "ds-scripterio "und zahlen ist das ein hacker? muss ich angst um meinen acc haben?


----------



## Waldschurke (5. Juli 2008)

Wielange geht das mit Bliz sind die Kreditkartendaten sicher und wie stopp ich jetzt mein abo ???


----------



## Lordsancezz (12. Juli 2008)

hallo liebe leute 

hab da mal ne frage ob ich da was machen kann gegen blizz ,mir wurde am mittwoch der account gehäckt also net der hier das ist nur nen 10day account jedenfalls hab ich das blizz gleich gemeldet als ich es mitbekommen habe da ich mich net mehr einloggen konnte gut und schön  3 tage gewartet nichts passiert der gimp zockt einfach meine chars weiter und baut nur müll damit am 11.07 bekomm ich dann ne maol von blizz die folgt lautet


Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account
bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: nen ich mal jetzt net 
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 11/07/2008
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel
mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im
Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels,
dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und
Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so
genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt.

Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so
genanntes Account-Sharing richten. Der Zugriff auf den Account unterliegt
alleine der Verantwortung des Besitzers und so genanntes Account Sharing
verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-eur
ope.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html). Aus diesem Grund wird die Sperrung
des Accounts auch dann in Kraft bleiben, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie
hätten diese Verletzungen gegen unsere Bestimmungen nicht selbst begangen.
Unsere Sanktionen richten sich immer gegen den Account, aber nicht gegen
den Besitzer.


was ich eigentlich eine frechheit von blizz gegenüber finde da ich es schnell gemeldet habe und mit der sache ja nix zu tun habe deshalb frag ich hier was könnte man dagegen noch machen 


mfg im vorraus


----------



## DunCrow (12. Juli 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> hallo ich war grad auf dem battleground und da war son franzose mit dem hab ich ein bissl gequatscht und am ende als wir verloren habe schrieb der etwas wie "ds-scripterio "und zahlen ist das ein hacker? muss ich angst um meinen acc haben?



Nein.


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Juli 2008)

Edit: Problem hat sich geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drondon (23. Juli 2008)

Hi WoWler,

Ich weiss nun mitlerweille sehr gut was es heist gehackt zu werden bin nun schon zum 4mal Opfer dieser KINDER die zuviel langeweille haben.Ich finde es zum Kotzen und es verdirbt die laune auf WoW den es soll ja auch fälle geben wo die Opfer kein glück haben das irgendwas wieder hergestellt werden kann von Blizzard.Doch trotz alledem meist hilft auch der beste Schutz mit Firewall und sonstigen Virenprogrammen nichts was tun in diesen fällen.
Bitte euch um Antwort!


----------



## Pante (24. Juli 2008)

Besorgt euch einfach den Blizzard Authenticator für WoW 100% Account Sicherheit
und eure sorgen sind weg   




Blizzard Authenticator



Blizzard Authenticator 



Blizzard Authenticator für die Verwendung mit Ihrem World of Warcraft-Account.



Schützen Sie Ihren World of Warcraft-Account mit der in der Branche führenden Accountsicherheit - dem Blizzard Authenticator! Der Blizzard Authenticator wurde als zusätzliche Authentifikationsmethode für Ihren World of Warcraft-Account entworfen. Er bietet Ihnen die Sicherheit einer auf zwei Faktoren beruhenden Authentifikation. Jedes Mal, wenn Sie sich mit dem Blizzard Authenticator anmelden, erhalten Sie ein individuelles Passwort, das nur einmal verwendet wird und das Sie zusätzlich zu Ihrem herkömmlichen Passwort für Ihre Anmeldung verwenden. Durch die Anmeldung mit beiden Passwörtern können Sie sicher sein, dass Ihr Account jetzt noch sicherer vor unerwünschten Zugriffen von z.B. Keyloggern und Trojanern ist.





    * Einfach und leicht zu verwenden – Drücken Sie den Knopf, um Ihr zusätzliches Passwort zu erhalten. Die Einrichtung des Geräts ist simpel und dauert nur einen Augenblick.


    * Klein und praktisch – Nehmen Sie das kleine Gerät überall mit sich, wo immer Sie World of Warcraft spielen, und Sie können das gute Gefühl haben, dass Ihre Accountinformationen sicher sind.


    * Strapazierfähig und beständig – Jahrelange Haltbarkeit und einfach zu ersetzen.


    *  Der Blizzard Authenticator bietet Ihnen die heute in der Spiele-Branche führende Accountsicherheit. 





Sobald Sie den Blizzard Authenticator erworben haben, können Sie sich in der Accountverwaltung von World of Warcraft anmelden, um das Gerät mit Ihrem Account zu verknüpfen.






    Anzahl:Ausverkauft



In den Warenkorb

Ähnliche Produkte




mfg pante


----------



## Pante (25. Juli 2008)

push


----------



## Pante (25. Juli 2008)

Möchte gerne wissen ob ihr es sinnvoll findet so einen Token ?
Und ob ihr euch den zugelegt habt? wenn nicht woran liegt es?


MFG PANTE


----------



## Shaguar93 (26. Juli 2008)

Tzibit schrieb:


> hi


lol echsenkessel ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


VOTE 4 STICKY


mfg Shaguar und eine gute Besserung!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pante (27. Juli 2008)

push


----------



## Nibani (2. August 2008)

jap - ich war eben kurz davor in panik zu geraten 

kam weder ins game noch konnte ich mich auf der hp anmelden ...
weil angeblich das passwort falsch wäre ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab das dann mit dem passwort ändern gemacht etc.

meine chars sind zum glück noch alle da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (2. August 2008)

interessanter thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. August 2008)

/vote 4 sticky

gute Idee sowas mal zu eröffnen, auch gut zusammengefasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, nur leider "übersehen" viele die Sticky-Beiträge, mal hoffen dass es wenigstens hier besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (3. August 2008)

Hallo Liebe Admins, ich bin "Ciliu"

ich weiß nich wieso, aber allem anschein nach wurde mein Account deletet. Auf Mails etc. Antwortet ihr ja irgendwie nich also versuch ichs hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte melden..


----------



## Naho (4. August 2008)

ich hab da ma ne frage:
Was muss ich tun um meine geheimantwort zu meiner frage wieder zu bekommen , da och die antwort unglücklicherweise vergessen habe?-,-
muss ich da bei blizz anrufen od kann ich das iwie anders regeln?


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

Toller Treat bin stolz auf dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (4. August 2008)

> ich hab da ma ne frage:
> Was muss ich tun um meine geheimantwort zu meiner frage wieder zu bekommen , da och die antwort unglücklicherweise vergessen habe?-,-
> muss ich da bei blizz anrufen od kann ich das iwie anders regeln?



hau mich wenn ich falsch liege,
aber man kann per Support nur die Frage anfordern, die antwort musst du wissen.
Aber vllt. kommst du irgendwie über die Angabe des CD Key´s ran..


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

So mein problem:
Account wurde gehackt,der Hacker weiss anscheinend auch meine Geheimantwort(ist ja nicht schwer) und der acc läuft nicht mehr auf meiner email.Der typ hat es auch tatsächlich geschafft ihn gebannt zu bekommen -.-
Jetzt will ich alles wiederhaben.Hab ne Mail geschickt,wollten daten(strasse name usw) und cd code und Personalausweis oder Kinderpass/Kinderausweiss.
Wenn ich das alles einschicke werde sie mir auf anforderung auch die email auf meine änddern und Passwort mir zu schicken+geheimfrage?
Am acc wurde nichts geändert,konnte ich auf der blizz seite angucken,alles wies war nur das der server geändert wurde.


----------



## DarkGenesis (29. August 2008)

Ein Echter Wrath of the Lich King Beta Kye?




Hallo hab heute die eMail bekommen das ich an der Beta teilnehmen kann jetzt kommt mir dei Hp wo mich der link hinweis komisch fohr hir mal ein bild = 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




im bild = beta.wow-europe.com/expansion
URL = http://wotlkbetaexpansion.co.cc/





ist das echt oder ein fake ??


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

fakemail, 100%
allein die URL ist 100% fake...das merkt man an der endung


----------



## Scorgler (29. August 2008)

muss aber schon sagen, da hat man sich sehr viel mühe gemacht, bei der fake seite^^


----------



## Mab773 (29. August 2008)

Scorgler schrieb:


> muss aber schon sagen, da hat man sich sehr viel mühe gemacht, bei der fake seite^^


lol ne, man kann sich die dinger aus dem netz laden und mit einem kostenlosen addressenanbieter die seiten da ins netz laden
quasi 1 klick methode für "kostenlose" accounts ^^


----------



## AshBBG (3. September 2008)

So jetzt hats mich auch erwischt ihr kennt die Prozedur ja : versucht einzuloggen / Falsches Passwort .... . Als ich dann endlich online kam alles weg dafür ein zusätzlicher level 1 Char , ich versuchte einen GM zu kontaktieren doch dazu kam es nie denn ich flog einfach vom Server und bekam ne Mail das ich Gesperrt bin wegen online Handel . Jetzt hab ich erst mal das Webformular ausgefüllt und ne Mail geschrieben kann ich noch mehr tun oder wars das?


----------



## mckayser (8. September 2008)

DarkGenesis schrieb:


> Ein Echter Wrath of the Lich King Beta Kye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur um Dich mal zu beruhigen, und falls Du es noch nicht selbst gemerkt hast: Das ist keine fakemail, sondern eine "echte" Einladung, meine sah zumindest genauso aus und spricht auch eigentlich nix für nen fake... Sieh nur mal zu, dass keiner hier den key abschreibt oder so..

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Sylv (8. September 2008)

mckayser schrieb:


> Nur um Dich mal zu beruhigen, und falls Du es noch nicht selbst gemerkt hast: Das ist keine fakemail, sondern eine "echte" Einladung, meine sah zumindest genauso aus und spricht auch eigentlich nix für nen fake... Sieh nur mal zu, dass keiner hier den key abschreibt oder so..
> 
> Greetz, Kizzle


Das ist eine Fake-Invitation. 
1. Man sieht es an der Seite.
2. Es gibt einige Rechtschreibfehler.
3. Die Originaleinladungs-Email ist in 4 Sprachen vorhanden... hier mal eine Originaleinladung

Wrath of the Lich King™ beta test

You have been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. Welcome!

In the beta test you will get an opportunity to play the new Northrend continent, the Death Knight hero class, and character levels above 70. We look forward to your feedback on the overall experience, including quests, monsters, zones, aesthetics, and more. We would also appreciate reports on any bugs you may encounter. These can be logged using the /bug command explained below.

Getting started:

In order to participate in the beta test, you must upgrade an existing retail account which has been upgraded with The Burning Crusade®, allowing you to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King™ test realms. The World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® game client that you use must be patched up to version 2.4.2 or later in order to install the beta test client.

Go to http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion to download the installer, and copy character(s) to our test realms.

Please be prepared to enter the current retail World of Warcraft account name and password you use, and the appropriate beta code listed below to authenticate your eligibility to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King test realms. To participate in the beta tests, you must have a valid retail World of Warcraft account active and in good standing as of July 15, 2008.

Below is a beta code that will allow you to upgrade the Account you use to play World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade®. Each beta code can be used only once to upgrade an active retail World of Warcraft® account.

BETA-KEY

Please retain this email for your records.  If you experience any issues creating or accessing the temporary Blizzard Account, please email Billing Support at wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Sending us feedback:

Typing /bug in chat will open an error reporting interface, and we encourage you to use it any time you encounter a problem or want to send us a suggestion.

Troubleshooting:



If you experience any difficulties installing the beta game client, or have problems connecting to the test servers, please contact Technical Support either by posting on the appropriate forum at http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com or by email at wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Please remember that this software is still undergoing development, so any in-game issues should be reported using the /bug feature.






Bêta test de Wrath of the Lich King™

Vous avez été sélectionné pour participer au Bêta test de World of Warcraft® : Wrath of the Lich King™. Bienvenue !

Dans ce Bêta test, vous aurez l’occasion d’explorer le nouveau continent de Norfendre, de jouer la classe de Chevalier de la mort, et de monter vos personnages à un niveau supérieur à 70. Nous attendons avec impatience vos réactions sur l’expérience générale, les quêtes, les monstres, les zones, l’esthétique, etc. Nous apprécierions également si vous pouviez relever les bugs que vous rencontrerez. Ils peuvent être signalés en utilisant la commande /bug expliquée plus bas.

Commencer à jouer :

Pour participer au Bêta test, vous devez mettre à jour un compte existant et qui contient déjà l’extension The Burning Crusade® ; vous pourrez ainsi vous connecter aux royaumes de test de Wrath of the Lich King™. Le client de jeu que vous utilisez a besoin de la version 2.4.2 ou supérieure de World of Warcraft® : The Burning Crusade® afin de pouvoir installer le client du Bêta test.

Pour télécharger le programme d’installation et copier un ou plusieurs personnages dans nos royaumes de test, rendez-vous à l’adresse suivante : http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion

Vous devrez fournir les informations de votre compte World of Warcraft et le mot de passe que vous utilisez, ainsi que le code Bêta correct indiqué ci-dessous pour authentifier votre autorisation de connexion aux serveurs de test de Wrath of the Lich King. Pour participer au Bêta test, vous devez avoir un compte World of Warcraft valide et actif au 15 juillet 2008.

Vous trouverez ci-dessous un code Bêta qui vous permettra de mettre à jour votre compte World of Warcraft® : The Burning Crusade®. Chaque code Bêta ne peut être utilisé qu’une fois pour mettre à jour un seul compte World of Warcraft® actif.

BETA KEY

Veuillez conserver cet e-mail pour information. Si vous rencontrez des problèmes en créant ou en accédant au compte Blizzard temporaire, veuillez envoyer un e-mail au service d’assistance technique, Comptes et sécurité, à l’adresse suivante : wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com

Nous envoyer vous commentaires :

Si vous entrez /bug dans la ligne de discussion, vous ouvrez une interface de signalement d’erreur. Nous vous encourageons fortement à l’utiliser si vous rencontrez un problème ou si vous souhaitez nous faire une suggestion.

Assistance technique :



Si vous rencontrez des problèmes lors de l’installation du client de jeu Bêta ou pour vous connecter aux serveurs de test, veuillez contacter l’assistance technique en postant dans le forum suivant : http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com ou en envoyant un e-mail à :

wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Souvenez-vous que ce logiciel est en cours de développement, donc tout problème rencontré en jeu devrait être signalé en utilisant la commande /bug.








Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg:

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern.

BETA-KEY

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit:

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten.

Problemlösung:



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.








Prueba beta de Wrath of the Lich King™

Has sido seleccionado para participar en la prueba beta de World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. ¡Bienvenido!

En la prueba beta tendrás la oportunidad de jugar en el nuevo continente de Rasganorte, con la nueva clase héroe de caballero de la Muerte y niveles de personajes superiores al 70. Esperamos tu respuesta sobre la experiencia en general, incluyendo misiones, monstruos, zonas, estética, etc. También agradecemos los informes sobre cualquier error que hayas podido encontrar, que pueden registrarse mediante el uso del comando /bug que explicamos a continuación.

Preparativos:

Para participar en la prueba beta, tienes que actualizar una cuenta comercial existente que haya sido actualizada a The Burning Crusade® y te permita conectarte a los reinos de prueba de Wrath of the Lich King™. El cliente de juego de World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® que utilices debe estar actualizado hasta la versión 2.4.2 o posterior para poder instalar el último cliente de prueba beta.

Dirígete a http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion para descargar el Asistente de instalación y copia el/los personaje/s en nuestros reinos de prueba.

Ten a mano el nombre y la contraseña de tu cuenta comercial vigente de World of Warcraft que usas y el código beta que corresponda del listado aquí abajo para acceder a los servidores de pruebas de Wrath of the Lich King. Para participar en esta prueba beta, debes tener una cuenta comercial válida, activa y en buenas condiciones a 15 de julio de 2008.

Más abajo encontrarás un código beta que te permitirá actualizar la cuenta que usas para jugar a World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade®. Cada código beta solo podrá utilizarse una vez para actualizar una cuenta de World of Warcraft® comercial activa.



BETA-KEY



Conserva este correo electrónico. Si te surgen problemas a la hora de crear o acceder a una cuenta Blizzard temporal, envía un correo electrónico al Servicio de Facturación y Cuentas a la siguiente dirección: wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.





Envíanos tus comentarios:



Si escribes /bug en el chat se abrirá una interfaz para informar de errores. Te animamos a usarla cada vez que te encuentres con un problema o desees enviarnos una sugerencia.



Solución de problemas:



Si te surge cualquier dificultad a la hora de instalar la cliente de juego beta o tienes problemas a la hora de conectarte a los servidores de pruebas, ponte en contacto con el servicio de Asistencia técnica. Podrás hacerlo dejando un mensaje en el foro correspondiente en http://beta.wow-europe.com/, o bien, enviando un correo electrónico a la siguiente dirección:

wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Recuerda que este software aún está en desarrollo, por lo que debería informarse de cualquier problema en el juego utilizando el comando /bug.






So und nicht anders hat eine Einladung auszusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexaeus (8. September 2008)

Ganz schön langer Text...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Account wurde bisher nicht gehackt - glücklicherweise - !

MfG,Alexaeus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Sticky,so ganz nebenbei.^^


----------



## Ilchaos (15. September 2008)

Ich hab heute um 8 uhr ca gespielt aufeinmal dc bekommen. Danach konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen und es stand da dass es der falsche benutzername oder pw is. Dann hab ich ne mail bekommen wo drinn stand dass ein neues pw angefordert worden ist.. ich hab mich sofort eingeloggt und das pw gewechselt. Dann is ne mail von blizz gekommen dass der acc für 24h gesperrt wird weil sich eine eine fremde person eingeloggt hat und nach den 24h wird der acc wieder freigegeben.. ich hab nie jemanden mein pw gesagt -.- Auf armory sind alle meine gegenstände noch da.. 
hat das schon jemand mal gehabt??? wah wenn der penner was gemacht hat..

mfg


----------



## DreiHaare (15. September 2008)

Ilchaos schrieb:


> Ich hab heute um 8 uhr ca gespielt aufeinmal dc bekommen. Danach konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen und es stand da dass es der falsche benutzername oder pw is. Dann hab ich ne mail bekommen wo drinn stand dass ein neues pw angefordert worden ist.. ich hab mich sofort eingeloggt und das pw gewechselt. Dann is ne mail von blizz gekommen dass der acc für 24h gesperrt wird weil sich eine eine fremde person eingeloggt hat und nach den 24h wird der acc wieder freigegeben.. ich hab nie jemanden mein pw gesagt -.- Auf armory sind alle meine gegenstände noch da..
> hat das schon jemand mal gehabt??? wah wenn der penner was gemacht hat..
> 
> mfg



Man sollte sich eben die Patches lediglich über den Downloader besorgen, nicht über irgendwelche Seiten. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, dass er nicht zuviel anstellen konnte in der Kürze der Zeit.


----------



## Ilchaos (15. September 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Man sollte sich eben die Patches lediglich über den Downloader besorgen, nicht über irgendwelche Seiten. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, dass er nicht zuviel anstellen konnte in der Kürze der Zeit.



ich habs eh immer im downloader gesaugt... ja theoretisch könnte er nix gemacht haben.. weil der acc gleich gesperrt worden ist.. naja heißt mal abwarten bis morgn -.-


----------



## pirmin93 (16. September 2008)

ach ja zu den leuten die sich erstmal nur denken dass sie gehacht wurden...^^
mein bruder hats heut auch gedacht und nach 20 min überlegen hat er das kleine aber feine leerzeichen vor seinem namen gesehen xD also is auch so n ding vor allem bei leuten die den namen nich speichern
gruß pirmin


----------



## Kennyx (8. Oktober 2008)

also mir ist das schon selber passiert aber hatte da nen problem ich wusste nicht mehr meine sicherheits frage und antwort  
hab mir das nicht aufgeschieben weil ich früher nicht wusste das ich mal das brauchen würd das hat mich schon richtig aufgeregt
 aber was sollts es gibt schlimmere sachen im leben


----------



## Silenzz (12. Oktober 2008)

Mein ACC wurde gehackt und jetzt meint Blizz, das ich den Key von der CD einschicken soll, nur weiß ich net wo der ist, der soll ja aufm Handbook sein, aber kA wo ich den da finde :-s , hab mal das ganze booklet durchsucht, aber nix gefunden, kann ich NUR mit dem CD Key meinen ACC entsperrt bekommen..?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mein ACC wurde gehackt und jetzt meint Blizz, das ich den Key von der CD einschicken soll, nur weiß ich net wo der ist, der soll ja aufm Handbook sein, aber kA wo ich den da finde :-s , hab mal das ganze booklet durchsucht, aber nix gefunden, kann ich NUR mit dem CD Key meinen ACC entsperrt bekommen..?


der ist doch auf der frontseite :S also nicht im handbuch sondern auf der aussenseite.


----------



## KInstinct (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ist doch auf der frontseite :S also nicht im handbuch sondern auf der aussenseite.



Falsch... ein Aufkleber in der CD-Packung... die Seriennummer klebe bei mir unter der ersten CD in der Verpackung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Falsch... ein Aufkleber in der CD-Packung... die Seriennummer klebe bei mir unter der ersten CD in der Verpackung.


der authentication key, den man soweit ich weiss braucht, um den acc wiederzubekommen is auf der ausenseite vom booklet o_O


----------



## KInstinct (12. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der authentication key, den man soweit ich weiss braucht, um den acc wiederzubekommen is auf der ausenseite vom booklet o_O


Welche Version habt Ihr? Ich habe noch die gute alte 4-CD-Version. Bei mir ist nichts auf dem Booklet nur ein Aufkleber in der CD-Hülle.

Kann ja Foto machen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2008)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Welche Version habt Ihr? Ich habe noch die gute alte 4-CD-Version. Bei mir ist nichts auf dem Booklet nur ein Aufkleber in der CD-Hülle.
> 
> Kann ja Foto machen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.


Hab auch noch die uralte Version, mit 4 CDs...-.-'


----------



## Dioxyde (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo meine ex hat mir den acc weg genommen, könnt ihr mir da helfen wie ich den wieder bekomme? 

Also: Sie wusste den namen, die geheime frage und sie hat mein spiel mit serien nummer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das pw wusste sie nicht und auf meine e-mail hatte sie keinen zugang!  Der acc läuft schon immer auf meinen namen und auf meine e-mail! (dachte man braucht nen ausweis um das alles zu ändern!)

Jetzt komm ich auf einmal nicht mehr rein! der acc name stimmt noch aber die e-mail wurde geändert. und ich hab keine bestätigungsmail bekommen! 
Komm halt nicht mehr rein! 

Kann man da irgendwo anrufen damit ich den wieder bekomme! 

Danke schon mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incensus (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sie alles hat Spiel+Key und deine Accountdaten geändert hat sag ich dir gleich null Chance.


----------



## snif07 (20. Oktober 2008)

ruf mal bei Blizz an, wenn sie sehen der Acc läuft auf deinen namen können sie dir evtl. helfen.

Ob du jetzt direkt sagen solltest "sie kannte pw usw." weiß ich nicht, da sie warscheinlich sagen "selber schuld"

Probieren schadet aber nichts

edit: Blizz kann den acc zurücksetzen auf die Ursprungsdaten... Also ruf einfach mal an, sei freundlich und hab geduld


----------



## youngceaser (20. Oktober 2008)

vlt versöhnen mit deiner ex ?


----------



## DerSensenmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Hm nun spiele ich seit dem 14.02.2005 und nun hats auch mich erwischt...
Im <Arsenal sind meine Charaktere nicht mehr zu finden und in der Gilde sind sie auch nicht mehr.

Telefonsupport ging nur bis 18 Uhr und das Webformual geht auch seit einigen Stunden schon nicht...
Ich frage mich wie mein Acc gehackt werden konnte da ich in der letzten Wochen nie einen unbekannten Link aufgerufen habe...


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. Oktober 2008)

Also mein ACC sollte gehacked werden.

Alles fing mit einer normalen Raidgruppe an und iwann wurde der bildschirm schwarz.

ich hab mir nix bei gedacht und habe neu gestartet. selbes spiel wieder

iwann hab ich mal antivir gestartet und der fand ein Keylogger.
ich habe diesen natürlic direkt löschen lassen.

Danach direkt bei blizz mein PW geändert.
Nun läuft noch die Repair exe und guckt da nach.

Muss ich sonst noch was tun oder glaubt ihr reicht das?

LG Paci


----------



## Agrimor (26. Oktober 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Also mein ACC sollte gehacked werden.
> 
> Alles fing mit einer normalen Raidgruppe an und iwann wurde der bildschirm schwarz.
> 
> ...




Ich würde vorsichtshalber noch ein zweites Programm mit Rootkit-Entdeckungsmöglichkeiten drüber laufen lassen. HijackThis wäre da z.B. eine Möglichkeit, ist aber etwas komplizierter zu bedienen, als ein Standard AV-Scanner.

Um in Zukunft vor Hacks gewappnet zu sein, würde ich jedem empfehlen, sich den Blizzard Authenticator  zu holen. Mittlerweile gibts ihn wieder für 6€ (+Versand) ganz offiziell bei Blizz und nicht für Mondpreise bei Ebay.


----------



## m@r1@n (2. November 2008)

ich hab auch ne frage:
ich hab gard den neuesten(hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) treiber für meine ati radeon x1650 runtergeladen, installiert und auf einmal hab ich ne verknüpfung zu "World of Warcraft FREE trial" auf meinem desktop (kann ich mit antivir nicht überprüfen lassen oO)
weiss wer ob das iwo anders her kommt oder soll ich antivir drüber laufen lassen?


----------



## m@r1@n (2. November 2008)

hier noch der screeni


----------



## m@r1@n (2. November 2008)

hier noch der screeni


----------



## m@r1@n (2. November 2008)

hat sich erledigt bitte KEINE antworten mehr


----------



## TopDog (9. November 2008)

Tja, seit gestern zähle ich auch zu den gehackten Personen. 

Wollte mich kurz ins Spiel einloggen, ging nicht. Passwort war geändert. 

Also in der Accountverwaltung eingeloggt, Passwort geändert und im Spiel der Schock. Alle Charaktere nackt und aus der Gildenbank wurden auch noch Sachen entwendet. 

Jetzt aber das Gute. Ticket eröffnet, mit einem GM gesprochen und innerhalb von noch nicht mal 24 Stunden alles wieder gehabt. 

Der Account wurde noch nicht mal gesperrt. 

Das find ich mal klasse. Zumal alles reproduziert wurde, sogar die Sachen aus der Gildenbank und aus meinem Inventar.


----------



## grimmjow (11. November 2008)

Mich hat es heut morgen auch erwischt.. Alle Chars weg, Gold, Gegenstände u.s.w wurden gelöscht und nen "swqrwer" lvl 1 Twink wurde angelegt um Gold zu werben..

Neues Passwort erstellen lassen auf der Blizz Seite (weil mein altes geändert wurde) und Geheimfrage beantwortet.

Kann mir jemand nen Anti-Viren Programm empfehlen, ´dass ich eventuelle Keylogger vom Rechner entfernen kann?

Nja, GM wurde angeschrieben, er stellt meine Chars wieder her.

mfg


----------



## Mitzy (11. November 2008)

Spybot- Search & Destroy
Spywareblaster

Ich weiß nicht mehr welches von beiden genau es war... Ich hab beide. Damit kannst du sowas eigentlich entfernen, hat bei mir geklappt.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2008)

nun, mich hats auch erwischt! bin seit wow anfangszeiten dabei nud nie was passiert. habe auch immer aktuelen virenscanner und firewall drauf!
am sonntag konnte ich mich nimmer einloggen, meine geheimantwort welche lieblingsfarbe ich habe habe ich nicht mehr zusammen bekommen - ist ja ewigkeiten her.
daraufhin blizz mit ausweis geschrieben, am montag, heute blizz email bekommen das mein account gesperrt wurde. am telefon auch nur gesagt bekommen das ich warten soll. 

hat wer erfahrungen wie lange momentan die freischaltung dauert?

hab gerade im arsenal geschaut, angeblich sind die items noch da, die chars sind aber anders geskillt... mal sehen was das konto sagt....


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2008)

Regok schrieb:


> so und für alle die den acc "schnell" wieder zurückhaben wollen ohne rücksicht auf verluste (der acc wird nicht als gehackt gemeldet dh. es werden auch keine items/gold wiederhergestellt, also nur für accs wo nichts gelöscht wurde)
> 
> 
> ihr ruft bei blizz an, und sagt das ihr eure geheimfrage + pw vergessen hat, dann sagen se euch ihr sollt ne personalausweiskopie per ebformular einschicken
> ...




halt ich für ein gerücht?! zumindest mir haben die gesagt, ich soll warten


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> halt ich für ein gerücht?! zumindest mir haben die gesagt, ich soll warten



*push*

man, ausgerechnet jetzt hacken die mein account! 
in 3 wochen ist jeder 80 und find dann mal dann ne grp für ne inze, oder so... hrmpf... schön davor so ein schmarrn wie marken gefarmt zu haben... voll fürn arsch....


----------



## dragonjackson (17. November 2008)

push


----------



## bullybaer (18. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> nun, mich hats auch erwischt! bin seit wow anfangszeiten dabei nud nie was passiert. habe auch immer aktuelen virenscanner und firewall drauf!
> am sonntag konnte ich mich nimmer einloggen, meine geheimantwort welche lieblingsfarbe ich habe habe ich nicht mehr zusammen bekommen - ist ja ewigkeiten her.
> daraufhin blizz mit ausweis geschrieben, am montag, heute blizz email bekommen das mein account gesperrt wurde. am telefon auch nur gesagt bekommen das ich warten soll.
> 
> ...




Mir gings genau so. Ich konnte mich am Sonntag nicht mehr einloggen. Danach habe ich mich sofort per Web-Formular an 
Blizzard gewandt. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass im Spam-Filter meiner Mailbox eine Nachricht von Blizzard war in der mir ein neuens Passwort mitgeteilt wurde, dass dann auch auf der Website funktionierte und ich nun wieder Zugang zur Accountverwaltung auf wow-europe hatte. Dort habe ich dann das PW nochmals geändert und festgestellt, dass mein 
Account gesperrt wurde. In einem Telefonat mit dem Rechnungssupport wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein Acc für 72 h gesperrt wurde und mir per Email mitgeteilt wird warum? Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Das einem nach einer Sperrung eine neues Passwort von Blizzard zugesandt wird ist lt. Rechnungssupport normal - sprich die Email war echt. 

Im Prinzip weis ich noch nicht einmal, ob mein Account tatsächlich gehackt wurde. In der Accountverwaltung stand aber eine Login-Zeit, kurz nach dem ich meine mich am Samstag ausgeloggt zu haben, was für einen Hack sprechen würde. Blizzards Email erfolgte am Sonntag morgen um 05:30 als nur wenige Stunden später. Lt. Arsenal sind meine Chars (6 x 70er) noch alle so wie vorher - also nichts verkauft oder ausgezogen. Nur wurden sie im Arsenal mit aktualisiert am 16.11 angezeigt (komischerweise nicht alle), obwohl ich am 16.11 definitiv nicht mehr on war. 

Sollte ich gehackt worden sein frage ich mich natürlich, wie das passiert sein kann ..... Keylogger .....
Ich besuche in der Regel keine vertrauensunwürdige Seiten im Internet bzw. nehme von solchen Downloads vor. Mein Virenscanner (Kaspersky) ist immer aktuell und mein System gepacht. Das einzige was ich in letzter zeit aktualisiert habe waren neue Addons, die ich ausschließlich von buffed.de oder curse.com gezogen habe. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich meine System mit Kaspersky und mit Spybot Search an Destroy gescannt - ohne Befund. 
Kaspersky zeigt mir mein System als sicher an ausser der Datei "flash.ocx", was ich mittlerweile behoben habe. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich sicher sein kann, dass sich nicht doch ein Keylogger auf meinem System befindet bzw. wie ich dass sicher herausfinde. Vllt liest das hier ja jmd, der sich sehr gut damit auskennt und kann mal posten was zu tun ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. November 2008)

finde ich ja mal interessant... habe auch den aktuellen virenscanner un firewall oben und es ist scheinbar doch passiert! oder will blizz da den authentificator verkaufen ;-)
lustigerweise schiebt blizz jegliche schuld von sich - wenn das alle banken beim onlinebanking machen würden.... da bürgt auch die bank, bzw. deren versicherung!

bis heute keine antwort vom blizz... nicht im spam, nicht sonstwo... ich werde versuchen gleich wieder einmal durch zu kommen. nervt mich... 
meinse sind laut arsenal auch noch so wie sie waren, aber hast du mal geschaut ob sie genauso geskillt sind, wie du die verlassen hast? ;-)


----------



## bullybaer (18. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> finde ich ja mal interessant... habe auch den aktuellen virenscanner un firewall oben und es ist scheinbar doch passiert! oder will blizz da den authentificator verkaufen ;-)
> lustigerweise schiebt blizz jegliche schuld von sich - wenn das alle banken beim onlinebanking machen würden.... da bürgt auch die bank, bzw. deren versicherung!
> 
> bis heute keine antwort vom blizz... nicht im spam, nicht sonstwo... ich werde versuchen gleich wieder einmal durch zu kommen. nervt mich...
> meinse sind laut arsenal auch noch so wie sie waren, aber hast du mal geschaut ob sie genauso geskillt sind, wie du die verlassen hast? ;-)



Lt. Arsenal ist alles wie vorher auch die Skillung und die Chars haben alle die selben Klamotten noch an. Den Authennticator hab ich mir gestern nun bestellt, um sicher zu gehn dass das nicht no einmal passiert. Brennender würde mich jetzt interessieren warum mein Acc gesperrt ist für 72h. Ist irgendwie doch nicht normal, dass der Account automatisch gesperrt wird. Wenn ja ok aber dann doch bis der Vorfall geklärt ist und nicht temporär für 72h.

Normal wäre sie würden den Acc sperren, mir dies mitteilen und auch weshalb. Statt dessen bekomme ich kommentarlos ein neues PW.
Warum ein temporärer Bann? Ich habe niemals gecheatet, einen LvL-Service beauftragt oder sonst wie gegen die AGBs verstoßen. Ausser evtl. mal von nem Kumpel Gold geliehen und wieder zurückgeschickt, das wäre dann aber schon ein ganze Weile her. 

Lt. Rechnnugssupport ist meine Anfrage bzgl. der Accountsperrung bereits in Bearbeitung und nicht mehr in der Warteschlange. Das war gestern und bis dato habe ich von Blizzard immer noch keine Anwort bekommen. 

Virenscanner findet nix und ich teste imo noch Programme wie SpyBot Search an Destroy oder CounterSpy um sicher zu gehn. Ich kann mir auch echt nicht vorstellen wo ich mir einen Keylogger eingefangen haben könnte, da ich echt immer vorsichtig. Dass ganze gibt mir nur noch Rätsel auf und ich scheine da nicht der einzige zu sein, bei dem sich der Fall so oder so ähnlich darsteltl. Auch im offiziellen WoW-Forum gabs den einen oder anderen Post/Thread dazu, wo das Account übers WE vom 15. auf den 16. angeblich gehackt und gesperrt wurde. Die wurden dann aber wieder mit einem Verweis auf nen Sticky geschlossen.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Lt. Arsenal ist alles wie vorher auch die Skillung und die Chars haben alle die selben Klamotten noch an. Den Authennticator hab ich mir gestern nun bestellt, um sicher zu gehn dass das nicht no einmal passiert. Brennender würde mich jetzt interessieren warum mein Acc gesperrt ist für 72h. Ist irgendwie doch nicht normal, dass der Account automatisch gesperrt wird. Wenn ja ok aber dann doch bis der Vorfall geklärt ist und nicht temporär für 72h.
> 
> Normal wäre sie würden den Acc sperren, mir dies mitteilen und auch weshalb. Statt dessen bekomme ich kommentarlos ein neues PW.
> Warum ein temporärer Bann? Ich habe niemals gecheatet, einen LvL-Service beauftragt oder sonst wie gegen die AGBs verstoßen. Ausser evtl. mal von nem Kumpel Gold geliehen und wieder zurückgeschickt, das wäre dann aber schon ein ganze Weile her.
> ...



hatte eben bei blizz angerufen - klar die std-antwort, "kollegen von der account abteilung werden sich per email bei ihnen melden". das man diese telefonisch nicht anrufen kann, ist klar!
kann einige werktage dauern, allerdings keine wochen - bin ich ja beruhigt^^.
das wird bei dir wahrscheinlich ebenso sein - jemand hat sich bei dir eingewählt, inene lvl1 char erstell um für gold auf dem server zu werben. z.b.
oder er hat versucht items zu verkaufen - wurde draufhin geperrt!
sei froh das es 72h sind - bei mir ist es open end!
eigentlich hieß es in der email das er permanent geperrt werden soll - aber ich hatte blizz vor deren email angeschrieben das mein pw gestohlen wurde.

ich hab die auch mal gefragt, wie das so ist - ichhab aktuelle virensoftware, firewall, etc. und wer da jetzt für den "schaden" aufkommt, weil ich hab meinerseits dafür gesorgt, was blizz in den agbs vorgibt. die lapidare antwort - dann müssen sie ihre daten weiter gegeben haben! - habe ich zwar erwidert - kommt ein "nein, anders kanns nicht sein" zurück.... tja, soll ich mich jetzt selber anlügen? egal, ich überlege auch den authentificator zu bestellen - blizz lässt sich den auch noch bezahlen... cool - machen unsicheren zugang, bringen einen patch,der es behebt, und die wow-suchtis sind so weit und kaufen den!


----------



## bullybaer (18. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> hatte eben bei blizz angerufen - klar die std-antwort, "kollegen von der account abteilung werden sich per email bei ihnen melden". das man diese telefonisch nicht anrufen kann, ist klar!
> kann einige werktage dauern, allerdings keine wochen - bin ich ja beruhigt^^.
> das wird bei dir wahrscheinlich ebenso sein - jemand hat sich bei dir eingewählt, inene lvl1 char erstell um für gold auf dem server zu werben. z.b.
> oder er hat versucht items zu verkaufen - wurde draufhin geperrt!
> ...



Weist du denn den Grund für deine Sperrung?


----------



## dragonjackson (18. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Weist du denn den Grund für deine Sperrung?


störung des serverökonimie sowie verweicklung in online handel von blizz....


----------



## bullybaer (18. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> störung des serverökonimie sowie verweicklung in online handel von blizz....




So eine Mail habe ich gar nicht mal bekommen. 

Und dann zum Teufel möchte ich wissen, wie jmd ohne Keylogger an meine Accountdaten kommt. Ich habe die niemals jmd weitergegeben nicht einmal einem RL Kumpel der auch WoW gezockt hat?


----------



## bullybaer (18. November 2008)

Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Addons drauf?
Bzw. kann man sich Keylogger über Addons einfangen? Ich verwende keine automatischen Updater derselben.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche besonderen Addons drauf?
> Bzw. kann man sich Keylogger über Addons einfangen? Ich verwende keine automatischen Updater derselben.



ich kanns dir echt nicht sagen - was ist eigentlich, wenn wir den authentificator nutzen und es geschieht doch nochmal? redet sich dann blizz wieder raus das man die daten weiter gegeben hat? ich befürchte es stark!
addons habe ich nur von buffed.de und deren blasc updaten lassen. sollte eigentlich kein keylogger mitkommen - bzw. vielleicht kann ein buffed member was dazu sagen? aber ich denke eher nicht...
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, woher der keylogger sein soll, befürchte aber das unsere virensoftware den wohl nicht/nocht nicht entdeckt hat.

und ich warte immer noch auf blizz....


----------



## bullybaer (19. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> ich kanns dir echt nicht sagen - was ist eigentlich, wenn wir den authentificator nutzen und es geschieht doch nochmal? redet sich dann blizz wieder raus das man die daten weiter gegeben hat? ich befürchte es stark!
> addons habe ich nur von buffed.de und deren blasc updaten lassen. sollte eigentlich kein keylogger mitkommen - bzw. vielleicht kann ein buffed member was dazu sagen? aber ich denke eher nicht...
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, woher der keylogger sein soll, befürchte aber das unsere virensoftware den wohl nicht/nocht nicht entdeckt hat.
> 
> und ich warte immer noch auf blizz....



Vom Rechnungssupport wurde mir gesagt, mein Account ist für 72h gesperrt. Die 72h sind nun rum und mein Account ist immer noch gesperrt. Antwort von Blizzard bis jetzt: keine

Zur Sicherheit werde ich meinen Rechner nochmal firsch aufsetzen. Was mich auch stutzig macht ist, dass in der Accountverwaltung steht: kein aktives Abonnement, obwohl bis 24.01.2009 bezahlt ist. Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Sollte es auf einen permaneten Bann des Accounts hinauslaufen war es das für mich mit WoW. Einen neuen Account erstellen und nochmal von vorne anfagen werde ich sicher nicht. 

Blizzards Informationspolitik ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Vom Rechnungssupport wurde mir gesagt, mein Account ist für 72h gesperrt. Die 72h sind nun rum und mein Account ist immer noch gesperrt. Antwort von Blizzard bis jetzt: keine
> 
> Zur Sicherheit werde ich meinen Rechner nochmal firsch aufsetzen. Was mich auch stutzig macht ist, dass in der Accountverwaltung steht: kein aktives Abonnement, obwohl bis 24.01.2009 bezahlt ist. Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Sollte es auf einen permaneten Bann des Accounts hinauslaufen war es das für mich mit WoW. Einen neuen Account erstellen und nochmal von vorne anfagen werde ich sicher nicht.
> 
> Blizzards Informationspolitik ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich.




yop, unter aller kanone. 
wenn es permanent bann wird, wars das auch für mich. hab auch "nur" 3 chars auf 70 gehabt... wollte ja noch lvln...
werde mir heute eh mal HDRO anschauen, da gehts auch im spiel etwas anders um, die leute sind deutlich älter und es gibt nicht so eine item jagd. alles argumente, die mir bei wow stinken! und dann kommt noch der beschissene service!


----------



## bullybaer (19. November 2008)

So, endlich eine Antwort nach 3 Tagen. Aber nur, dass Sie meine Anfrage nicht bearbeiten können, weil noch 
Angaben fehlen. 

Nun geht es in die nächste Runde.

Verlangt wird jetzt eine Kopie meines Personalausweises, der Key der Original WoW CD. Werd ich nach dem Geschäft heute gleich erledigen. Mal sehn wie lange es dann dauert bis es weiter geht.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> So, endlich eine Antwort nach 3 Tagen. Aber nur, dass Sie meine Anfrage nicht bearbeiten können, weil noch
> Angaben fehlen.
> 
> Nun geht es in die nächste Runde.
> ...




oh lol. das hatte ich schon am sonntag geschickt :-D
das kann jetzt wohl dauern... wenn die jetzt erstmal so weit sind, das dies erst festgestellt wurde! :-D


----------



## bullybaer (19. November 2008)

Ärgerlich, vor allem, weil ich mit meinen Kumpels gleich zu Beginn mit Arena anfangen wollte. Das werd ich nun wohl  vergessen können, da sie ja auch schon davongelvlt sind bis vermutlich wieder online komme, immer vorausgesetzt dass überhaupt, da ja noch der Grund für die Sperrung aussteht. 

Zudem stimmt das mit den 72h wie mir der Rechnungssupport mitgeteilt hat wohl eher nicht, da der Acc ja immer noch gesperrt ist. Wenngleich ich sagen muss ist es mir lieber der Account bleibt gesperrt bis sich die Angelegenheit geklärt hat und kein Hacker damit Unfug treibt in der Zwischenzeit.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

das stimmt schon.... 
ja, das mit zusammen leveln ist bei mir ebenso. darf wieder alleine lvln und das versaut mir echt schon den spass. mag lvln eh nicht so


----------



## bullybaer (19. November 2008)

Kleiner Trost: Bis dahin ist vermutlich der Autentificator im Haus. Ohne den werd ich nicht mehr einloggen, selbst nicht mit einem frisch aufgesetzten System, obwohl mir eine Bekannter, der einen PC Service betreibt versicherte, dass ich zu 99,99% keinen Keylogger auf dem Rechner gehabt haben kann ohne erkannt zu werden. Somit würde sich das Restrisiko eines Keyloggers auf ein Addon, dass ich von buffed.de oder von curse.com heruntergeladen habe beschränken. Und dann müsste es ein speziell für WoW gemachter Spion sein, damit er auf meinem System nicht erkannt wird.

Stellt sich mir die Frage wie man sonst noch an PW für Accounts kommen kann? Denn ich habe es 1000% niemandem weitergegeben.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

tja... wird wohl blizz sich immer raus reden das man es weiter gegeben hatte. hab ich auch niemals und mir wurde es wohl vorgeworfen....


----------



## bullybaer (19. November 2008)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz leicht herauszufinden, ob du das warst oder der Account gehackt wurde. Wenn man ein gehacktes Account anschaut, würde es einem doch der normale Menschenverstand schon sagen. Was tun sie stattdessen. Dem User sehr schnell Onlinehandel mit Blizzard Gegenständen unterstellen. Zumal die User doch wohl eher zocken als sich mit Bürokratie zu beschäftigen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, welcher Hacker kontaktriert den Account Support, wenn er weis da den Ausweis einreichen zu müssen. 

Blizzard unterstellt seinen Kunden von vorneherein schlechtes, anstatt bemüht zu ein Kunden zu behalten. Ein hohes Ross auf dem die sitzen. Man kommt sich vor wie wenn man das Finanzamt kontaktiert. Weil sie wissen, die meisten Suchtbolzen eröffnen im negativen Fall eh ein neues Account. Deshalb auch nur Permabanns für Accounts und nicht für Personen. Eigentlich eine Frechheit.

Dass ich mich identifizieren muss um mein Account zurück zu erhalten - kein Probelm, aber gleich diverse Sachen zu unterstellen und Permabanns zu verhängen. Eine Identifizierung des Accountbesitzers reicht übrigens auch vollkommen aus gegen gekaufte Accounts, die in dem Falle für immer weg wären .


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

recht haben und recht bekommen.... immer noch keine antwort, info oder ähnliches von blizz... obwohl sie eigentlich alles seit sonntag haben. und logisch - ausweis und die registrierung sollte eigentlich reichen... sollte, man muss halt mal dazu kommen...


----------



## Îleez (19. November 2008)

> recht haben und recht bekommen.... immer noch keine antwort, info oder ähnliches von blizz... obwohl sie eigentlich alles seit sonntag haben. und logisch - ausweis und die registrierung sollte eigentlich reichen... sollte, man muss halt mal dazu kommen.



hast du mal angerufen?
mach maln bissl dampf.
aber auf keinen fall ein neues formular eröffnen sonst wirst du in der warteschlange nochmal neu nach hinten gesetzt.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. November 2008)

ich hatte da am montag und dienstag angerufen und mir wurde eben gesagt, das die am telefon mir gar nichts machen können - ich muss auf die account-abteilung warten. tja und genau diese kann man nicht telefonisch erreichen. 
ich installiere gerade nebenbei wieder hdro, mal sehen obs mir wieder taugt! langweilt mich diese blizz-überheblichkeit!


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2008)

also ich glaube, ich gebe es jetzt auf, schmeiss das geschissene wow hin! 
eben diese mail bekommen auszug:
*The e-mail address you used to contact us is not registered to the World of Warcraft Account you are contacting us about. For privacy and security reasons, we are only able to discuss the Account through the registered email address. Furthermore, all Blizzard departments will only discuss the account with its registered user.*

DAS war die email die bei mir registriert war, ich habe auf der email all meine blizz scheisse bekommen! BEVOR der typ mein PW hatte!? was ist für blizz da so falsch zu verstehen?! sind die bescheuert? war das nicht so, das erstmal eine meldung an die alte web adresse ging und man diesen bestätigen muss? dann schreiben sie mir, wenn ich will, soll ich mich in mein account einloggen (hahahhaaa) und das pw ändern!!!

ich schreib denen das mein pw geknackt wurde und das der typ mein pw geändert hat - da kann man doch ausgehen das er das pw auch ausgetauscht hatte?!?!!?
ausserdem hatte ich doch mein ausweis dafür gesendet!? ist da jetzt eine email mehr bedeutend?!??!?!??!? 

ich verstehe das nicht, mich langweilts auch - das wars für mich von wow! 
spielte seit erscheinen der classic, aber das toppt nun alles!!!


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2008)

mal auch noch ne andere frage, wenn mein account gekündigt ist, dann buchen die auch zukünftig nicht mehr ab, oder???


----------



## bullybaer (20. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> also ich glaube, ich gebe es jetzt auf, schmeiss das geschissene wow hin!
> eben diese mail bekommen auszug:
> *The e-mail address you used to contact us is not registered to the World of Warcraft Account you are contacting us about. For privacy and security reasons, we are only able to discuss the Account through the registered email address. Furthermore, all Blizzard departments will only discuss the account with its registered user.*
> 
> ...



Hast du für deine Email dasselbe PW wie für deine WoW Account gehabt? Bzw. wurde deine Email verändert oder welche ist im Account eingetragen? Kannst du dich auf Blizzards Seite wenigstens in die Accverwaltung einloggen?

So wieder erwarten hatte der Rechnungssupport doch recht und ich konnte mich nach etwas mehr als 72h tatsächlich wieder einloggen. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass bei verschiedenen Chars und der Gildenbank meiner Twinks NUR Gold fehlt
(immerhin fast 7k). Auf den ersten Blick wurden mir also keine Gegenstrände geklaut und auch keine Chars ausgezogen bzw. gelöscht. Vermutlich denkt dieser schlitzäugige Drecksack, wenn er mir mein Equip lässt kann ich leichter für ihn farmen.

Darauf hin habe ich via Ticket einen GM kontaktiert und den Vorfall nochmals gemeldet. Meine Personalien hatte ich ja schon vorher an den Accountsupport geschickt, von dem der Grund über die Accountsperre noch aussteht. Was vermutlich nicht mehr notwendig war und was jedoch mittlerweile auch klar sein dürfte. Es wurde ein LvL1 Char angelegt mit dem vermutlich auch noch Goldspam betrieben wurde und ist dieser LvL 1 Char ist dann negativ aufgefallen woraufhin der Account für 72h gebannt wurde. 

GM stellte mir dann ein paar Fragen bzgl. Zeitpunkt der Vorfalls bzw. meinem letzten Login, zu fehlenden Gegenständen, ob ich meinen Rechner nach Viren durchsucht habe und ein neuens PW vergeben habe. Ich bekam von ihm dann die Antwort, dass der Vorfall jetzt genau untersucht wird. Mein Account wurde vom GM nicht mehr gesperrt und er schrieb mir dass ich ganz normal weiterzocken kann.

Dann kam gestern auch der Authentictator mit der Post, den ich dann gleich an das Accont gebunden habe. Funktioniert super easy und ich denke ich kann es nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen den Authenticator zu benutzen. Vor allem, wenn man schon mal gehackt wurde. 

Konsequenz für mich: Neu formatierter Rechner, Blizzard Authenticator, ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto um Online zu gehen und WoW wird künftig ausschliesslich nur noch von diesem Rechner aus gestartet. Zudem neues Routerpasswort vergeben.

Aber die Angst wieder gehackt zu werden spielt zukünftig wohl mit.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich meine Addons weiterhin benutzen soll oder ob es einfach nur Pech war und der Hacker andersweitig an mein PW gekommen ist? Mein System hat jedenfalls keinen Virus erkannt und ich habe mein System und ALLE Dateien inkl. Addonordner gescannt ohne Befund. Mein PW habe ich niemals jemandem weitergegeben. 

Hier mein Vorschlag liebes Buffed-Team (falls es einer lesen sollte): Ich macht viele tolle Beiträge und vllt passt es auch nicht unbedingt in Euren Arbeitsbereich aber vllt wäre es mal eine gute Idee einen Workshop oder ähnliches zu machen, wie man Hacks präventativ vorbeugen kann und was userseitig bzgl. der eigenen Hard- und Software getan werden sollte, wenn man gehackt wurde.


----------



## bullybaer (20. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> mal auch noch ne andere frage, wenn mein account gekündigt ist, dann buchen die auch zukünftig nicht mehr ab, oder???




Normlerweise nicht, dann endet deine Spielzeit mit Ablauf der letzten zahhlung und dein Account hat den Status gekündigt.


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Hast du für deine Email dasselbe PW wie für deine WoW Account gehabt? Bzw. wurde deine Email verändert oder welche ist im Account eingetragen? Kannst du dich auf Blizzards Seite wenigstens in die Accverwaltung einloggen?



nein, nein, komplett ein anderes! und meine email wurde auch nicht verändert - ich ruf jetzt nochmal an! ne in die acc verwaltung kann ich logischerweise nicht, ich kann nicht im blizz-forum posten. man möchte sowas irgendwie einfach stumm schalten!


----------



## bullybaer (20. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> nein, nein, komplett ein anderes! und meine email wurde auch nicht verändert - ich ruf jetzt nochmal an! ne in die acc verwaltung kann ich logischerweise nicht, ich kann nicht im blizz-forum posten. man möchte sowas irgendwie einfach stumm schalten!



@dragonjackson

Nach einer Sperrung hättest du per Email ein neues PW bekommen müssen. So wurde das mir zumindest vom Rechnungssupport mitgeteilt. Hast du das bekommen? Mit diesem neuen PW müsstest du dann auch in die AccVerwaltung kommen. So war es bei mir. Vermutlich hat der Hacker sich in deinem Account mehr erlaubt als bei mir und schlimmere Verstösse begangen (Spekulation meinerseits). Evtl. der Grund warum du keine neues PW erhalten hast. Oder es deutet darauf hin, dass der Hacker deine Emailadresse geändert hat. In diesem Fall müsste er aber dann auch deine Mailbox gehackt haben, was ich ehrlich gesagt dann doch für etwas unwahrscheinlich halte.

Ich konnte mich jedenfalls nach den 3 Tagen bzw. nach Ablauf des Banns wieder einloggen und hab sofort ein Ticket eröffnet, das nach der üblichen Wartezeit bearbeitet wurde. Vermutlich hatte ich das Glück und der Hacker ist aufgefallen und wurde gemeldet. Deshalb auch "nur" der 3 Tage Bann. 

Mittlerweile habe ich alles Gold und auch die geraubten Gegenstände wieder via Ingame Post zurück erhalten. So gesehen 
lief es bei mir dieses mal noch glimpflich ab.

Ruf am besten nochmal an beim Rechnungssupport und schildere deinen Fall. Der Rechnungssupoort kann dir zumindest sagen wie lange dein Account gesperrt ist aber sie sagen dir nicht warum. Wenn du dich dort indetifizierst, z.B. durch nennen deiner Kontonummer und vollständigen Anschrift können sie dir evtl. die Antwort auf die Geheimfrage nennen oder dur forderst sie dort an mit dem üblichen Personlisierungsgedöns (Kopie Pers Ausweis, CD-Key usw.). Dann solltest du zumindest wieder Zugang zur Accountverwaltung haben, weil du dir dann selbst wieder ein neues PW vergeben kannst. 
Sei beim Telefonat freundlich und diplomatisch, das könnte Wunder wirken. In der Regel sind die auch freundlich. Mir nannte der Mitarbeiter die Geheimantwort, nachdem ich ihm die vollständige Bankverbindung genannt habe. Allerdings wusste ich noch tendenziell die Antwort der Frage, was es erleichtert hat.  Die können dir auch sagen was bereits an Emailverkeher stattgefunden hat. 

Im Notfall würde ich auf die Email evtl. ganz verzichten und den ganzen Bettel per Fax versuchen. Und vllt nochmal den ganzen Fall per Fax schildern. Es besteht natürlich das Risiko ein 2 Formular zu eröffnen aber so wies aussieht kommst du ja so auch nicht weiter. Vllt vorher auch nochmal bei  Rechnungssupport nachfragen obs was bringt. Bissl Charme zeigen dort hilft evtl. 

Folgende Email habe ich gestern vom Accountssupport erhalten. Hätte ich nicht versucht ins Spiel einzuloggen würde 
es mir immer noch genauso gehen wie dir. Was zeigt er dir denn an, wenn du ins Spiel einloggen willst? Bei mir kam die Meldung, der Account ist zeitweise gesperrt.


"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

es tut uns leid, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass die von Ihnen angegebenen Daten nicht korrekt sind. 

Aus diesem Grund können wir Ihre Anfrage nicht bearbeiten.

Bitte lassen Sie uns folgende Informationen zukommen, da uns diese fehlten bzw. nicht korrekt waren.

Original World of Warcraft CD-Key: (Sie finden diesen auf der Innenseite Ihrer CD-Hülle oder auf dem Handbuch. Bitte schicken Sie uns nicht Ihren "The Burning Crusade" Erweiterungs-Key.)
Personalausweis: Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie des Personalausweises der Person, die als Eigentümer in den Account eingetragen ist, per Fax an die Nummer: 0033 / 1 30 67 90 12 oder per E-Mail als Anhang. Vermerken Sie bitte auf dem Fax Ihren Accountnamen sowie Ihre E-Mail Adresse."


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2008)

also, heute kam eine email mit dem pw reset?! der mitarbeiter am telefon konnte mir auch net sagen, warum die andere email kam? 
nun konnte ich mich einloggen.

ähnlich wie bei dir, war mein char umgeskillt, bank ausgeräumt, das gold war weg, nur eine rüstung hatte er anbehalten und das auf 4 chars...
die gms hatten ganze sache gemacht. innerhalb von 20min hatte ich all mein zeug, leider unverzaubert/ungesockelt wieder. also glimpflich... dennoch sau ärgerlich!

hab nun win neu aufgesetzt und schau mal rein...


----------



## bullybaer (21. November 2008)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> also, heute kam eine email mit dem pw reset?! der mitarbeiter am telefon konnte mir auch net sagen, warum die andere email kam?
> nun konnte ich mich einloggen.
> 
> ähnlich wie bei dir, war mein char umgeskillt, bank ausgeräumt, das gold war weg, nur eine rüstung hatte er anbehalten und das auf 4 chars...
> ...



Ärgerlich ja aber es freut mich für dich das alles doch noch so schnell ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso ein Hacker noch Gold fürs Umskillen ausgibt??? Naja, die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich. Wenn die GMs das
mal in die Hand nehmen, dann gehts recht fix muss ich sagen. 

Am besten gleich nochmal neues PW vergeben und den Authenticator benutzen. Meine Addons hab ich neu runtergeladen und dann nochmal mit dem Virenscanner (Kaspersky) drüber.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ja aber es freut mich für dich das alles doch noch so schnell ging
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke
ich denke mal, er hat n bot benutzt, weil die tasten auch so komisch belegt waren... hat auch in inzen gefarmt... blaue gegensände gefunden...
yo, hab ich alles gemacht... so dann viel spass noch an wow ohne solche art unterbrechungen!


----------



## Toddy37 (23. November 2008)

Wurde auch mal Gehackt habe einfach Email geschriben 1 Woche später hatte ich ihn wieder und habe dann Gm angeschriben der hat dann auch alle sachen wider gegeben ^^


----------



## Kräutersalz (23. November 2008)

Ich hätte hier ein kleines Problem - evtl kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen.

Als ich mich heute einloggen wollte konnte ich dies nicht mehr - mein PW war "falsch". Nach längerem hin und her hab ich dann einfach mal das PW ändern Formular ausgefüllt und ein neues PW bekommen. Darauf hin konnte ich mich wieder einloggen - der Account wurde gehackt.
Alles an Gold, Items,... weg gewesen, Chars teilweise gelöscht und ein neuer erstellt (vermutlich zum Abtransport des Goldes). Hab dann ein Ticket geschrieben und mir in OG die Wartezeit mit angeln vertrieben (2 Stunden).
Der GM war dann aber sehr freundlich und meinte (nach einigen Fragen) dass der Account in 1-2 Tagen wieder hergestellt sein müsste. Ich habs darauf hin gut sein lassen und bin einfach mal ein bisschen off geblieben.

Wie ich mich dann aber kurz einloggen wollte um etwas nachzuschauen musste ich feststellen dass das PW erneut geändert wurde.

Wie kann das möglich sein?

Ich habe VOR der PW recovery schon 2 versch. Virenscanner über mein System laufen lasse, die Updates waren am neuesten Stand, Firewall rennt auch mit und sogar ein extra Anti Keylogger Programm. Habe auch WoW Repair gestartet und alle addons entfernen lassen. Nun frage ich mich wie es sein kann dass hier noch jemand an meinen Accountdaten herumpfuscht?


----------



## fdauer (23. November 2008)

Kräutersalz schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier ein kleines Problem - evtl kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen.
> ... gekürzt...



Benutzt du "einfache" erratbare Passwörter. Oder komplexere mit Sonderzeichen und ähnlichem?


----------



## Aspect (25. November 2008)

HELLLP!!
mein acc wurde gehackt..das war vor etwa 15 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((
das is so:
ich level grade  und kriege alle paar min dc,eher ungewöhnlich,ich logge immer wider ein,und ca 2 min vor level up dann nochma dc
aber diesmal konnte ich nich einloggen und in die acc verwaltung auchnich-.-*

Auf meine email kann ich nich zugreifen da ich die daten nichmehr weis.
ich hab zwar vor ein paaar monaten (4 oder so) nen webformular an blizz geschibren aber keine antwort.

mimimi
damn 
was soll ich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Xelyna (25. November 2008)

Aspect schrieb:


> HELLLP!!
> mein acc wurde gehackt..das war vor etwa 15 min
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm.. der Hack war vor 15 Minuten und du hast schon vor 4 Monaten an Blizz geschrieben? *wunder*
Oder  hast du ihnen wegen deiner Emailadresse geschrieben? Die hättest du auch einfach in der Accountverwaltung ändern können..
Hm.. naja... das einzigste was wohl hilft ist dich tatsächlich an den Support wenden : /


----------



## Aspect (25. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Öhm.. der Hack war vor 15 Minuten und du hast schon vor 4 Monaten an Blizz geschrieben? *wunder*
> Oder  hast du ihnen wegen deiner Emailadresse geschrieben? Die hättest du auch einfach in der Accountverwaltung ändern können..
> Hm.. naja... das einzigste was wohl hilft ist dich tatsächlich an den Support wenden : /



vor 4 monaten hab ich wegen e mail geschibren^^
kann man eben nich in der verwaltung ändern die e mail weil man die erstmal bestätgen muss bei der alten mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab jetz einfach an alte mail neues paswort  geschikt dammit wenigetsn der hacker auchnich reinkann...
man man man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch 2000ep.,.-.-


----------



## Xelyna (25. November 2008)

Hm doof. Dann ruf vielleicht am besten mal bei Schneesturm an und erwähn auf alle Fälle, dass du dich wegen der nicht zugänglichen Emailadresse schon gemeldet hattest aber kein Feedback kam.
Viel Glück :x


----------



## Aspect (25. November 2008)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünscht mir glück.

man jetz muss ich ewig aufn level up warten...2000ep.....


----------



## rocktboyy (25. November 2008)

Hallo wow spieler ....

Mein account wurde zwar nicht gehackt aber ich habe das gefühl das es bald passiert denn,
Wo ich mich heute auf meinen twink ein loggte stand da "Ein Passwort für CBZ4721193 eingeben" ich habe mein pw geändert und ich habe auch ein Authencificaotr von blizzard oder wie das ding heißt was könnte das sein helft mir plz ! ^^ achja und natürlich habe ich da auf abrechen gedrückt


----------



## Nodon (26. November 2008)

Hallo Community,

mein Account wurde leider auch gehacked. Leider komplettzugriff auf meinem Rechner inkl. E-Mail Adresse geändert. Ich habe bereits bei Blizz das Formular ausgefüllt und eine Ausweiskopie angehängt. Nur ist das nun schon fast 5 Wochen her ohne das ich eine Meldung bekommen habe. Ich habe auch schon bereits über einen Freund im Blizz Forum gepostet aber da meldet sich auch keiner von Blizz.

Ich habe nun gelesen das man auch seine E-Mail Adresse über den Rechnungssupport ändern kann. 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.html
Die 0800 Nummer. 

Kann mir wer sagen ob es sich da lohnt versuchen durchzukommen und ob das funktioniert? Ich mein ohne weiteres wird das nicht gehen. Aber wenn man das vernünftig erklärt und die Daten des Accounts angibt sollte das doch gehen oder?

Hat da wer erfahrungen mit?

Danke

Grüße Nodon


----------



## Nodon (28. November 2008)

Also ich beantworte meine Frage mal selber, falls das auch einer machen will. Ich hab nämlich angerufen. Also das geht, man muss sich am Telefon mit Name, Adresse und E-Mail + Accountnamen identifizieren. Dann schauen die sich den Account an, allerdings geht das nur wenn nicht schon wie im meinem Fall ein Kompromitierungsfall vorlag. Dann geht es wirklich nur über das Webformular und mit Ausweis. Zumindest erfährt man da auch ob die Mail mit dem Ausweis angekommen ist oder nicht.

Meine ist leider nicht angekommen und ich habe mehrere Wochen umsonst gewartet. Na ja jetzt ist sie angekommen aber ich muss wieder warten...


----------



## Elda (29. November 2008)

Hallo,
Der Account meines Bruders wurde gehackt er hat ein neues pw gemacht durch sicherheitsfrage nur jetzt denken wir er ist nicht sicher,wir wissen nicht wodurch es kam keylogger oder übers internet ka. 
Frage : Was tun ?
mfg


----------



## Dazar (8. Dezember 2008)

raubzug


----------



## Lâzché (14. Dezember 2008)

Nodon schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> mein Account wurde leider auch gehacked. Leider komplettzugriff auf meinem Rechner inkl. E-Mail Adresse geändert. Ich habe bereits bei Blizz das Formular ausgefüllt und eine Ausweiskopie angehängt. Nur ist das nun schon fast 5 Wochen her ohne das ich eine Meldung bekommen habe. Ich habe auch schon bereits über einen Freund im Blizz Forum gepostet aber da meldet sich auch keiner von Blizz.
> 
> ...




Hab genau das selbe Problem: Account ende April gekuendigt und jetzt wieder Lust mit WotLK gekriegt. Wollte mich dann vorhin in der Accountverwaltung einloggen, ging nicht. Hab dann versucht zumindest das Passwort wieder zukriegen, ging auch nicht. Falsche E-Mailadresse.... 
Der Hacker hatte muss komplett zu Griff auf meine E-Mailadresse gehabt haben.

So nun jetzt ein weiteres Problem ich finde auf der Supportseite von Blizz das Webformula nicht. Durch das ich meinen Account wieder kriegen kann. Kann mir wer bitte den Link posten?

Schon mal danke

Lazche


----------



## sarika (26. Dezember 2008)

hab mal eine frage dazu. mein account wurde am 24. gehackt, hab ihn zwar wieder, aber mein maincharr steckt jetzt auf nem anderen server fest, und bisher stellt sich blizzard quer das wieder rückgängig zu machen. hab halt nicht ständig zeit online zu sein, die kiddies wollen eben auch ihre zeit. ansonsten wäre es vielleicht gar nicht dazu gekommen.

was kann ich da konkret noch machen, um möglichst schnell wieder mit meinem main auf meinem stammserver spielen zu können?


und dann noch die frage: haltet ihr es für sinnvoll eine anzeige zu machen, da der hacker für den charrtransfer eine kontonummer angegeben hat, die man eventuell zurückverfolgen könnte?


das gute ist, nichts wichtiges ist weg gekommen und über die passwort vergessen funktion hab ich ihn zum glück wieder. nur will ich meine dudu weiter spielen.....


freue mich auf gute vorschläge


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> und dann noch die frage: haltet ihr es für sinnvoll eine anzeige zu machen, da der hacker für den charrtransfer eine kontonummer angegeben hat, die man eventuell zurückverfolgen könnte?



Unbedingt. Nicht alle Accounthacker sind professionelle. Der überwiegende Teil dürfte sich aus Skrip-Kiddies zusammensetzen, die mit einem Trojanerbausatz arbeiten und sonst nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie haben. Da könnte eine Anzeige schon was bringen.

Sammel Dir dafür möglichst alles, was Du an Unterlagen darüber (auch Email + Header, so vorhanden) hast und mach das mit der Anzeige möglichst zu den normalen Bürozeiten. Das steigert die Chance, dass Du an einen Cop gerätst, der Ahnung von dem hat, was Du ihm erzählen möchtest.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## etmundi (27. Dezember 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> und dann noch die frage: haltet ihr es für sinnvoll eine anzeige zu machen, da der hacker für den charrtransfer eine kontonummer angegeben hat,
> 
> 
> freue mich auf gute vorschläge





Was genau willst du denn Anzeigen?

Den Diebstahl eine virtuelle Gutes, welches dir noch nichtmal gehört?


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Was genau willst du denn Anzeigen?
> 
> Den Diebstahl eine virtuelle Gutes, welches dir noch nichtmal gehört?




Da gibt es ausreichend einschlägige Vorschriften...


----------



## Runus (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute ich glaube mein Account wurde auch gehackt oder so... Also ich hab jetzt 2-3 Wochen net mehr Gezockt gestern wollt ich wieder zocken auf einma war mein PW falsch ich denk mir so ok, vll vergessen... Bin auf PW vergessen und habs zurückgesetzt. Ging auch ganz gut und ich konnt wieder Zocken und habe mir nix dabei gedacht. So dann habe ich grad meine Emails gecheckt und seh 2 mal das jemand versucht hat meine Email Adresse zu ändern, kp hat sie einma falsch eingegeben oder so. Aufjedenfall ist hier die Email Adresse die versucht hat mein Acc zu ändern vll kennt se ja jemand janinho@web.de

Naja ich mach jetzt komplett suche mit Virenprogramm und hoff ich find was, weil sonst weiß ich nicht was das sein könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber als ich geguckt habe war zum Glück an meinen Chars nix... Alles Gold noch da keine Sachen weg oder so...


----------



## Preform (29. Dezember 2008)

Würde den mal anschreiben und mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen drohen (übertreib ruhig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Distortion (29. Dezember 2008)

> Hab genau das selbe Problem: Account ende April gekuendigt und jetzt wieder Lust mit WotLK gekriegt. Wollte mich dann vorhin in der Accountverwaltung einloggen, ging nicht. Hab dann versucht zumindest das Passwort wieder zukriegen, ging auch nicht. Falsche E-Mailadresse....
> Der Hacker hatte muss komplett zu Griff auf meine E-Mailadresse gehabt haben.
> 
> So nun jetzt ein weiteres Problem ich finde auf der Supportseite von Blizz das Webformula nicht. Durch das ich meinen Account wieder kriegen kann. Kann mir wer bitte den Link posten?
> ...



Habe bisher noch von keinem Account-Hack gehört wo auch die eMail-Adresse mitgehackt wurde, da es nur eine handvoll Accounts gibt für die ein Hacker einen solchen Aufwand betreiben würde...entweder bist du die Nr. 1 oder das riecht ganz schön nach verkauftem Account zurückholen...weil man ja die eMail-Umstellung *bestätigen* muss.



> hab mal eine frage dazu. mein account wurde am 24. gehackt, hab ihn zwar wieder, aber mein maincharr steckt jetzt auf nem anderen server fest, und bisher stellt sich blizzard quer das wieder rückgängig zu machen. hab halt nicht ständig zeit online zu sein, die kiddies wollen eben auch ihre zeit. ansonsten wäre es vielleicht gar nicht dazu gekommen.
> 
> was kann ich da konkret noch machen, um möglichst schnell wieder mit meinem main auf meinem stammserver spielen zu können?
> 
> ...



Habe die Prozedur hinter mir, es wird darauf hinauslaufen dass Dir der Chartransfer nicht zurückerstattet wird, ergo musst du den Servertransfer selber blechen. Blizzard begründet es damit dass man in 99% der Fälle nicht genau nachweisen kann ob ein Hack schuld war oder jemand seinen Account einer anderen Person zur VErfügung gestellt hat, weil kein Hacker der Welt ist so doof seine persönlichen (verfolgbaren) Kontodaten einzutragen. Und wegen Zurückverfolgung der Kontonr. bringt meistens auch nichts, da Deutsche Gerichte sich für solche Bagatell-Schäden nicht interessieren, es ist ja kein wirklicher Verlust zustande gekommen (virtueller Verlust wird nur dann gerichtbar, wenn er eine Auswirkung auf materielle Werte des Klägers hat). Und Blizzard wird ohne Gerichtsbeschluss auch keine Daten rausgeben. Und wie gesagt spreche aus Erfahrung da ich das Ganze schon hinter mir hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Distortion


----------



## shinbo (29. Dezember 2008)

tach.. bei mir war es kein hack, sondern eifach nur ein scheiss tag... wollte mir aus sicherheitsgründen ein neues passwort von blizz zu schicken lassen... und klappte auch.. bis ich auf die e-mail adr. welche ich vor 4 jahren angegeben habe einlogen wollte... der domain hatte zu meinem bedauern diese e-mail gelöscht.. was soviel bedeutet das mein passwort an eine gelöste adr ging....

web formular ausgefüllt.. nun gilt wohl nur noch warten warten warten... obwohl es ne sache von ca 2min aufwand sind... naja.. bisher ist ca ne woche vergangen... und anrufen geht ja eh nich.. weil blizzard was gegen die schweiz hat und wir keine hotline haben... 

najo.. mfg shinbo


----------



## aamuju (29. Dezember 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn nen Ticket schreiben wenn ich ned auf mein Acc zugreifen kann? xD




Genau das Problem habe ich auch gerade.
Der Account meiner Tochter wurde gehackt.

Und ein Gamemaster gab mir auf meine Frage, ob sich seitdem jemand mit ihrem Account eingeloggt hat auch die klasse Auskunft, dass er das nicht beantworten dürfe (Das verstehe ich ja!), aber dann gab er mir auch den super Tipp, sie solle sich selber einloggen und nachfragen...




Aber insgesamt ist das ist doch ein Witz, oder?
Ich meine damit den Umgang von Blizzard mit diesen Problemen und den Support.


*Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW, meine Tochter seit 2 Jahren.
Wir haben beide auch BC und WOTLK gekauft.
Wir haben also zusammen für WoW ca. 1.000 Euro ausgegeben!

Und dann passiert wirklich mal was und man bräuchte zum ersten mal den Support von Blizzard und nach Online-Anfrage, (teurem) Hotline-Anruf und Kontakt zu einem Gamemaster ist die einzige Reaktion eine automatisch generierte fünfsprache Email mit einem Blablabla-Text: "Wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten..."
Hallo!?
Das kann doch nicht sein, oder????*


Wenn WoW/Blizzard wirklich mehr als 10 Millionen aktive Spieler hat, die jeden Monat jweils 12 Euro bezahlen, dann kann es doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt sein, dass eine Supportanfrage innerhalb von 24 Stunden beantwortet wird.
Dann muss Blizzard halt verdammtnochmal noch zusätzliche 50 Support-Mitarbeiter einstellen.




Ich muss gestehen, dass ich jetzt nicht alle Beiträge hier in diesem Thread gelesen habe,
aber dennoch die Frage:

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
Wie lange muss meine Tochter wohl noch warten, bis sie endlich von Blizzard ein neues Passwort zugeschickt bekommt und wieder spielen kann?


Was kann ich selber noch machen?
(Hotline, Web-Formular und Gamemaster haben wir schon durch.)



Danke schon mal vorab.

Gruß,
Muju


----------



## rocktboyy (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie wär es mit Passwort zurück forderung


einfach accunt verwalten unten "Passwort vergessen" und geheimfrage und antwort eingeben


----------



## aamuju (29. Dezember 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit Passwort zurück forderung
> 
> 
> einfach accunt verwalten unten "Passwort vergessen" und geheimfrage und antwort eingeben





Das haben wir ja gleich 10 Minuten danach gemacht,
aber da hatte der Hacker den Account schon geändert und auch die bisherige Emailadresse war eben nicht mehr gültig.

Gruß,
Muju


----------



## Aratosao (29. Dezember 2008)

aamuju schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW, meine Tochter seit 2 Jahren.
> Wir haben beide auch BC und WOTLK gekauft.
> Wir haben also zusammen für WoW ca. 1.000 Euro ausgegeben!



5 Jahre in Subscribtions plus 120€ ca.~ für erweiterungen, das sind niemals 1000 € oder ihr habt gold gekaut etc.

Denn 12,95 x 60 Monate (5Jahre) sind nach Windows Rechner genau 777€
12,95x60=777
               777+120=897

also Höchstens 879€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry aber ich bin da Pingelich. Aber ist natürlich trotzdem viel geld!


----------



## rocktboyy (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann muss ich leider sagen abwarten und tee trinken den wenn eure E-mail adresse usw nicht gülitig ist kann blizzard auch nix dran ändern


----------



## aamuju (29. Dezember 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 5 Jahre in Subscribtions plus 120€ ca.~ für erweiterungen, das sind niemals 1000 € oder ihr habt gold gekaut etc.
> 
> Denn 12,95 x 60 Monate (5Jahre) sind nach Windows Rechner genau 777€
> 12,95x60=777
> ...




Jedenfalls genug Geld, um eine Lösung/Antwort auf eine Support-Anfrage erwarten zu können, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn WoW/Blizzard wirklich mehr als 10 Millionen aktive Spieler hat, die jeden Monat jeweils 12 Euro bezahlen, dann kann es doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt sein, dass eine Supportanfrage innerhalb von 24 Stunden oder zum. innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen beantwortet wird. 
Dann muss Blizzard halt vielleicht doch noch mal zusätzliche 50 Support-Mitarbeiter einstellen. 

Andere Firmen wie Amazon, Quelle oder DHL schaffen es ja auch, dass innerhalb von minimaler Zeit auf Beschwerden/Probleme der zahlenden Kunden eingegangen wird. 


Gruß,
Muju


----------



## Agrimor (29. Dezember 2008)

Distortion schrieb:


> Und wegen Zurückverfolgung der Kontonr. bringt meistens auch nichts, da Deutsche Gerichte sich für solche Bagatell-Schäden nicht interessieren, es ist ja kein wirklicher Verlust zustande gekommen (virtueller Verlust wird nur dann gerichtbar, wenn er eine Auswirkung auf materielle Werte des Klägers hat). Und Blizzard wird ohne Gerichtsbeschluss auch keine Daten rausgeben. Und wie gesagt spreche aus Erfahrung da ich das Ganze schon hinter mir hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr geht da immer von was Diebstahlsähnlichen aus. Spätestens seit einer der letzten Strafrechtsreformen gibts da noch ganz andere Vorschriften, die einschlägig sind bzw. je nach Situation sein könnten. Computerbetrug (263a StG oder Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (269, 270 StG oder Datenveränderung bzw. Computersabotage (303a, 303b StG würde ich auf Anhieb mal vorschlagen. 

Die Vorschriften musst Du noch nichtmal kennen, wichtig wäre wie ich weiter oben schon sagte eben nur, dass die Anzeige dann auch bei jemanden gemacht wird, der Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## FakeEpix (29. Dezember 2008)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2008)

> /vote 4 sticky



Der is bereits sticky ...


----------



## sarika (30. Dezember 2008)

stand der dinge.
es läuft eine anzeige und die ganze sache wird von der kripo verfolgt, da internetbetrug keine bagatellen mehr sind, auch wenn es real nicht viel geld ist was kaputt geht, aber diebstahl von persöhnlichen daten,bla bla bla
und das beste argument für solche verfolgungen sind immer noch diese, wer einmal im kleinen mit durchkommt, der macht es immer wieder bis es ne ganz große nummer wird. da mußte ich unseren polizisten nur recht geben.

und die meisten polizisten, auch auf den normalen wachen, kennen sich in der zwischenzeit mit solchen sachen mehr oder weniger aus. wers nicht weiß, reicht es weiter, denn das macht eine spezialeinheit der kripo.


in diesem sinne, scheut euch nicht zur polizei zu gehen, auch wenn andere ne andre erfahrung damit gemacht haben.


grüße sarika


----------



## etmundi (30. Dezember 2008)

aamuju schrieb:


> Das haben wir ja gleich 10 Minuten danach gemacht,
> aber da hatte der Hacker den Account schon geändert und auch die bisherige Emailadresse war eben nicht mehr gültig.
> 
> Gruß,
> Muju



Kommt man mit seinem alten Accountnamen und der alten Emailadresse/Geheimfrage 
nicht immerauf seinen Account? Ist doch extra dafür eingerichtet.
Sonst könnte man ja kaum seinen Account zurückholen.


----------



## Agrimor (30. Dezember 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> stand der dinge.
> es läuft eine anzeige und die ganze sache wird von der kripo verfolgt, da internetbetrug keine bagatellen mehr sind, auch wenn es real nicht viel geld ist was kaputt geht, aber diebstahl von persöhnlichen daten,bla bla bla
> und das beste argument für solche verfolgungen sind immer noch diese, wer einmal im kleinen mit durchkommt, der macht es immer wieder bis es ne ganz große nummer wird. da mußte ich unseren polizisten nur recht geben.
> 
> ...




Danke, dass das mal jemand bestätigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shinbo (30. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Kommt man mit seinem alten Accountnamen und der alten Emailadresse/Geheimfrage
> nicht immerauf seinen Account? Ist doch extra dafür eingerichtet.
> Sonst könnte man ja kaum seinen Account zurückholen.




ja im normalfall falls diese sachen noch stimmen....

für ne email adresse änderung. braucht es den acc namen + passwort...
für ein passwort änderung das alte passwort
für die option passwort vergessen den acc namen, geheimfrage und e-mail...


also.. was bringt es einem wen der hacker eine neue email macht und das passwort ändert?

man kann dan auf nichts mer zugreifen..

der einzige weg fürt dan über das web formular.. weil das EINZIGE das man NIE ändern kann ist der acc namen und die geheimfrage...


----------



## aamuju (31. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Kommt man mit seinem alten Accountnamen und der alten Emailadresse/Geheimfrage
> nicht immerauf seinen Account? Ist doch extra dafür eingerichtet.
> Sonst könnte man ja kaum seinen Account zurückholen.




Nein, wenn Dein Account von jemandem gehackt wird, der sich ein bischen mit Programmieren auskennt, dann läuft da sofort automatisch ein Script, das sowohl das Passwort, als auch die Emailadresse ändert.

Es blieb meiner Tochter und mir also nur der Weg über das Online-Formular auf der offziellen Blizzard-Support Website.


(Brachte aber bislang leider nichts, außer einer automatisch generierten Email.
Genauso wenig wie die Tel-Hotline oder ein Gamemaster...)


mfG,
Muju


----------



## etmundi (5. Januar 2009)

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt.

Mein Passwort ist allerdings nirgendwo auf dem PC gespeichert.

Die Eingabe erfolgt über eine "Virtuelle Tastatur"

Bin mal gespannt, was Blizz dazu sagt.


----------



## Agrimor (6. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich auch erwischt.
> 
> Mein Passwort ist allerdings nirgendwo auf dem PC gespeichert.
> 
> ...



Was sollen sie dazu schon sagen? Keylogger....

Btw. unter dem Begriff Virtuelle Tastatur kann ich mir nichts vorstellen.


----------



## etmundi (6. Januar 2009)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Was sollen sie dazu schon sagen? Keylogger....
> 
> Btw. unter dem Begriff Virtuelle Tastatur kann ich mir nichts vorstellen.




keylogger geht halt nicht.


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, er meinte es so, dass eine virtuelle Tastatur alles mitgeschrieben hat.
Und so funktioniert ein Keylogger ja im Prinzip... Er nistet sich ein und schreibt die Sachen mit, die man auf der TAstatur eingibt- bei bestimmten events (spezielle Programme die gestartet werden, Internet Seiten die aufgerufen werden- what ever) wird er dann aktiv... Er schreibt fleißig mit, verschickt die Daten an den Ersteller (meistens halt an den Ersteller- was anderes wäre recht sinnfrei).


----------



## etmundi (6. Januar 2009)

Mit einer vituellen Tastatur schreibst du aber per Mausklick.


----------



## Agrimor (7. Januar 2009)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mit einer vituellen Tastatur schreibst du aber per Mausklick.



Ah also eine eingeblendete Tastatur und du musst auf die Buchstaben klicken? Ist zumindest in der Theorie nicht sicher, inwieweit ein Keylogger (bzw. ein Programm was einfach so ziemlich alles mitkriegt, was auf deinem system passiert) da ran kommt, ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Eine Sicherheitslücke musst Du aber haben, sonst wäre der Account nicht futsch. Gibt ja noch andere Möglichkeiten, an Accountdaten zu kommen.


----------



## Azot (7. Januar 2009)

Scheissegal, ob es per Tastatur oder per Mausklicks eingegeben wird.
Ein Keylogger loggt auch Buchstaben per Mausklicks mit. Es gibt auch Backdoor-Trojaner, wo er mitloggen kann + Bildschirm mitbetrachten ohne, dass du etwas merkst.

Am Ende würde es dann bei den meisten Keyloggern so aussehen:
*Programmname*
_Passwort_
Beispiel:
*World of Warcraft*
_Passwort_

Fazit: Egal, ob kopiert und eingefügt. Egal, ob durch virtuelle Tastatur- oder normale Tastatureingabe. Es ist immer möglich mitzuloggen durch Trojaner.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (15. Januar 2009)

Habe im moment das selbe Problem Paswort sowie Account funktionieren nicht mehr. Die E-Mail ist die einer ehemals guten Freundin zu der ich leider den kontackt verloren habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habe ein Formular ausgefült und per E-Mail an Blizzard geschickt hoffe doch das die irgendwan mal antworten. 

Sehr Ärgerlich sowas, und auch lächerlich wen man nichts besseres zu tun hat als accounts zu hacken. Frage mich echt wie solche leute aussehen. 250kg schwer, Fett verschmiert, und kennen eine Freundin nur aus Gerüchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (16. Januar 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Habe im moment das selbe Problem Paswort sowie Account funktionieren nicht mehr. Die E-Mail ist die einer ehemals guten Freundin zu der ich leider den kontackt verloren habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich würd eher 275kg schätzen^^


----------



## Agrimor (16. Januar 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Sehr Ärgerlich sowas, und auch lächerlich wen man nichts besseres zu tun hat als accounts zu hacken. Frage mich echt wie solche leute aussehen. 250kg schwer, Fett verschmiert, und kennen eine Freundin nur aus Gerüchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Zeiten in denen Hacker noch echte Freaks und teilweise wirklich seltsame Menschen waren, sind weitestgehend vorbei. Die organisierte Kriminalität hat längst kapiert, dass man mit solchen Sachen gutes Geld verdienen kann...


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (16. Januar 2009)

Heute Nachmittag ging mein acc wieder, neues paswort von Blizzard bekommen. Habe dan mal schadensbegutachtung gemacht. Bankfächer leer, teilweise Taschen verkauft. Gold natürlich weg. Seltsam war nur das die rüstung die meine chars trugen nicht angerührt wurde, war genauso wie vorher. Auch etwas eigenartig nur meine Horden Chars wurden ausgenommen, bei beiden allianz chars fehlte gar nichts, sie standen nur in der bank aber es war alles unverändert.

Nervige angelegenheit bei 2 lvl 70 und einem lvl 80 sowie bei den low lvl twinks bei denen evtl. Gold weg ist und nicht zurückerstatet wird (bei mir lvl 13 und lvl 18)

Ps: ist mir ziemlich egal wie die hacker von heute aussehen, für mich sind die nicht besser wie irgendwelche Taschen Diebe


----------



## barbarella (19. Januar 2009)

mich hat es auch erwischt... 

bei mir ists so gelaufen: donnerstag das letzte mal online freitags vormittags eine mail bekommen dass mein account gesperrt wurde.... ich habe meinen rechner gechecked und hatte einen trojaner drauf... rechner gecleant (kaspersky).... neues pw bekommen... gestern wieder eingeloggt... zum glück habe ich eine sehr verständnisvolle gilde (gehabt)

heute war ich bei meinem neffen der auch wow spielt habe ihm von dem hack erzählt und ihm gesagt dass ich ihm auch einen authenticator bestellt habe... er in panik geht online und sieht mich dort.... gm kontaktiert und gesagt er solle meinen account sperren.. habe ihm daten gegeben die nur ich wissen konnte (keine pw oder so) er glaubte mir offensichtlich und sperrte meinen account aber war nicht in der lage meinen mainchar aus dem spiel zu werfen der war weiterhin lustig online und ich konnte zuschauen wie er sich northrend anschaute... dann kam der hammer... 

der gm sagte mir dass ich mit accountstrafen zu rechnen habe da ich ja offensichtlich accountsharing mit meinem neffen betreibe.. ich erklärte ihm dass ich gerade daheim bei meinem neffen bin und er online ist... er hat es nicht verstanden...
(da frage ich mich was die teilweise für leute als gm da sitzen haben....) ich durfte dann feststellen daß kurz darauf meine gilde (ich war gildenmeisterin und wir waren ca. 80 leute) aufgelöst wurde.. 

ich bin stocksauer darüber dass der gm meinen char nicht aus dem spiel geworfen hat... aber nun hab ich genug geheult.. mir tut es hauptsächlich für meine gildenmember leid

meine frage nun... wie kann es sein dass jemand an meine accountdaten kommt ... niemand kennt mein pw und ich hatte es ja am tag zuvor geändert.. mein rechner ist laut kaspersky rein... 

oder erkennt kaspersky keine rootkits? ich nicht wirklich jemand der sich toll mit rechnern auskennt.. nur werde ich mich erstmal nicht mehr einloggen bis ich den authenticator habe.... wo kann ich meinen rechner auf sog. rootkits untersuchen?

kann man auch den accountnamen ändern? ich habe dazu nichts gefunden...

vielen dank für antworten 

und grüsse 
noob barbarella


----------



## Ricardo34 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann jedem empfehlen sich ein gutes anti- viren programm zuzulegen. Ich selbst habe z.b. Kaspersky i-net security, welches eins der besten ist. Ist gar nicht mal so teuer und schützt wirklich sehr gut gegen Keylogger und Trojaner.


----------



## barbarella (19. Januar 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann jedem empfehlen sich ein gutes anti- viren programm zuzulegen. Ich selbst habe z.b. Kaspersky i-net security, welches eins der besten ist. Ist gar nicht mal so teuer und schützt wirklich sehr gut gegen Keylogger und Trojaner.



das habe ich auch ... aber scheint nix zu nutzen


----------



## r3maire (19. Januar 2009)

Oh sowas ist mies mein Beileid aber solche leute werden von ihren Eltern täglich geschlagen oder haben alles in ihrem leben verloren job , freunde , familie und versauen anderen leuten das leben btw genau das gleiche hatte ich auch nur das ich nicht guildleader war aber scheiße zu sehen wie jmd. dein account kaputt macht


----------



## Ricardo34 (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann selber auch nur aus Erfahrung sprechen:

Mein Account wurde im letzten Jahr gehackt und genau wie bei dir bekam ich eine letzte Warnung wegen angeblich nachgewiesenem Accountsharings. Und ja: Kaspersky besitzt eine Rootkit suche. wie ich bereits erwähnte besitze ich das programm ebenfalls und kann mich bislang nicht beschweren. Kann aber sein das wir andere versionen haben.


----------



## barbarella (20. Januar 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> Und ja: Kaspersky besitzt eine Rootkit suche.




ich verstehe nicht wie dann jemand an meine daten kommt die wirklich nur in meinem kopf existieren..... ich aktualisiere sogar mehrfach am tag kaspersky manuell um absolut sicher zu gehen

mir hat gerade am telefon jemand erzählt dass es ein video bei youtube gibt dass zeigt wie man blizzard "bescheissen" kann  wenn man nur den accountnamen weiss... eine genaue anweisung wie man an passwörter kommt.. fake oder wahr?

deswegen meine frage ... kann man den accountnamen  ändern? 

den accountnamen von mir wissen eine hand voll leute da ich ihn gespeichert habe und andere sich schonmal über meinen rechner mit ihrem account eingeloggt haben und somit meinen accountnamen kennen...


----------



## Agrimor (20. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wie dann jemand an meine daten kommt die wirklich nur in meinem kopf existieren..... ich aktualisiere sogar mehrfach am tag kaspersky manuell um absolut sicher zu gehen
> 
> mir hat gerade am telefon jemand erzählt dass es ein video bei youtube gibt dass zeigt wie man blizzard "bescheissen" kann  wenn man nur den accountnamen weiss... eine genaue anweisung wie man an passwörter kommt.. fake oder wahr?
> 
> ...




Die Sache mit dem Accountnamenhack ist vermutlich nur ein weiterer Versuch, mittels Social Engineering an Accountdaten zu kommen. (z.B. Schick eine Email an blizzard@gmx.de, gib Deine Accountdaten in der Mail ein -sonst geht es nicht ^^- und den Namen des Accounts, den Du hacken möchtest) Simpler Trick aber es fallen wohl genug drauf rein, sonst würde es nicht immer wieder versucht werden... 

Zu Deinem Problem: Der Virus/Trojaner/Keylogger ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch aktiv. Diese Dinger -gerade die mit Rootkitfunktion- sind wirklich nur sehr schwer wieder zu entfernen (Ein Virenscan von einem infizierten System aus, ist z.B. schonmal keine gute Idee). Wenn Du nicht halbwegs viel Ahnung von dem hast, was Du tust, schaffst Du es unter Garantie nicht. Das soll auch keine Klugscheißerei sein aber per Ferndiagnose kann man Dir da kaum helfen.

Ich würde Dir dringend raten entweder

- jemanden an Deinen Rechner zu lassen, der wirklich viel Ahnung hat oder
- die Festplatten formatieren und alles neu aufspielen.


----------



## barbarella (21. Januar 2009)

festplatte ist jetzt neu formattiert.. und den wow account lasse ich erst freischalten wenn ich den authenticator habe... #

eine andere bzw. damit verknüpfte frage: 

warum muss man sich im blizzard forum mit dem accountnamen und passwort einloggen... ich habe dort gelesen dass es links dort gab die zu einem keylogger führten und mindestens 12 stunden im blizzard forum online waren bevor sie entfernt wurden.. 

ist ja mal heftig .. du holst dir nen keylogger im offiziellen wow forum und dann haste den salat .. deinen accountnamen und paswort weiss dann jeder der will....

ich weiss echt nicht mehr ob ich da spiel überhaupt noch spielen soll


----------



## Graustar (21. Januar 2009)

Kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Ich speil seit ca 3 Jahren mit einem Account Namen und dem dazugehörigen Passwort. Das Passwort weiß nur ich und fertig. Ich denke mal wenn es WOW in 10 Jahren noch gibt hat mich auch noch keiner gehackt. Man sollte sich halt überlegen auf welche Links man so ausversehen mal klickt oder wem man seine Daten anvertraut (nämlich niemanden). Die GM´s sollten sich die Arbeit ersparen für Sinnvolle Dinge statt Permanent Dinge wiederher zustellen von gehackten Accounts. Ich sag einfach mal Rotz Frech "Selber Schuld" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (21. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber solche Arroganz strahlt man auch nur aus bis man das erste Mal einloggt und sieht "oho, 0G, alles weg".

Ich wurde auch schon mal gehackt trotzdem keiner meine Accountdaten weiß außer mir, Kombinationspasswort (gut, damals leider noch ohne Sonderzeichen, aber sonst halt Groß/Klein/Zahlen, 10+Zeichen) ich aktuelle Sicherheitssoftware hatte, mindestens einmal die Woche gescannt habe, geachtet habe worauf ich surfe/klicke, Windows aktuell und und und das übliche eben, von dem man denkt und auch gesagt wird, dass es ausreicht. Und eines tages logge ich ein, mein Char is woanders als ich eingeloggt habe,quasi leer und mich schmeißts gleich wieder raus. Herrlich.

Gut seitdem die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nochmal erhöht, jetzt auch den Authenticator, viel aufwändigeres Passwort, dass ich alle 2-3 Wochen wechsel etc. Also müßte ausreichen, trotzdem befürcht ich bei jedem Disconnect "mist, wars das schon wieder?"

100% schützen kannst dich nicht, kann auch sein, dass du 10 Jahre WoW zockst und dann am 1. Tag im 11ten Jahr gehackt wirst.

Man kann nur versuchen sich so gut wie möglich zu schützen, und wenn dann so Besserwisser daherkommen und meinen "bäh, selber schuld, ich bin der King, mir passiert sowas nicht."... sorry, aber da hoff ich fast dass so einer gehackt wird, damit er mal sieht, dass solch eine Arroganz in dem Bereich nicht angemessen ist und wie toll man sich dann fühlt wenn man von solchen Leuten solchen Mist liest immer und immer wieder. Nur weil sie sich in falscher Sicherheit wiegen weil ihnen eben bisher noch nix passiert ist.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2009)

Sicherlich ist niemand zu 100% sicher. Mir fehlt jedoch das Verständnis wenn Leute mehrfach ihren Account verlieren und dann auch noch gegen Blizzard flamen.


----------



## GlomGlom (21. Januar 2009)

Also manchmal frage ich mich, wie einige Leute es überhaupt geschafft haben den Anknopf an Ihrem PC zu finden.

Leute gehen in den Laden, kaufen einen PC. Alles vorinstalliert. Natürlich nur die schönen abgespeckten Versionen von irgendwelchen NoName-Anbietern von denen man zugeschmissen wird.

Und dann geht es ins Internet. Firewall? wasn ditte? Also hier brennt nix.

Virenschutz? Hey hab heute ne Aspirin genommen. Kann gar nix passieren.

Und dann die WoW-Installation: Benutzername? Hans! (So heisse ich ja.)
Passwort: mueller (Das kann ich mir merken)
Email: na hans.mueller@t-online.de

Schon die ersten Probleme! Was macht man? Richtig man meldet sich im Buffed/WoW Forum an. Und Hey genau die gleichen Daten verwenden. Macht ja auch Sinn!!!!

Und los geht es. Problem schildern....Aber huch was ist denn das? Man kann einen neuen PC gewinnen?

Boah....da klick ich mal drauf. Hab ja schon Glück gehabt das mein Char jetzt HansMueller heisst. Da gewinnen ich bestimmt.

*KLICK* Oh Daten eingeben? OK! Huch mein Account wurde gehackt!!!

Und da sind wir wieder. 

PS: Findet den Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (21. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist niemand zu 100% sicher. Mir fehlt jedoch das Verständnis wenn Leute mehrfach ihren Account verlieren und dann auch noch gegen Blizzard flamen.


Genau. Und da Blizzard die Daten ja kennt wäre ich DAFÜR, dass Blizzard wie jede deutsche (internationale?) Versicherung handelt:

Wurde ein Account gehackt, sollten sie prüfen, wie sicher die Logindaten waren. Bei einer zu niedrigen Sicherheit dürfen sie meinetwegen entscheiden, dass der Account zwar wieder entsperrt wird, aber quasi "frei" bleibt, für einen neuen Kunden oder sonst was...

 Eine Versicherung handelt ja auch nach dem Prinzip:

"Wie? In ihr Auto wurde (schon wieder) eingebrochen und Radio, Handtasche und alle CD's/DVD's wurden gestolen?

Das Radiobedienteil war noch montiert? - Die Handtasche lag auf dem Beifahrersitz? Die CD's/DVD's lagen auf dem Rücksitz? -> *Verführung zu einer "Straftat". WIR ZAHLEN NICHTS!*"

Sollte es sich um sehr sichere Daten handeln (PW und Login besteht aus einer Zahlen-/Buchstabenkombination) könnte man auf "account sharing" tippen, vor allem bei "Mehrfachhacks" eines Accounts.


----------



## barbarella (21. Januar 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solche Arroganz strahlt man auch nur aus bis man das erste Mal einloggt und sieht "oho, 0G, alles weg".
> 
> 
> 100% schützen kannst dich nicht, kann auch sein, dass du 10 Jahre WoW zockst und dann am 1. Tag im 11ten Jahr gehackt wirst.
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der seele.... bei solch einer arroganz kommt einem wirklich fast der wunsch daß er/sie der nächste ist der mit leeren taschen dort irgendwo am briefkasten steht... insbesondere wenn man weiss daß man hinter firewalls anständigen und aktuellen virenprogrammen und mit sicheren passwörtern vor dem pc sitzt... 

wenn es sich um einen hans müller wie beschrieben dreht dann kann man evtl. sagen dass so viel leichtsinnigkeit dumm ist ... aber bitte... nicht jeder der gehacked wurde kauft billig pc's und ist ein völliger DAU


----------



## Agrimor (22. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> festplatte ist jetzt neu formattiert.. und den wow account lasse ich erst freischalten wenn ich den authenticator habe... #
> 
> eine andere bzw. damit verknüpfte frage:
> 
> ...




Naja das ist eine Frage der Vorsicht. Ich würde nirgendwo irgendwas blind anklicken, also auch nicht im Blizz-Forum. Sobald Du den Authenticator hast, ist aber auf jeden Fall mal dein Account sicher. Mir würde zwar spontan eine Idee einfallen, wie man den vielleicht umgehen könnte aber um zu beurteilen, ob das geht oder nicht, fehlt mir das Detailwissen über das, was der Authenticator wirklich macht (auch wenn ich selber einen nutze), außerdem glaube ich, dass das nicht passieren wird, solange die meisten Accounts noch ungesichert und damit leichte Beute sind.


----------



## Santa_Chief (22. Januar 2009)

Mein Acc wurde grade gesperrt bis morgen um 5Uhr...

weil jemand meinen Account benutzt hätte, aber das macht eigentlich nur mein Bruder und das ist doch legal wenns auf den gleichen Nachnamen läuft oder?

Hab jetzt nen ajkvsgf14sjvjf15w passwort und grad McAfee läuft auch... was meint ihr ist das wegen meinem Bruder oder wegen jmd anders? Weil PW wurde auch resettet aber das war niemand von uns...
LG =)


----------



## Santa_Chief (22. Januar 2009)

please need beruhigende antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (22. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> please need beruhigende antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Panik schieben !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, ruf doch einfach mal bei Blizz an.


----------



## Santa_Chief (22. Januar 2009)

mhmm aus der schweiz geht das nicht so gut glaub ich .... naja wayne vlt schreibt ja noch jmd <.<


----------



## barbarella (22. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> please need beruhigende antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich glaube da gibt es nicht viel beruhigendes zu sagen ... wenn weder du noch dein bruder (ich gehe mal davon aus du kannst ihm vertrauen und er veräppelt dich nicht).. nicht dein passwort geändert hat... dann muss es ja jemand fremdes sein ... 

wahrscheinlich wurde der account wegen goldspams gesperrt.... so war es bei mir auch.... ich würde mir den authenticator kaufen bevor du dich wieder einloggst... ich hatt so ziemlich das gleiche... keine viren drauf .. hab den rechner mit allen möglichen security programmen geprüft... da wurde nix gefunden....

ich dachte gut so und bin wieder rein ins spiel..... am nächsten tag war wieder jemand mit meinem char on...

edit: sage es keinem GM dass du dir den account mit deinem bruder teilst.... sonst stellen die dir nix wieder her was verloren gegangen ist.... wegen accountsharing....


----------



## Santa_Chief (22. Januar 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> ich glaube da gibt es nicht viel beruhigendes zu sagen ... wenn weder du noch dein bruder (ich gehe mal davon aus du kannst ihm vertrauen und er veräppelt dich nicht).. nicht dein passwort geändert hat... dann muss es ja jemand fremdes sein ...
> 
> wahrscheinlich wurde der account wegen goldspams gesperrt.... so war es bei mir auch.... ich würde mir den authenticator kaufen bevor du dich wieder einloggst... ich hatt so ziemlich das gleiche... keine viren drauf .. hab den rechner mit allen möglichen security programmen geprüft... da wurde nix gefunden....
> 
> ...



hmmm hab grad zwei trojaner gefunden...
aber vlt hat ja blizzard das pw zurückgesetzt weiss ja nicht ob die das machen...

auf jeden fall danke dir meine liebe =] bussii


----------



## KayaDiabolin (22. Januar 2009)

GlomGlom schrieb:


> Boah....da klick ich mal drauf. Hab ja schon Glück gehabt das mein Char jetzt HansMueller heisst. Da gewinnen ich bestimmt.
> 
> *KLICK* Oh Daten eingeben? OK! Huch mein Account wurde gehackt!!!
> 
> ...



Hab  ihn gefunden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Krieg ich jetzt einen Keks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (25. Januar 2009)

@ TE:

Vllt noch hinzufügen, dass man nicht nur den Virenscanner drüber laufen lassen sollte, sondern auch einen "Hijack-This" file erstellen sollte... Er kann dann ja hier gepostet werden und ich werte ihn von mir aus aus. Das gibt sehr oft aufschluss über Programme, die von außen auf den Computer zugreifen!


----------



## sangor aka wick (25. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen

die beschreibung ist gut aber was sagt ihr dazu??!?!


mein account wurde gehackt

(tinks geplündert usw)

dan mein Main mit der kostenlosen Transfer auf ein anderen server geschickt punkt

so blizzard angeschrieben ok dan kamm eine email



> Es tut uns leid Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass wir Ihrem Wunsch Ihren Charakter wieder auf den alten Realm zurück zu schieben, nicht entsprechen können.
> 
> Wie auf unseren Charakter Transfer Seiten zu lesen ist, ist es nicht möglich einen Charakter Transfer rückgängig zu machen.
> 
> Auch spielt es hierbei keine Rolle, ob Sie selber den Transfer durchgeführt haben oder jemand anderes, da Sie für die Sicherheit Ihres Accounts selbst verantwortlich sind.



was kann man da tun?

haben sie das recht? wen man ungewollt ein transfer hate von einen hacker?

mgf  demo


----------



## Agrimor (26. Januar 2009)

sangor schrieb:


> was kann man da tun?
> 
> haben sie das recht? wen man ungewollt ein transfer hate von einen hacker?
> 
> mgf  demo




Hab da keine persönliche Erfahrung aber es kann wohl manchmal helfen, wenn man das nochmal genau schildert und vielleicht auch an einen großzügigeren Sachbearbeiter gerät.


----------



## Æxodus (26. Januar 2009)

Also mein Account war auch mal gesperrt.

Ich verzähle mo: Also ich Spiele seit ungefähr 4 Jahren WoW und lass mei Abo. schon immer per Lastschriftverfahren begleichen.

Doch eines Tages komm ich von der Arbeit nach Hause, setze mich vor meinen Pc., denke an nix Böses, gebe meinen Acc-Namen und Passwort ein und drücke Enter. Doch was sehe ich da, eine Mitteilung von Blizz., dass mein Acc gesperrt wurde. Ich wieder ins Logfenster mit der Hoffnung das ich nur mein Passwort falsch geschrieben habe. Was natürlich nicht möglich war da bei einer Falscheingabe des Passwortes keine Meldung über Account Sperrung erscheint. ALso wieder alles eingegeben und klar selbe bild wieder. Ich nur so zu mir: "Scheisse mein Account wurde gehackt." 

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ging mein Puls schlagartig Richtung 200 zu. Der nächste Gedanke der mir in den Kopf schoss, war mich mit dem Technischen Support von Blizz per Telefon in Verbindung zu setzen. Dies tat ich dann direkt und ich wurde nach ung. 5 Minuten in der Warteschlange mit einem doch sehr netten aber auch ernsten Mitarbeiter von Schneesturm verbunden. Ich erläuterte ihm mein Problem und er bat mich darauf hin ihm meine letzten 4 Zahlen meiner Kontonummer mitzuteilen. Dies tat ich dann natürlich und er bestätigt mir, dass mein Account aus dem Grund gesperrt wurde, da kein Zahlungeingang für die nächste Aboperiode bei Ihnen vorhanden sei.

Hmm ich überlegte kurz und dann passierte es, es fiel mir wie Schuppen von den Augen. Ich habe einfach vergessen meine Kontodaten zu ändern. Plötzlich fing ich an laut zu Denken: "Oh Shit ich hab ja letzten Monat meine Bank gewechselt." Neiiiiinnnnn(Revue an Homer Simpson)genauso hörte es sich an. Der Mitarbeiter von Blizz. fand das wohl sehr lustig denn er lachte unüberhörbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm ab diesen Zeitpunkt schien wohl eine zwischenmenschliche Barriere zwischen ihm und mir gebrochen zu sein denn ab diesem Zeitpunkt hat er ganz anders mit mir gesprochen als am Anfang. Ich wurde ihm wohl durch die oben beschriebene Aktion sympathisch, kein Ahnung. Auf jedenfall wusste er wohl dann bescheid was Sache ist. ^^

Naja wie gesagt ab dann ging alles Problemlos. Er sagte das er mein Account wieder entsperren würde, dass es bis Dato keine Probleme mit meinem Account gegeben hat und ich dann die Möglichkeit häte über die Accounverwaltung meine Kontodaten zu ändern. Auch ins Spiel durfte ich mich dann wieder einlogen. Jedoch hat er auch dazu plädiert, dass sowas nicht nochmal vorkommen sollte denn sonst gäbe es keine Möglichkeit mehr meinen Account wieder herstellen zulassen und das für immer.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Es muss net immer ein Accounthack sein. Erstmal informieren dann sich ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Æxo


----------



## Ðæmoon (28. Januar 2009)

lol aexodus bei mir wars fast genauso, bloß dass blizz mei nacc eingfach wieder entwsperrt hat X)


----------



## 1220borki (1. Februar 2009)

habe jetz erst mein passwort riesenlang gemacht, so issen wenigstens schwerer zu knacken hoffe ich.
empfehle icheuch auch.


----------



## Gocu (1. Februar 2009)

1220borki schrieb:


> habe jetz erst mein passwort riesenlang gemacht, so issen wenigstens schwerer zu knacken hoffe ich.
> empfehle icheuch auch.



Ist es dann wohl auch, es gibt ja auch so Roboter mit denen man Passwörter knacken kann. Die testen alle möglichen Tastenkombinationen aus, aber es dauert bei einem langen Passwort mehrere Jahre. Wenn du also keinem deine Account Daten sagst und keinen Keylogger auf dem PC hast wird wohl nichts passieren


----------



## Flixl (1. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Flixl (1. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (1. Februar 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> knacken is sowieso so ne sache... aber einem keylogger oder passwortstealer isses egal wie lang das ding is, eher drauf achten dass man sich nichts davon einfängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sag ich doch^^


----------



## Santa_Chief (3. Februar 2009)

snief nixx zu tun und mein wow acc wird untersucht und ist deshalb gesperrt *cry*

achja war das zweite mal und hatte so zeugs drauf wie
generic dropper w32run blablubb...

ich kenn mich da halt leider nicht aus aber wie kann des sein wenn ich die entfernt hab und die schon wieder drauf waren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Chief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

Solltest vllt. das System mal neu aufsetzen (formatieren usw...)


----------



## Santa_Chief (3. Februar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Solltest vllt. das System mal neu aufsetzen (formatieren usw...)



meinst..? 
hmm dann muss ich alles neu installieren oder?
und wie geht das formatieren genau?.. musst nicht erklären wenn kein bock hast^^


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (3. Februar 2009)

/push


----------



## Mitzy (3. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> meinst..?
> hmm dann muss ich alles neu installieren oder?
> und wie geht das formatieren genau?.. musst nicht erklären wenn kein bock hast^^



Generell empfehle ich da wirklich platt machen und neu draufziehen.
Ein Freund hat seinen Rechner mal komplett platt gemacht und vorher WoW auf ein externes Laufwerk gezogen. Allerdings war bei WoW nunmal der Keylogger im Ordner, weshalb er den Rechner insgesammt eine Woche lang täglich platt machte, und nicht verstand, was los war.

Und groß erklären kann man das formatieren glaube ich nicht- mir würde zumindest nicht einfallen, wie ich´s erklären kann.


----------



## Santa_Chief (3. Februar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Generell empfehle ich da wirklich platt machen und neu draufziehen.
> Ein Freund hat seinen Rechner mal komplett platt gemacht und vorher WoW auf ein externes Laufwerk gezogen. Allerdings war bei WoW nunmal der Keylogger im Ordner, weshalb er den Rechner insgesammt eine Woche lang täglich platt machte, und nicht verstand, was los war.
> 
> Und groß erklären kann man das formatieren glaube ich nicht- mir würde zumindest nicht einfallen, wie ich´s erklären kann.



hmmm okay muss ich mal googlen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priester4ever (9. Februar 2009)

un was wäre wenn einer nur die chars gelöscht hätte man sich aber in den account noch problemlos einloggen könnte??


----------



## Agrimor (10. Februar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> un was wäre wenn einer nur die chars gelöscht hätte man sich aber in den account noch problemlos einloggen könnte??




Und was genau ist die Frage (dann sind die Chars gelöscht aber man kann sich noch problemlos einloggen) bzw. der Sinn dahinter??


----------



## Meiki (13. Februar 2009)

hm meiner wurde auch eben gehackt......aber was mach ich ejtz die haben auch die emailadresse geandert auf der mein account registriert is  also ix mit passowrd resetten oder sperren


----------



## EyeofSauron (15. Februar 2009)

geht mir auch so @ den über mir

am sonntag kannst generell net viel machen
das webformular ausfüllen, am besten gleich mit möglichst vielen infos ( ausweis, cd key, geheimfragenantwort, und möglichst genau schildern, inklusive fehlermeldungen die du bekommst wenn du einloggst, passwort erneuern willst etc

und dann morgen beim rechnungssupport anrufen und fragen ob das email angekommen is, und dich mit denen unterhalten

lg
EoS


----------



## Runus (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo, mein Acc. wurde nicht wirklich gehackt, glaubich zumindest, also zu meinem Problem.
Ich hab gestern abend ganz normal gezockt, bis 00 uhr dann off, jetzt grad logg ich mich ein, will reppen gehen und seh das ich aufeinma statt 1,1k gold nur noch 11gold habe, aber im inventar und equip ist alles normal, kann mir ein GM sagen an wem das G geschickt wurde und mir das wiedererstatten?
Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spudy (1. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.

War gestern so bis 20:00 online danach ging ich ganz normal off und wollte Heute gegen 12:00 Mittags wieder etwas spielen gehn. So nun war es so:

Acc Name eingegeben, Pw auch alles genau so wie immer. Aber dann der Schock konnte mich nicht einloggen hab es dann nochmal versucht aber wieder nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
Danach hab ich mir gedacht mal in die Acc Verwaltung schauen aber da hiess es auch nur das der Acc oder das Pw ungültig( nicht existiert) oder das pw falsch ist da aber beides richtig war frag ich mich hatt man meinen Acc gehackt und dann gelöscht? Die Leute aus meiner Gilde in der ich bin sagten das ich seit ich gestern off gegangen bin nicht mehr on war nur so nebenbei noch angemerckt. 

War das bei euch auch so als man den Acc gehackt hat oder so ähnlich?

Gruss Spudy


----------



## Eruator (2. März 2009)

Moin...
also ich habe mal auf so einen schieß geklickt und meine acc daten eingegeben...(ich weis das es Dumm war)
auf jedenfall war dann sofort mien Pw weg und so...
aber das Ding ist das mein acc sowieso grade Eingefroren ist, also dürften die betrüger ja eig. nichts gemacht haben...oder???


jetzt hab ich mir n neues pw von blizz schicken lassen (mit der geheimen Frage und so...)

was sagt ihr brauche ich mir noch gedanken um meinen acc machen oder nid???
   danke schonmal für Antworten bye Eruator


----------



## Deathtroll (9. April 2009)

Ich dachte mir würde sowas nie passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( jetzt steh ich da, komm nimmer ins wow rein.. und da ich schon längere zeit ne neue email hab kann ich mich weder an die spezielle antwort noch an das passwort der Email erinnern(

toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( was kann ich tun ? hab schon ne email geschrieben, aber da man da nur felder ausfüllen muss und ich das mit der neuen e-mail ned erklären kann so (weil ich die original email angeben muss(sonst komm ich ned weiter da))
und ich denke die antworten mir auf meine alte email addresse -.-

oh man hat wer n tipp ? pls kleine doofen comments die kann ich mir selber zusammenreimen ..


----------



## Deathtroll (9. April 2009)

kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggomez (9. April 2009)

versuchmal denen zu sagen das sie dir auf eine andere Email die antwort schicken sollen. und beschreib ihnen genau dein Problem. da wird sich sicher ein weg finden lassen. hatte das prob auch mal, weiß leider nicht mehr wie ichs gelöst hab. hat aber auch fast 2 Monate gedauert eh ich es hinbekommen habe.

Mfg Biggo


----------



## ErikR (15. April 2009)

da mein account diese woche auch das erste mal gehackt wurde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es diese autenticatoren überhaupt noch zu kaufen gibt?
bisher hab ich die ja etwas überflüssig empfunden, doch nun als betroffener seh ich die sache etwas anders.


----------



## Mikolomeus (15. April 2009)

ErikR schrieb:


> da mein account diese woche auch das erste mal gehackt wurde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es diese autenticatoren überhaupt noch zu kaufen gibt?
> bisher hab ich die ja etwas überflüssig empfunden, doch nun als betroffener seh ich die sache etwas anders.



sollte es noch geben

musst du im blizzard shop nachgucken


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (17. Mai 2009)

Mein Kollege wurde heut gehackt, hat kein Geld und kein gear mehr, bekommt der sein Zeug zurückerstattet wenn er ein Ticket schreibt ?


----------



## Mungamau (17. Mai 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Mein Kollege wurde heut gehackt, hat kein Geld und kein gear mehr, bekommt der sein Zeug zurückerstattet wenn er ein Ticket schreibt ?



Ja, bekommt er.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (17. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hatter gemerkt, dass seine E-Mail auch hacked is..


----------



## Provieh (17. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich einfach nur Glück habe oder mein Passwort wirklich gut ist, aber ich wurde in meiner gesamtem Laufzeit von WoW und generell auch anderen Spielen noch nicht ein einziges mal gehackt .. 

Wenn sein E-mail Acc auch gehackt wurde, Keylogger?


----------



## Soiy09 (17. Mai 2009)

So wie ich das mache.


Account und Email gehackt ?

einfach alle DATEN von deinem Account über ein "Webformular" http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml an Blizzard schicken und sagen, das sowohl dein Account PW und deine Registrierte Email gehackt wurden.

Die helfen dir sicher weiter soolange du der Erstbesitzer bist und ihnen alle Daten die sie für die Bearbeitung brauchen zusenden kannst.

Lg Soiy09


----------



## Soiy09 (17. Mai 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir würde sowas nie passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml    EMAIL verifikation ist die EMAIL an die sie das senden sollen.

pass hinschicken und sagen das du die geheime antwort nicht weißt.

aber du hast ja alle daten ausser dieser geheimen frage "wenn du der wahre besitzer des accounts bist"


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (18. Mai 2009)

Soiy09 schrieb:


> So wie ich das mache.
> 
> 
> Account und Email gehackt ?
> ...



Also, da die Email gehackt wurde, hat er auh seinen SVZ und Skypeaccount verloren. Zudem waren teile seienr Musik geläscht. Computer hat er schon formatiert aber er weiß halt nich wasser tun soll. Aber danke für den Tipp, werds weiterleiten.


----------



## nascalos (29. Mai 2009)

Wurde heut leider gottes auch gehackt. 

Mal zum anfang: Ich wurde vor 2 stunden aus dem game geworfen. naja dachte mir nichts bekam aber kurz darauf eine Email mein acc wurde zu einem Battlenet acc hizugefügt. :/  
Nun habe ich keinen zugriff mehr überall wo ich mich bei Blizz einloggen will kommt: loggen sie sich mit ihrem battlenet acc ein. 

In der Email stand folgendes: 



Hallo Benjamin, 

Diese E-Mail-Benachrichtigung bezieht sich auf die Umwandlung eines World of Warcraft-Accounts in einen Battle.net-Account. Wenn Sie diese Umwandlung nicht in Auftrag gegeben haben, so klicken Sie bitte hier, um den Blizzard-Support zu kontaktieren. Sie haben erfolgreich den folgenden World of Warcraft-Account:

accountname

in den folgenden Battle.net-Account integriert:

b***@web.de

Benutzen Sie bitte zukünftig Ihren Battle.net-Accountnamen sowie das dazugehörige Passwort, um sich in Ihren World of Warcraft-Account einzuloggen. Zusätzlich benötigen Sie zukünftig den Battle.net-Accountnamen sowie das dazugehörige Passwort, um sich in anderen Onlinediensten von Blizzard, wie zum Beispiel die World of Warcraft-Accountverwaltung, das Arsenal oder den Blizzard Shop, einzuloggen.

Ihre World of Warcraft-Abrechnungsinformationen wurden von dieser Umwandlung nicht beeinflusst. Sie können diese weiterhin über die Accountverwaltung von World of Warcraft abrufen. 

Eine vergleichbare Nachricht über das erfolgreiche Hinzufügen wurde ebenfalls an die in Ihrem World of Warcraft-Account registrierte E-Mail-Adresse verschickt.

Mehr Informationen erhalten Sie, indem Sie hier klicken, dort finden Sie Antworten zu häufig gestellten Fragen sowie Kontaktinformationen zu unserem Account- und Rechnungssupport-Team. 






Nein ich bin nicht benjamin!!!


Ich füllte sofort das formular von Blizz aus. da ich meine geheime antwort nicht mehr weiß hab ich serial + Perso (vorder rückseite) kopie hingeschickt. denkt ihr das langt? 

wie soll ich weiter vorgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. Mai 2009)

Mein Kollege hats ohne Person schicken hinbekommen, und seine E-Mail war komplett gehackt, ich denke mit Perso sollte es noch besser gehen.


----------



## The-Real (1. Juni 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir würde sowas nie passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du im Webformular genau angibst, dass du an deine alte Mailadresse nicht mehr rankommst und gleichzeitig ne neue angibtst und am besten nochmal explizit sagst das die Antwort auf diese Adresse erfolgen soll müsste das passen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das die anderen Angaben stimmen. Adresse, Cd Key und da dir die Geheimfrage fehlt schickste am besten den Perso mit!


----------



## The-Real (1. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Wurde heut leider gottes auch gehackt.
> 
> Mal zum anfang: Ich wurde vor 2 stunden aus dem game geworfen. naja dachte mir nichts bekam aber kurz darauf eine Email mein acc wurde zu einem Battlenet acc hizugefügt. :/
> Nun habe ich keinen zugriff mehr überall wo ich mich bei Blizz einloggen will kommt: loggen sie sich mit ihrem battlenet acc ein.
> ...



Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Meine Mail war interessanterweise auf Englisch, aber im Prinzip das selbe.
Fakt ist, hab bei der Blizzardhotline angerufen. Die ham mir gesagt das sowas absolutes Neuland ist und die nichtmal ansatzweise sagen können wie lang die brauchen um die Wowaccs aus dem falschen Battle.net Account raus zu trennen. 
Hab direkt zur sicherheit auch das Blizzardwebformular hinterher rausgehaun, aber es heißt leider abwarten...

Woran man sehn kann, dass dieses Unterfangen lange dauern wird ist bei mir z.B. die Tatsache, dass ich den Vorfall Freitag gemeldet hab und mein Account, laut Gilde, immernoch 24/7 online ist.
Weiß nich obs bei dir auch so ist, aber könnte ja sein.


----------



## nascalos (2. Juni 2009)

The-Real schrieb:


> Mir ist das gleiche passiert. Meine Mail war interessanterweise auf Englisch, aber im Prinzip das selbe.
> Fakt ist, hab bei der Blizzardhotline angerufen. Die ham mir gesagt das sowas absolutes Neuland ist und die nichtmal ansatzweise sagen können wie lang die brauchen um die Wowaccs aus dem falschen Battle.net Account raus zu trennen.
> Hab direkt zur sicherheit auch das Blizzardwebformular hinterher rausgehaun, aber es heißt leider abwarten...
> 
> ...





Also es Lief bei mir so ab: 

Ca 0 uhr gehackt. 
ca 0.10  son teil an blizz geschrieben. (mit persokopie)  Ich würde jeden empfehlen gleich perso kopie mitzuschicken.
11 uhr früh angerufen gott musste ich da oft anrufen bis ich in die warte schleife kam. (nicht die 0900er nummer sondern die 0800er) 
mit denen geredet sie wollten von mir nur noch wissen:
Ersten 4 zahlen meines Serials (original und nicht bc oder lich) Mein wohnort.

19.10  schon nach ende der arbeitszeiten von denen ^^ und als ich die hoffnung aufgab bekam ich anruf und ich sollte aber gleich meinen account meinen eigenem battlenet hinzufügen...

19.20 in etwa eingeloggt und gezogt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also alles so etwa 20 stunden ^^


Bei mir wars DE_Sandra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr freundlich! ^^


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juni 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hats ohne Person schicken hinbekommen, und seine E-Mail war komplett gehackt, ich denke mit Perso sollte es noch besser gehen.




Wenn er seine Geheimfrage weis geht das glaube ich noch.


----------



## The-Real (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich würd jedem empfehlen: Schickt bloss ne Kopie vom Perso mit. Hab ja bei der Supporthotline zuerst angerufen und 2 Tage später ne Mail auf englisch bekommen wo irgendwo in nem nebensatz erwähnt war: (sinngemäß) Ach, ja wir können dir das nur wieder herstellen, wenn du uns deinen Perso schickst.

Ist natürlich ne Info die man gerne ausdrücklich und vieleicht sogar in Deutsch bekommt. Jetzt hats geklappt und ich kann wieder spielen. Jetzt frag ich mich nur noch wie lang es wohl dauernd wird bis die mir mein Eqi + Items und son kramm für 3 chars wieder herstellen...


----------



## Hexfrosch (4. Juni 2009)

The-Real schrieb:


> Also ich würd jedem empfehlen: Schickt bloss ne Kopie vom Perso mit. Hab ja bei der Supporthotline zuerst angerufen und 2 Tage später ne Mail auf englisch bekommen wo irgendwo in nem nebensatz erwähnt war: (sinngemäß) Ach, ja wir können dir das nur wieder herstellen, wenn du uns deinen Perso schickst.
> 
> Ist natürlich ne Info die man gerne ausdrücklich und vieleicht sogar in Deutsch bekommt. Jetzt hats geklappt und ich kann wieder spielen. Jetzt frag ich mich nur noch wie lang es wohl dauernd wird bis die mir mein Eqi + Items und son kramm für 3 chars wieder herstellen...



Ui bin ich also nicht der einzige dem das so passiert ist das sein ACC in einen Battlenet umgewandelt wurde.
Also mir ist das gleiche passiert.Wollte nachmittags zocken und beim anmelden genau dasselbe.Battle.net ACC.Die kostenfreie Hotline angerufen, hat bissl was gedauert, dem Mitarbeiter alles genau erklärt und nach zwei Stunden war mein Passwort resettet und ich konnte mich wieder einloggen.Ingame dann festgestellt das die die komplette GB ausgeräumt haben.Als ich noch keinen Zugriff auf meinen ACC hatte war ich im Raid-TS und die haben Gildenmates dazugeholt.Da konnte ich wenigstens Informationen live erhalten was meine Chars grad so treiben.GM angeschrieben wegen Wiederherstellung der GB und gestern Mittag hatte ich die gesamte GB im Postfach.Das blöde war nur das die es geschafft haben sich morgens nochmals auf meinen ACC einzuloggen und da haben sie dann Items gelöscht.Das auch sofort gemeldet und der GM hat mich dann ausm Spiel genommen wegen Überprüfung.Also Formular ausgefüllt und da ich die geheime Antwort noch weiss keinen Perso mitgeschickt.Jetzt heisst es einfach nur abwarten wie lange es dauert das ich wieder freigestellt bin.
Aber entgegen sonstigen Flames gegen den Support von Blizzard kann ich persönlich nur sagen das die sauschnell reagiert haben.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Wurde heut leider gottes auch gehackt.
> 
> Mal zum anfang: Ich wurde vor 2 stunden aus dem game geworfen. naja dachte mir nichts bekam aber kurz darauf eine Email mein acc wurde zu einem Battlenet acc hizugefügt. :/
> Nun habe ich keinen zugriff mehr überall wo ich mich bei Blizz einloggen will kommt: loggen sie sich mit ihrem battlenet acc ein.
> ...



oO bei mir heute gleiches, obwohl ich die letzten monate NIE auf einer anderen seite als youtube, buffed, mmo-champion oder wow-europe war... also WIE wurde ich gehackt? :/


----------



## Loretos (9. Juni 2009)

Hi ,

ja heute hat es mich auch erwischt -.-
 gegen 3 Uhr Nachts wurde mein Acc. in nen Battelnet Acc. umgewandelt.
Die Bestätigungsmail hab ich bekommen.
Neue Mailadresse ist r***@yahoo.cn ........ China!!!
Gemerk hat es meine Frau als unsere Gildenbank heute morgen leer war.
Konnte mich noch bei WOW einlogen und nen Ticket aufmachen.
Bei Blizz konnte ich mich aber bei der Accountverwaltung nicht mehr einloggen wegen Battel.net Acc.
Hab den Char dann eingelogt gelassen und um 11 angerufen.
Acc ist jetzt gespert und ich soll noch den Game Code und ne Perso Kopie per Formular einsenden.
Mal sehen wie es dann läuft?
Scheinbar ist dieses umwandeln in nen Battelnet Acc. ja jetzt sehr verbreitet.
Na heute Abend erst mal Format C: und dann mal weiter sehen.

mit poranoischen Grüßen ........... ;-)


----------



## Spreißel1 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo.hab da ein problem

Hab eine paladin Lvl 35.Hatte grade einen disconect.

wollte mich wieder einloggen dann ist aber eine fehler meldung gekommen

da stand dann "Ein Charakter mit diesem Namen ist bereits Vorhanden"

Kann mir da einer sagen was das ist?


----------



## Ymenia (10. Juni 2009)

Warte kurz und versuch es noch mal. Der Server hat noch nicht registriert, dass du einen disconnect hattest.


----------



## Thewizard76 (10. Juni 2009)

Ja dein Char steht in WOW noch rum.
Das passiert manchmal einfach 5-10 min warten dann ist auch dein char aus wow verschwunden und dann geht das wieder


----------



## Spreißel1 (10. Juni 2009)

Danke ich komm wieder rein^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (10. Juni 2009)

@ Loretos

so ging mir das bei Guildwars auch 

alles eingesendet ect und dann hatte ich alles wieder 

aber mit china und battel.net acount das das einfach so umgewandelt wurde schockt natülich die Community

Wenn diese China fratzen (sry) so einfach unsere Accounts in Battel.net accounts umwandeln können und dann zugriff haben, prost mahlzeit, wie sollen wir uns da schützen?


----------



## Heilbäumchen (10. Juni 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> @ Loretos
> 
> Wenn diese China fratzen (sry) so einfach unsere Accounts in Battel.net accounts umwandeln können und dann zugriff haben, prost mahlzeit, wie sollen wir uns da schützen?



Ganz einfache Antwort schnellstmöglich selbst einen Battlenet Account einrichten, WOW verknüpfen gut ist. 

Ich hab das vor einiger Zeit auch gemacht und war schockiert, wie einfach das ging und zwar für jeden der das Passwort des WOW Accounts kennt, wesentlich einfacher als die Emailadresse im Originalaccount zu ändern. 

Der Battlenet account ist an sich nicht unsicherer als die WOW Accounts, einziger Nachteil, wenn ein Spiel gehackt wurde, sind alle weg, aber auf der anderen Seite, mit welchem anderen Spiel von Blizzard kann man real Geld verdienen? Deshalb sind die Battlenet Accounts der gleichen Gefahr ausgesetzt wie die WOW Accounts vorher auch, warum also nicht gleich wecheseln, man erpart sich dann eben auch die Sache mit dem Verknüpfen des eigenen Accounts mit dem eines Chinafarmers. Die derzeitige Weigerung der Community dies zu tun, erschließt sich mir daher ganz einfach nicht, denn was ändert sich dann für den einzelnen Spieler? Richtig nichts.


----------



## Lord Arresh (10. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Antwort schnellstmöglich selbst einen Battlenet Account einrichten, WOW verknüpfen gut ist.




Das ist warscheinlich as Problem usw

zudem hab ich mir das mal im schnellen durchgelesen ect usw blabla und ind das komisch

naja ich wart nchn bisschen und höre mir das alles noch an


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Juni 2009)

deswegen habe ich meinen battle.net account mit dem authenticator gesichert =) da kommt keiner rein - das selbe gillt für WoW ^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (10. Juni 2009)

den Authenticator wollte ich mir auch holen und mit wow verinden doch besitze keine Kreditkarte mit 21 ^^

UNd mein Alter will seine net rausrücken und selber will ich mir noch keine machen


----------



## Cooko (11. Juni 2009)

ich hab ein problem ;_; undzwar bei dem formular für das melden von meinem gehackten acc (pw anders....)
was muss ich bei der geheimfrage und bei dem original cd-key eingeben?


----------



## Testare (14. Juni 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem ;_; undzwar bei dem formular für das melden von meinem gehackten acc (pw anders....)
> was muss ich bei der geheimfrage und bei dem original cd-key eingeben?




Die Geheimfrage die Du angelegt hast beim erstellen des Accounts und den Original-CD-Key Deines WoW - Vorzugsweise vom Classic-WoW


----------



## nascalos (17. Juni 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> den Authenticator wollte ich mir auch holen und mit wow verinden doch besitze keine Kreditkarte mit 21 ^^
> 
> UNd mein Alter will seine net rausrücken und selber will ich mir noch keine machen




Naja du kannst dir auch n Iphone holen :> ^^ mit dem gehts...

Aber blizz will ja in naher zukunft es für mehrere Handys verfügbar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genialicus (19. Juni 2009)

hi,

mich hat es heut morgen auch erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab gleich das webformular aufgefüllt und mit Personalausweißkopie abgeschickt. kurz danach kam dieser Brief :

Hello Gysi,

This e-mail notification is in regards to a World of Warcraft account that has just been merged into a Battle.net account. If you were not the person who performed this account merge, please click here to contact Blizzard Support.

You have successfully merged the following World of Warcraft account:

Accountname

into the following Battle.net account:

w***@gmail.com

>From now on, you must use your Battle.net account name and its password to play World of Warcraft. In addition, use your Battle.net account username and its password to log in to other Blizzard online services such as World of Warcraft Account Management, the World of Warcraft Armory, and the Blizzard Store.

Your World of Warcraft billing information has not been affected by this merge and is still accessed through World of Warcraft Account Management.

You should expect to receive a similar notification of this account merge which has also been sent to your Battle.net account e-mail address.

For more information, click here for answers to Frequently Asked Questions or to contact the Blizzard Billing & Account Services team.

Sincerely,
The Battle.net Account Team
Online Privacy Policy



zum Glück, hab ich diesen beitrag im forum entdeckt und gelesen das nicht nur mir so mit dem battle.net account ergangen ist.
ich hab nachdem ich beim suport die E-mail gesendet hab bei der 0800 nummer angerufen und bin mit einer guten beratung auf dem stand das ich mein account in den nächsten tagen wieder bekomm.
Am besten macht ihr euch gleich ein Battle.net account, dann kann euch das nicht auch noch passieren.

gruß Geni


----------



## Magexe (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Mein acc wurde die Woche gehackt und naja ersma 18 stunden auf nen GM ticket gewartet, dann hat mich der Support angerufen und ich hab den Acc wieder bekommen...
Der supporter meinte das ich noch ein bisschen warten soll und ich dann mein PW zugeschickt bekomm...
Nun jetzt habe ich schon seit 3 tagen die Meldung das mein Account Vorrüber gehende gesperrt sei, aber nicht wie lang...
Hier die Meldung:

Dieser Account wurde vorübergehend gesperrt und kann derzeit nicht für den Zugang zu World of Warcraft verwendet werden.

An die in diesem Account registrierte E-Mail-Adresse wurde eine E-Mail mit dem Grund der Sperrung oder Untersuchung geschickt. Falls Sie diese Entscheidung anfechten möchten oder die Nachricht nicht erhalten haben, kontaktieren Sie bitte unser Team der Accountadministration über unser Webformular.

Naja, Support geht ja am Wochenende leider nicht und am fraitag hing ich 2 stunden ind er Warteschleife (obwohl es 30-60mins hies). Ingame auch kein Support oder auskunft darüber

Ich habe KEINE E-Mail erhalten und nein sie is auch ned im Spam oder sonst wo ^^
Was mir auch aufgefallen is, dass ich noch ein Monats abo holen kann oder ne Gamecard einfügen kann...wollte wissen ob ich jetzt ne Gamecard holen kann, diese einfügen kann und es dann geht (hab davons chonma gehört)

Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen, da mein Blizz-Foren acc immernoch banned is...

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich will xD
Greetz

Magexe


(mir wurde nicht gesagt das ich den bald wieder hab sondernd as ich den glei wieder hab)


----------



## Dabow (22. Juni 2009)

Super tolle Erklärung, schön ausführlich ... so muss es sein. Deinen Sticky hast verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (23. Juni 2009)

Vorsicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ein Bekannter sein Battle.net Account wurde gehackt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, aber so sicher is das anscheinend doch nich -.-


----------



## Testare (25. Juni 2009)

S.A. schrieb:


> Vorsicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ein Bekannter sein Battle.net Account wurde gehackt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, aber so sicher is das anscheinend doch nich -.-



Natürlich ist es NICHT sicher wenn man sich nen Trojaner oder Keylogger einhandelt, oder, was wesentlich häufiger passiert, als Mailadresse im Battlenetaccount die angibt, mit der man auch im Gildenforum angemeldet ist - und eventuell sogar noch fürs Gildenforum, die Mailadresse an sich und den B-Net-Acc die gleichen Passwörter nutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den meisten Fällen ist es schlicht der User, der Schuld ist bzw auf Deutsch zu doof ist und seine Daten entweder unzureichend absichert oder auf Phishingmails reinfällt.

Btw, was VIELE falsch machen: Wenn man schon geistig so arm ist und Gold kauft, dann doch bitte niemals mit der 10 Euro gespart - Aktion, bei der man Accname und Passwort rausgibt - anfangs pasiert da nichts, das Gold kommt an - aber die meisten ändern nichtmal das Passwort danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesiahs (26. Juni 2009)

Mich hat es heute leider auch erwischt. Als ich mich einloggen wollte,stand da etwas,dass mein Acc in einen Battle.net Acc umgewandelt wurde.
Natürlich sofort im Buffed-Forum rumgeschaut und diesen hilfreichen Thread endeckt!(danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hab aber noch eine kleine Frage: inwiefern wird die Ausrüstung der jeweiligen Chars wiederhergesellt? Bzw. werden überhaupt alle Chars wiederhergestellt oder nur der Hauptchar?

Schonmal danke für hilfreiche antworten!


----------



## abe15 (26. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Btw, was VIELE falsch machen: Wenn man schon geistig so arm ist und Gold kauft, dann doch bitte niemals mit der 10 Euro gespart - Aktion, bei der man Accname und Passwort rausgibt - anfangs pasiert da nichts, das Gold kommt an - aber die meisten ändern nichtmal das Passwort danach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL endgeil, ich kann grade net mehr XD
"Wenn sie jetzt kaufen, können sie 10 Euro sparen. Einfach die unten liegenden Felder ausfüllen, ihre Angaben werden nicht für Werbezwecke genutzt werden. Accountname:*** Accountpasswort: ****
OmFg


----------



## Anonymus299 (27. Juni 2009)

Mich hats gestern auch erwischt

Hab erstmal n paar Stunden auf nen GM gewartet....hab mich ersma Schlafen gelegt.

Heute wurde ich dann n paar Blizz Mails erhalten.

Ihr Account wurde zwecks zur Untersuchungszwecken gesperrt.
Ihr Account wurde wieder freigeschaltet. Passwort in einer separaten Mail.

Jetzt habe ich auch ingame Post bekommen...

ABER: Meine Ausrüstung ist weg und auch der größte Teil meines Inventars der Bank und natürlich auch das gold....

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen ob ich das zeug oder nen Ersatz zurück bekomme....?

Nackt und ohne Gold questet es sich schwer...


----------



## Testare (29. Juni 2009)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Mich hats gestern auch erwischt
> 
> Hab erstmal n paar Stunden auf nen GM gewartet....hab mich ersma Schlafen gelegt.
> 
> ...



Inventar, Ausrüstung + Bank und Gold stellen sie wiederher - leider jedoch nicht jeder GM. Offenbar macht das ganze einiges an Arbeit, daher immer mit Zeit usw aufschreiben welchen GM Du hattest und immer wieder nerven wegen noch fehlenden Sachen - wenn Dich ein GM abspeisen will mit "geht nicht" notieren und Beschwerdemail raushauen.


----------



## HolyyPala (30. Juni 2009)

Nur einmal eine frage wie ich es von einem aus meiner alten Gilde weis: Er hat seine Email vergessen, sein PW und die Geheimfrage auch noch und sich unter einem falschem namen angemeldet. bitte nicht fragen wie das geht^^, aber was soll er jetzt machen?


----------



## Shadria (30. Juni 2009)

HolyyPala schrieb:


> .....Er hat seine Email vergessen, sein PW und die Geheimfrage auch noch und sich unter einem falschem namen angemeldet. ...... aber was soll er jetzt machen?



Meine ernstgemeinte (!) Antwort:
1. einen Arzt aufsuchen (Alzheimer?).... ansonsten müsste ich der betreffenden Person unterstellen das der Acc ihm geschenkt wurde, er ihn gekauft hat oder so...  *hust*...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. WoW (bzw. Key)  neu kaufen und neuen Account mit seinen eigenen pers. Daten neu erstellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (1. Juli 2009)

Huhu.

Mein Account wurde vor ca 2 Wochen gehackt .. Ich hab Bereits bei Blizzard angerufen, Und das Formular + Geburdsurkunde abgeschikt.

Punkt A: Ist es Egal, ob ich Perso/Geburdsurkunde schike?

Punkt B: Wie lange Dauert es, bis ich eine Mail von Blizzard erhalte? (Hab das Formular vor 2 Tagen abgeschikt)

Punkt C: Was wird in der Mail stehen, Neues Passwort, ..(etc..).. ?

mfg


----------



## Miarum (2. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Mein Account wurde vor ca 2 Wochen gehackt .. Ich hab Bereits bei Blizzard angerufen, Und das Formular + Geburdsurkunde abgeschikt.
> 
> ...




Also bei mir gings alles realitv schnell. Freischaltung+Wiederherstellung meiner Sachen hats nur 2 Tage gebraucht (Freischaltung war sogar nach ner Stunde wieder)
Bei mir stand dann auch nur ein neues PW drinne, damit man wieder in die Accountverwaltung kommt um es selber zu ändern.


----------



## Turismo (2. Juli 2009)

wat is ein sticky


----------



## abe15 (2. Juli 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> wat is ein sticky



Ein Thread, der von einem Mod so dafür bestimmt wird, für immer ganz oben über den Themen des Forums zu stehen. So sieht jeder User der das Forum betritt den Beitrag auf anhieb.


----------



## Turismo (2. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ein Thread, der von einem Mod so dafür bestimmt wird, für immer ganz oben über den Themen des Forums zu stehen. So sieht jeder User der das Forum betritt den Beitrag auf anhieb.



Ah ok ! Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Anonymus299 (3. Juli 2009)

Musste zwar 2Tage warten aber es wurde alles wiederhergestellt und nebenbei auch noch 300g mehr und ne reihe items die ich vorher noch nie in die Fnger bekommen hab^^


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (5. Juli 2009)

mh - Wird mir das Neue Passwort an die Email geschikt, die ich im Webformular angegebene hab? ich warte jetzt nähmlich schon 2 Wochen, und ich hab langam echt die Schanutze voll !


----------



## Liquidlake (8. Juli 2009)

hey ho, ich kann nur leuten dennen ihr char sehr wichtig ist oder gildenleitungen hier mit nochmal nahelegen holt euch diesen blizz key authenticator..
hab mir den vor paar tagen bestellt und fühl mich jetzt schon um einiges sicher, mit dem ding kann man wahrscheinlich auch nen passwort wie "123" haben und ist um einiges sicherer als vorher mit einem "sicheren" passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wurde zwar noch nie gehackt aber lieber vorher solche maßnahmen als danach !

kostet nur 6 &#8364; das teil, infos findet man unter acc verwaltung irgendwo unten..


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (9. Juli 2009)

Achja, Blizzard bietet den Authentificator an und bekommt es nicht mal auf die Reihe case sensitive Passwörter zu erlauben. Tolle Geschäftspolitik.


----------



## Cloudanus (13. Juli 2009)

Servus

Mich hats auch erwischt..
Was muss ich den im Webformular bei E-Mail Verifikation eintragen?


Danke


----------



## Murkx (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Eindruck das die Hacks sich irgendwie häufen.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann habe ich auch nicht die "üblichen Dummheiten" gemacht und weiss noch nicht wie sie es gemacht haben (bin auch ein opfer). In meiner Gilde gibt es mittlerweile auch einige denen
es passiert ist. 

schade nur dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt das sofort und an eine explizite Adresse zu melden. so verging sehr viel zeit...

Ansonsten hab ich bisher nach dem Schreiben eines Ticktets (jo ich hatte noch 3 1er ^^) und einer Mail an die Acc-Verwaltung nur ein neues Passwort für den Account uerhalten nd eine mail das der Acc vorübergehend gesperrt ist.

Das ist halt bissel unbefriedigend da man nun nicht weiss - wirds noch was - und wenn ja wann ? 

Ohne Equip und/oder meine Kohle (und das war ne menge) muss man da wohl zum äußersten greifen und aufhören - nochmal alles durchmachen wär bissel fett - vielleicht war dies auch ein Zeichen?! ^^


----------



## Luk0as (16. Juli 2009)

Ja hab da auch mal ne frage weil mein account wurde zu nem battelnet account gemacht und gehackt war zwar seit 3monaten nicht aktiv will ihn aber trozdem zurück hab das formual auch schon asuggefüllt weil ich kann ja die funktion passwort vergessen net amchen weil bei dem battel net account irgendwie so *** sternche sind und daraufhin wird angegeben das der benutzername falsch ist.


----------



## Millencolin (17. Juli 2009)

was tun, wenn der hacker alle chars gelöscht hat ?

lvl 1 char erstellen -> gm anschreiben -> alles wieder da

ich frag mich auch warum die leute erst alle foren zuflamen bevor sie sich einfach mal selbst was überlegen


----------



## Luk0as (17. Juli 2009)

Na ja mein char ist 2 ragig will eigentlich nur denn Acc zurück das ich mir die 3 spiele net nomal kaufn muss.


----------



## Rabaz (17. Juli 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Achja, Blizzard bietet den Authentificator an und bekommt es nicht mal auf die Reihe case sensitive Passwörter zu erlauben. Tolle Geschäftspolitik.



Ob dir ein keylogger oder sonstwas ein case-sensitives passwort klaut oder ein normales ist doch völlig egal.........oder glaubst du etwa accounts werden durch ausprobieren gehackt ?


----------



## GFourS (19. Juli 2009)

Tja, so schnell kanns gehen!!

Vorgestern mail im Posteingang: Ihr WoW-Account wurde zu einem Battle.net-Account....dachte zuerst Scherz.

Game-Login versucht: Dieser Account wurde zu einem Battle.net-Account gewandelt. bitte loggen sie sich mit ihrem Battle.net Benutzernamen und Passwort ein......da war mir nicht mehr zu lachen.
Auch kein zugang zu meiner Accountverwaltung mehr möglich.....Webformular an blizzard support ausgefüllt

Gestern rüh von arbeit nach hause, nachmittag aufgestanden, erzählt mir mein Bruder mein Main hätte gerade die Gildenbank geplündert.....Ticket von Bruder an GM

Gestern nacht, Account komprimiert, Ihr account wurde gesperrt bis Besitz geklärt....

jetzt heißt es wohl warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal ein fettes dankeschön an die leute vom wowaccountrecovery und wowgmteam! hab meinen account nach nur 2 Tagen wieder bekommen. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch meine sachen zurück holen die weg sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (19. Juli 2009)

GFourS schrieb:


> Tja, so schnell kanns gehen!!
> 
> Vorgestern mail im Posteingang: Ihr WoW-Account wurde zu einem Battle.net-Account....dachte zuerst Scherz.
> 
> ...



Jep...


(vorerst letzter Post von mir... bin jetzt ein Jahr weg =) )


----------



## SulTaNkx (19. Juli 2009)

Rakelm schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas nich mehr sehen..."Acc gehackt was soll ich machn ?"
> auch wenn es ne Hilfe ist....
> 
> Ich frage mich wie es dazu kommen kann ?
> ...



lol antivir free von avira erkennt die einfachsten viren nicht....... du solltest dich mal informieren das ist einer der schlechtesten freeware virenscanner überhaupt^^ und ich sage mal wenn du dir nen keylogger ziehst weil du zb in nem forum auf nen fake link reingefallen bisst da bringt dir ein passwort mit 45zeichen nix^^


----------



## zentumio (22. Juli 2009)

wenn mir sowas passieren würde hätte ich ein grund mit dem Game aufzuhören :-)


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> lol antivir free von avira erkennt die einfachsten viren nicht....... du solltest dich mal informieren das ist einer der schlechtesten freeware virenscanner überhaupt^^ und ich sage mal wenn du dir nen keylogger ziehst weil du zb in nem forum auf nen fake link reingefallen bisst da bringt dir ein passwort mit 45zeichen nix^^


Als Vollprofi solltest du aber schon wissen, dass man sich soetwas wie einen Keylogger nur einfangen kann wenn man a) mit dem Internetexplorer unterwegs ist oder b) so dämlich ist eine ausführbare Datei zu öffnen (dazu zähle ich auch automatisierte Abläufe über ActiveX, VBScript oder Java). Außerdem können selbst die professionellsten Virenscanner Viren nur erkennen wenn die schädliche Software bereits bekannt ist! Solltest du dich also hinter irgendeiner Antiviren-Software sicher fühlen muss ich dich enttäuschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (23. Juli 2009)

tjupp und heute hat es mich auch erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleiche masche... battle.net account ich weis weder email noch passwort... naja webformular is nu ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, kann nur hoffen dasses schneller als 8wochen geht

edit: noa super -.- laut armory war heute mit meinem char jemand online... mir wurde wieder mein altes t7.5 angezogen... was das von dieser miesen hackersau soll weis ich nich >.< im ernst solche leute gehören von nem pferd totge***** 2ter char komplett ausgeräumt... wobei er scheinbar noch so höflich war ihm ein modisches schwarzes hemd zu geben


----------



## Miach (25. Juli 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> tjupp und heute hat es mich auch erwischt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, da habe ich immer so viel von mir gehalten... und nun ist es mir auch passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich meine Daten nie weitergebe und meiner Meinung nach auch bei klicks, links etc. obacht gebe, werde ich die Zeit des wartens wohl damit verbringen 1.) Mein System aufzuräumen und 2.) überlegen wo/wie das passieren konnte...

Und das wo ich das erst mal seit 1/2 Jahr mal am WE zeit gehabt hätte, sehr ärgerlich das ganze... 


Weißt Du wo du dir das eingefangen hast, oder gibt es da was "offizielles" oder muss ich doch alle meine (Online)-Schritte der letzten Woche rekonstruieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
Ich hatte mir so ca. letzte Woche MobMap neu gezogen da ich mit Twinken angefangen hatte und nicht alles neu-lesen wollte... könnte das evt. der Grund sein?

Und wie könnte ich feststellen das ich was auf meinem Rechner habe, nicht das es nach ein paar Tagen wieder passiert? Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## KInstinct (25. Juli 2009)

Mal eine kurze Frage bei den gehackten Accounts: Habt ihr den Authentificator von Blizz?


----------



## Miach (25. Juli 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage bei den gehackten Accounts: Habt ihr den Authentificator von Blizz?



Ähm, Authentificator? Da mir das jetzt nichts sagt, gehe ich mal davon aus das ich den nicht habe...


Anmerkung noch von mir, ich nutze zum Surfen zu Hause Firefox - den IE nutze ich nur für eine einzige Seite (eine ASP Software für meine Firma).


----------



## xaramon (25. Juli 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Hallo Community Freunde,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt nicht ganz, meiner wurden per telefon sofort wiederhergestellt.
es kommt immer drauf an wie du mit dem kundendienst umgehst und es kommt auch drauf an wer dir gegen über am telfon ist.
also am telefon ist es auch möglich.


----------



## KInstinct (25. Juli 2009)

Miach schrieb:


> Ähm, Authentificator? Da mir das jetzt nichts sagt, gehe ich mal davon aus das ich den nicht habe...
> 
> 
> Anmerkung noch von mir, ich nutze zum Surfen zu Hause Firefox - den IE nutze ich nur für eine einzige Seite (eine ASP Software für meine Firma).



Blizzard-Shop

Wenn der mal nicht ausverkauft ist, würde ich mir den bestellen. Ich habe einen und sicherer geht es fast nicht. Gibt es neuerdingt auch für fast alle Handys.


----------



## Miach (25. Juli 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Blizzard-Shop
> 
> Wenn der mal nicht ausverkauft ist, würde ich mir den bestellen. Ich habe einen und sicherer geht es fast nicht. Gibt es neuerdingt auch für fast alle Handys.



Ah! Schönen Dank, leider zur Zeit ausverkauft... mal gucken ob man so was noch bekommt...

Naja, zumindest kann ich seit heute sagen ich habe bei WoW alles gesehen ;-)



@xaramon: Nur am Samstag arbeitet da keiner, oder gibt es eine WE-Help-Hotline, da habe ich nichts gefunden...
Würde mich nicht erschießen deswegen, aber auch nicht beklagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (27. Juli 2009)

soo also mein account wurde zum glück schnell wiederhergestellt.. fehlen tun zum glück nur gold und mein ddler zeug sonst ham meine chars die aktion unbeschädigt überstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (27. Juli 2009)

Endlich mal jemand, der nicht nur über die 5000 verschiedenen Freds über das Thema, die es schon gibt, meckert, sondern auch mal was dagegen tut!
Im Gesammten, find ich den Guide sehr übersichtlich und jeder Narr (wahlweise: Idiot) sollte jetzt auch verstehen, was er zu tun hat, falls sein Account gehackt wurde.

Darum:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote 4 sticky

MFG Mugrim


----------



## Jägerin der Nacht (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

also langsam wissen wir nicht weiter ....

unserem MT wurde der Account gehackt und in einen Battlenet Account umgewandelt, so das er weder die Email des Hackers noch sonst was weiss. ....

Er hat alles bei Blizzard gemeldet, .. soweit OK ... aber ...

der Typ steht den ganzen Tag in TW und Dalaran rum hat sämtliche Sachen verkauft auch von den Twinks, alle Gildenkollegen haben Tickets geschrieben, NICHT kein einziger GM hat sich darum gekümmert, geschweige denn die Tickets beantwortet. Ganz schwache Leistung Blizzard.

Nichts es passiert gar nix und das ist in meinen Augen die größe Frechheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vom Support enttäuscht

Gruß die Jägerin


----------



## Luk0as (29. Juli 2009)

Folgendes Hätte dazu nochmal ne Frage hab jezt auch mein gehackten Battelnet Acc zurückbekommen ist jezt wider ein normaler Acc hab passwort geändert mit alle drum und dran. Dann will ich ein neues Abonnemnet einrichten geht aber nicht da meine Zhalungsmöglichkeiten Nich freigeschaltet sind. Alos nochmal Webformular abeschikt und dann gestern zurückbekommen. Was steht drin Ihr Account wurde Permanent geschlosseen d ich an scheinden Acc sharing betrieben ahbe und ... . DAs war nar natürlich net ich sonder der Hacker von was weiß ich woher. Hab auch gleich nochmal ein WEbformular abgeschikt und hoffe das ich meinen Acc zurückbekomme.

Habt ihr eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Miach (30. Juli 2009)

Luk0as schrieb:


> Folgendes Hätte dazu nochmal ne Frage hab jezt auch mein gehackten Battelnet Acc zurückbekommen ist jezt wider ein normaler Acc hab passwort geändert mit alle drum und dran. Dann will ich ein neues Abonnemnet einrichten geht aber nicht da meine Zhalungsmöglichkeiten Nich freigeschaltet sind. Alos nochmal Webformular abeschikt und dann gestern zurückbekommen. Was steht drin Ihr Account wurde Permanent geschlosseen d ich an scheinden Acc sharing betrieben ahbe und ... . DAs war nar natürlich net ich sonder der Hacker von was weiß ich woher. Hab auch gleich nochmal ein WEbformular abgeschikt und hoffe das ich meinen Acc zurückbekomme.
> 
> Habt ihr eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?



Nein, diese Erfahrung habe ich (noch) nicht gemacht... 
Mein Acc. wurde so um den 24. gehackt, meine Mail wurde heute beantwortet. Leider nur mit der Information das die Daten unvollständig/falsch wären, leider aber keine Information was konkret falsch/fehlen würde. 
Naja, habe jetzt mal Perso gefaxt mit allen Infos, sogar ltz. Kontodaten, Schuhgröße und Lieblingsessen... mal sehen, aber ich denke abbuchen werden sie schon ganz normal, kann ich ja leider nicht (via WoW account) ändern...


----------



## Elinya (3. August 2009)

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe anfang Juli entschieden mit WoW aufzuhören und all mein Gold, Items,etc. in Ironforge verschenkt und meine 5 chars gelöscht.Wie das nun mal so ist hab ich jetzt wieder lust und wollte mir ein neues Abo einrichten!Als ich mich dann einloggen wollte in meine Accountverwaltung stellte ich fest das jemand meinen Account in einen Battle.net Account umgewandelt hat -.- 

Soweit so gut, was ich eigentlich wissen möchte ist wie lange es in etwa dauert bis Schneesturm auf das Webformular antwortet??

Vielen dank im vorraus^^


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2009)

Antwort von Blizz kommen im Schnitt und je nach Problem immer noch am selben Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medegan (3. August 2009)

ein tag? roflmao! das is wohl ein witz.mein acc wurde gehackt und ich habe blizzard vor 1,5 wochen die erforderlichen daten inclusive persokopie zugesendet und bis heute noch keine antwort bekommen.also würde ich mal sagen das mit einem ag is ein wenig zu optimistisch gesehen :-(


----------



## Maga1212 (3. August 2009)

hiho 

Mein account wurde auch grade gehackt! son mist schon das 3 mal ich hab mich eingeloggt war afk was zu essen machen und dann wurde ich ausgeloggt dann wollte ich mich einloggen und account passwort wurde geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rufe jetzt bei blizz an und dann mal sehen ob sie was machen


----------



## emustaro (3. August 2009)

Hallo  habe mal paar Fragen.

Wie kann denn jemand ohne die genauen Daten zuhaben einen Account in einen Battle.net Account umwandeln?
Was hat das für Vorteile für den Hacker?


Kurz info: letztens nen Verkäufer (ebay)gesehen der hat 3mal den gleichen Account innerhalb 2 Wochen verkauft.
Der war unter 2 verschiedenen Namen neu angemeldet.hat auch 2mal ne positive Bewertung bekommen was sich allerdings schnell wieder in schlechte umgewandelt hat.^^
Geheimfrage ftw

danke im vorraus
mfg emu


----------



## Miach (3. August 2009)

emustaro schrieb:


> Hallo  habe mal paar Fragen.
> 
> Wie kann denn jemand ohne die genauen Daten zuhaben einen Account in einen Battle.net Account umwandeln?
> Was hat das für Vorteile für den Hacker?
> ...



Der Vorteil für den Hacker ist doch das nur er den Zugriff auf den Account hat, so hat er die Zeit alle Dinge zu Verkaufen, sich das Gold zu schicken und am besten mit diesem gehackten Account Goldselling zu betreiben...

So hat er/die es zumindest mit meinem Account gemacht...

@Medegan
Bei mir hat sich Blizz nach 3 Tagen auf das Webforumlar gemeldet und nach Faxen des Personalausweises hatte ich innerhalb von 2-3h meinen Account wieder... das Herstellen aller Gegenstände hat ca. 3 Tage gedauert, ein GM sagte mir das es zur Zeit recht lange dauert da es wohl eine ganze Menge zur Zeit gibt...

Aber ich bin dankbar/zufrieden das es überhaupt geklappt hat...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (3. August 2009)

also nun raste ich aus! wartezeit bei blizzard 1 stunde dann kommt nurnoch piib bla  also mein pw is weg und er ändert die E-mail oder so


----------



## Maga1212 (3. August 2009)

ok meine e-mail wurde geändert und meine chars sind weg hat mir einer von meinem server gesagt! was soll ich machen? -.-


----------



## legammler (3. August 2009)

ich hab nen test acc gemacht nem gm gesagt er soll den acc sperren und dann hab ich seitdem dick auf wow geschissen!!!!


----------



## Maga1212 (3. August 2009)

ja würde ich ja auch aber was soll man sonst machen? :<


----------



## Pacster (3. August 2009)

Miach schrieb:


> ein GM sagte mir das es zur Zeit recht lange dauert da es wohl eine ganze Menge zur Zeit gibt...



Jo, gab wohl ne Lücke beim Adobe Flash und damit konnten die Hacker u.a. über Banner oder so bei worldofraids.com(sehr beliebte Seite für WoW) an viele Daten kommen. Deshalb hat Blizz derzeit wohl alle Hände voll zu tun...


----------



## Teradas (3. August 2009)

Ich habe meinen Acc. noch nicht wieder.
Aber ich musste gestern nur bestätigen,ob ich meinen PC auf Trojaner und sonstige Viren,oder Spyware untersucht habe.
Und ich glaube,wenn die die E-Mail lesen(was bei Blizz an die 3 Tage dauert)können sie den wieder entsperren.
Und den wieder zu 'nem normalen Account machen,kein Battle.net.


----------



## Elda (3. August 2009)

Hm ja mein Account wurde auch gehackt...ich hab mir eigentlich nur ein paar Videos bei Warcraftmovies angeguckt. Also wirds wohl am Flashplayer liegen..


----------



## Teradas (3. August 2009)

Ich habe da mal 'ne Frage:
Der,der meinen Account hatte,hat Bergbau auf 450 geskillt(Hatte ich noch nicht).
Wenn ich meinen Acc wieder habe,bleibt das dann auf 450?


----------



## Miach (3. August 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> ok meine e-mail wurde geändert und meine chars sind weg hat mir einer von meinem server gesagt! was soll ich machen? -.-



Als mein Acc weg war, hat mir das lesen dieses Thread ganz gut geholfen...

Am besten gehst du auf die Zeite von Blizz und füllst das Webformular aus (ich hatte mir dafür einen Battel-Net Account angelegt),
Kopiere am besten deinen Perso, schreibe da alles drauf und ab dafür... alternativ steht hier im Thread eine Tel.Nr.

Je mehr Details du ihnen schickst um so schneller können sie handeln... 
(ich habe auf mein Fax meine pers. Daten, Account-Name, Mainchar., neue Mail-Adresse und ltz. Kontoverbindung geschrieben -> 2h später alles wieder okay).


Und auch bei mir war die Lücke des Flashplayers das Problem... bin vom Service angenehm überrascht, fand ich schon richtig gut...


----------



## Gustlo (7. August 2009)

GFourS schrieb:


> Tja, so schnell kanns gehen!!
> 
> Game-Login versucht: Dieser Account wurde zu einem Battle.net-Account gewandelt. bitte loggen sie sich mit ihrem Battle.net Benutzernamen und Passwort ein......da war mir nicht mehr zu lachen.
> Auch kein zugang zu meiner Accountverwaltung mehr möglich.....Webformular an blizzard support ausgefüllt
> ...



Ist mir heute auch passiert ... Webformular schon geschrieben ... jetzt heißt es warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (7. August 2009)

Mein Account wurde auch gehackt, zwischen 2 Uhr und 10:25 Uhr.

Komisch war nur: wie? Mein Anti Virus (Avast!) hat selbst bei kompletter und intensiven Prüfung keinerlei Viren gefunden.

Inzwischen hab ich meinen Rechner komplett Formatiert und neu aufgesetzt dennoch eine frage: Wie konnte denn sowas passieren, dass selbst der virenscanner nichts findet ? Rootkits waren ebenfalls nicht vorhanden.

Hab jetzt AntiVir installiert, zwar nervt die Werbung aber vielleicht ist das besser.


----------



## Agrimor (8. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Wie konnte denn sowas passieren, dass selbst der virenscanner nichts findet ? Rootkits waren ebenfalls nicht vorhanden.
> .



Ist das System erstmal kompromittiert, kann man dem installierten Virenscanner nur noch bedingt trauen. 

Für optimale Sicherheit empfiehlt es sich z.B.:

- Das System immer aktuell halten (Browser, Browser-Addons wie z.B. Flash, Windows-Update etc). --> Hierfür gibts recht coole Programme wie z.B. (es gibt noch andere!) UpdateChecker, die Dir auf einen Blick anzeigen, wenn es für eines Deiner installierten Programme Updates gibt (Das ist für alles rund um Windows, es aktualisiert KEINE WOW-Addons aber die haben auch keine Sicherheitslücken)
- Den Blizzard-Authenticator kaufen (!)

Der beste Virenscanner (und entgegen der landläufigen Propaganda ist z.B. AntiVir wesentlich besser als sein Ruf) wird nie jeden neuen Virus zuverlässig erkennen können und wenn er dann mal auf dem System ist, ist es meist zu spät.


----------



## Spochtl (8. August 2009)

Wer nicht gerade Wahnsinnig ist und mit dem Firefox Surft kann sich die Addons Noscript und Flashblock installieren, nur noch Java Scripte von der Domain die man möchte werden ausgeführt und Flashanimationen auch nur auf freigabe. Da solche Scripte meist von Werbeseiten kommen lädt man sich die gar nicht erst. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Werbung und Benutzerdaten (etwa an Google) werden dann nicht mehr übertragen und man ist etwas sicherer und anonymer. Nachteil: Man muss mit zerfetzten Seiten leben oder Flashfilme freigeben. Sicherheit fängt halt da an wo Faulheit aufhört

Der Blizzard Authenticator dürfte die beste Sicherheit bieten, es geht eben nichts über OTP´s.
Ansonsten hilft nicht viel gegen Keylogger, auch nicht der ach so tolle Trick "Passwort kopieren und in den Anmeldebildschirm einfügen". Die Keylogger anno 1998 hatten schon Clipboard Überwachung, von daher ist das kein Hindernis. Den Accountnamen speichern dürfte sogar was bringen, wenn der Keylogger aber über mehr Fähigkeiten hat und den WoW Ordner findet, ist der Accountname kein Problem mehr, steht ja unter <WoW>/WTF/Account/<Accountname> schön da.

Es gibt noch andere möglichkeiten der Authentifizierung, nur die OTP´s dürften die günstigste sein die auch sicher ist.
Wer gibt schon Geld aus für Smartcard Reader oder Sicherheitsdongles? Billig ist das Zeug leider nicht.

<offtopic>
Blizzard könnte einen Sperrcode beim Erstellen des Accounts festlegen den ein Nutzer per Mail bekommt. Ausgedruckt und vom Rechner gelöscht, dann kann man vielleicht das Account Sperren sogar automatisieren und damit gleich die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard benachrichtigen. Nur so ein Hirnfurz gerade. Aber jeder beliebige Kerl der meinen Accountnamen hat könnte dann ja meinen Account sperren lassen wenn ich das so lese.
</offtopic>

Was auch ein böses Faul ist, sind diese ganzen Addon Updater und Tools wie Blasc. Super Idee, leider befürchte ich das eine DLL schneller eingebaut werden kann als einem lieb ist. Und dem Tool vertraue ich ja. Lieber auf sowas verzichten, Einbrüche auf Entwicklerserver gab es schon genügend. Addons selbst sollen keine Keylogger Fähigkeiten haben, allerdings gab es schon Fälle in dennen man sich damit einen eingefangen haben soll.
Sehr brisant, da ich auch meine Addons von Cursed hole: http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?item.731
Selbst dort fand man mal Keylogger. Auch KHL Threadmeter oder manche DKP Tools sollen sowas mitgebracht haben. Hat jemand vielleicht mal von einer HTTP Anfrage in der LUA Engine gehört mit der ich von Webservern oder Servern allgemein Daten bekommen kann? Das wäre die einzige möglichkeit die mir gerade einfällt. Die Logindaten bekommt man sogar mit einige Tricks wie mir scheint. Wenn es eine solche Funktion gäbe sollte Blizzard diese Funktion lieber deaktivieren.

Das aktuell viele Accounts geknackt wurden merke ich an den Goldspam per Whispers von Level1 Random Namen Chars. Testaccounts sind ja in der Hinsicht begrenzt, also werden bezahlte Accounts dazu verwendet.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. August 2009)

Finde das sowas von paranoid wie hier sich alle verhalten.


Meist sind es nur Phishingseiten wo man die Daten eingibt.

Außerdem sollte man sich wenigstens Ad-Aware (was sich nru auf Keylogger spezialisiert) 
kostenlos runterladen dann passiert auch nichts.

Ein gescheites Antivir Programm ist natürlich besser^^


----------



## Lokibu (10. August 2009)

Also ersteinmal ist das gar nicht Paranoid.

Zweitens kommen die ganzen Trojaner neuerdings über die Bannerwerbung bei diversen Addonseiten (z.B. Curse) und nicht von den Addons selber.

Meinem zweiten Accoung ging es auch nicht anderster. Obwohl ich mit diesem PC weder auf Addonseiten gegangen bin noch damit viel gesurft wird. Dennoch konnte der Account ohne meine zutun in einen Battle.net Account umgewandelt werden. Ein Virenscan hat auch ergeben, dass nichts auf dem PC war. Auch hatte der Account ein ganz anderes Passwort. 

Ich habe auch das Formular ausgefüllt. Habe aber seit 2 Wochen nichts von Blizzard gehört. 

Mein Problem ist nur, da wir in der Familie 3 Accounts haben, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, welchen Vornamen ich angegeben habe. Ist das egal und reicht es dann trotzdem den Personalausweis zu kopieren?

Inzwischen habe ich meine Accounts selber in Battle-net Accounts umgewandelt um nicht nochmal einen Account zu verlieren. In unserer Gilde gibt es noch ein Opfer. 

Es muss doch eine Erklärung geben. Oder wurde extra für WOW-Spieler ein Trojaner erfunden, der noch nicht von Virenprogrammen erkannt wird?


----------



## Kritze (10. August 2009)

Wie lange dauert in der Regel die Kontakt aufnahme über das Webformular ?

Warte schon seit 11 Uhr auf eine Antwort und bis jetzt noch nix gekommen, steht auch keine ungefähre Zeitangabe da -.-


----------



## J_0_T (10. August 2009)

@Kritze

Kann schon ne weile dauern



Heute auch den ersten hack gehabt... zum glück wurde mein acc schnell mit nem 24 std ban belegt. 

Okay knapp 2 std telefon support und dann gings eigendlich recht schnell das ich wieder spielen konnte. Nur alle meine sachen sin weg bis auf mein gear und die gilden bank wurde beinahe geplündert...

Frage... wie lange muss man eigendlich warten bis man sein zeug restored bekommt? Un können die Gm's auch die gestohlenen Items von der Bank wieder herstellen???


Okay... ich kann zwar warten aber es is echt schimm wenn man den ganzen tag auf nen gm warten muss T-T


----------



## Zodttd (10. August 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Hm ja mein Account wurde auch gehackt...ich hab mir eigentlich nur ein paar Videos bei Warcraftmovies angeguckt. Also wirds wohl am Flashplayer liegen..



fail wird wohl eher an falschen sicherheitseinstellungen/an warcraftmovies liegen als am flash player


----------



## killerotto (10. August 2009)

vorgestern wurde der account von meinen cousin gehackt udn mit einem battle-net account verbunden so dass man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann, jetzt farmt er karazahn die ganze zeit ab und speedhackt von karazhan nach sw auktionshaus immer hin und her und stell massen netherstoff und epische waffen und juwe rezepte rein


----------



## Miach (11. August 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Frage... wie lange muss man eigendlich warten bis man sein zeug restored bekommt? Un können die Gm's auch die gestohlenen Items von der Bank wieder herstellen???
> 
> 
> Okay... ich kann zwar warten aber es is echt schimm wenn man den ganzen tag auf nen gm warten muss T-T



Mein Acc war vor ca. 2 Wochen gehackt... ich hatte dann an einem Freitag ein Ingame Ticket geschickt und am Sonntag Nachmittag alle meine Sachen, Gold etc. per ingame-Post wieder bekommen.

Der sehr nette GM meinte das dieser Zeitraum (Fr. bis So.) schon sehr lange war und entschuldigte sich dafür (fand das völlig okay, aber nette Menschen hält man ja nicht auf...)


Die Sachen die aus der Gildenbank verschwunden waren jedoch nicht.


Interessanterweise hat der "hacker" das Gildengold nicht angelangt und scheinbar mit meinem DK-Twink gespielt (Talente zurückgesetzt und Rüstung völlig im Sack...).


----------



## Sinthorix (11. August 2009)

legammler schrieb:


> ich hab nen test acc gemacht nem gm gesagt er soll den acc sperren und dann hab ich seitdem dick auf wow geschissen!!!!



man kann von einem andern account aus nicht "seinen" account sperren lassen, 
wenn du keinen zugriff mehr darauf hast bleibt dir nur noch das Webforumlar.


----------



## Kritze (11. August 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> man kann von einem andern account aus nicht "seinen" account sperren lassen,
> wenn du keinen zugriff mehr darauf hast bleibt dir nur noch das Webforumlar.




Und da kannste sonst wie lang noch darauf warten. Vor 5 Tagen hab ich so ein Formular abgeschickt und bis heut noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Hab mich inzwischen nochmal (zum dritten mal) beim Rechnungssupport gemeldet und die haben nun meinen Account wieder freigeschaltet.
Laut Aussagen wurden von mir auch 48 Gegenstände widerhergestellt mal schaun was noch da ist wenn WoW wieder installiert und gepatcht ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Hab jetzt AntiVir installiert, zwar nervt die Werbung aber vielleicht ist das besser.


Tja am falschen Ende gespart würde ich sagen. Die kostenlosen Virenscanner kannst eh in die Tonne treten. Aber wie schon immer, sitzt das größte Sicherheitsrisiko vor dem PC. Da kann dann selbst ein wirklich guter Virenscanner auch nichts machen. Nur komisch das ich schon seit Anfang 2005 spiele und noch nie Probleme hatte. Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## Lokibu (11. August 2009)

Tja wahrscheinlich hattest Du Glück. Ich spiele noch länger als Du und hatte auch bis vor einer Woche noch nie Probleme. Betreibe haufenweise Webseiten, etc. Habe natürlich entsprechende Passwörter usw. Wurde bislang weder PC-Technisch, E-Mail Technisch oder sonstwie gehackt. Spiele natürlich schon seit Jahren Onlinespiele. Habe schon haufenweise Hack-Drohungen in diversen Foren erhalten. Und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme.  Außer jetzt das eine Mal. Also erzähl hier keinen Stuß. Und tu nicht so als wärste hier der Superprofi in Sachen Sicherheit. Zu 80% liegts tatsächlich an den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Unkenntnis des Users. Aber auch die besten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nützen nichts, wenn eine Lücke entdeckt wird, die man selber noch nicht kennt. 

Dass Du Glück hattest ist noch lange kein Grund die Leute, die Probleme haben so anzugehen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich darüber berichten, dass das Webformular toll funktioniert. Und mit Geduld hat man seinen Account auf jedenfall wieder. Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Aber auch die besten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen nützen nichts, wenn eine Lücke entdeckt wird, die man selber noch nicht kennt.
> 
> Dass Du Glück hattest ist noch lange kein Grund die Leute, die Probleme haben so anzugehen.



Wenn du von Sicherheitslücke redest, dann solltest du auch wissen welche das sein soll. Bin mal gespannt welche das ist. Erzähl mal. Wäre ja vielleicht auch für andere interessant, damit denen nicht das gleiche passiert.


----------



## titusonfire3 (12. August 2009)

Und täglich grüßt das murmeltier... oder so ähnlich,

meine account wurde auch gehackt und zwar vergangenen Samstag. Sonntag dachte ich mir daddeln wir mal ne runde wow . haha . haste gedacht. der account wurde mit einem Battle.net Account verknüpft ällabätsch. ab ins gilden ts, die leute dort gefragt, da sagt mir einer ich sei seit samstag nacht am kräuter farmen. berufe VZ und Schneiderei eigentlich. naja gut dann schreibste halt Blizzard an übers webformular was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig. da ich nciht bei der deutschen telekom bin kann ich schonmal eh gar nciht bei blizzard anrufen also fällt des eh weg (is übrigens wie ich finde ne frechheit). alles abgeschickt mit kopie vom perso und ner erklärung was vorgefallen ist.

bevor ich mir hier anhören müsse ich hätte irgendwas nicht beachtet oder irgendwas nciht gemacht, bitte bitte bitte erspart mir das. 
ich habe weder meine daten weitergegeben oder machen einen virenscan nur alle 5 jahre. virenscan 1mal die woche. PW wird jedes Quartal geändert. und was man noch so irgendwie alles beachten muss. 

jetzt ist die ganze nummer schon 4 tage her und allmählich fangen meine finger an zu zucken. ich will wieder wow spielen. wenn man dann ncoh vom gilden kumpel hört bei mir hat es nur 2 tage gedauert dann ahtte ich meinen account mit gold und rüstungsteilen wieder. hier muss ich im forum muss man lesen, hab 2 wochen gewartet und ein anderer 3 tage dann acc. wieder... w8..... w8.... langweilig. 

hab die richtige mail addy angegeben und zudem hab ich auch den spam ordner untersucht auf mails von blizzard... nix nix nix... 
zu allem überfluss hab ich mir erstmal die ganzen foren beiträge auf der blizzard seite zu diesme thema durchgelsen da stand das aknn bis zu 3 wochen dauern, ich will mich ja nicht beschweren aber das is dann doch vll. ein wneig zu lang...

an hand welcher daten bearbeitet blizzard denn solche fälle? nach lust und laune oder nach datum oder nach aktivität?

was habt ihr noch so für ehrfahrungen mit blizzard gemacht ?


----------



## Beeble (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ich hier lesen kann ist zurzeit wieder die Hölle los und eine Menge Accounts wurden gehackt!
Leider Falle ich auch unter diejenigen, die ihren Account unfreiwillig einem ungebetenen überlassen musste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Account wurde am Sonntag in den frühen Morgenstunden gehackt und von 5 Gildenfächern wurden 3 komplett geplündert, ohne die ganzen Gegenstände von meinen Chars. Allerdings konnte ich mich noch auf meinen Account anmelden und konnte diesen dann selbst in einen battle.net Account umwandeln, was einige offensichtlich nicht konnten. Den Hacker scheine ich dabei überrascht zu haben, denn beim einloggen wurde mehrmals wieder ausgeloogt.
Die Mats und Gegenstände konnte man dann im AH wieder finden von einem gewissen Xwbb, nun ja schätze mal ein Chinafarmer! 

Mein Rechner war zu dieser Zeit mit AntiVir (free) "gesichert" und habe auch eine Firewall! Das alles half allerdings nicht viel und ein Tronjaner konnte mein Passwort ausspionieren! Den Tojaner habe ich mit Panda aufspüren können und konnte feststellen, dass dieser in einem Addon versteckt war. Es handelte sich um den Trojaner Trj/C.IA! 
Ein Webformular ausgefüllt und den Rechner neu aufgesetzt und mit einem besserem Sicherheitspaket ausgestattet.
Jetzt heißt es warten, bis mein Account wieder hergestellt ist. Ich schätze bei der Anzahl von Hacks kann das ein wenig dauern! Shit happens! 


Aber wie schützt man sich am Besten?

Festgestellt habe ich, dass das AntiVir nur bedingt tauglich ist und man sollte die 30€ -50€ in ein gutes Sicherheitspaket investieren. Man schützt damit nicht nur seinen WOW-Account  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke den Athenticator sollte man sich für WOW ebenfalls zulegen, damit man den bestmöglichen Schutz erreichen kann. Aber nichts ist 100%ig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Dagonzo: Es wäre ratsam sich produktiv zu beteiligen oder einfach nur lesen und schweigen. Nur so als Tipp!


----------



## Testare (12. August 2009)

titusonfire3 schrieb:


> . da ich nciht bei der deutschen telekom bin kann ich schonmal eh gar nciht bei blizzard anrufen also fällt des eh weg (is übrigens wie ich finde ne frechheit).



Das ist schonmal Bullshit. Gebührenfreie Rufnummer ist aus jedem Netz jedes Anbieters (ausser vom Handy aus) kostenfrei.


----------



## Darequi (12. August 2009)

Tja, da sag ich nur Mobile Battlenet Authentificator ftw! (ansonsten den normalen holen!)

Und btw. AntiVir IST der beste kostenlose Virenscanner, der eig. von jedem PC-Experten empfohlen wird!

Ich glaub, ich sollt mal nen Tut schreiben,wie ihr euren Rechner am besten sichert. (Firewall, Virenscanner, etc.)
Und voralledingen für WoW den BMA! ( ich lauf seit Wochen damit und hab nichts negatives!


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2009)

Beeble schrieb:


> @Dagonzo: Es wäre ratsam sich produktiv zu beteiligen oder einfach nur lesen und schweigen. Nur so als Tipp!


Was produktives? Ok! Dann besorg dir mal einen vernünftigen Virenscanner und nicht solch einen kostenlosen Dreck.

Und wenn du selber mal andere helfen willst, dann solltest du auch sagen was für ein Addon das bei dir verursachte und wo du es her hattest.


Darequi schrieb:


> Und btw. AntiVir IST der beste kostenlose Virenscanner, der eig. von jedem PC-Experten empfohlen wird!
> 
> Ich glaub, ich sollt mal nen Tut schreiben,wie ihr euren Rechner am besten sichert. (Firewall, Virenscanner, etc.)
> Und voralledingen für WoW den BMA! ( ich lauf seit Wochen damit und hab nichts negatives!


Also einen kostenlosen Virenscanner zu empfehlen, ist schon mal ein ganz großer Fehler. Experten die sowas empfehlen sind für mich keine Experten. Schau dir noch mal die Test von Virenprogrammen an. Ganz selten, wenn überhaupt, schafft es mal ein kostenlosen Virenscanner gerade so in die TOP-10 der Besten. Und selbst da kann man ab den 5-6 Platz die Virenscanner schon vergessen.


----------



## Darequi (13. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also einen kostenlosen Virenscanner zu empfehlen, ist schon mal ein ganz großer Fehler. Experten die sowas empfehlen sind für mich keine Experten. Schau dir noch mal die Test von Virenprogrammen an. Ganz selten, wenn überhaupt, schafft es mal ein kostenlosen Virenscanner gerade so in die TOP-10 der Besten. Und selbst da kann man ab den 5-6 Platz die Virenscanner schon vergessen.



Dann solltest du dir einfach mal die neue c't holen, und mal schauen, wie AntiVir abgeschnitten hab, ich hab sie hier vorliegen und kann nur sagen, das sie manch bezahlten um längen schlägt. 

--> Quelle : Heise.de // c't

Aber jedem das seine, ich kann AntiVir nur empfehlen! Ne Firewall von ZoneAlarm noch dazu,
und dann passt das schon xD


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (13. August 2009)

Ich muß hier mal einhaken.

Erstens: Alle, also 100% der Leute, die gehackt wurden sind daran selber schuld. Ein Keylogger lädt sich nicht von alleine herunter. Falls er das doch tut (drive-by-download), dann nur weil fehlerhafte / falsch konfigurierte Software (IE, Outlook Express, oä.) benutzt wird. Phishing ist mit Brain 1.0 zu durchschauen, wer darauf hereinfällt, selbst schuld. Goldkauf mit Accountdaten, no comment. Wer seine Accountdaten auch zur Anmeldung auf Gilden- oder Fan-Homepages benutzt, hat halt Pech, falls die Seiten jemand hackt bzw. sich jemand einen "schlechten Scherz" erlaubt.

Zweitens: Jeder sollte für sich selber entscheiden welchen Virenscanner er benutzen möchte. Sie sind alle gleich unzuverlässig, alles andere ist nur Propaganda und Marketing.

Drittens: Eine Firewall ist ein technisches Konzept und keine Software die man sich installiert. Sogenannte Personal Firewalls sind bestenfalls fragwürdig, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich.
Weiteres hier http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html oder in de.comp.security.firewall
ZoneAlarm zB. gehört für mich in die Kategorie: "Software die die Welt nicht braucht".

Viertens: Ich wollte noch mehr schreiben, aber nun doch nur noch ein Totschlagargument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://groups.google.com/group/de.newusers...e5987e2dda78bca


----------



## Hortensie (13. August 2009)

hifee ich habe mist gebaut. bin wahrscheinlich auf son haker heriengefallen. ich bin sowas von blöde. gab ne verlinkung zu ausschnitten zum wow film. 
nun ist mein account mit nem battelnet verbunden. 
ich weiß, das darauf schon tausendmal geantwortet wurde, aber ich bie ein echter neuling hier.
was muss ich nun tun? 
wo finde ich dieses formular an blizzard?

bitte lacht ruihg über mich, habe es verdient


----------



## DreiHaare (13. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tja am falschen Ende gespart würde ich sagen. Die kostenlosen Virenscanner kannst eh in die Tonne treten. Aber wie schon immer, sitzt das größte Sicherheitsrisiko vor dem PC. Da kann dann selbst ein wirklich guter Virenscanner auch nichts machen. Nur komisch das ich schon seit Anfang 2005 spiele und noch nie Probleme hatte. Woran das wohl liegt?




Wenn ich sowas schon wieder lese...
Du hast sicher für eine dieser TOLLEN Suites bezahlt, die neben einem Virenscanner gleich noch eine Firewall und den ganzen Müll mitbringen, die dir dann täglich mehrere Meldungen anzeigen, welchen TROJANER sie wieder aufgehalten haben bei dir auf dem PC Schaden anzurichten. Wer für diesen Dreck zahlt, sollte Andere nicht als vor dem PC sitzendes Problem bezeichnen.
Antivir zählt seit Jahren zu den besten Vertretern seiner Zunft und ist zudem kostenfrei.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass dieses Spiel ab 12 freigegeben ist. Da loggen sich die Kids gerne auch mal bei einem Kumpel am PC ein und spielen dort ihren Account...ohne über die möglichen Gefahren nachzudenken.

Also Klappe


----------



## Dagonzo (13. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir einfach mal die neue c't holen, und mal schauen, wie AntiVir abgeschnitten hab, ich hab sie hier vorliegen und kann nur sagen, das sie manch bezahlten um längen schlägt.
> 
> --> Quelle : Heise.de // c't
> 
> ...






DreiHaare schrieb:


> Antivir zählt seit Jahren zu den besten Vertretern seiner Zunft und ist zudem kostenfrei.
> 
> Also Klappe


Nix Klappe. Siehst du/ihr hier unter den 10 besten Virenscannern einen kostenlosen?
http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/a...nscanner_beste/
Also ich nicht. Also erst mal richtig informieren bevor man behauptet das die kostenfreien Virenscanner gut wären. AntiVir ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber nicht in der kostenlosen Version. Warum sollte es auch? Wer würde sich denn sonst noch die teure Version kaufen? So blöd sind die Firmen nun auch nicht ihrer eigenen Bezahlversion Konkurrenz zu machen.


----------



## Starfros (14. August 2009)

Sinthorix schrieb:


> man kann von einem andern account aus nicht "seinen" account sperren lassen,
> wenn du keinen zugriff mehr darauf hast bleibt dir nur noch das Webforumlar.



InGame gehts nicht , aber man hat die Möglichkeit den Support anzurufen und dort bitten das man Account xy gesperrt werden soll weil dieser Inhaber nicht Online Sein kann.
Habe selbst  beim Support nachgefragt.


----------



## Starfros (14. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nix Klappe. Siehst du/ihr hier unter den 10 besten Virenscannern einen kostenlosen?
> http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/a...nscanner_beste/
> Also ich nicht. Also erst mal richtig informieren bevor man behauptet das die kostenfreien Virenscanner gut wären. AntiVir ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber nicht in der kostenlosen Version. Warum sollte es auch? Wer würde sich denn sonst noch die teure Version kaufen? So blöd sind die Firmen nun auch nicht ihrer eigenen Bezahlversion Konkurrenz zu machen.




Selbst der Support schickt dir eien mail mit kostenlosen Programmen von einigen Herstellern. Dies kannst du nutzen auf der schnelle .Nur beim längeren gebrauch  kannst du es kaufen damit Vollwärtig ist.


Wenn DU dich mehr informieren würdest sind die Kostenlosen Programme zeitlich beschrängt . Das Programm an sich tuts zwar noch aber man bekommt keine aktuellen updates mehr. Entweder kauft man sich es oder man hangelt sich von Testversion zu Testversion.

Desweiteren bieten einige Hersteller sogar eine Online Scanfunktion an , warum sollten sie nach deiner Meinung sowas tun?


----------



## Dagonzo (14. August 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Selbst der Support schickt dir eien mail mit kostenlosen Programmen von einigen Herstellern. Dies kannst du nutzen auf der schnelle .Nur beim längeren gebrauch  kannst du es kaufen damit Vollwärtig ist.
> 
> 
> Wenn DU dich mehr informieren würdest sind die Kostenlosen Programme zeitlich beschrängt . Das Programm an sich tuts zwar noch aber man bekommt keine aktuellen updates mehr. Entweder kauft man sich es oder man hangelt sich von Testversion zu Testversion.
> ...


Wir reden hier nicht von Testversionen sondern von kostenlosen Versionen, die ganz offensichtlich viele hier nutzen. Bitte mal genauer lesen!
Diese Onlinevirenscanner sind meist für die Statistiken da. Sie stellen oftmals nur fest um was für Viren es sich handelt, aber beim entfernen von Viren versagen sie oft, bzw tun es erst gar nicht. Besser als die kostenlosen Versionen sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## Joyce86 (15. August 2009)

Hallo,um gleich vorweg zu sagen...ich war so blöd und bin auf einen link gegangen weil ich neugierig war und nebenbei noch telefoniert habe und abgelenkt war.Und nein ich bin deswegen nich gleich dumm oder selber schuld,denn wenn es danach ginge dürfte man auf keinen einzigen link mehr gehen.Es gibt seiten die täuschen einen nunmal sowas von extrem.Naja ok ein wenig schuld vielleicht.Aber es ist nich jeder Profi und erkennt einen Fake-Link
Zum eigentlichen Problem: Ich habe nachdem ich auf diesen Link war noch im selben moment noch gemerkt,was es damit auf sich hat,bin ganz schnell zu meienr Acc Aerwaltung und konnte noch mein Passwort ändern,es stand da Passwort erfolgreich geändert! stand ganz groß da! Dann habe ich versucht im Spiel einzuloggen und musste feststellen,dass mein Acc zu einem battlenet Account umgewandelt wurde...und schon wars vorbei.heute Nacht wurde mein Main und ein kleiner Twink und ein etwas größerer Twink gelöscht.meinen 2. Mainchar auf dem selben Server der als einzigster full equipt is hat der typ aber stehen lassen.frage mich warum? der war auch als einzigster in der Gilde,habe ihn aber mittlerweile kicken lassen. Habe heute Nacht auch noch sofort das Webformular abgeschickt mit personalausweis.Ich weiss,dass ich den Acc wiederbekommen werde und auch meine Chars und die Items....nur wie lange dauert sowas im Schnitt? Und wegen dem Gold,was nicht gerade wenig war,habe ich öfter schon gelesen,dass manche Leute all ihr Gold zurück bekommen und wiederum andere dies nicht wiederbekommen haben.Was is dardran? ich meine für Gold muss man sich ja nun wirklich anstrengen und viel Zeit haben.Es war sehr mühsam. Und ich finde es sch***,dass man sowas einfach umändern kann ohne vorher eine E-Mail zu bekommen in der ich da snochmal bestätigen muss oder gefragt werde,ob ich sicher sei.Stattdessen bekommt man eine Mail wenn alles zu spät is in der erst drin steht,wenn ich das nich veranlasst habe klicke hier..und schon muss man erst an Blizz schreiben! Aber weiss einer ungefähr wielange der prozess sich jetz hinziehen kann und ob Gold auch wiedererstattet wird? Denn meiner Meinung nach,isses das,wozu man sich am meisten anstrengen muss in dem Spiel...
Ich sag schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Mungamau (15. August 2009)

Anrufen ist da schneller. Dauert eine Weile, bis du durchkommst, aber sie können dein ACc. gleich aufs eis legen...

Webformular im Schnitt ca. 4 Tage, kann länger oder kürzer dauern.


So sieht man, dass sich ein Battle.net acc. lohnt, es hat Vor-, aber auch Nachteile.


----------



## Joyce86 (15. August 2009)

Leider kann ich da nich anrufen,da unser Internet und alles dazu die Firma zahlt in der mein Vater arbeitet...wenn die dann sehen,wo "er" angerufen hat,indem Falle aber ich, dann zeigen die ihm nen Vogel.Und jetz am Wochenede is ja da sowieso keiner telefonisch zu erreichen,also isses ja nun gleich wann mein Acc gesperrt wird,leer is er bis Montag sowieso Kann also leider nur warten.Aber dennoch würde mich interessieren was wiederhergestellt wird und was nich,mir isses dann doch wichtiger das komplette gold wieder zu bekommen als für alle 4 chars die kompletten items...da steckte ne menge arbeit drin die ich in zukunft wegen beruf nicht mehr haben werde.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. August 2009)

Mein Account wurde auch zu einem Battlenetaccount umgewandelt (ich hab auf keine seltsamen Links geklickt , aber vl mein Freund mit dem ich mir den Account geteilt habe), da mein Account aber eh schon seid anderthalb Monaten unbezahlt ist, ist das eigentlich nicht so schlimm.
Deshalb kann ich auch warten bis Blizz dass wieder geregelt hat (hab natürlich E mail geschickt)

Mein Wunschzenario ist natürlich, dass die Hacker meinem Account nen Monat bezahlen und wenn ich dann meinen account zurückbekomme nen Freimonat habe^^

Das wa eh eigentlich nur ein Werbe Freund Account.
Nun stelle ich mir trotsdem die Frage machen die Hacker jetzt was mit meinen Account, er ist ja unbezahlt usw.?


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich habe leider versehentlich auf einen Link geklickt, in dem es angeblich zum Trailer des WoW Filmes ging. Ich war auf der WoW Seite und habe mich angemeldet (verwunderlich) und dann habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen. In der stand das ich mein WoW-Account in ein Battle.Net-Account umgewandelt habe. Nun kann ich mich nirgendsmehr einloggen. Da heute Sonntag ist konnte ich Blizzard telefonisch nicht erreichen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell paar ernstgemeinte nützliche Tipps geben, was ich hierbei machen kann. 

MfG


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

ja ich auch eben gemacht, dachte immer ich bin nicht so dämlich abr war auch leicht abgelenkt, ich glaub heute geht da nichts mehr weil die erst morgen wieder da sind :-(


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Muss ich da noch anrufen morgen? Oder erledigen sie das selbst??


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

wie meinste das denn?


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Hallo Community Freunde,*
> 
> in diesem Thread soll es Aufgrund der mehrfachen hilferufe darum gehen,
> was ihr tun könnt, um euren Account zurückzuholen.
> ...



tja mein acc wurde zu nem b-net erweitert(vom hacker)..wenn das passiert hilft nur werbeformular schreiben und warten


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. August 2009)

Schreib ne Mail an den Support und ruf Morgen noch mal an


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

ja meiner ist auch jetzt nen battle net acc das heisst ich muss das scheiss formular ausfüllen oder was?


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort. Das ist zum kotzen....


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> ja ich auch eben gemacht, dachte immer ich bin nicht so dämlich abr war auch leicht abgelenkt, ich glaub heute geht da nichts mehr weil die erst morgen wieder da sind :-(



ist mir auch passiert>.<

nur halt schon gestern.


He ne andre frage: Beim werbeformular muss man ja den classic wow code eingeben, ich hab da iwas eingegeben weil ich den weggehaut hab, schreiben die mir jz ueberhaupt zurueck? hab eh bei beschreibung gesagt das er falsch ist und ich hab dafuer bc und wotlk code reingeschrieben


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> ja meiner ist auch jetzt nen battle net acc das heisst ich muss das scheiss formular ausfüllen oder was?



jo leider...aber dauert eh keine 2minuten und dann bist fertig und bekommst diese email


Hallo,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit unserem Blizzard Entertainment Europe Kundendienst.

Dies ist eine automatische Antwort, um Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass Ihre Anfrage über unser Webformular eingegangen ist.
Ein Blizzard Support-Mitarbeiter wird auf Ihre Anfrage so bald wie möglich persönlich antworten. In der Zwischenzeit laden wir Sie ein unsere Support Webseite unter http://eu.blizzard.com/support/splash.xml zu besuchen, diese kann Ihnen helfen, eine Antwort auf Ihre Frage zu finden.

Blizzard Europe Kundendienst

---------------------------


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

was muss hier eingetragen werden?

E-Mail-Verifikation ???????


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. August 2009)

Hab meine e mail  adresse eingetragen


----------



## WhoRu (16. August 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Klar, ihr seid verärgert das euer Account vorerst nicht erreichbar ist,
> dennoch solltet ihr - falls ihr es trotzdem vorzieht bei Blizzard anzurufen
> freundlich bleiben.



Eigentlich schade das das hier stehen muß aber 100% sign, wenn man bei sowas nett und freundlich bleibt hilft blizz gern und schnell weiter. Ihr hätte auch keine Lust auch wegen fehlern eines andern von diesem anmachen zulassen. /vote mehr freundlichkeit in Tickets und beschwerden

mfg


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Also ich habe das Formular ausgefüllt. Den CD-Key und Foto habe ich nicht. Trotzdem hatte ich eine Bestätigungs E-Mail von Blizzard bekommen. Wie lange dauert das bis dieser Account wieder funktioniert?


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

1-14tage...glaub ich. ein freund von mir hat mal 9 tage gewartet ein anderer nur 3^^


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Was kann mir schlimmsten Falls passieren?


----------



## Urbulgrokash (16. August 2009)

Du aknnst mit einer Bearbeitungszeit von 14 Tagen rechenen. War bei mir zumindest der Fall.


----------



## Joyce86 (16. August 2009)

Ich habe meinen Account vor einer Stunde wieder bekommen.Es wurden nur 3 von 4 chars gelöscht und 2 sind wieder da 2 fehlen noch. Und es fehlt NICHTS aber auch GARNICHTS.Gott sei dank.Lediglich die ausrüstung die mein main anhate wurden entzaubert,die spliutter hat der hakcer freundlicherweise im rucksack gelassen.Nun warte ich auf antwort von GM um aus meinen splittern wieder mein equip machen zu lassen und um meine 2 fehlenden chars wiederherstellen zu lassen.Ich habe lediglich über einem Gästeaccount einen GM angeschrieben und er kümmerte sich um mein account problem und schon hatte ich ihn wieder.allerdings auch nur weil ich vor 2 tagen schon das formular mit einer kopie meines ausweises per email dahin geschickt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also noch mal glück gehabt.


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Was kann mir schlimmsten Falls passieren?



aus andren forums hab ich gehoert dass der acc gebannt werden kann, fuer IMMER.

auch wenn nicht du gespielt hast. das leben ist unfair. naja ich mach mir keine sorgen, da meine spielzeit eh abgelaufen war als acc gehackt worden ist


++++eine verwarnung bekommst du fast sicher weil du ja selbst schuld bist^^


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch hab grade meinen briefkasten gecheckt die schweine transen meinen char auf den server Nera'thor

klasse und jetzt?


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch hab grade meinen briefkasten gecheckt die schweine transen meinen char auf den server Nera'thor
> 
> klasse und jetzt?



puh k.A aber ich schaetze dass du dann einen gm anschreiben musst wenn du den acc wieder hast 

und hoeflich bitten dass er ihn zurueck transt oder halt 20euro zahlen und selbst rueber transen auf alten server...schau am besten bei google nach. GOOGLE IST DEIN FREUND^^


----------



## realustasa (16. August 2009)

Ich habe kein Personalausweis. Nur ein Reisepass. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie den so dringend brauchen. Nun ja falls es wirklich schlecht aussieht, will ich wenigstens mein Account kündigen.


----------



## Samolun (16. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Personalausweis. Nur ein Reisepass. Aber ich glaube nicht das sie den so dringend brauchen. Nun ja falls es wirklich schlecht aussieht, will ich wenigstens mein Account kündigen.




bei personalausweis ist kein rotes sternchen(beim werbeformular). d.h es ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## revilo84 (16. August 2009)

toll und nist der charaktertransfer auch schon ausgeführt worden :-(


----------



## revilo84 (17. August 2009)

juhu mein Gold ist weg und der char gelöscht allen anderen die genau so clever waren wie ich nen dickes GZ :-(


----------



## realustasa (17. August 2009)

Naja, falls mir das passieren sollte werde ich es wohl sein lassen. Weil noch mal alles von Anfang an? Darauf habe ich keine Lust. Tut mir Leid für die denen es so ergangen ist, aber die die noch warten so wie ich hoffe das die Chars samt Ausrüstung erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2009)

Gelöschte Chars können wiederhergestellt werden.

Kollege hat fast jede dritte Woche seinen Char gespielt weil er in Arena abgekackt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joyce86 (17. August 2009)

Bei dem Webformular ist ein Personalausweis(wenn de rnicht vorhanden steht extra da,reicht auch ein Reisepass)nur dann notwendig,wenn du nich mehr die antwort auf deine geheimfrage weisst weder noch einen CD key hast.ansonsten brauchst du keinen Ausweis.Ich hab gott sei dank alles wieder,nix fehlt bis auf das equip von meinem main,was mir die tage aber zugeschickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realustasa (17. August 2009)

Gut, das ist ja mal ne gute Antwort. Hoffe mal mir passiert das selbe


----------



## Joyce86 (17. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Gut, das ist ja mal ne gute Antwort. Hoffe mal mir passiert das selbe


Will dir da aber keine falschen hoffnungen machen,der hacker hatte mit meinem Acc auf jedenfall noch was vor,da aber innerhalb von 30 std dafür gesorgt wurde,dass ich meinen account wiederbekomme,hat er nun keinen zugriff mehr.er hatte alles gold und alles was so auf meinen banken war zu meinem 2. char geshickt.meine main die sachen entzaubert,die kristalle zu meinem 2. char geschcikt und mein main gelöscht.habe aber sogar noch die splitter in der tasche.die GM's sind dem hacker zuvor gekommen ^^ ich denke ma der hätte noch weggetranst,dahin wo er mit dem gold was anfangen kann.tja,dummer hacker.habe einen gm über nen gäste account kontaktiert und der hat sich sofort um mein problem gekümmert,noch ingame...glaube das dürfen die eigentlich garnich,aber der gm war sowas von freundlich,hab ich nich nich erlebt.5 min später war der acc wieder meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

Also, mein Acc wurde auch gehackt und zwar am Freitag auf Samstag nacht. Alle Versuche einen GM darauf aufmerksam zu machen, also ingame, ist vergebens denn es meldet sich keiner. Das schlimmste ist das der Hacker mit meinem Bergbauer daueron ist.  Freunde aus der Gilde warten schon 2 tage auf eine Ticketantwort. Dann habe ich direkt am Samstag vormittag ein Webformular ausgefüllt wegen AccHack und so, bis jetzt noch keine antwort.

Was macht Blizzard den eigentlich, die sind doch dafür verantwortlich dafür, denn kümmern tun sie sich null.


----------



## Crylork (17. August 2009)

Geht mir genauso, wurde gestern nachmittag gehackt und nun hat der Hacker meinen Main auf Nera'thor getranst. Habe einen Gästeacc erstellt und siehe da, mein main is niht mehr auf dem Realm vorzufinden. Habe auch an einen GM geschrieben und heute morgen ne E-Mail von Blizz, dass mein Fall untersucht wird..

Hoffentlich bekomm ich mein Acc. wieder sonst war es das mit WoW

mfg


----------



## Melindar (17. August 2009)

Wurden in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag gehackt.
Dummerweise sind wir diesem Link gefolgt ect -.-
Der Char wurde ebenfalls nach Nera`thor getranst....

GM? Keine Antwort....
Web Ticket is raus....nu heisst es warten.


----------



## Haemoglobin (17. August 2009)

meine frage is weis jmd ob ich die geheimfrage + antwort wo ändern kann? weis nicht mehr was ich da vor jahren angegebe habe xD


----------



## Crylork (17. August 2009)

Hab mir gerade einen char auf Nera'thor erstellt und gebe den namen von meinem Main an, der dahin getranst wurde und ann steht da: 
Dieser Cahrakter existiert nicht mehr länger. Und in der fl steht dann Unbekannt drin..

mhh mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Melindar (17. August 2009)

Crylork schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade einen char auf Nera'thor erstellt und gebe den namen von meinem Main an, der dahin getranst wurde und ann steht da:
> Dieser Cahrakter existiert nicht mehr länger. Und in der fl steht dann Unbekannt drin..
> 
> mhh mal schauen was passiert




Es war zu erwarten, das die Chars umbenannt werden^^
Sonst wäret ja einfach ....oO


----------



## Starfros (17. August 2009)

auch mir wurde der Acc gehackt .

Frag mich bei euch warum ihr nicht den Support anruft??? 
Lieber Ticket schreiben und heulen warum sich da kein GM meldet.
das dauert keine 5min und diese kosten nehm ich gern in kauf. Zumal man dort noch weitere Fragen umgehend stellen und beantwortet werden.


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Was macht Blizzard den eigentlich, die sind doch dafür verantwortlich dafür, denn kümmern tun sie sich null.



Seid wann ist Blizz für die Dummheit anderer Verantwortlich? Es liegt an dir wo deine Daten landen. 
Ich spielte 3 Jahre mit einem Acc Namen, einem Passwort und wurde nie gehackt. Was hab ich wohl falsch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannyl2912 (17. August 2009)

Bei einer Account-Übernahme durch einen Hacker ist man in den seltensten Fällen unschuldig. 

Am Freitag war ich bei meinem Bruder zu Besuch und er stellte Ungereimtheiten fest, Sachen wurden aus der Gildenbank entfernt. Der Twink eines eines hochrangigen Offiziers (hatte trotzdem weitreichende Beschränkungen auf die G-Bank) plünderte aus 3 Fächern soweit wie es das Limit erlaubte. Einige Sachen wurden im AH wieder gefunden zum Bruchteil des aktuellen Wertes. Seine Chars waren zu Zeitpunkten eingeloggt, wo er nicht mal ansatzweise in der Nähe eines WOW-fähigen PCs war. Sein Main (Bergbauer und Verzauberer) war über 2 Stunden in Tausendwinter Erze farmen.

Aber das Beste kommt noch. Der Hacker hat sich die Mühe gemacht und den Account zu einen B-Net-Account umzuwandeln. Wenn da nicht mal Freude bei aufkommt.

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit für mein Handy den Mobile Authentificator, nein kein iPhone, ein normales Nokia Smartphone. Mein Bruder nutzt es für sein Sony-Handy nun auch, wie auch ein Kumpel von mir. Wir besitzen auch eine kleine Menge an Gold, die sicher bei einer Plünderung sofort weg wären.


----------



## Starfros (17. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Seid wann ist Blizz für die Dummheit anderer Verantwortlich? Es liegt an dir wo deine Daten landen.
> Ich spielte 3 Jahre mit einem Acc Namen, einem Passwort und wurde nie gehackt. Was hab ich wohl falsch gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




von dummheit kann nicht immer die rede sein.

Mir ist es auch passiert. Spiele seit der Beta und weiss nicht wo ich mir bei was eingefangen habe. Denn meine Platte ist sauber keine Viren, keine Trojaner oder
Malware durch Rootkit´s. Auch keine dritte Person kann die daten haben.
Da meine Zugänge zu Foren (Buffed.de;Gamona.de;Gildenhomepage ;Chip.de;Winfuture.de;Premiere.de und zwei andere die mit WoW und Tauschbörsen nichts zu tun haben) auch anders lauten als der zugang zu WoW, weiss ich nicht wie das passieren konnte.

Das einzige was bei mir anders ist ,seit ca 3 Monaten, das ich von WinXP 32Bit auf Win7 64Bit  RC umgestiegen bin. 

Von daher kann ich es mir nur erklären das Win7 evl. eine sicherheitslücke haben könnte. Da diverse daten bei den Anmeldungen von Foren immer kleben bleiben ist es für den Angreifer leicht raus zu finden welches BS du fährst und dort ansetzen.

Werde demnach dann auf WinXP 64bit umsteigen und darunter WoW zocken.


Weiss einer ob man für den Authentikator von Blizz unbedingt den Battle.net Account haben muss?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. August 2009)

der authenticator erhöht die sicherheit immens

bei uns in der Gilde wurde einer 2mal gehackt beim 2ten mal war der Schaden nicht so hoch da wir Entnahmebeschränkung hatten u die teuren sachen in 5er stacks verteilt haben 

was wir festgestellt haben auch mit unserer Raidgilde ist das einige Addons die man bei curse holt verseucht sind zb Bigwigs und Prat 

die Addons von Buffed u WoW-Matrix sind sauber 

zusätzlich ist es empfehlenswert ein Antivirenprogram zu haben was denn Ausgang auch mit kontrolliert hat mir schon Ärger erspart u auch vorm addon installieren sollte man die Dateien prüfen


----------



## Drekras (17. August 2009)

Dickes lob an den Thread starter!

/sticky ist es ja schon ^^


----------



## e-x-i (17. August 2009)

Also hab es nun schon mehrmals gelesen.

Die Probleme sind wohl eindeutig die WoW-Addons.
Also am besten echt nur die Addons von hier holen und nicht von Curse, bei Curse wird wohl nicht so drauf geachtet.

Ich lade die Addons nurnoch manuell runter auch wenn es nervt und check sie erstmal auf keylogger etc etc.

Also Addons sind das Problem Nr.1 und die Webseiten natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Seid wann ist Blizz für die Dummheit anderer Verantwortlich? Es liegt an dir wo deine Daten landen.
> Ich spielte 3 Jahre mit einem Acc Namen, einem Passwort und wurde nie gehackt. Was hab ich wohl falsch gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Klugscheißer, meinste ich spiel erst seit gestern wow und wüsste nicht was ich zu tun hätte?

Mit der schuldzuweißung meine ich auch wegen dem kauf des Autentificators, den kann man nämlich nur mit 
kreditkarte bezahlen, 

Es gibt menschen die sowas nicht besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. August 2009)

Drekras schrieb:


> Es gibt menschen die sowas nicht besitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lass es dir von jemanden kaufen der eine hat.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Jo, da sind halt viele WoW-Gamer einfach überfordert wenn es um die Sicherheit des eigenen Accounts geht. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt selten in anderen spielen in solch einem Ausmaß erlebt - dieses "Accounthacking" das eigentlich gar keines ist.


Lustig finde ich dabei, das natürlich jeder "Gehackte" (aka ich geb meine LogIn-Daten auf dubiosen Seiten ein bzw. Virenscanpazifisten) sein System TOP Aktuell hält und ausschliesslich über demilitarisierte Zonen ins I-Net geht.


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Du Klugscheißer, meinste ich spiel erst seit gestern wow und wüsste nicht was ich zu tun hätte?
> 
> Mit der schuldzuweißung meine ich auch wegen dem kauf des Autentificators, den kann man nämlich nur mit
> kreditkarte bezahlen,
> ...




Zu deiner Info
1. bin ich kein Klugscheißer
2. Besitz ich auch keinen Autentificator
3. Nur einen Account Namen und ein Passwort welches ich 3 Jahre nicht geändert hatte

Kein einziger Angriff auf meinen Account, kein Hack, null und nichts.
Also hat das nichts mit Klugscheißen zu tun sondern eben doch eher mit der Dummheit einiger anderen. Mußt halt schauen auf was für Seiten du dich rum treibst, wo du was runter lädst und auch was.

Und ja ich kann echt nur ablachen wenn ich Täglich diese Treads lese wo sich ausgeheult wird "kann mich nicht einloggen", "habe auf einmal B-Net Account", "mein Account wurde gehackt"
Ich wär dafür das Blizz diese Accounts einfach still legt oder löscht. Aber an Nachlässige Nutzer sollte sie Ihr Eigentum nicht zurück geben, geschweige den sich darum kümmern.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

@Graustar:

Ganz so drastisch würd ich das nicht handhaben, immerhin haben doch einige WoW-Spieler kaum bis wenig Erfahrung am PC. Lustig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang halt das ich noch in keinem Forum und keinem Thread je gelesen hätte das ein Spieler vielleicht doch nur den Hauch einer Selbstverschuldung zum sogenannten "Hack" beigetragen hätte.

NEIN, Accountdaten wurden NIE weitergegeben. Levelservice wurde NIE in Anspruch genommen. Virenscanner updated grundsätzlich im 30-Sekundentakt. Die Accountdaten selbst werden sowieso NUR auf www.wow-europe.com/de eingegeben usw. usf.

Schon alleine die Tatsache das Leute in Game rumlaufen die sich wow-blizz nennen und mit dubiosen Gewinnspielen auf Seiten verweisen zeigt doch schon das es tatsächlich welche geben muss die da dann draufklicken. Ich meine wenn es so absolut aussichtslos wäre würde das doch keiner machen, ne ?

Btw, hab meinen Account seit der Beta und dieser blieb bis zur Kündigung sauber.


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Und ja ich kann echt nur ablachen wenn ich Täglich diese Treads lese wo sich ausgeheult wird "kann mich nicht einloggen", "habe auf einmal B-Net Account", "mein Account wurde gehackt"
> Ich wär dafür das Blizz diese Accounts einfach still legt oder löscht. Aber an Nachlässige Nutzer sollte sie Ihr Eigentum nicht zurück geben, geschweige den sich darum kümmern.




Solchen dummschwätzern wie dir gehört der Account dicht gemacht, Ich wechsle regelmässig mein PW und ich lass auch jedes noch so winzige Addone durch den Virenscanner laufen.

Zudem Heul ich nicht rum da ich weiß das ich schon alles möglich getan habe meinen Account wieder zu bekommen, anstatt hier die leute blöd auszulachen solltest du vieleicht lieber mal versuchen zu helfen.

Aber schadenfreude ist die schönste freude, mal sehn wann dich nen Hacker am Ar... hat da du ja noch nie dein PW geändert hast ....... ach ja, hacker lesen ja keine Treads auf Buffed, sorry wie DUMM von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> ....... ach ja, hacker lesen ja keine Treads auf Buffed, sorry wie DUMM von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du hier Irgenwo meinen Accountnamen oder das PW gelesen.
*rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

Ich glaub das du null ahnung davon hast wie ein Hacker arbeitet, geh weiter wow spielen und versteck dich hinter deinem Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Au Mann, werdet ihr das NIE kapieren:

DAS IST KEIN HACKEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oder denkt hier echt jemand das die Typen sich die Passwörter selbst von eurem PC holen...omfg


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Au Mann, werdet ihr das NIE kapieren:
> 
> DAS IST KEIN HACKEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oder denkt hier echt jemand das die Typen sich die Passwörter selbst von eurem PC holen...omfg



Also, nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

1. Ja ich scanne addones
2. ja ich ändere regelmässig mein PW
3. Nein, ich klicke auf keine ingame Links
4. Wenn ich von Blizzard eine E-Mail bekomme auf die ich nicht warte melde ich sie als Pishing mail
5. ergo = Hack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sollte es sonst sein?

Ich spiele selbst seit 3 Jahren wow und ich habe noch nie soviele Hacks an einem WE erlebt wie an diesem, das war ein geziehlter angriff auf WoW spieler den es waren dieses Wochenende so um die 200 Accounts die geknackt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> das war ein geziehlter angriff auf WoW spieler den es waren dieses Wochenende so um die 200 Accounts die geknackt wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du machst mir Angst. Gibt es schon wieder jemanden der die Weltherrschaft an sich reisen will.


----------



## turageo (17. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Und ja ich kann echt nur ablachen wenn ich Täglich diese Treads lese wo sich ausgeheult wird "kann mich nicht einloggen", "habe auf einmal B-Net Account", "mein Account wurde gehackt"
> Ich wär dafür das Blizz diese Accounts einfach still legt oder löscht. Aber an Nachlässige Nutzer sollte sie Ihr Eigentum nicht zurück geben, geschweige den sich darum kümmern.



Jedem seine Meinung, aber Deine macht Dich mir gegenüber unsympathisch - wie gesagt: "jedem seine Meinung" ^^ Ich arbeite jetzt weiß Gott lange genug in der IT-Branche um zu wissen,
dass nicht der sprichwörtliche D.A.U. immer an allem Schuld ist. Ist zwar häufig der Fall, aber ich bin nicht so überheblich und spreche anderen per se Ihren gesunden Menschenverstand ab, ohne
Nachweise dafür zu haben, dass das Problem eigenverschuldet ist. Es gibt genug Mittel und Wege auch den "Pros" die Accountdaten abzunehmen, da genügt nur mal ein kleinerer Hack auf nem
Addon-Updater z. B. womit auch die wenigsten selbstbewussten User wie Du rechnen würden. Das um nur mal ein Mittelchen zu nennen, nicht dass es nicht noch weiter geben würde.

Was ich nicht ab kann sind Flamer wie Du, die jeden gleich über den Mund bzw. die Finger fahren, nur weil sie ach so versiert in IT-Security Fragen sind. Nur weil man noch nicht betroffen ist, heißt
das nicht, dass man nicht irgendwann doch dran glauben muss, oder? Nichts und niemand ist sicher im Netz auch wenn sich hier manche so aufspielen als wären ein guter Virenscanner und ein paar
persönliche Verhaltensmerkregeln das Alpha und das Omega, um nicht die Accountdaten geklaut zu bekommen. Als Leitfaden sicher nicht schlecht, aber zu behaupten jeder hätte dagegen verstoßen
nur weil er jetzt nicht mehr Herr seines Accounts ist, find ich einfach proletenhaft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## realustasa (17. August 2009)

Guter Vortrag.

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Ich dachte auch mir würd so was nie passieren, aber ich bin auch nur ein Mensch, und Menschen machen nun mal Fehler. So habe ich mich auch angemeldet wo ich mich nicht hätte anmelden sollen. Bisher ist laut Armory nichts passiert mit meinen Chars. Hoffe mal das bleibt so, und das ich ne schnelle Antwort von dem Webformular bekomme. 

MfG


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung, aber Deine macht Dich mir gegenüber unsympathisch - wie gesagt: "jedem seine Meinung" ^^ Ich arbeite jetzt weiß Gott lange genug in der IT-Branche um zu wissen,
> dass nicht der sprichwörtliche D.A.U. immer an allem Schuld ist. Ist zwar häufig der Fall, aber ich bin nicht so überheblich und spreche anderen per se Ihren gesunden Menschenverstand ab, ohne
> Nachweise dafür zu haben, dass das Problem eigenverschuldet ist. Es gibt genug Mittel und Wege auch den "Pros" die Accountdaten abzunehmen, da genügt nur mal ein kleinerer Hack auf nem
> Addon-Updater z. B. womit auch die wenigsten selbstbewussten User wie Du rechnen würden. Das um nur mal ein Mittelchen zu nennen, nicht dass es nicht noch weiter geben würde.
> ...



Sry, kann ich Leben damit
und hau mir weiter auf die Schenkel

Ich spreche nicht ab das es auch unverschuldete Leidtragende gibt. Aber von 100 sind 99 dabei die hier schreiben, dass sie beim Bruder, Freund und sonst wo gezockt haben. Habe auch schon im TS mit bekommen das Gildenfreunde die sich nicht mal kennen die Acc Daten tauschen. Da hört es dann eben auf. Und das ist eben die Mehrheit.


----------



## realustasa (17. August 2009)

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Mehrheit. Ich denke den meisten den es so ergangen ist wie mir, habe auf den angeblichen WoW-Trailer-Link geklickt und sich dort mit dem Accountnamen angemeldet.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

200 Accounts = gezielter Angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da musste ich doch schmunzeln.

Und turageo:

Von 100 Accounts die übernommen werden - was denkst du wohl wieviele davon so abgesichert sind wie du es eben oben beschrieben hast ?


----------



## Graustar (17. August 2009)

na noch besser
seid wann muß man für einen Trailer seine Daten eingeben.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Mehrheit. Ich denke den meisten den es so ergangen ist wie mir, habe auf den angeblichen WoW-Trailer-Link geklickt und sich dort mit dem Accountnamen angemeldet.



lol ...........


----------



## realustasa (17. August 2009)

Uff das war halt einfach ein Anfängerfehler. Ich dachte ich wer auf dem wow-europe-com Seite. Und das ging halt automatisch. Da denkt man mal 5 Sekunden nicht nach und da hast du es. Also sei nicht so herablassend.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Hat nichts mit herablassend zu tun, du hast es eben nur bestätigt was Graustar und ich vorhin sagen wollten.


----------



## sylania (17. August 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung, aber Deine macht Dich mir gegenüber unsympathisch - wie gesagt: "jedem seine Meinung" ^^ Ich arbeite jetzt weiß Gott lange genug in der IT-Branche um zu wissen,
> dass nicht der sprichwörtliche D.A.U. immer an allem Schuld ist. Ist zwar häufig der Fall, aber ich bin nicht so überheblich und spreche anderen per se Ihren gesunden Menschenverstand ab, ohne
> Nachweise dafür zu haben, dass das Problem eigenverschuldet ist. Es gibt genug Mittel und Wege auch den "Pros" die Accountdaten abzunehmen, da genügt nur mal ein kleinerer Hack auf nem
> Addon-Updater z. B. womit auch die wenigsten selbstbewussten User wie Du rechnen würden. Das um nur mal ein Mittelchen zu nennen, nicht dass es nicht noch weiter geben würde.
> ...



Endlich mal einer vom Fach der hier auch mal was dazu sagt, sagte ja schon ein paarmal bereits das es ein Hack ist, egal wie er /es an die Accountdaten gekommen ist.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Vermutlich via Wallhack in dein Zimmer eingedrungen und dir beim Accountdaten eingeben über die Schulter geschaut.
Achja, IT-Branche könnte theoretisch auch die Putze aus dem Rechenraum sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nichts gegen dich turageo, aber diese Leichtgläubigkeit bzw. das nicht nach,- bzw. mitdenken der Leute führt auch zu solchen Sachen. Jemand sagt er kommt aus der IT-Branche und schon ist sein Wort Gesetz. auch wenn er nur Webdesigner wäre und von sonst Nichts ne Ahnung hat...lol.

Steht irgendwo WoW schon muss alles ok sein denn WoW ist ja von Blizz...so in der Art.

Sry für die Themenabschweife.


----------



## SkinX (17. August 2009)

Hi,
da ja viele ihren account gehackt bekommen haben und manche ihn erst nach 2 wochen bekommen haben wollte ich fragen ob sie die spielzeit zurück bekommen ?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (18. August 2009)

Mit Sicherheit gibt es keine Spielzeit zurück, es liegt schließlich am User und nicht an Blizzard, daß der Account übernommen wurde. Jeder ist nun mal selber für seine Daten verantwortlich. Wer das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, für den hat Blizzard den Authenticator im Angebot.


----------



## Starfros (18. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Du Klugscheißer, meinste ich spiel erst seit gestern wow und wüsste nicht was ich zu tun hätte?
> 
> Mit der schuldzuweißung meine ich auch wegen dem kauf des Autentificators, den kann man nämlich nur mit
> kreditkarte bezahlen,
> ...




dann Informier dich mal richtig . NUR Kreditkarte eher nicht


----------



## Starfros (18. August 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Zu deiner Info
> 1. bin ich kein Klugscheißer
> 2. Besitz ich auch keinen Autentificator
> 3. Nur einen Account Namen und ein Passwort welches ich 3 Jahre nicht geändert hatte
> ...



Ich lach mich dann auch schlapp wenn es dir mal passieren sollte.

Zu mal auch die Accounts geackt werden können (Theoretisch) die einen Authenticator besitzen nur die erfolgs chance ist ehreblich geringer. Hat auch nichts damit zu tun wo man sich rumtreibt, denn nicht alles wird von diversen Programmen erkannt.
Selbst eine Vertraunswürdige Seite kann sich was einschleichen und auf deinem rechner gelangen, wie es schon mal vor 2-3 jahren war.

Aber wenn du meinst DIR würde sowas ja NIE  passieren dann halte dich weiter in deiner Traumwelt auf. 

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen NICHTS ist sicher.


----------



## sylania (18. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vermutlich via Wallhack in dein Zimmer eingedrungen und dir beim Accountdaten eingeben über die Schulter geschaut.
> Achja, IT-Branche könnte theoretisch auch die Putze aus dem Rechenraum sein
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige MEISTER, wollte dir nicht ans bein Pinkeln

Du scheinst ja die Megaahnung zu haben, tut mir leid dich beleidigt zu haben.

*IRONIE OFF*

Mich nerven sollche leute die sich über andere lustig machen, scheinbar haben diese welche irgendwelche Minderwertigkeitskomplexe

vieleicht nen ganz kleinen oder sowas. Helfen statt lästern, gibt auch ein halbwegs besseres gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber beschimpft nur weiter die vollgimps die es gerade mal schaffen einen PC einzuschalten und wow starten können, sorry meine niemanden direkt damit. 

Oder muss man für wow jetzt schon Vierenexperte sein Oo


----------



## Adhira (18. August 2009)

Es gibt leider immer Menschen, die denken sie selbst wären unfehlbar und sich dann anderen, die Fehler machen und diese auch zugeben, dann haushoch überlegen fühlen.
Irren ist Menschlich und jedem kann mal ein Fehler passieren, ganz gleich welcher Art. Ich möchte dann lieber zu denen gehören, die als hilfsbereite und freundliche Menschen, die Anteil nehmen in Erinnerung bleiben und nicht als Mensch, der sich an dem Unglück anderer erfreut und sie auch noch verspottet.
Wenn einem sowas passiert ist es doch klar das man sich Hilfe sucht und auch mit anderen reden möchte, denen vielleicht das gleiche passiert ist. 

Und mal ganz nebenbei Schuldzuweisungen, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist bringen überhaupt nichts. 

Also einfach mal nett und hilfsbereit sein oder einfach die klappe halten.


----------



## SkinX (18. August 2009)

hi leute also nach kurzem suchen habe ich doch noch mein classic cd-key gefunden, da ich aber schon ein formular ausgefüllt habe (mit perso kopie) wollte ich fragen obs sinnvoll ist noch ein formular auszufüllen und dabei den cd-key anzugeben?
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Starfros (18. August 2009)

SkinX schrieb:


> hi leute also nach kurzem suchen habe ich doch noch mein classic cd-key gefunden, da ich aber schon ein formular ausgefüllt habe (mit perso kopie) wollte ich fragen obs sinnvoll ist noch ein formular auszufüllen und dabei den cd-key anzugeben?
> danke schonmal im vorraus



warum rufst du nicht im Support erstmal an ?


----------



## Arminia (18. August 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Hallo Community Freunde,*
> 
> in diesem Thread soll es Aufgrund der mehrfachen hilferufe darum gehen,
> was ihr tun könnt, um euren Account zurückzuholen.
> ...



Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit.

Und zwar das ihr mit einem Account eures Freundes online geht, (oder euer Freund geht online) und dort einen GM kontaktiert.
Ich hatte, bzw. mein Bruder hatte dieses Problem das sein Account in einen Battle.net Account umgewandelt wurde.

Er hatte nähmlich leichtsinnig eine Internetseite besucht wo es angeblich ein neues Mount geben sollte.

Wohlmöglich hat er sich hier einen Key-Logger eingeheimst, ist aber auch nebensache jetzt.

Der GM hat mir dann aber geholfen seinen Account zu "reaktivieren", er hat nähmlich ein neues PW an seine E-Mail gesendet und alles war gut.

Zu was ich noch rate ist das nach einem solchen "Hack", sofort der PC nach Viren durchsucht wird, kann ja sein das ihr euch wieder mal einloggen wollt und der Key-Logger immer noch auf eurer Mühle drauf ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PÖÖSE!


----------



## SkinX (18. August 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> warum rufst du nicht im Support erstmal an ?



du bist ja lustig, die telefone snd dort so ausgelastet das man nicht mal mehr in die warteschleife mehr kommt


----------



## Starfros (18. August 2009)

SkinX schrieb:


> du bist ja lustig, die telefone snd dort so ausgelastet das man nicht mal mehr in die warteschleife mehr kommt



ka. 
Letzte Woche Donnerstag durfte ich dort anrufen wegen meinem acc hack , keine 5 min war wer dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crylork (18. August 2009)

Da muss ich ihm recht geben, die Telefone dort sind wirlkich überlastet, ma kommt nicht mal in die Warteschlange. Hab da auch schon 40mal angrufe...erfolglos..


----------



## sylania (20. August 2009)

Geht nicht darum das der link eventuell eine verarschung ist, geht einfach darum das da ein link ist der nicht nachvollziehbar ist wohin er geht und was er anrichten könnte.

Sollche leute wie du gehören sofort von einem Forumsserver wie diesen gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habt ihr nicht genug grips im hirn, das ihr merkt, das sowas einfach in die irre führt und es dadurch zu immer mehr Accounthacks kommen lässt.


----------



## Melindar (20. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits berichtet, das der "Hacker" auch in meinem Umfeld zugeschlagen hat.
Heute haben wir den Acc wieder bekommen....und natürlich hat er den getransten Main Char völlig ruiniert -.-
Allerdings hat er Namen hinterlassen...evtl. von Bedeutung!
Ich suche nun Leutz die ebenfalls i-welche Hinweise in Namentlicher Richtung haben...
Gemeinsames Vorgehen könnte etwas bewirken!!


----------



## sylania (20. August 2009)

Melindar schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Vorgehen könnte etwas bewirken!!



Die einzigen die was bewirken könnten sind Blizzard, sie sollten 3 Monatige Accountsperren gegen Gold und Charkäufer vornehmen, zudem sollte das gesamte inventar wie das Equip und die Berufe gelöscht werden. 

Damit überlegt sich jeder dreimal ob er Gold oder sich einen Char kauft und die Accounthacks werden weniger da ja keiner mehr Gold kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine meinung


----------



## Melindar (20. August 2009)

Der GM zumindest hat nen Namen von mir bekommen...und meinte BLZZ kümmert sich.
Aber vllt. bewirkt es auch etwas wenn WIR vorgehen...


----------



## Enyalios (20. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Geht nicht darum das der link eventuell eine verarschung ist, geht einfach darum das da ein link ist der nicht nachvollziehbar ist wohin er geht und was er anrichten könnte.
> 
> Sollche leute wie du gehören sofort von einem Forumsserver wie diesen gebannt
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht wie du für dich selbst "Grips" definierst, aber in rund 95% der weltweit genutzten Browser kann man schon unten links sehen wohin der Link führt.

Kein Wunder das soviele Accounts hops gehen wenn viele nicht einmal die einfachsten Dinge übers Browsen wissen.


----------



## Grushdak (20. August 2009)

*@ Enyalios*

Es wäre schön, wenn Du Dich mal an das Topicthema hier halten würdest.

Und nicht jeder ist so "superschlau", wie Du (was aber eh nur oberflächlich ist) und
schaut im Browser auf die komplette Linkbezeichnung.
Auch kann der Link ja seriös aussehen und dennoch sonstwohin führen.
Und es gibt mittlerweile Scareware, wo man nicht mal erkennen kann, was genau passiert.

Im Übrigen würde ich Deinen Links eh nicht trauen, da Du ja Sympathisant illegaler Mittel in WoW bist -
und da auch noch meinst, es wäre dennoch legal.

sry ... und nu wieder btt

greetz


----------



## Herbie89 (21. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Siehst du da eine Linkadresse  Oo



Jop, seh ich. Man hält die Maus über den Link und guckt links unten im Browsereck. Tada!! 
Außerdem gibts immer noch die Funktion "Linkadresse kopieren". Dann einmal in ne .txt einfügen und da is deine Linkadresse.
Etwas nachdenken, ja das geht auch noch um diese Uhrzeit ist oftmals schon sehr hilfreich. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, jeder der dumm genug ist sich seinen Acc durch Pishing hacken zu lassen, hatts meiner Meinung gar nicht besser verdient!


----------



## KInstinct (21. August 2009)

Ich will bloß man anmerken, das bischer wohl niemand gehackt wurde der einen Authenticator nutzt.

Es kostet nicht mal 2 Euro (Einmalig je Handy!) und der Schutz ist da.

Erstellt Euch einen BattleNet-Account. Fügt WoW hinzu. Ladet Euch für Euer Handy den Authenticator runter. Diesen mit den Account verbinden und schon seit Ihr so sicher, wie es momentan geht.

Warum werden so viele Accounts gehackt? Blizz bietet Schutzmaßnahmen, aber wohl kaum einer nutzt diese. Ich denke auch mal für die Zukunft. Da Blizz den Authenticator in das BattleNet intigriert (sofern aktiviert) hat werden auch Diablo3 und weitere Games von Blizz die Sicherheitsfunktion anbieten und nutzen.

BattleNet tut nicht weh... überlegt es Euch wieviel Euch euer Accout wert ist.


----------



## Domalias (25. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen...

Seit gestern Abend werde ich und bestimmt auch andere mit einer immer wieder Privaten Nachricht angewispert / r.

Nachricht:

Originale Mitteilung:

Hi Blizzard is about to launch a new Mounts Free trail,For more information please log in www.eu-warcraft.com.

Da manche ja es trotzdem immer wieder tun, lasst die Finger davon.
Blizzard schenkt Euch rein garnix usw.

Also Finger weg von www.eu-warcraft.com.

Hoffe es lesen genug Leute.Danke

MFG


----------



## Sebastian1804 (26. August 2009)

realustasa schrieb:


> Uff das war halt einfach ein Anfängerfehler. Ich dachte ich wer auf dem wow-europe-com Seite. Und das ging halt automatisch. Da denkt man mal 5 Sekunden nicht nach und da hast du es. Also sei nicht so herablassend.



mega großes /sign!

Hab meinen Acc immernoch nicht wieder bzw hab keine große Hoffnung mehr... Blizz hat sich nach 4 Tagen nicht gemeldet....


----------



## Enyalios (26. August 2009)

Vermutlich hast du Blizz in die Email auch irgendwas zusammenhangloses gequotet und jetzt wissen die nicht mehr weiter...

Btw, 4 Tage ist mal rein GAR KEINE Zeit für ne Rückantwort seitens Blizz.


----------



## Haszor (26. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Btw, 4 Tage ist mal rein GAR KEINE Zeit für ne Rückantwort seitens Blizz.



Naja, als ich damals eine Email wegen Gehackten Account geschrieben habe, hat das nur 1 1/2 Tage gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (26. August 2009)

Ist halt Alles eine Frage des Zeitpunktes. Als unser Gildie wegen seines Accounts Kontakt aufgenommen hat dauerte es 1 Woche. Gut wenn sich da was getan hat.


----------



## realustasa (1. September 2009)

Bei mir hat es ingesamt 2 Wochen gedauert, bis mein Account wieder freigestellt wurde. Eine Woche auf die Antwort durch das Webformular warten. Dann hieß es das mein Account vorrübergehend gesperrt sei. Und wollte gleichzeitig die gleichen Informationen nochmal erhalten, die ich denen schon mit meinen Webformular mitgeteilt habe. Wie dem auch sei, ne Woche drauf haben sie mein Account wieder freigeschaltet.
Meinen Char ist auch nichts passiert. Das ärgerlichste daran ist das Warten.... Und wenn man noch bedenkt wie leichtsinnig es war so ein Fehler begangen zu haben. 

Für die Leute die noch warten. Macht euch kein Kopf.

MfG


----------



## Graustar (1. September 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ich will bloß man anmerken, das bischer wohl niemand gehackt wurde der einen Authenticator nutzt.
> 
> Es kostet nicht mal 2 Euro (Einmalig je Handy!) und der Schutz ist da.



Hatte so einen Scheiß nie Benutzt und wurde auch nie gehackt.
Man sollte sich nur ein paar kleine Richtlinien halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (1. September 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Mittel und Wege auch den "Pros" die Accountdaten abzunehmen, da genügt nur mal ein kleinerer Hack auf nem
> Addon-Updater z. B. womit auch die wenigsten selbstbewussten User wie Du rechnen würden. Das um nur mal ein Mittelchen zu nennen, nicht dass es nicht noch weiter geben würde.



Hust. Mit solchen billigen versuchen, bekommst du sicher keine Account daten von Pros.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass Computer Pros, unnöttige Software auf ihren Computer installieren und da gehören Addon updater dazu, sowas macht man per Hand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (3. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hust. Mit solchen billigen versuchen, bekommst du sicher keine Account daten von Pros.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, obwohl du in meinen Augen absolut recht hast wird eine derartige Meinung hier nicht gern gesehen. Schuld sollte in diesem thread bitte immer nur "der pöse Hacker" haben.


----------



## Testare (6. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Schuld sollte in diesem thread bitte immer nur "der pöse Hacker" haben.



Hat er doch - er sitzt vor dem PC und ist der gehackte und der Hacker in Personalunion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (8. September 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Mein Acc wurde letztens gehackt und es wurde alles verkloptt was nicht Niet-und-Nagel fest war. etc. etc.. Nun Frage ich mich allerdings wie zum Teufel die an mein PW gekommen sind? Ich hab mir ein extra langes und kompliziertes Passwort ausgedacht mit einer wahllosen Folge von großen und kleinen Buchstaben und Zahlen. Auch achte ich darauf was für Internetseiten ich besuche und halte mich von alles fern was mir auch nur irgendwie verdächtig vorkommt. Nachdem ich dann festgestellt hatte das mein Acc gehackt wurde habe ich sofort einen kompletten Scan meines Rechners durchgefürt. Dabei hab ich (natürlich immer die aktuellsten Versionen) von Avira, Spybot SD, Maleware AnitBytes und AVG Anti-Rootkit benutzt aber absolut garnichts gefunden. Da ich, wie eingentlich fast jeder, auch hinter einem Router mit eingebauert Firewall sitze wunderte es mich eigentlich nicht das nichts gefunden wurde. Nur lässt das alles immernoch die Frage offen wie zum Teufel die ans Passwort gekommen sind. Das einzige was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass ich so zwei drei Tage bevor mein Acc gehackt wurde massive Verbindungsprobleme hatte und zum Teil innerhalb von einer Stunde locker mal 10 einen Disconect hatte. Auch sind diese Verbindungsprobleme nur bei WoW aufgetaucht, der Rest vom Internet war nicht betroffen. Ich hab natürlich auch mein PW nicht an dritte weitergegeben. 
Also wenn noch jemand ne Idee hat...


----------



## Enyalios (8. September 2009)

Vielleicht ein AddOn ?

99% der User vertrauen doch einem AddOn das sie herunterladen blind - wer weiss was da so drin ist ?


----------



## Demus (8. September 2009)

Also ich benutze folgende Addons: 

Gatherer, AuctionMaster, DBM, Recount, Omen, QuestHelper, Postal, Decursive, Grid, Clique, Rating Buster, Class Timer

Ich hab natürlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, dass es vielleicht an den Addons liegen könnte hab den Gedanken dann aber wieder verworfen weil es eigentlich nur Addons sind die auch tausende andere Spieler benutzen. Wenn dort irgendwas faul wäre denke hätte man das schon mal mitbekommen. Aber ganz ausschließen kann man es natürlich nie...aber da der Addon Ordner natürlich auch bei den ganzen Scans mitgescannt wurde und nichts gefunden wurde, denke ich mal das da nichts dran ist. Auch benutze ich die Addons ja schon eine ganze Weile (zum Teil schon Jahre) und es ist nie irgendwas passiert.


----------



## Roperi69 (8. September 2009)

Ich bin auch seit Montag abend gehackt, und habe meine Login Daten nirgendwo eingetragen, außer auf dem Login Screen und auf der Account Seite von Blizz, um die Zahlungsmethode vor ca. 1 Woche zu ändern.

Ich hatte vorher oft Probleme mit Disco und Interface Reset, so das ich im off. Forum einen Link zur Keylogger Beseitigung gefunden habe. Ich hab nach der Anleitung den Keylogger gefunden und beseitigt, mein PW sofort geändert, und war 3 Tage später gehackt.

Wenn Ihr diese Suche mal durchführen wollt, in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=121984 steht die Erklärung, und ein Link dazu.

Im off Forum gibt es Vermutungen, das diese Keylogger z.T. durch Add On Updater verursacht werden. Matrix und Curse sind demnach nicht unbedenklich.

Ich kann hier rein gar nichts über den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussagen beurteilen, aber ich habe lange Matrix genutzt, und dann durch Curse Client ersetzt, weil Matrix nicht alles aktualisiert hat.

Also hatte ich beide Programme auf dem Rechner, und werde beide nicht mehr nutzen, sollte mein Account wiederhergestellt werden. 

Vor dem ersten Login Format C, Format D und dann alles neu aufspielen, damit ich einen sauberen Rechner habe. 

So long.

Roperi


----------



## Testare (8. September 2009)

Ich wiederhols nochmal, Finger weg von AddonUpdatern und insbesondere von Curse - irgendwas läuft bei denen schief; fast jeder "gehackte" mit dem ich zuletzt reden durfte hatte dort kurz zuvor was geloaded - netterweise scheinen einige der Logger dortvon Scannern nicht entdeckt zu werden, was das ganze noch ekliger macht -.-


----------



## Roperi69 (8. September 2009)

Dem Stimme ich voll und ganz zu, Testare ich werds nie wieder machen. Und das ist mein ernst. Ich habe ein Jahr ohne Hack gespielt, und durch dies plöde Faulheit mir durch Curse oder Matrix einen eingefangen.

GZ


----------



## Testare (8. September 2009)

Ich weiss nur nicht obs durch Addonaktualisierer alleine kommt, eine nutzen das nicht und haben "nur" ein Addon gedowned, selbst harmlose Addons - und kein Virenscanner hatte etwas gefunden. Möglicherweise zu neu oder zu alt um entdeckt zu werden -.-


----------



## e-x-i (8. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich wiederhols nochmal, Finger weg von AddonUpdatern und insbesondere von Curse - irgendwas läuft bei denen schief...



Ich nehme natürlich BLASC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein das nicht so nen Müll reinkommt mit Keyloggern, da ja nur das Buffed-Team die reinstellt und ich denke vorher auch testet.

Sind zwar nicht alle Addons vorhanden wie bei Curse aber besser wie nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (10. September 2009)

ich hoffe das wird mir nie passieren ..aber guter thread !!!


----------



## onkelzfan (10. September 2009)

Mein Account wurde auch letzte Nacht gehackt und ich nutze auch Curse. Kann also wohl leider nur daran liegen.


MfG der Onkelzfan


----------



## HubertFerguson (10. September 2009)

So, auch ich wurde heute nacht gehackt. Auf mein Gm Ticket bekam ich nach mehreren Stunden keine Antwort deshalb rief ich beim Support an udn schilderte die Situation. So weit so gut.
Ich war dann eine Weile weg vom Rechner und als ich wieder kam hatte ich eine Email von Blizz. 

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, darin stand mein Acc wurde permanent gebannt, aufgrund von Onlinehandel mit eigentum von blizzard usw.

Was ich jetzt wissen möchte, da ich in einigen Threads gelesen habe ich könnte den Account vergessen und mich "aufs neuleveln" freuen.
Andere widerrum sagen das wäre ein normaler Vorgang.
Ich war bisher auch immer der meinung: Permanent Ban = Account weg.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand mal kalrheit verschaffen was nun richtig ist.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Testare (11. September 2009)

HubertFerguson schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand mal kalrheit verschaffen was nun richtig ist.



Ja, Klarheit kann ich Dir geben: Ruf den Support an. Alles andere sind Spekulationen etc die hier getätigt werden; nur Blizz selber kann und wird Dir hier helfen (können).


----------



## DaniL (12. September 2009)

Mein Account wurde gestern auch gehackt. 

Ich habe ein Ticket aufgesetzt , ne email geschrieben und die Hotline angerufen.

So , heute in der Nacht kam dann die Mail das mein Fall weiter geleitet wurde und es nun zu Untersuchungen kommt.

Ich hatte anscheinend noch Glück , ich hab mein WoW Account nämlich auch noch nicht zu einem Bnet Account geändert.
Hat der Hacker aber nicht geändert und ein neues Passwort hab ich auch direkt bekommen.

Wie lange kann ich denn jetzt auf meine verlorenen Items und Gold warten?
Wollte eigentlich morgen raiden und wie es so ausschaut kann ich des jetz erstmal 1 Woche vergessen oder?


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...57657&sid=3


----------



## Isilrond (15. September 2009)

Addon Updater haben damit nur das geringste zu tun - falls diese wirklich Schadsoftware auf den Rechner spielen - dann liegts anjedem selber, der sich zu geizig ist sich nen anständigen Virenscanner + Firewall zu kaufen. Hab mal nachdem aus der Gilde zig Leute gehackt wurden (vorallem mehrfach) folgendes geschrieben:

Schutz vor Hackern....
...oder wie verhalte ich mich - nachdem ich gehackt wurde.



Da es einigen scheinbar egal oder nicht bewusst ist, welchen Gefahren man sichaussetzt, wenn man auf einen Virenscanner und zusätzliche Firewall verzichtet - werd ich das hier mal ausführlich erläutern.

Laut Kaspersky gibt es zZ knapp 15000 verschieden Schadprogramme, die es speziell auf das Ausspähen von Zugangsdaten für WoW abgesehen haben.

Deshalb ist es unumgänglich, sich abzusichern:

1. Virenscanner

Ich bin der Meinung hier langt kein billiger Freeware Virenscanner wie zB Antivir - 20 bis 30 Euro für zB Kaspersky Anti-Virus sind kein großer Aufwand dafür, dass man mehrmals am Tag aktuelle Virensiganturen erhält, die dafür sorgen, dass man Hackern immer einen Schritt vorraus ist.

2. Firewall

Hier komm ich um ehrlich zu sein mit der Windowsfirewall aus - Freeware wie Zone Alarm ist auch nicht verkehrt - da man hier zB bestimmen kann welchem Programm man uneingeschränkten Netzverkehr erlaubt oder welche Ports man freigibt.

3. Browser

Sicher tauchen ständig neue Sicherheitslücken für Browser auf - aber wer wirklich auf der sicheren Seite sein will benutzt Firefox 3.5.2 oder Opera - dazu Add-Ons wie "Flashblock" und "Noscript" - wenn man aber auf Phishing Mails reinfällt, dann kann man einem auch nicht mehr helfen.


Für den Fall der Fälle - Ihr wurdet gehackt:

1. Account sperren lassen - das passiert am besten indem ihr das hier im Forum mitteilt - dann sorgt der erste der das liest dafür, dass ein Ticket geschrieben wird und der Account eingefroren wird.

2. Schreibt eine Email an: wowaccountreviewEU@bliizard.com

3. Jetzt kommt der wichtigste Punkt - damit das selbe natürlich nicht nochmal passiert muss die Festplatte frei von Viren sein - sonst nützt euch auch kein neues Passwort.

- Mit dem Computer nicht mehr online gehn!
- Am besten natürlich komplett formatieren und alles neu aufspielen - falls euch diese Maßnahme zu "krass" ist...
- Festplatte nach Viren überprüfen - falls ihr keinen Virenscanner installiert habt - nutzt es auch nichts mehr einen zu installieren, da ihr auch keine Aktualisierungen dafür erhaltet, da ihr nicht online gehn sollt. Deshalb am besten die Festplatte ausbauen - mit einem anderen Rechner verbinden und dort dann die komplette Platte checken.
- Extrem wichtiges Tool um eure Festplatte zu checken wäre auch "hijackthis"!


Erst danach könt ihr die Platte wieder einbauen und online gehn.


----------



## Eltin (15. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> 1. Virenscanner
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung hier langt kein billiger Freeware Virenscanner wie zB Antivir - 20 bis 30 Euro für zB Kaspersky Anti-Virus sind kein großer Aufwand dafür, dass man mehrmals am Tag aktuelle Virensiganturen erhält, die dafür sorgen, dass man Hackern immer einen Schritt vorraus ist.
> 
> ...



zu 1. AntiVir liefert ebenfalls täglich aktuelle Signaturen
zu 2. Ich würde al böser Hacker immer den IE nehmen um Daten abzusenden, der darf per Default immer raus
zu 3. Auch für FF/Opera tauchen regelmäßig Sicherheitslücken auf, eine Versionsnummer für FF zu posten ist überflüßig das sich diese fast 14-tägig ändert, meisst durch Sicherheitsupdates

Das einzig brauchbare in diesem Post war nutzt den akuellsten FF mit den genannten Plugins wie "Flashblock" und "Noscript"

Was hier nie zur Sprache kommt ist das Produkte wie Adobe-Flashplayer und Adobe-Acrobat-Reader die größten Vierenschleudern sind.

Tipp: Das BSI (Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik) gibt relativ aktuell per Newsletter Virenwarnugen raus (Produkt/Verhalten und Zusatzinformationen)


----------



## DaniL (15. September 2009)

Eltin hat mit dem Flashplayer vollkommen recht....

Hab schon ein Post im offiziellen Forum gelesen das er durch ne sicherheitslücke im flashplayer ( Version 10.0.03) gehackt wurde....gibt aber schon ne aktuellere Version von dem player.


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

DaniL schrieb:


> Eltin hat mit dem Flashplayer vollkommen recht....
> 
> Hab schon ein Post im offiziellen Forum gelesen das er durch ne sicherheitslücke im flashplayer ( Version 10.0.03) gehackt wurde....gibt aber schon ne aktuellere Version von dem player.



Jo und wie es scheint ist die Sicherheitslücke dennoch noch aktiv und der Keylogger distributet auch in den neueren Versionen munter weiter - siehe ein aktueller Thread hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (15. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Jo und wie es scheint ist die Sicherheitslücke dennoch noch aktiv und der Keylogger distributet auch in den neueren Versionen munter weiter - siehe ein aktueller Thread hier im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst du den aktuellen Thread hier mal rein kopieren bitte?


----------



## Testare (15. September 2009)

DaniL schrieb:


> kannst du den aktuellen Thread hier mal rein kopieren bitte?



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124149


Im Laufe der Diskussion bei mehreren Leuten der Keylogger gefunden die Flashplayer in den angeblich sicheren Versionen haben -.-


----------



## Shaxer (16. September 2009)

brauch der keylogger nur mein passwort weil mein acc name ist gespeichert???


----------



## dianteli (19. September 2009)

Hi,

nun hats meinen Account auch erwischt. Gleich mal vorweg ich benutze keine Updater für meine Addons und verwende ausser Gatherer, Omen, DeadlyBossMods eigentlich nix an Addons. Ich lasse regelmässig den Virenscanner (Kaspersky Internet Security) drüberlaufen - der hat auch noch nie was gefunden. Ich hab in letzer Zeit auch nix neues installiert. Und natürlich hab ich auch nirgends meine Accountdaten bekanntgegeben.
Letzten Sonntag noch gezockt, unter der Woche leider keine Zeit für WoW gehabt. Jetzt wollt ich mich einloggen - nix geht mehr. Hab im Arsenal nachgesehen: alle meine Chars quasi nackt. Also kann ich ziemlich sicher sein, dass der Account gehackt wurde - denk ich mal. Also Mail an Blizz geschickt und die automatische Standardantwort zurückbekommen. Na mal sehen, ob und wann ich meinen Account zurückbekomme und was dann noch an Sachen und Gold drauf ist.

Weiss net, ist das in letzter Zeit häufiger dass die Accounts gehackt werden - oder kommt einem dass dann immer nur so vor wenn man selber betroffen ist?

Auf jeden Fall loggt sich der Mistkerl mit meinen Chars ein, hat sie ausgeräumt und natürlich auch noch die Gildenbank... 
Und vor Montag vormittag ist bei Blizz wahrscheinlich keiner erreichbar - somit kann nicht einmal der gehackte Account gesperrt werden und er kann noch das ganze Wochenende Blödsinn mit meinen Chars machen. Oder gibts da auch ne Möglichkeit die am Wochenende zu erreichen, damit die wenigstens den Account sperren?


Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Myríel1 (19. September 2009)

Ich wurde heute gehackt.

Über battle.net hat der Typ sich Zugang zu meinem Acc verschafft und dem seinem Acc bei battle.net hinzugefügt.

Jetzt hat der PW, E-Mail und alles geändert.

Ich kann gar nix tun während der meine Chars leer räumt.

Hab das Formular ausgefüllt und warte seit 8:00 auf ne Antwort vom GM (bin mit anderem Acc drin).

Jemand ne Idee ob ich den Acc je wiederbekomme?
Weil so ne Bindung an battle.net ist permanent.


----------



## Crylork (19. September 2009)

Hey,

hatte das Problem auch.. Bei mir hat das 2 Wochen gedauert, bis ich mein Acc. zurückbekommen habe.. Hab auch voll viele Tickets geschrieben, sogar bei Blizz damals angerufen (dort war aber immer besetzt). Hab mir nen Testacc. erstellt und mit GM gesprochen. 
Dann wurde mein Account gesperrt und nach 2 den wie bereits gesagten 2 Wochen, bekam ich meinen Account mit allen Charakteren einwandfrei wieder zurück. 

Check mal dein PC durch.. Habe damals Anti-Vir durchlaufen lassen und so zeug, bloß es hatte nix gefunden. Hijackthis wurde mir dann empfohlen und ich lies es durchlaufen. Das hatte dann Spyware bei mir entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es könnte eine Zeit dauern, bis du deinen Account zurück bekommst


----------



## Myríel1 (19. September 2009)

hab mir hilfe einer freundin schon alles durchlaufen lassen und es wurde nix gefunden...

ich hoffe nur ich kriege alles wieder, denn sonst sind 3 jahre arbeit dahin..


ach im arsenal kann ich aufpassen wie er meine chars mehr und mehr auszieht...
es ist zum heulen...

vor allem durch battle.net ist das scheiße..wie soll ich da das an meinen acc dort knüpfen wenn das laut agb permanent mit dem anderen verknüpft ist?


----------



## Vanitra (19. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Virenscanner
> Ich bin der Meinung hier langt kein billiger Freeware Virenscanner wie zB Antivir - 20 bis 30 Euro für zB Kaspersky Anti-Virus sind kein großer Aufwand dafür, dass man mehrmals am Tag aktuelle Virensiganturen erhält, die dafür sorgen, dass man Hackern immer einen Schritt vorraus ist.


Es ist vollkommen egal ob Antivir Free oder eine Bezahlversion. Es tut jeder Virenscanner der mind. einmal am Tag aktuelle Signaturen bekommt.
Man ist eben Hackern keinen Schritt vorraus da der Hack/Virus ja schon mind. einmal aufgetreten sein muss damit er in die Signaturenliste kommt.



			
				Isilrond schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Firewall
> Hier komm ich um ehrlich zu sein mit der Windowsfirewall aus - Freeware wie Zone Alarm ist auch nicht verkehrt - da man hier zB bestimmen kann welchem Programm man uneingeschränkten Netzverkehr erlaubt oder welche Ports man freigibt.


Die Windows Firewall hat genausoviel mit einer Firewall zu tun wie der Windows Editor mit Word. Nichtmal die Grundfunktionen sind ausreichend. Lieber eine von Zone-Labs, COMMODO oder anderen nutzen.



			
				Isilrond schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Browser
> Sicher tauchen ständig neue Sicherheitslücken für Browser auf - aber wer wirklich auf der sicheren Seite sein will benutzt Firefox 3.5.2 oder Opera - dazu Add-Ons wie "Flashblock" und "Noscript" - wenn man aber auf Phishing Mails reinfällt, dann kann man einem auch nicht mehr helfen.


Der Internet Explorer ist Angriffsziel Nummer 1. Also Firefox, Opera oder sonstwas nutzen. Gegen Viren per EMail hilft ein Virenscanner der auch die EMail-Anhänge prüft oder man liest die EMails nur online im Browser, das ist noch besser.

4. Updates
Halte dein System immer aktuell. Jeden 1. Dienstag im Monat ist der so genannte Patchday an dem Microsoft neue Updates für Windows und andere Microsoftprodukte veröffentlicht.

5. Gold kaufen/Bots/Reitmounts/Haustiere
- Wer Gold kauft oder sich Bots runterlädt darf sich über eine Infektion des Systems nicht wundern. Diese Seiten sind die Virenschleudern schlechthin.
- Blizzard wird niemals im Spiel jemand anschreiben um die Links zu neuen Mounts oder Haustieren zu schicken. 
- Blizzard wird niemals per EMail nach den Accountdaten fragen.
- Nur auf der offiziellen Login-Seite und/oder der offiziellen Battle.net Seite sollte man seine Accountdaten eintragen, sonst niemals irgendwo!

6. "Freunde"
Wie hat doch mal einer so schön geschrieben:
*Geben niemals irgend einem "Freund" deine Accountdaten dem du im wirklichen Leben nicht die Faust ins Gesicht drücken kannst.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei das weitergeben der Accountdaten sowieso untersagt ist und zum Accountban führen kann.

7. Autoupdater
Weder Curse, noch Matrix, noch der Buffedclient oder andere haben Interesse daran dir Viren unterzuschieben.
Es hat nämlich nichts mit der Art und Weise zu tun wie man die Addons updatet, also automatisch oder per Hand.
Wenn überhaupt dann sitzt ein möglicher Virus im Archiv des Addons und da ist der Virenscanner gefragt.
Und wenn der Virnscanner den nicht erkennt, dann erkennt er ihn auch nicht wenn man das Addon per Hand updatet.


----------



## dianteli (19. September 2009)

Ja es ist schon zum heulen.
Ich hab Kaspersky Internetsecurity drauf, mach regelmässig meine Updates für Windows und Kaspersky, benutze Firefox, benutze keine Autoupdater, kaufe kein Gold und auch keine "zusätzlichen" Mounts und natürlich geb ich meine Daten nicht weiter. Aber trotzdem wurde der Account gehackt.
Die ganzen Progs wie eben mein Virenscanner, HiJackThis und Spybot haben nix gefunden. Der Account ist nun mal gehackt da kann man nichts anderes machen als auf den Kundenservice von Blizz zu hoffen (GM Ticket ist sein heute Vormittag raus, Mail an den Kundendienst auch).

Aber was mir mehr Sorgen macht - was hab ich da in Punkt Sicherheit falsch gemacht? Wie kann ich dann meinen PC schützen (es sind ja auch noch andere Daten drauf)?

Und das ganze genau jetzt wo ich 1 Woche Urlaub hab und da mal vermehrt Zeit in WoW investieren wollte - tja manchmal hat man schon Pech.

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Vanitra (19. September 2009)

Gibt noch die Möglichkeit das du dir durch eine EMail mit Anhang etwas zugezogen hattest. Gibt auch Trojaner die sich selbst löschen wenn ihre Arbeit getan ist.
Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob man die hinterher noch irgendwie feststellen kann. Aber da dieser Umstand bekannt ist muss es irgendwie erkennbar sein.
Oder du hast dir nen Rootkit eingefangen. Mal direkt danach scannen. Oder dein PW ist zu unsicher so daß man nur deine EMail irgendwie rausfinden muss und leicht dein PW erraten kann.
Oder einer deiner Freunde/Verwandten aus dem RL hat deine Daten verwendet und bei ihm auf dem Rechner wurden die Daten geklaut. Das kommt auch öfter vor.

Einfach so kommt niemand an deinen Acc-Namen und dein Passwort. Und aus dem blauen heraus kann man da auch nichts erraten.
Es muss also irgend etwas passiert sein damit deine Daten bekannt wurden.


----------



## Spudy (19. September 2009)

.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. September 2009)

Spudy schrieb:


> Mit Battel Net hatt Blizz WOW Hackbar gemacht so wie es aussieht.
> 
> Lg Spudy (Norgannon)


Sagt jemand der es nicht besser weis. Klar es sind immer die anderen Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (19. September 2009)

Also ich hab ja letzens schonmal hier gepostet weil mein Acc gehackt wurde. Damals war es der *PSW.wow.ikz* Keylogger, den ich mir vermutlich über den *Curseclient* eingefangen hab. Ich hab dann meines ganzes System nach Viren und allem was es sonst noch so gibt gescannt bis wirklich, absolute garnichts mehr zu finden gewesen ist. Und just heute springt wieder mein Antivir an und nun ratet mal was für einen Keylogger es gefunden hat....richtig! Es ist wieder der PSW.wow.ikz! Was hab ich gemacht seid dem...ich habe den Curse runtergeworfen und mir den *BLASC* von Buffed.de geladen. Diesen habe ich so ca. einmal am Tag benutzt um nach Updates zu suchen. Außerdem habe ich gestern per Hand die neue Version von *BDM* runtergeladen. Ich war auch seid mein Acc gehackt wurde wirklich extrem Vorsichtig was bei mir auf den Rechner kommt und was nicht. Von daher kann ich euch nur den Tipp geben checkt mal euren Rechner auch wenn ihr glaubt nichts drauf zu haben. Und vielleicht auch ein Tipp an die Leute von Buffed.de...untersucht mal euren BLASC nicht das da vielleicht doch irgendwie was reingekommen ist.


----------



## Shadria (19. September 2009)

Myríel schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute gehackt.
> ...
> Hab das Formular ausgefüllt und warte seit 8:00 auf ne Antwort vom GM (bin mit anderem Acc drin).
> 
> ...



Normalerweise solltest du deinen Acc wiederbekommen, ja.

Dein Acc wird auf dein Verlangen, falls er aufgrund eines "Hacks" zu einem b-net-Acc hinzugefügt worden ist, wieder von dem b-net-Acc getrennt. Wurde zumindest schon bei etlichen "gehackten" so verfahren.


----------



## dianteli (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann hier mal etwas über meinen gehackten Account berichten:

Am frühen Nachmittag war ich mit meinem Gästeaccount in WOW eingeloggt und ein GM hat auf mein Ticket geantwortet. Ich hab ihm nochmal alles kurz erklärt. Er meinte er überprüft das gleich mal und gibt mir Bescheid. Hat dann in etwa 5 Mins gedauert und er hat mir bestätigt, dass mein Account gehackt wurde. Er hat mir ein neues Passwort auf eine andere Mailadresse geschickt und gemeint, dass ich den Account heute noch, spätestens morgen wieder benutzen könnte. Die geklauten Sachen werden, soweit es für Blizz nachvollziehbar ist, innerhalb der nächsten 5 - 10 Werktage wieder rückerstattet.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Leidensgefährten ein bißchen Hoffnung geben. Und ich muss sagen, auch wenn man auch andere Sachen über die GM's liest, ich bin mit der angebotenen Lösung zufrieden. Klar wärs toll wenn die Wiederherstellung ein bißchen schneller klappen würde - aber 10 Tage gehen auch rum.

Ich bin jetzt schon den ganzen Nachmittag am rumsuchen was ich mir da eingefangen haben könnte. Virenscanner läuft schon rauf und runter, hat aber nix gefunden. Mir wurde jetzt noch CCleaner empfohlen - mal sehen ob der was findet. Malwarebytes Anti Malware hab ich auch schon versucht - hat auch nix gefunden. Bin aber weiter am rumsuchen - hoffe halt, dass ich den PC nicht komplett neu aufsetzen muss - sowas hasse ich wie die Pest!

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## SuperAlex (19. September 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Euer Account wurde "gehackt" - Was Tun?


Neuen erstelln!


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2009)

dianteli schrieb:


> ...



http://www.hijackthis.de


----------



## teroa (20. September 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Euer Account wurde "gehackt" - Was Tun?




sich überlegen was mann falsch gemacht.
es ist immer der vor dem pc schuld ---


----------



## toob9x (20. September 2009)

Hey,
als ich grade aufgestanden bin guckte ich etwas blöd als ich eine eMail von Blizzard in meinem Postfach hatte mit dem Betreff:"Battle.net Account – Ihr Passwort wurde modifiziert"
Ich ging ersteinmal auf die Seite und versuchte mich einzuloggen, vergeblich.
So wie es wohl jeder gemacht hätte hab ich mir ein neues Passwort erstellt und mich ersteinmal eingeloggt und geguckt ob irgendetwas verstellt worden ist. 
Soweit ich es aber sehen konnte, war da nichts.
Als letztes klickte ich auf meinem *World of Warcraft Account den ich seit Juni 2009 nicht mehr bezahlt hatte*, und was sah ich da?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir natürlich sofort die Nummer vom Blizzard-Support raus gesucht um das zu klären, aber dort ist natürlich Sonntags keiner.
Was kann ich nun machen? Ich glaube kaum das die Daten für die Kreditkarte gestimmt haben, und ich bald Post bekomme.

mfg


----------



## Testare (20. September 2009)

toob9x schrieb:


> Hey,
> als ich grade aufgestanden bin guckte ich etwas blöd als ich eine eMail von Blizzard in meinem Postfach hatte mit dem Betreff:"Battle.net Account – Ihr Passwort wurde modifiziert"
> Ich ging ersteinmal auf die Seite und versuchte mich einzuloggen, vergeblich.
> So wie es wohl jeder gemacht hätte hab ich mir ein neues Passwort erstellt und mich ersteinmal eingeloggt und geguckt ob irgendetwas verstellt worden ist.
> ...



Wenn du gehackt wurdest (davon geh ich aus) nicht dein Problem.
Klar solltest Du es bei Blizz klären, aber für die Zahlungen bist nicht Du verantwortlich, sondern entweder der "Hacker" oder die arme Sau die den Acc in gutem Glauben gekauft hat ^^


----------



## michael92 (21. September 2009)

Ich habe eine Frage.

Mein Account wurde gehackt und man hat damit Werbung für den Gold Verkauf gemacht. Jetzt hat mein Account einen Perma Bann bekommen und ich habe eine Mail an Blizzard geschickt.

Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich eine Chance habe meinen Account wieder zurück zu bekommen.

Und nein ich habe meine Accountdaten niemanden weitergegeben!


----------



## Isilrond (21. September 2009)

wowaccountreviewEU@bliizard.com

schreib da mal hin oder Ruf den Kundenservice an


----------



## michael92 (21. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> wowaccountreviewEU@bliizard.com
> 
> schreib da mal hin oder Ruf den Kundenservice an




Ok mache ich mal danke dir.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. September 2009)

dianteli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit ein paar Leidensgefährten ein bißchen Hoffnung geben. Und ich muss sagen, auch wenn man auch andere Sachen über die GM's liest, ich bin mit der angebotenen Lösung zufrieden. Klar wärs toll wenn die Wiederherstellung ein bißchen schneller klappen würde - aber 10 Tage gehen auch rum.




Ich denke mal mit den 10 Tagen ist man da wirklich noch gut bedient. Blizzard muss ja die ganzen Logs durchforsten um zu schauen, was du alles vor deinem Hack auf der Bank oder im Inventar hattest. Wenn auch die Gildenbank dran glauben musste, muss Blizz hier ebenso verfahren.

Und wie ich das hier so lese gibt es ja wirklich mehr als genug solcher Fälle. Und bis man die alle bearbeitet hat, vergeht nun mal ein wenig Zeit.

Wenn man wirklich gehackt wurde, kann Blizzard das auch nachvollziehen. Ich habe hier schon desöfteren gelesen, dass viele ihren Account zurückbekommen haben und auch ihre Ausrüstung wiederbekommen haben.


Habe aber auch schon von einigen Permanent-Banns gelesen. Wie es in diesem Bereich aussieht ist schwer zu sagen. Hab schon öfters von permanenter Sperrung des Accounts gelesen, wo viele Leute beteuert haben, sie seien unschuldig. Bei einem Hack kann man Blizz evtl noch überzeugen den Bann aufzuheben. Wenn man es selbst verschuldet hat, dann sieht es wohl ganz schlecht aus. Blizzard ist da echt hart in solchen Fällen.

Ich selber bin bisher glücklicherweise noch nie gehackt worden. Da der BattleNet-Account wohl bald sowieso Pflicht wird habe ich aus meinem Account auch vor einiger Zeit schon einen BNet-Account gemacht. Desweiteren habe ich noch einen Authenticator hinzugefügt. Bisher lief wirklich ALLES einwandrei!

Bezüglich eines Account-Banns will ich nur noch mal davor warnen, dass ihr euch kein Gold im I-Net kauft und auch keine Bots installiert. Sowas sieht Blizzard als Verstoß gegen die Account-Regeln an und dann gibt es einen Bann! In den AGB, die ihr nach jedem Patch akzeptiert, stimmt ihr zu, dass Blizzard euren Rechner durchsuchen darf. Und wenn sie solche Software entdecken, dann könnt ihr euch von eurem Account verabschieden. Das ist zwar ein klein wenig offtopic, aber viele beteuern in solchen Fällen unschuldig zu sein, weil sie vllt. garnicht wissen, dass sowas verboten ist. Unwissenheit schützt nun mal nicht vor Strafe. Und wie gesagt ist Blizzard da knallhart!


----------



## michael92 (22. September 2009)

> Accounts die permanent geschlossen wurden, können nicht wieder zum Spielen genutzt werden.
> 
> Wir möchten Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass wir:
> 
> ...



Habe grad das hier gefunden. Mein Acc hat ja einen Perma Bann aber Langsam glaub ich nicht das ich ihn zurück bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (22. September 2009)

Zum Thema wie man sich (unter anderem)einen Trojaner einfängt obwohl man gute Software aufgespielt hat .


Kunden des auf Spiele-Peripheriegeräte spezialisierten Hardwareherstellers Razer haben sich möglicherweise beim Herunterladen von Treibern für Mäuse und Keyboards einen Trojaner eingefangen.

Dies meldet der Sicherheitsdienstleister Trend Micro, der Razer umgehend zu dem Problem informierte, woraufhin die Treiber-Seiten vorläufig vom Netz genommen wurden. Nach Angaben von Trend Micro erhielten die Kunden von Razer beim Versuch, einen Treiber herunter zu laden, einen Trojaner, der wiederum einen Wurm nachlädt.

Dieser Wurm namens WORM.ASPXOR.AB wird bisher nur von recht wenigen Virenscannern erkannt. Noch ist unklar, wie lange die schwerwiegenden Sicherheitsprobleme bereits bestehen. Trend Micro zufolge scheinen die Angriffe in den letzten 24 bis 36 Stunden begonnen zu haben, was auf eine geringe Zahl von erfolgreichen Infektionen hoffen lässt.

Razer fordert dennoch alle Kunden, die in der letzten Zeit einen Treiber von den Support-Seiten des Unternehmens herunter geladen haben, dazu auf, ihr System umgehend einer ausführlichen Virenprüfung zu unterziehen. Wann die Support-Seite von Razer wieder ans Netz geht, ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt. Bei Problemen sollen sich die Kunden an den technischen Support wenden.



So kann ich mir das zb. bei Addons bzw. Curseupdater vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (25. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe meinen Account wieder zurück bekommen und das in 5 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I Love Blizzard   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (25. September 2009)

michael92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (25. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> wowaccountreviewEU@*bliizard*.com
> 
> schreib da mal hin oder Ruf den Kundenservice an


am besten schreibst noch deinen key rein und schickst ne kopie von deinem pass mit.



wennst an diese emailadresse per copy and paste irgendwelche persönlichen daten und den key schickst, siehst deinen acc bestimmt nicht mehr.

ich geh mal davon aus das es nur ein tippfehler war und keine bösen absichten dahinter stecken.


----------



## Starfros (25. September 2009)

und ein neuer:

Chun Feng, Virenspezialist bei Microsoft, hat auf der Malware-Konferenz Virus Bulletin in Genf über den Trojaner Dogrobot berichtet. Dieser verursachte durch das Ausspähen von Login-Daten für Online-Spiele in chinesischen Internet-Cafes einen Schaden von rund 1,2 Milliarden US-Dollar.

Dazu nutzt der Trojaner eine Art Hintertür in der Windows Systemwiederherstellung und kombiniert diese mit einer Schwachstelle in den "Hard Disk Recovery Cards", die in vielen chinesischen Internet-Cafes zum Einsatz kommen. Diese verhindern das Schreiben auf die Festplatte bzw. ermöglichen das Wiederherstellen des alten Zustands.
Dogrobot, der mittlerweile in der fünften Generation kursiert, nutzt diverse Rootkit-Techniken um sich zu verstecken. Anfangs nutzt er lediglich den Windows Volume Management Layer, inzwischen nistet er sich aber auch im Windows IDE/ATAPI Port Driver Layer ein, um nicht entdeckt zu werden.

Der Trojaner nutzt Lücken im Browser aus, um auf die Festplatte zu gelangen. Findet er dort ein Netzwerk vor, so versucht er über ARP-Cache-Poisoning weitere Windows-PCs im Umfeld zu infizieren. Auch über USB-Sticks kann er auf einen Rechner gelangen.


----------



## Düstermond (27. September 2009)

Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert, trozdem paranoidem Sicherheits-Wahn.
Hab jetzt das Webformular benutzt, wo man CD-Key und Perso benutzen muss und hoffe, dass mein Account wiederhergestellt werden kann.


----------



## silver18781 (27. September 2009)

ihr wurdet gehackt? was tun? GENAU! erst nach buffed und ausheulen und ganz zum schluss nach blizz gehen und die daten anfordern


----------



## michael92 (29. September 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> ihr wurdet gehackt? was tun? GENAU! erst nach buffed und ausheulen und ganz zum schluss nach blizz gehen und die daten anfordern




Klar irgendwo müssen wir uns ausheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

auch von meinem gehackten Account gibt es Neues zu berichten - ich hab ihn wieder:

Ich habe am 19.09.09 per Ticket an GM gemeldet (mit Gästeaccount), dass mein Account gehackt wurde. Am Sonntag 20.09.09 konnte ich selbst meinen Account wieder nutzen, allerdings fast alle Chars nackt, einer gelöscht, Bankfächer leer und Gold weg. Am Samstag drauf (26.09.09) war mein Account wieder vollständig, d.h. alle Sachen inkl. Char, Ausrüstung, Bankfächer und Gold wieder vorhanden.

Also grad mal eine Woche hat Blizz in meinem Fall für die komplette Wiederherstellung gebraucht - das ist doch recht ordentlich finde ich.

Und als Trost hat mir der Hacker noch sämtliche Taschen voll mit Blümchen (darunter doch einige Stacks Frostlotus) dagelassen - also eine nette Entschädigung für 1 Woche Account net uneingeschränkt nutzen können.

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ihr werdet Fragebögen zu eurem Account, den darauf befindlichen Charakteren bekommen.
> (zB. "Nennen sie einen Gegenstand, den einer ihrer Charaktere trägt")



Na gut das es das Arsenal gibt und man mal eben nachsehen kann was man angeblich selbst trägt. Sorry aber so einen Quatsch habe ich noch nie gehört. Keine Ahnung von wem du jemals so einen Fragebogen bekommen hast aber von Blizzard war dieser bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Kazark (30. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert, trozdem paranoidem Sicherheits-Wahn.
> Hab jetzt das Webformular benutzt, wo man CD-Key und Perso benutzen muss und hoffe, dass mein Account wiederhergestellt werden kann.



CD-Key ODER Perso. Man sollte die Formulare schon genau lesen bevor man sie ausfüllt. Der Personalausweis ist nur für den Fall das man den CD-Key nicht mehr hat. Im Zweifelsfall wird den Account IMMER derjenige mit Priorität bekommen auf dessen Name er eingerichtet wurde, unabhängig davon wer den CD-Key hat. Das ist ein interner Sicherheitsmechanismus der zum Tragen kommt wenn z.b ein Account mal verkauft wurde und der vorherige Besitzer doch auf die Idee kommt den Account zurueckhaben zu wollen. Er wird ihn auch bekommen selbst wenn alles geändert wurde.

Ich kann euch nur Raten einfach die kostenlose Telefonhotline zu nutzen, dies geht nach paar Minuten Warteschlange auf jeden fall schneller und einfacher als über die Webformulare. Vor dem Anruf kann man vorab schnell ein Formular mit der Kopie des personalausweises schicken und im Telefongespräch bezug drauf nehmen. Der Bearbeiter kann dann sofort drauf zugreifen und alles notwenige in echtzeit veranlassen ohne das man 8 Wochen warten muss.

Die kopie des personalausweises sollte im übrigen von DEMJENIGEN sein auf dem der WoW Account eingerichtet wurde, NICHT auf jemjenigen auf dem z.b ein Battle-Net Account läuft. Der Name im Battlenet ist irrelevant und lässt sich ändern. Der Name im WoW Account lässt sich NICHT ändern.


bb


----------



## Varitu (1. Oktober 2009)

Mich hats jetzt auch erwischt. Irgendein Chinese hat meinen ACC in einen Battlenet Account transferiert.

Als Ofz in der Gilde doppelt ärgerlich. Chars gelöscht, Bank und Gildenbank komplett geplündert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe man braucht die Antwort auf die Geheimfrage nicht wenn man den ganzen Rest hat (Perso, Adresse etc.). Die Antwort weiß ich nicht mehr.

Gruß varitu


----------



## schattenkriegerin (1. Oktober 2009)

bei mir genau das gleiche komme nicht mehr rien in battelnet umgewandelt und nichts geht mehr  auch shcon blizz angeschrieben wie es hier steht aber immenroch keine antwort bekommen was tun ??


----------



## Rhesus (1. Oktober 2009)

schattenkriegerin schrieb:


> bei mir genau das gleiche komme nicht mehr rien in battelnet umgewandelt und nichts geht mehr  auch shcon blizz angeschrieben wie es hier steht aber immenroch keine antwort bekommen was tun ??



warten


----------



## Varitu (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

so. Nach gut 30 Minuten in der (Kostenlosen) Warteschleife hatte ich einen von Blizzard an der Strippe. Dank Adresse, Geheimantwort und CD Key gings dann recht flott. Er meinte das die Chars wohl im Laufe des Tages wieder hergestellt werden. Items und Gold (auch Gildenbank) dauern ca.8-10Tage mit widerherstellen.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## schattenkriegerin (2. Oktober 2009)

habe zwar meinen char wieder bekommen aber nakig ohne gold und alles ich wech 

muss ich nochmal  blizz anschreiben oder legt sich das in ein paar tagen wieder ??


----------



## Varitu (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hab meine Chars auch zurück (nackt). Laut dem Blizz Mitarbeiter dauert es ein paar Tage, da die GM´s im Moment wegen Hacks viel zu tun haben.

Ich verbringe die Zeit mit angeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich da mehr beunruhigt. Habe den REchner mit Spybot und Kaspersky 2010 gescannt und es wurde nichts! gefunden.
Habe selber nur einen eintrag in meiner Zonealarm Firewall gefunden. Die Datei bezieht sich anscheindend auf einen Wurm.

Also Wurm eingefangen der sich selber wieder gelöscht hat? Oder hats ein Hacker geschafft sich durch den Router zu boxen in den PC hinein?


----------



## Slarianox (2. Oktober 2009)

Netter Guid nur zu der Frage zum acc und den chars Nennen sie einen Gegenstand, den einer ihrer Charaktere trägt
Arsenal ftw un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein hacker oder jede x Beliebige mensch kann sich da schnell ein Item Raussuchen ^^ Die Frage wird wohl eher nicht kommen


----------



## schattenkriegerin (2. Oktober 2009)

angeln ist ne gute idde nur der kelr hat meine gute angel ab skill 200 geklaut auch wech 

komische ist mein shcurke level 30 hat komplette rüssi 

mein dk wurde teil der tank und teil der dd  rüssi geklaut 
bei mage alles wech 

glaube werde mit dk etwas gold farmen und inis gehen auch wenn mit halber tank/dd rüssi


----------



## DaniL (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe damals also vor 3 Wochen auch die meiste Zeit geangelt.

Hatte ja noch meine T - Teile und das T6 hatt er mir komplett da gelassen...konnte ich paar dailys machen und hab die ganzen fische dann im AH verkauft.

Hab gut 4k Gold in einer Woche nur mit Fischeverkauf gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte ich mir dann gleich die Adligenkarte für mein Retri equip leisten xD


----------



## Stuzzy (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Mein Account wurde zwar nicht "gehackt" aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe heute ein neues iPhone bekommen und natürlich gleich alles aufs neue gepackt, das alte gelöscht und dann versorgt. Kurz darauf wollte ich wieder WoW spielen und dann fiel mir ein -> verdammt! Ich hab denn Authenticator aufm alten iPhone vergessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz darauf habe ich über das Webformular eine Meldung an den Support gemacht, mein Problem wie oben geschildert und gleich alle Infos (Meine Adresse, Geheime Frage, WoW Keys, Authenticator Serial welche ich zum Glück mal notiert habe) mitgeschickt.

Nun meine Frage, wie lange geht es etwa bis ich meinen Account wieder zurückhab? Muss ich sonst noch was tun?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (3. Oktober 2009)

Kannst Montag schon eine antwort haben, aber auch erst in 3-4 Wochen. Jenachdem wieviel Blizz derzeit zu tun hat.


----------



## Stuzzy (3. Oktober 2009)

Igoar85 schrieb:


> Kannst Montag schon eine antwort haben, aber auch erst in 3-4 Wochen. Jenachdem wieviel Blizz derzeit zu tun hat.



ok. dann hoff ich mal dass es schnell geht. das doofste daran ist ja, dass ich in meinem b-net account 2 wow accounts drin habe und bei beiden meine kreditkarte eingetragen ist. Das heisst wenns extrem lange dauert, kann ich nicht mal die bezahlung stoppen... oO


----------



## Rökchen (3. Oktober 2009)

Eine Frage: Mein Account wurde auch gerade ( vor 2 Wochen *hust* ) gehackt,
Ist es besser eine E-mail schreiben, Über Telefon anrufen , oder per Kumpel ingame einem GM schreiben lassen?
Weil irgendwie schreiben viele das bei der Email ~ eine / zwei wochen draufgegangen sind.
Beim Telefon bis zu 5 Std (stimmt das? óO)
Und bei GM binnen tagen...


----------



## Dyrilon (3. Oktober 2009)

Rökchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Mein Account wurde auch gerade ( vor 2 Wochen *hust* ) gehackt,
> Ist es besser eine E-mail schreiben, Über Telefon anrufen , oder per Kumpel ingame einem GM schreiben lassen?
> Weil irgendwie schreiben viele das bei der Email ~ eine / zwei wochen draufgegangen sind.
> Beim Telefon bis zu 5 Std (stimmt das? óO)
> Und bei GM binnen tagen...



Also mein Account wurde ja auch vor ein paar Tagen gehackt, abends dann das Webformular abgeschickt und 2 Tage drauf hatte ich den Account wieder zurück, und das mit nem PermaBann. Allerdings dauert es bis zu 1 1/2 Wochen bis ich meine Sachen wieder hab, sprich ich renne jetzt durch die ganze Welt und erforsche alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ja nicht kämpfen.
Aber am Besten du füllst das Webformular aus welches dir in der Mail verlinkt wurde


----------



## schattenkriegerin (4. Oktober 2009)

wüde das formula ausfüllen hat bei mir geholfen nach 2 tagen acc wieder 

ok alle chars fast nackt aber auch nur fast mage komplet im arsch 
mein dudu hat tank und heiler klamoten verloren mit dem levle ich jetzt gestern langeweie 3 level an einem tag 

und dk wurde pvp rüssi gelassen mit dem mache ich ab und zu dalys 


bringt den angeln was mit ner normalen rute in dalaran ???

was ich bei mir komisch fand mein dk ist bergbauer 
und hatte plötzlich 30 titan erze von denen ich nchts wusste


----------



## Grexo (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo - mein account wurde nun schon zum 2ten mal gehackt innerhalb .. ähm. 1 1/2 Monaten. 

Nun, damals hatte ich ihn in einen bnet account umgewandelt und hatte den somit direkt wieder, ticket geschrieben und nach ein paar tagen war alles wieder gut.

Jetzt heute morgen fand ich eine Email von blizzard im Postfach (wohlgemerkt, eine richtige und keine faker..)
Das mein pw geändert wurde. Ich dachte natürlich "wtf. nicht schon wieder.." [Ich hab meinen PC damals auf Viren etc. durchgecheckt, nichts gefunden.]
Ich hab auf PW wiederherstellen bei dem bnet-account gemacht, hatte das PW geändert und wollt emich einloggen. "Ihr account wurde gesperrt" oder so eine meldung. Permanent Suspendiert.
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine e-mail diesbezüglich.. Kommt die noch (ist fast eine stunde nun her..erst) oder muss ich das webformular ausfüllen?

Zum webformular : Jo, der account gehört nicht richtig mir. [flame on please <3] Und ich besitze ihn jedoch seit paar monaten, nichts ist passiert während dieser zeit. Auch nicht als ich mit dem WoW-Account einen Battlenet account errichtet hab - ging es gut. Jetzt weiß ich jedoch nicht den Original CD Key und auch nicht die Geheimfrage. (Geheimfrage vom Bnet account weiß ich natürlich, auch wenn ich mehrfach was eingeben musste weil ich in sowas merken viel zu schlecht bin -.-) 
Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht der erstbesitzer und kann kein Passbild von mir beilegen.

Besteht noch Hoffnung dass ich meinen Account wiederkrieg?
(Ich hab mir gestern eine gamecard gekauft und hab die jetzt hier dummerweise rumliegen -.-)

[Wer flamen möchte, kann dies tun oder auch einfach unterlassen. Letzteres wäre mir natürlich lieber.]


----------



## schattenkriegerin (4. Oktober 2009)

das natürlich ganz doof kannste dne den nicht frage der dir dne acc gegeben hat ob  er die den cd key geben kann ??


ps. habe meine sachen   nach nur 4 tagen wieder bekommen


----------



## Kruteck (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wurde vor ein paar Tagen auch gehackt.
Mein Main Char wurde komplett ausgenommen ( Items, Gold, Taschen .... )
Bank war auch leer und mein 74 DK ebenso.
Mein PW ist kompliziert gewählt worden, habe Firewall sowie ein immer auf den aktuellsten Stand gebrachtes Antivirus Programm, ebenson auch kein keylogger drauf. Ich bin schon immer sehr vorsichtig im Internet unterwegs, halte mich nicht auf gefährliche Websites auf, kaufe auch kein WOW-Gold etc.. und ich kann absolust nicht verstehen wie es sein kann, dass jemand meinen Account gehackt hat.

Das seltsame ist auch noch, dass all meine Charaktere nicht gelöscht wurden.... 
Mein DK hat immer noch in einem Zelt gestanden wo ich ihn auch ausgeloggt hatte, jedoch oehne Gold/Items.. in der Nähe war jedoch weder nen Briefkasten noch nen Verkäufer etc.... ist schon sehr seltsam.. 

Naja habe die Support Mail benutzt und in 2 Tagen meinen Account wieder gehabt, ingame dann GM angesprochen und gesagt bekommen es wäre kein Problem die Items wieder herzustellen, dies jedoch mit einem Zeitaufwand von ca 3-5 Tagen , weil zZ sehr viel zu arbeit vorliegen würden.

Ich bin sehr froh dass ich meinen Account und bald meine Items wieder habe, und finde den WOW Support soweit echt super.

LG


----------



## schattenkriegerin (5. Oktober 2009)

ging mir nicht anderes 

habe alles wieder bekommen 

komische ist ich ahbe meinen dk in dalaran ausgelogt und fand den im solazar becken wieder mit 180 saronit erzen und 30 titanerzen von denen ich nichts wusste 

und mit pvp rüssi an 

hatte auch kompliziertes pw und alles hatte nichts geholfen


----------



## Otama (5. Oktober 2009)

wird der account eigentlich auf den punkt zurück gesetzt bevor man gehackt wurde oder kann man in der zeit in der die alles wiederherstellen irgendwas farmen und bekommt dann die verlorenen sachen dazu?

achja und weiß jemand wie das mit na gilde aussieht? ich wurde gehackt und alle meine chars sind aus ihren gilden raus gegangen aber einer meiner chars hatte eine gilde mit bankfächern für sich alleine wo nur er drin war und diese ist jetzt wohl gelöscht. wird die dann auch wiederhergestellt?


----------



## schattenkriegerin (6. Oktober 2009)

e-mail an blizz das du acc wiedr bekommst und wenn du acc hast ticket ingame zum go

ich habe meine sache per post wieder bekommen dadurch alte behalten 
wie das aber mit gilden ist kp sorry das weis ich nicht


----------



## DaniL (7. Oktober 2009)

Stuzzy schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage. Mein Account wurde zwar nicht "gehackt" aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
> 
> Ich habe heute ein neues iPhone bekommen und natürlich gleich alles aufs neue gepackt, das alte gelöscht und dann versorgt. Kurz darauf wollte ich wieder WoW spielen und dann fiel mir ein -> verdammt! Ich hab denn Authenticator aufm alten iPhone vergessen!
> 
> ...




Du kommst doch sicherlich in die Accountverwaltung oder?

Meines wissens kann man den Authenticator da auch wieder raus nehmen und sich ohne einloggen.


----------



## DaniL (7. Oktober 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> wird der account eigentlich auf den punkt zurück gesetzt bevor man gehackt wurde oder kann man in der zeit in der die alles wiederherstellen irgendwas farmen und bekommt dann die verlorenen sachen dazu?
> 
> achja und weiß jemand wie das mit na gilde aussieht? ich wurde gehackt und alle meine chars sind aus ihren gilden raus gegangen aber einer meiner chars hatte eine gilde mit bankfächern für sich alleine wo nur er drin war und diese ist jetzt wohl gelöscht. wird die dann auch wiederhergestellt?




Also deine Charaktere werden alle wiederhergestellt , die gelöscht wurden. Meistens sind sie dann erstmal alle nackt.

Und dein Account wird nicht zu einem Punkt zurück gesetzt....in den ganzen Jahren WoW gabs meines wissen noch NIE einen Rollback der Server bzw der Accounts.
Das kann sich Blizzard glaub ich gar nichtmal leisten an der Masse von Terabytes an Daten , auch noch wiederherstellungspunkte zu setzen.


Das läuft so ab , dass sich Spezialisten bei Blizzard darum kümmern jeden einzelnen Gegenstand aus den Logfiles zu lesen und wiederherzustellen.
Die sehen wann DU dich des letzte mal ausgeloggt hast und stellen dann jeden einzelnen gegenstand wieder her und schicken ihn per post zu.
Also kannst ruhig weiter zocken , deswegen dauert das auch immer so lange bis man seine Items wieder bekommt.

Will nicht wissen was das für eine elendige Fummelarbeit ist jeden einzelnen Gegenstand wieder einzutippen


----------



## Stuzzy (7. Oktober 2009)

DaniL schrieb:


> Du kommst doch sicherlich in die Accountverwaltung oder?
> 
> Meines wissens kann man den Authenticator da auch wieder raus nehmen und sich ohne einloggen.



nein. ohne authenticator kommt man da nicht rein.


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. Oktober 2009)

DaniL schrieb:


> Also deine Charaktere werden alle wiederhergestellt , die gelöscht wurden. Meistens sind sie dann erstmal alle nackt.
> 
> Und dein Account wird nicht zu einem Punkt zurück gesetzt....in den ganzen Jahren WoW gabs meines wissen noch NIE einen Rollback der Server bzw der Accounts.
> Das kann sich Blizzard glaub ich gar nichtmal leisten an der Masse von Terabytes an Daten , auch noch wiederherstellungspunkte zu setzen.
> ...



Meines Wissens nach gab es Ende 2006 / Anfang 2007 mal nen Rollback von ich glaub 2 Tagen. Ob auf allen Servern weiß ich nciht, aber auf dem Mithrilorden auf jeden fall.


----------



## uffalla (7. Oktober 2009)

ich wurde auch vor ein paar Wochen gehackt
hab es aber in kürzester Zeit bemerkt (hab um 1 so ausgeloggt und wollte um 7 wieder einloggen)
hab dann das webformular ausgefüllt mit kopie vom perso(hab auch keinen Oiginalkey mehr) und als die hotline aufmachte (10.30? weiß nimmer) sofort auch angerufen
der hat dann gesehen, dass ne mail da ist und alles sofort bearbeitet
das mit dem account ging daraufhin recht zügig 4 oder 5 stunden später konnte ich wieder einloggen
Mein Glück war, dass der Hacker mir die Klamoten am leib belassen hat und ich somit noch alles machen konnte, hatte zwar kein gold oder sonstwas, alles war leer, aber eben mit einem Char noch die Klamotten ( die anderen waren alle nackt)
Die Gegenstände, die er geklaut hatte hab ich nach 6tagen wiederbekommen(ist ne lange Zeit, wenn man total nackt ist), aber wenn man ne ordentiche Gilde hat, ziehen die einen auch nackt durch paar heros, damit man wenigstens nen paar teile hat


----------



## Yokoono12 (7. Oktober 2009)

ich wurde in den leltzten 7 tagen gleich 2 mal gehackt, hab das erste mal ohne bann und nach 2 tagen meine sachen wieder bekommen, die allerdings am nächsten tag schon wieder weg waren. Hab dann gleich bei blizzard angerufen die mir den acc gebannt haben, sofort ne email bekommen in der stand das sie logfiles wollen vom virenscan. der acc war dann nach 5 std wieder offen, meine sachen hab ich bisher noch nicht wieder bekommen. also über die bearbeitung kann man sich wirklich nicht beklagen wobei es besser wäre man würde den authenticator auch ohne kreditkarte bekommen. Hoffe das diesmal nicht wieder alles nach einem tag weg ist....


----------



## DaniL (7. Oktober 2009)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> ich wurde in den leltzten 7 tagen gleich 2 mal gehackt, hab das erste mal ohne bann und nach 2 tagen meine sachen wieder bekommen, die allerdings am nächsten tag schon wieder weg waren. Hab dann gleich bei blizzard angerufen die mir den acc gebannt haben, sofort ne email bekommen in der stand das sie logfiles wollen vom virenscan. der acc war dann nach 5 std wieder offen, meine sachen hab ich bisher noch nicht wieder bekommen. also über die bearbeitung kann man sich wirklich nicht beklagen wobei es besser wäre man würde den authenticator auch ohne kreditkarte bekommen. Hoffe das diesmal nicht wieder alles nach einem tag weg ist....



Dann würde ich mal meinen PC von Viren/Trojanern und ähnliches säubern.
Wenn dein Account 2 mal gehackt wird und das innerhalb von paar Tagen dann hast du irgendwas auf deinem PC , da gibts kein wenn und aber.

Würde ich mir mal Gedanken drüber machen.

Ich will jetzt hier nicht WIEDER eine Diskussion um Virenscanner hervorrufen aber hau mal nen gescheiden virenscan drüber und nicht den gratis kram wo jedes update dreimal so lange dauert wie bei kostenpflichtigen


----------



## Stuzzy (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe meinen Account wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=127586 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vlink (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

nun gehöre ich auch zum erlesen Kreis der gehackten Accounts. Bin mal gespannt wie lang Blizzard braucht bis alles wieder in geregelten Bahnen bei mir läuft.

So Long

vlink


----------



## Tezja (9. Oktober 2009)

also bei meinem bruder hat alles nur 2 tage gedauert, bis er alles wieder hatte. 

so nun meine frage... darf man die sachen behalten die ein hacker gefarmt hat? oder das geld was er durch auktionshaushandel verdient hat oder sollte man das melden?


----------



## torcida (9. Oktober 2009)

ne, wieso solltest du sowas melden?
wenn er dir gold einbringt dann musst du es nicht zurück geben, was bringt es sich wenn du es weggibst^^

einfach behalten


----------



## Undo (9. Oktober 2009)

ist doch toll wenn ihr euren account wieder zurückbekommen habt..

jetzt aber blos vorsichtig sein und nicht wieder gold bei nem goldhändler kaufen.


----------



## rey54 (10. Oktober 2009)

mein account wurde zu einem battelnet account umgewandelt und ich kann mich nun nicht mehr einloggen, da ich ja die email adresse nich kenne.
was kann ich tun?


----------



## J_0_T (10. Oktober 2009)

rey54 schrieb:


> mein account wurde zu einem battelnet account umgewandelt und ich kann mich nun nicht mehr einloggen, da ich ja die email adresse nich kenne.
> was kann ich tun?



Webformular ausfüllen und warten... kannst eh nix anderes tun atm.


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist es schlimm wenn man sich freut das sein WOW Accoutn gehackt wurde??


----------



## Bjarni (10. Oktober 2009)

oder anrufen und nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn man sich freut das sein WOW Accoutn gehackt wurde??


Definitiv nicht,nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht,nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Puh zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte schon ich muss mich jetzt ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Weissnet (10. Oktober 2009)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Macht sich dein Krankenhausaufenthalt trotzdem bezahlt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo sticky wär nice,
aber 99% der Leute sind alles Deppen, das sie meistens hier nach hilfe suchen und es noch nichtmal für nötighalten wenn sie schon hilfe suchen in den offizielen blizzforen zu schauen...
glaube nicht das auch nur einer von diesen "experten" diesen sticky überhaupt bemerken/beachten würde.
Denen ist leider sowieso nichtmehr zu helfen, finde haben es zum teil auch verdient gehackt zu werden....


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Ding ist schon lange Sticky, aber egal...


----------



## Piposus (11. Oktober 2009)

Bald schreibe ich einen Thread über Penishygiene hier. Der soll dann bitte aber auch sticky werden!


----------



## b1sh0p (12. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich das in den anderen Triiied posten, aber der wurde gerade geschlossen.... Darum nun hier:



HostileRecords schrieb:


> Letzte woche Dienstag noch gehackt worden.
> GM meinte IP war aus Korea.
> Battle.net Account mit meinem WoW verknüpft.
> Tag später merk ich das ich n trojaner drauf hab, den nichtmal Avira Premium Löschen konnte.
> ...


Bei mir genau  das gleiche. Woher der Hack kam, weiß ich nicht. Aber mein PW war geändert und bevor ich das überhaupt bemerkt hatte, hatte ich schon Post von Blizzard von wegen Sicherheitssperrung vom Account.
Hab da also angerufen und die hat mir das bestätigt. 
Hab dann Email-PW geändert, BN-Account Zugang komplett geändert. Dann wurde mein Account vorzeitig wieder freigeschaltet und nun ist alles wieder gut. Bis darauf, dass ich gerade versuche den Virus loszuwerden..... Das hier hat mir zumindest beim Ansatz geholfen: http://forum.avira.de/wbb/index.php?page=T...;threadID=99517 Wies ausgeht kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.

Ach ja, eine lustige Eigenheit sollte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen: 
Bei dem Hack ist nichts abhanden gekommen. Keine Chars, kein Equip, kein Gold....
Allerdings war ich doch etwas verwirrt, als ich einige rare und epische Edelsteine, sowie Nethervortexe und Herz der Dunkelheit (oder Finsternis?) in meinen Taschen gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

Sorry falscher Thread ^^


----------



## Noldan (13. Oktober 2009)

Da ich wenig Lust habe mir jetzt alle Seiten dieses Threads komplett durchzulesen frag ich einfach mal nach xD

Auch ich gehöre seit Samstag zu den Leuten deren Account gehackt wurde. Gleich mal nen GM angeschrieben. Nach 4 Stunden warten ausgeloggt und am nächsten Tag hatte ich dann den Standartbrief im Postfach nach dem Motto "wir prüfen, blablabla..."

Nachdem GM Ticket auch gleich Webformular ausgefüllt und bis heute keinen bescheid. Nun sehe ich meinen Dudu, wie er ne neue Gilde hat, jeden Tag irgendwelche Raids macht und scheinbar Hero Inis farmt.

Jetzt zur eigentliche Frae. Ist es nicht so, dass die den Account zumindest bis zur Klärung der besitzverhältnisse sperren können? Und wenn sie das können, wieso wird das nicht gemacht?

Fragen über Frage, ich hoffe jemand hat ne Antwort für mich.

Achja, wie lange sind denn jetzt im Moment die Bearbeitungszeiten? Hat jemand a aktuelle Erfahrungen?

m.f.G. ein trauriger Ex-Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: So GM Kontaktiert und durch diesen abgewimmelt wurden. Der Account wird erstmal nicht gesperrt und ich mich auf Post von Blizzard warten. Keine vorläufige Accountsperre und der Hacker kann lustig weiter mit meinem Account tun und lassen wozu er lustig ist


----------



## nalcarya (13. Oktober 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Kurzinfo:* Blizzard wird euch Telefonisch nur mitteilen, das ihr das Webfomular
> ausfüllen sollt. Am Telefon gibt es keine direkte Wiederherstellung!


Das stimmt auch nciht ganz. hat sich aber seit Threaderstellung vielleicht auch geändert und hängt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch davon ab wie man am Telefon auftritt und wie nett der Mitarbeiter ist den man an die Strippe bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinem Acc wurde Sonntag auf Montag das PW geändert und alles was zu Gold zu machen war verkauft und das Gold weggeschickt und so. Der Mitarbeiter den ich dann beim Support ans Telefon bekam war 1.) sehr nett und 2.) sehr hilfsbereit. Direkt wiederherstellen konnte der natürlich nichts, aber er hat das alles in die Wege geleitet und mir mit der Sicherung meines Accs geholfen.

Am gleichen Tag abends wurden dann schon die ersten Gegenstände wiederhergestellt (die aus unserer Gildenbank, mein Main ist Offizier:>).


----------



## Noldan (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie läuft das denn genau ab? Bekommt man dann ne Mail von Blizzard, welche man im Webforumlar angebene hat? Wenn sie nämlich auf die Mail eingehen die in der Accountverwaltung steht, kommt bei mir nie was an, da die ja geändert wurde.

Da ich grad Nachtschicht habe und die Leitungen scheinbar tagsüber überlastet sind, habe ich es nach etlichen Fehlversuchen dann gelassen die Hotline anzurufen.

Kriegt man dan ein neues PW zugeschickt und die Mail wird wieder geändert oder wie läuft das dann, wenn alles geklärt ist?

Und noch etwas was mich stutzig macht. Der GM den ich angeschrieben hatte, meinte im Webformular fehlen wohl irgendwelche Daten und ich werde demnächste Post bekommen!. Aber was zu Hölle kann denn da fehlen, wenn alles ausgefüllt wurde. Wenn was fehlt kann man das Formular doch gar nicht abschicken.

Fragen über Fragen...ach wie mich das alles aufregt.

*Edit: Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage aber es gibt ja die Geheimfrage, falls man mal Probleme mit dem Account hat bzw. z.b. sein PW vergessen hat.

Nur wie funktioniert das dann? Wenn ich auf PW vergessen klicke, dann will er ja den Accountnamen und die e-mail adresse wissen. Folgt die Geheimfrage dann erst wenn beides richtig ist odet stelle ich mich einfach zu blöd an?

Sry für diese dumme Fragerei aber ich habe das Problem zum ersten mal !*


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde nun am Montag das erste mal in fast 4 Jahren WoW gehackt. Leider lief es bei mir etwas scheiße.

Ich war im Urlaub, während das ganze passierte, folglich konnte ich nicht dirket drauf reagieren. Es gab erst einmal ne 24 Stunden Sperre, in der ich laut Blizz mein PW hätte ändern sollen usw, konnte ich aber nicht, da ich wie gesagt weg war. Nun musste ich feststellen, dass der Hacker noch weiter radau gemacht hat und meinem Acc nen Permabann einhandelte. Jetzt ist die große Frage: Krieg ich den wieder weg oder ist der trotz der Tatsache, dass er durch einen Hackerangriff ausgelöst wurde mein Acc für immer verloren?


----------



## Landral (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du einen Hack glaubwürdig rüberbringen kannst, dann wirst du deinen Account sicher auch wieder bekommen können. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass Hacker in der Regel "Leisetreter" sind und nicht noch Radau machen. Sicher das du nicht einen Kumpel hast zocken lassen, der es ein wenig "übertrieben" hat oder so?^^

Greetz & so


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Nun musste ich feststellen, dass der Hacker noch weiter radau gemacht hat und meinem Acc nen Permabann einhandelte.


Der Account ist weg!

_...es kommt nicht darauf an wer den Verstoß begangen hat, da sich die Strafe gegen den Account richtet, unabhängig davon ob es sich um den Besitzer handelte oder nicht..._


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Oktober 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Hack glaubwürdig rüberbringen kannst, dann wirst du deinen Account sicher auch wieder bekommen können. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass Hacker in der Regel "Leisetreter" sind und nicht noch Radau machen. Sicher das du nicht einen Kumpel hast zocken lassen, der es ein wenig "übertrieben" hat oder so?^^
> 
> Greetz & so



Naja, mit Radau meinte ich, dass er nach der 24-Stunden Frist wieder einloggte und dann noch mehr seinem Hackerwerk nachgegangen ist. Naja, laut Gildenmembern, ist alles von der Gildenbank weg, auf das ich Zugriff hatte und mein Char scheint auch alles an verkäuflichen Items verloren zu haben. Ob sich noch mehr getan hat, weiß ich nicht, aber da es ja den Bann gab, nehme ich an, dass der Typ sich noch irgendwelche 1er Chars erstellt hat und mit denen Werbung rumgespamt hat.


----------



## N00blike (15. Oktober 2009)

Ach quatsch sicher kannste den account wieder bekommen!
Hatten letzte woche in der gilde 4 hacks innerhalb von 4 tagen einer wurde perma gebannt weil der etliche leute beim handeln abgezogen hat und auch noch in eine 2. gilde gejoint ist und auch dort mal eben alles entwendet hat was er konnte!
Danach wurde noch gefarmt mit dem char/acc! Naja hatte dann nen perma bann von blizz bekommen hat dann insgesamt 1 woche gedauert und er hat alles wieder bekommen!
Sogar unsere gildenbank wurde nach jedem hack wieder hergestellt!
Ich glaub die sind da nicht mehr so streng wie früher.... einer wurde sogar 2 mal gehacked weil der seinen pc nicht neu aufgesetzt hatte und somit 2 mal via keylogger gehacked wurde!

Ruf einfach da an und regel das mit denen im normalfall können die das nachvollziehen und du bekommst alles wieder!


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Naja, mit Radau meinte ich, dass er nach der 24-Stunden Frist wieder einloggte und dann noch mehr seinem Hackerwerk nachgegangen ist. Naja, laut Gildenmembern, ist alles von der Gildenbank weg, auf das ich Zugriff hatte und mein Char scheint auch alles an verkäuflichen Items verloren zu haben. Ob sich noch mehr getan hat, weiß ich nicht, aber da es ja den Bann gab, nehme ich an, dass der Typ sich noch irgendwelche 1er Chars erstellt hat und mit denen Werbung rumgespamt hat.



warum werbung rumspammen mit nen vollen Account? immerhin gibts Testaccounts wie sand am meer und mit denen gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jao gildenbank raub allles verkaufen post schicken das normal :-(


----------



## Darequi (15. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise solltest du den Account widerbekommen. Wenn es ein Hack war. Dann solltest du aber zusätzlich noch Strafanzeige stellen gegen unbekannt. 
Dieses kannst du auch relativ unkompliziert auf der Internetseite deines Landeskriminalamts mit dem Hinweis, das es an die Abt. Computerkriminalität
gehen soll, machen. Dann muss Blizz die Verbindungsdaten (IP) etc. rausgeben, du kannst nachweisen, das du nicht online warst, und das es sich um einen Hack
gehandelt hat. 

Und ich würde euch wirklich einmal empfehlen, alle die ihr da gehackt wurdet, legt euch den Authentificator zu! Damit könnt ihr Keylogger etc. vergessen,
selbst wenn jemand euer Passwort, euere Mail Adresse hat, er wird wohl kaum in der Lage sein, eine 8-stellige, sich jede 30 Sekunden ändernde Nummer
von eurem Handy zu holen. (Oder von eurem normalen Authentificator)


----------



## Noldan (15. Oktober 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> *Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage aber es gibt ja die Geheimfrage, falls man mal Probleme mit dem Account hat bzw. z.b. sein PW vergessen hat.
> 
> Nur wie funktioniert das dann? Wenn ich auf PW vergessen klicke, dann will er ja den Accountnamen und die e-mail adresse wissen. Folgt die Geheimfrage dann erst wenn beides richtig ist odet stelle ich mich einfach zu blöd an?
> 
> Sry für diese dumme Fragerei aber ich habe das Problem zum ersten mal !*



Kann mir da keiner helfen? Blizzard kommt irgendwie nicht in die Gänge und wramu der Account nicht gesperrt wird bis zur Klärung kann/will mir auch kein GM sagen.


----------



## Kargaro (16. Oktober 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Kann mir da keiner helfen? Blizzard kommt irgendwie nicht in die Gänge und wramu der Account nicht gesperrt wird bis zur Klärung kann/will mir auch kein GM sagen.


Ja die Geheimfrage/antwort folgt erst wenn du Accountname + die verwendete Email richtig eingegeben hast..  

Ich frage mich aber, warum du es nicht einfach ausprobiert / eingegeben hast...


----------



## Noldan (16. Oktober 2009)

Weil die e-mail adresse geändert wurde, wie auch immer das gemacht wurde.

Hat sich aber mittlerweile geklärt. Der Account wurde durch den Vogel in einen Battlenet-account umgewandelt...

Jetzt hab ich ihn aber wieder


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Oktober 2009)

dann wandel ihn in einen battle.net account um.. sollte ja im login bildschirm stehen wie das geht..


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (20. Oktober 2009)

Moin
wurde gestern so um ca 18 uhr gehackt, habs gemerkt als ich so ca 19 uhr zum raid einloggen wollte. Mein ganzes Equip, sowie Gold + Tascheninhalt ist weg, außerdem wurde einer meiner Characktere gelöscht und durch einen lv 1er Twink ersetzt. Hab natürlich sofort das Passwort geändert und ein Ticket geschrieben. Hab dann als ich grade mal wieder on war (gm meldete sich natürlich gestern net mehr) in nem brief gelesen das Blizzard eine Untersuchung wegen des Vorfalls durchführt.
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
Hat wer sowas schonmal erlebt und kann mir vieleicht sagen wie lange es dauert bis ich meinen ganzen Kram wieder krieg? Könnte ja für diesen zeitraum die Raids schonmal vorsorglich absagen damit frühzeitig Ersatz gesucht werden kann bzw. andere termine auf diese Zeit schieben.
Und kriegt man irgendeine Art Endtschädigung? Sagen wir mal das ganze duaert ungefähr ne Woche. Diese Zeit bezahle ich ja ohne wirklich was im Spiel machen zu können, den ohne equip lassen sich schlecht Instanzen/Raids besuchen, werde mir außerdem für diese Zeit nicht extra irgendwelchen grünen Mist ausm ah kaufen damit ich twinken kann (wovon auch?) und habe ja wohl keine Möglichkeit den Eventboss zu besuchen und somit deutlich geringere Chancen auf das Mount bzw pet/Helm ( die gibts zwar auch beim Gastwirt, aber nur mit serh viel glück).
Weiß da wer was genaueres?


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (21. Oktober 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> Und kriegt man irgendeine Art Endtschädigung?


Seit es WoW gibt wurde noch NIE ein Account "gehackt" im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern die Übeltäter sind immer an das Passwort gekommen aufgrund von einem Fehler des Accountinhabers. Entweder weil er sich auf dubiosen Internetseiten eingeloggt hat, sein Antivirenprogramm Schrott ist und er nen Trojaner hatte, das PW nem "Freund" gegeben hat oder ähnliches... eigentlich könnte also Blizzard von dir eine Entschädigung für die Mühe des Wiederherstellens verlangen, oder es einfach bleiben lassen, weil sie es nur aus Kulanz machen.


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> warum werbung rumspammen mit nen vollen Account? immerhin gibts Testaccounts wie sand am meer und mit denen gehts auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Testaccounts kann man nicht in öffentlichen Channels sprechen Sprich in keinem /1,2,3 w/e.
Jeder dieser Spammer ist ein vollwertiger Acc.


----------



## Ademos14 (23. Oktober 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> Moin
> wurde gestern so um ca 18 uhr gehackt, habs gemerkt als ich so ca 19 uhr zum raid einloggen wollte. Mein ganzes Equip, sowie Gold + Tascheninhalt ist weg, außerdem wurde einer meiner Characktere gelöscht und durch einen lv 1er Twink ersetzt. Hab natürlich sofort das Passwort geändert und ein Ticket geschrieben. Hab dann als ich grade mal wieder on war (gm meldete sich natürlich gestern net mehr) in nem brief gelesen das Blizzard eine Untersuchung wegen des Vorfalls durchführt.
> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> Hat wer sowas schonmal erlebt und kann mir vieleicht sagen wie lange es dauert bis ich meinen ganzen Kram wieder krieg? Könnte ja für diesen zeitraum die Raids schonmal vorsorglich absagen damit frühzeitig Ersatz gesucht werden kann bzw. andere termine auf diese Zeit schieben.
> ...



ich hatte das selbe problem... Nur bei mir war das dumme, dass mein Acc am nächsten tag ausgelaufen war...Kp ob ich jetzt schon ne Antwort hab XP
Und das mit der Entschädigung ist quatsch....sie können dir wohl deine alten Sachen wiederbesorgen aber sonst nix


----------



## Ramen_Cup (23. Oktober 2009)

Super ich wurde heut früh um 8 Uhr gehackt. Habs erst um 14 uhr bemerkt und sofort Email + pw geändert und gm angeschrieben. Doch dann wurde mein Acc für 72 gespeert weil ich angeblich mit Sachen von Blizz handle .... Ich weiß nicht was ich tuen soll.


----------



## Naminee (23. Oktober 2009)

Ramen_Cup schrieb:


> Super ich wurde heut früh um 8 Uhr gehackt. Habs erst um 14 uhr bemerkt und sofort Email + pw geändert und gm angeschrieben. Doch dann wurde mein Acc für 72 gespeert weil ich angeblich mit Sachen von Blizz handle .... Ich weiß nicht was ich tuen soll.



Ruf mal bei Blizz an und sag denen das Problem..
Am besten jetzt gleich noch versuchen weil über das Wochenende da glaub ich keiner sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (23. Oktober 2009)

Das müssen ja wahre Weltmeister im Hacken sein wenn sie es schaffen in mehrere tausend Computersysteme einzudringen um Passwörter auszulesen...*Betonung auf "in Computersysteme eindringen" !

*Sollte das nämlich nicht der Fall sein habt ihr euch entweder nen Trojaner geladen (Addons etc.) weil eure Sicherheitssoftware Müll ist bzw. nicht existent, oder seit ein Opfer des*:

Phishing* [&#712;f&#618;&#643;&#618;&#331;] werden Versuche genannt, über gefälschte WWW-Adressen an Daten eines Internet-Benutzers zu gelangen. Der Begriff ist ein englisches Kunstwort, das sich an _fishing_ („Angeln“, „Fischen“[sup][1][/sup]), evtl. in Anlehnung an Phreaking auch _password fishing_[sup][2][/sup], bildlich das „Angeln nach Passwörtern mit Ködern“[sup][3][/sup], anlehnt. Häufig wird das _h_ in dem Begriff mit _Harvesting_ erklärt, so dass der Begriff _Phishing_ dann _Password harvesting fishing_[sup][4][/sup] lautet.

Ich finde jeder der hier meint er wurde "gehacked" ist schon aufgrund seines Wissensmangels ein potentielles Opfer für seine Accountdaten.


----------



## Kargaro (29. Oktober 2009)

Gestern meinte ein Typ namens Blizzc (oder so ähnlich) auf english zu mir, dass bald neue Mounts ins Spiel eingebaut werden... naja schön und gut.. aber warum sollte ich mich für eine Blizzard*news* einloggen müssen?  Hält der mich für so dumm?  Gibt es echt Leute die auf *sowas *reinfallen?


----------



## uffalla (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo;-)

was mich gerade extremst wundert ist: dass ihr euch noch einloggen könnt, nachdem ihr gehackt wurdet. normalerweise ändern die dein pw, so dass du dich selbst gar nimmer einloggen kannst.höre zum ersten mal, dass wer gehackt wurde und sich dennoch einloggen kann, das verwundert mich etwas
ich würde da eher denken, dass nen freund oder bekannter oder wer, der das pw hatte sich eingeloggt und müll gebaut hat
ansonstn ist es der übliche weg
bei blizz melden bescheid geben und abwarten
bis dein ganzer kram wiueder bei dir ist kann bis zu ner woche dauern(bei mir waren es 6tage)
bis denne


----------



## Gurendara (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr interessanter Thread ich wurde heute früh gehackt. Habe es aber erst heute Mittag gemerkt als ich in mein E-Mailfach geschaut hab und dort eine Mail hatte vom Battlenet Support das mein Passwort um 4.38 Uhr geändert wurde und 4 Stunden später ist die E-Mail mit dem Permabann gekommen. -.- Naja habe grade ne E-Mail geschickt an den Support da ich seit gestern Abend nicht mehr einloggen konnte. Rechner wurde auch schon durchsucht nach Trojanern/Keyloggern und nix drauf.

Hoffe es regelt sich bald.

MfG M3dIk AkA Gurendara


----------



## Lucid (30. Oktober 2009)

wurde ebenfalls heute morgen früh gegen 4~ uhr gehackt, obwohl ich NIE auf solche dummen seiten gehen würde, wo man sein pw /accname angeben muss, was nicht wirklich 100%tig die adresse von wow ist wo ich mich über die wow startseite einlogge. alle chars waren nacckisch - bis auf pvp equip und das was man nicht an den händler zahlen konnte. desweiteren ist komplette gildenbank geleert worden, da ich offi war und zugriff auf alles. das gibt mir doch arg zu denken, hab ich den acc schon bestimmt 3 jahre, und nun wo der acc nen bnet acc ist, plötzlich nen hack. mein pw waren zusammengewürfelte buchstaben mit 2 zahlen, sicher war es also.... naja ich hoffe blizz macht was


----------



## Cradle01 (31. Oktober 2009)

uffalla schrieb:


> hallo;-)
> 
> was mich gerade extremst wundert ist: dass ihr euch noch einloggen könnt, nachdem ihr gehackt wurdet. normalerweise ändern die dein pw, so dass du dich selbst gar nimmer einloggen kannst.höre zum ersten mal, dass wer gehackt wurde und sich dennoch einloggen kann, das verwundert mich etwas
> ich würde da eher denken, dass nen freund oder bekannter oder wer, der das pw hatte sich eingeloggt und müll gebaut hat
> ...



du kannst dir deinen Account mit hilfe des Paßwort-Zurücksetzen zurückholen,habe ich heute auch machen müßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht jeder der gehackt wurde nuß aber deswegen selber schuld sein...ich selber weiß net wie das passieren konnte aber wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke passiert es ziehmlich oft in letzter Zeit. Ich denke mal das die Battle.net Accounts doch net so sicher sind wie gesagt wurde....


----------



## Enguico (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zwecks der Beschaffung eines Blizzard Authenticators.Ich wollt das Teil gerade für meine Männer und mich bestellen allerdings seh ich da keinerlei Möglichkeit die Teile per Lastschrift zu bezahlen sondern ausschliesslich per Kreditkarte -.- da ich so ein Teil nicht habe steh ich grade ziemlich doof da.
Seit meiner ganzen Familie dank einer supertollen Addspyware -.- der Account gehackt wurde seh ich mich gezwungen mir dieses Teil zuzulegen denn auch an diversen Virenscannprogrammen hat sich der Hacker damit vorbeigeschlichen und ich hab jedesmal ein ungutes Gefühl wenn ich mich einlogg denn den Schock das alle meine Chars bis auf einer gelöscht sind den muss ich nicht nochmal habe auch wenn Blizz alles fein wieder hergestellt hat.
Also lange rede kurzer Sinn hat wer plan wie ich an das Teil per Lastschrift rankomm????
Grüsse
Engui


----------



## Otama (31. Oktober 2009)

verhindert der authenticator eigentlich zu 100% gehackt zu werden oder verringert der nur die möglichkeit?


----------



## Prinny (31. Oktober 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> verhindert der authenticator eigentlich zu 100% gehackt zu werden oder verringert der nur die möglichkeit?


Da du den Authi-Code zum einloggen brauchst: 100% Sicherheit.


----------



## Daykor (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm jetzt wirds spannend, 2 Leute schon denen es so ging wie mir, wurde auch heut morgen um so zwischen6 udn 8 uhr rum gehackt.

Auch bei mir ich hab nichts schlimmes runtergeladen und auch meine addons nicht innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen aktualisiert.

Bei mir wurden alle Chars gelöscht und 2 neue erstellt mit dem Namen "Thend" und "Ivetoldu".

Passwort wurde auch nicht geändert, hab mich eingelogt und dacht erst, das es ein Anzeigefehler ist, bis mir die Wahrheit bewusst wurde... 

Noch ärgerlicherer ist, das ich den Autethicator Donnerstag abend bestellt habe -_-


----------



## Otama (31. Oktober 2009)

Prinny schrieb:


> Da du den Authi-Code zum einloggen brauchst: 100% Sicherheit.



danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Fyonah (31. Oktober 2009)

ich sag mal so. selber schuld. no antispy/virusware und , wie ich eben gesehen habe auch bestimmt schon über 1 1/2 jahre die firewall aus. ich spiele viel und mein rechner ist weitestgehend 24/7 an... was macht ihr alle nur falsch??? wenn ich mal probleme hab , dann der hardware zu zu schreiben. 

das ist das e-mail zeitalter. ich mag den guten alten postweg. email use ich so selten... lad mir kein schwachsinn runter oder besuche iwelche dubiosen seiten...

mein tip , macht nicht so viel scheiss im netz. und augen auf beim eierkauf...


----------



## Daykor (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja genau so wie du hab ich auch immer daher geredet, ich mach keine blödsinn im Netz, besuche immer nur die gleichen seiten, Email benutze ich als Weg der Kommunikation sogut wie garnicht, Antivir software und Windows sind stets Aktuell und trotzdem hat es mcih nach fast 3 Jahren WoW und davor einige Jahren Diablo 2 doch erwischt.

Keine Ahnung warum nur sind die Anhäufungen der gehackten Accounts in letzter Zeit erschreckend und ich spreche einfach mal frech die Vermutung aus, dass diese dämlichen Bnet-Accounts da nicht ganz unschuldig dran sind....


----------



## Flana (31. Oktober 2009)

So ging es mir letzten sonntag auch, alles geplündert und gildenbank ausgeräumt. konnte mein passwort dank der geheimfrage zum glück ändern und nen gm anschreiben. haben auch alles am montag zurrückbekommen, ging echt fix! war aber trotzdem verdammt ärgerlich, da ich auch nie auf komische seiten geh und nich im traum daran denken würde meine accountdaten irgendwo einzugeben. 
Die Schweine geben aber auch nicht auf, habe die tage dann noch ne mail bekommen (angeblich von blizz) das ich auf ner seite alle meine daten inc. geheimfrage und antwort eingeben soll... loool


----------



## Cradle01 (31. Oktober 2009)

Fyonah schrieb:


> ich sag mal so. selber schuld. no antispy/virusware und , wie ich eben gesehen habe auch bestimmt schon über 1 1/2 jahre die firewall aus. ich spiele viel und mein rechner ist weitestgehend 24/7 an... was macht ihr alle nur falsch??? wenn ich mal probleme hab , dann der hardware zu zu schreiben.
> 
> das ist das e-mail zeitalter. ich mag den guten alten postweg. email use ich so selten... lad mir kein schwachsinn runter oder besuche iwelche dubiosen seiten...
> 
> mein tip , macht nicht so viel scheiss im netz. und augen auf beim eierkauf...



wieso denken alle die noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen sind gehackt zu werden das der gehackte schuld ist? Das Internet ist nunmal ein Reich der fast unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.Und es wird immer Menschen geben die sich irgendwelche Sachen ausdenken um andere zu ärgern oder zu schaden.


----------



## Enyalios (31. Oktober 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> wieso denken alle die noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen sind gehackt zu werden das der gehackte schuld ist?



Weil er es ist ?

Sry, aber wenn die "Hacker" (die Bezeichnung stimmt definitiv nicht) so super sind und sich durch zigtausende, super geschützte, PC´s hacken könnten würden die das definitiv nicht machen um popeliges WoW-Gold zu verkaufen.

Einfach mal darüber nachdenken...

Levelservice wird sicher auch nicht andauernd angeboten weil sich ja eh kein Schwein nen Char leveln lässt, oder ? 
Ebay-Accounts werden ja auch nie verkauft obwohl Hunderte zu ersteigern sind.
Add-On Seiten gibt es natürlich auch nur alle mit Zertifikat und jeder der 11,5 Milionen Abonenten läd nur von dieser einen Seite seine sachen runter.
Passwörter werden auch nie verraten, keine ahnung was Blizzard einfällt das im Ladescreen zu schreiben. frechheit, oder ? 

Aber natürlich schreibt man sowas nicht ins Forum, denn man ist ja das arme Opfer das so pöse gehackOrt wurde...


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Oktober 2009)

Nochmals, weil es scheinbar immer noch nicht alle schnallen.
Die Accounts wurden mit Sicherheit nicht gehackt. Ihr habt vielleicht auf eine Fishing-Mail geantwortet, euch einen Trojaner eingefangen, euch bei einem Kumpel ins Spiel eingeloggt oder die Patches eben NICHT über den Downloader gezogen, sondern von einer Internetsite oder oder oder...doch die Accounts wurden nicht gehackt.
Jeder einzelne Spieler, der auf diese Art seinen Account verliert - so behaupte ich hier mal - ist in irgendeiner Weise selbst schuld. Also bitte verlangt nicht von einem Spiele-Hersteller mehr Sicherheit.

Kauft euch lieber den Authenticator, denn genau für euch wurde er gemacht.


----------



## DreiHaare (31. Oktober 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> wieso denken alle die noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen sind gehackt zu werden das der gehackte schuld ist? Das Internet ist nunmal ein Reich der fast unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.Und es wird immer Menschen geben die sich irgendwelche Sachen ausdenken um andere zu ärgern oder zu schaden.



WEIL sie selbst schuld sind, ganz einfach. Wenn so viele Spieler es aber auch jedem Hanswurst so einfach machen auf fremde Accounts zuzugreifen, dann sollen sie hinterher nicht auch noch hier rumheulen und andere dafür beschuldigen.

Es war schon immer so und es wird auch so bleiben...das größte Problem mit dem Internet sitzt vor dem Computer.


----------



## Cradle01 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich war weder auf irgendwelche Seiten ,habe kein Trojaner ,habe kein Gold gekauft ,lade die Addons von Buffed mit Blasc ,antworte auf keine Mails(habe auch noch keine der Art bekommen) ,Virensoftware auf dem neusten Stand usw....also woher bitte soll der "Angreifer" meine Daten bekommen haben?


----------



## Skyler93 (31. Oktober 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich war weder auf irgendwelche Seiten ,habe kein Trojaner ,habe kein Gold gekauft ,lade die Addons von Buffed mit Blasc ,antworte auf keine Mails(habe auch noch keine der Art bekommen) ,Virensoftware auf dem neusten Stand usw....also woher bitte soll der "Angreifer" meine Daten bekommen haben?



Diese frage stellen sich viele-.-
einen kumpel von mir ist das gleiche passiert, er zockt nur WoW, hat Avast gekaufte Edition, auf den PC halt, und hat wirklich nur WoW installiert und spielt eigentlich nur WoW auf den PC und er wurde trotzdem gehackt -.-
naja man kreigt ja sein acc wieder allso alles schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hufenbart (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich war weder auf irgendwelche Seiten ,habe kein Trojaner ,habe kein Gold gekauft ,lade die Addons von Buffed mit Blasc ,antworte auf keine Mails(habe auch noch keine der Art bekommen) ,Virensoftware auf dem neusten Stand usw....also woher bitte soll der "Angreifer" meine Daten bekommen haben?



Mir ist das Gleiche gestern auch passiert...ich war auch auf keine "komischen" Seiten, habe Virus-Programm laufen lassen usw....aber wir "Gehackten" sind ja selbst schuld. Wissen andere natürlich besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich war weder auf irgendwelche Seiten ,habe kein Trojaner ,habe kein Gold gekauft ,lade die Addons von Buffed mit Blasc ,antworte auf keine Mails(habe auch noch keine der Art bekommen) ,Virensoftware auf dem neusten Stand usw....also woher bitte soll der "Angreifer" meine Daten bekommen haben?



Zum Beispiel durch einen Exploit im Acrobat Reader oder Acrobat Flashplayer usw usw 
Und nur weil ein Virenscanner nichts findet heisst das nicht dass man nichts drauf hat


Der grösste Virus den fast jeder drauf hat: Windows 
Bei dem Schrottsystem muss man sich nicht wundern sich immer mal was einzufangen


----------



## Enguico (1. November 2009)

Hmm ihr habt ja soweit alle recht sowie der "gehackte" der sich keiner schuld bewusst is (wie ich) weil er alles an schutz tut und sich trotzdem ne addspyware einschleicht und auch diejenigen die hhier auf dem "gehackten" rumhacken weil sie es sich nicht erklären können wie jemand so "verblöded,doof,dumm ect." sein kann.Genauso hab ich nämlich auch immer gedacht.Was für Hirnis sind sie ja selber schuld bla bla bla das sagt und denkt man solange bis man dann selber vor seinem ausgeräumten Account sitzt wie ich -.-.Vorallem wenn man dann mal ingame die Friendlist abklappert und nachfragt ob wer was gehört,gesehn,gemerkt hat und dann mtbekommt das im Moment ein sehr hohes aufkommen an "Hacks" vorhanden ist.Man kann sich leider nie 100% schützen deswegen ollte man doch bitte nicht noch auf dem "gehackten" rumtreten denn der Schock sitzt tief genug sodas man Spott und Häme nicht unbedingt auch noch braucht =).
Aber nochmal zürück von meiner Frage etwas weiter oben ^^Ist es möglich den Authentificator von Blizz auch über Lastschrift zu erhalten oder gehts wirklich nur per Kreditkarte?Ich kann leider nichts darüber weiter finden.
Gruss
Engui


----------



## ayanamiie (1. November 2009)

Wurd leider auch wies aussieht opfer eines spy versuchs blizz hats aber bemekrt durch ihr hausinternes überwachungstool und hat michmal fix istant gesperrt sowas am samstagmorgen nu muss ich bis montag warten was der support sagt.


Als ich antivir drüberlaufen lief blinkten komischerweise dateien auf die ich seid ca 1jahr auffem pc hab wo nix dran verändertwurde und oft genug antivir am drüberlaufen war .

EInzigste was mich abfuckt is das mir nu das event des totenmannes entgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 un2 tage farmzeit wollt bis heutabend endlich 600frostlotusse gefarmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja nun kommt ubuntu auffem pc ^^


----------



## Lemi66 (1. November 2009)

Geht nur über Kreditkarte, aber er ist sein Geld allemal wert


----------



## Enguico (1. November 2009)

Das der sein Geld wert is denk ich mir nur leider hab ich keine Kreditkarte =) und werd mir dafür auch keine erstellen lassen dann werd ich mir mal ein opfer ausgucken welches mir den bestellt danke


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich war weder auf irgendwelche Seiten ,habe kein Trojaner ,habe kein Gold gekauft ,lade die Addons von Buffed mit Blasc ,antworte auf keine Mails(habe auch noch keine der Art bekommen) ,Virensoftware auf dem neusten Stand usw....also woher bitte soll der "Angreifer" meine Daten bekommen haben?



Tja , mir is es nach knapp 5 jahren WoW selbst so ergangen freitag 1.30 ausgeloggt,um 10.30 nackig .  der typ hat um 7 uhr zugeschlagen.
Aus den gildenbanken rausgeräumt was ging, alles was man verkaufen konnte verkloppt, ja sogar ehretokens(1k winter)  und ehre ausgegeben.

Das Sicherheitsproblem das ich sehe ist einfach die verbindung der Email mit den B-acc.
Mein fehler ist das ich nur 1ne Email habe , und diese immer benutze.
Wer bisher nette emails bekommen hat von irgendwelchen angeblich offiziellen seiten für pw eingabe usw , der kann damit rechnen das seine Email  und damit der 1te teil der accdaten bekannt ist.
Seiten die ich besucht zum runterladen , deadlybossmod und wowinterfaces  , 
tja und das seit mehreren Jahren.
1x pro woche läuft bei mir spybot und antivir durch ,firewall is standartmässig oben.
Es beschlich mich eh a sehr maues gefühl wegen den acc umwandeln .
Also , tip von mir, besorgt euch eine email die ihr NUR für eueren B-account benutzt,und lasst den unsichtbar im netz ,also nix posten usw, das erhöht euere sicherheit beträchtlich.


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

Toll, wurde heut das 1x Gehackt.... und das hat auch erst angefangen als ich mein Account zum battlenet account umwandelte -.-

Könnte abkotzen ..... und von Blizzard der kommentar "Jeder ist für die sicherheit seines Accounts selbst verantwortlich" is wohl auch voll der müll. Wozu bezahl ich mein abo wenn ich immer angst haben muss das mein account gehackt wird.


Frag mich auserdem warum man die email vom battlenet account ändern kann, machts den hackern doch noch leichter  ô.Ô?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Der grösste Virus den fast jeder drauf hat: Windows
> Bei dem Schrottsystem muss man sich nicht wundern sich immer mal was einzufangen


Selten so einen Mist gelesen!



Atlantus schrieb:


> Könnte abkotzen ..... und von Blizzard der kommentar "Jeder ist für die sicherheit seines Accounts selbst verantwortlich" is wohl auch voll der müll. Wozu bezahl ich mein abo wenn ich immer angst haben muss das mein account gehackt wird.


Für die Sicherheit deines Rechner bist du verantwortlich und nicht Blizzard!


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

Komisch nur das, das der erste Hack ist den ich jeh bei einem Game hatte und der auch erst seit Battlenet umwandlung.

Auserdem sollte Blizzard für das Geld was wir Zahlen schon Kostenlos (!) für die Sicherheit des Accounts sorgen und nicht son Code(dings) anbieten wofür ich auch nochmal 6Euro Zahlen darf.

PS: Ich lass bei jedem PC Start das hier Durchlaufen: Spybot, TuneUp 1-Klick-Wartung und jede woche min. 1mal: Avira AntiVir


Zeit als mein PW & account name geändert wurde: 10:02, alta lol ich bin um 10:30 ca. online gekommen -_-


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

ja war bei mir auch so zwei Jahre mit "normalen Account" war nichts,und nach 2 Monaten Battle.net hats mich erwischt und das obwohl ich bein Erstellen von Battle.net ne neue E-Mail angegeben habe....Aber ging alles soweit gut bei mir habe heute sogar schon meine Sachen per Post zurückbekommen.


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

wooohooo damit ich nicht ganz nackt da steh hat er mich das PvP zeuch angezogen -_- (arsenal)

eh stell mir nen hacker in RL vor die nase der typ wird so weg geknallt, hab richtig aggro auf die typen.



mhm, sieht so aus als hätte er meinen char jetzt gelöscht ..


----------



## Piggy D. (1. November 2009)

keine ahnung warum ihr das "glueck" mit dem hacken habt, ich hab nen bnet acc, spiele seit beta's, habe ne mail die fast ueberall angegeben ist und wurde noch nicht gehackt. ich benutz auch keinerlei antivirenprogramme (sollte ich aber mal machen)


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> keine ahnung warum ihr das "glueck" mit dem hacken habt, ich hab nen bnet acc, spiele seit beta's, habe ne mail die fast ueberall angegeben ist und wurde noch nicht gehackt. ich benutz auch keinerlei antivirenprogramme (sollte ich aber mal machen)



Da ist schwarzer Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M0tti (1. November 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> keine ahnung warum ihr das "glueck" mit dem hacken habt, ich hab nen bnet acc, spiele seit beta's, habe ne mail die fast ueberall angegeben ist und wurde noch nicht gehackt. ich benutz auch keinerlei antivirenprogramme (sollte ich aber mal machen)


das lässt sich ändern... gib mal deine e-mail addresse und ich schick dir mal n tolles dokument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

M0tti schrieb:


> das lässt sich ändern... gib mal deine e-mail addresse und ich schick dir mal n tolles dokument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Neeee laß mal einmal pro Woche reicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mich hatte es am Samstag schon erwischt

Aber im Ernst was soll man in einem solchen Moment schon tun .... es mit Humor ertragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

-.- selbst vor armen blutelf hexern machen die drecks hacker keinen halt mehr....acc weg und das an nem sonntag wo pdk 25er angesetzt war emailaddresse wareig die sicherste von meinen 5 und so <.<


----------



## Lemi66 (1. November 2009)

Also erst mal Beileid an die "Gehackten"....mir ist es dreimal passiert, bevor ich mir den Authenticator gehlt habe, seitdem ist alles ruhig

Das Vorgehen von Blizz, also die Perm-Bann-Mail ist normal, der Bursche macht ja auch nix gescheites mit unseren Chars, über den Kundenservice kriegt man alles 
immer wieder, auch die Verwarnung und den Bann. Von daher also keine Sorgen machen.

Und alle die hier was reden von "jeder selbst schuld" die wird's auch noch treffen, bei mir hat lediglich ein Virenprogramm angeschlagen, alles andere Spybot...Avira.....nix gemeldet
und nen Keylogger hat man schneller als man schauen kann. Aber erst mal auf dicke Hose machen, weil ihr noch nicht gehackt wurdet, nicht wahr? 

Da helfen dir die verrücktesten Passwörter auch nichts mehr. Ich hab nach den zweiten Hack versucht mit strg +C & Strg V das ganze zum umgehen...ergebnislos.

Und mit dem Battlenet-Account hat es auch nichts zu tun...


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

hab auch nur avira drauf aber ich hab halt gedacht das die premium version von dem scheiss mich irgendwie schützt -.- aber wenn ich die 8 € habe werd ich mir direckt diesen authentikator holen von blizzard auch wenns wieder 8 € für die sind ich mag nicht wieder gehackt werden...nun steht da schu ne halbe stunde ihr ticket wird in kürze bearbeitet grrrrr...


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Ich denke mal das Battle.net viel damit zu hat,da sich momentan bei den Hacks um viele Account des Battle.net handelt.Es ist vllt einfacher ein E-Mail Addy zu knacken und dann das Paßwort herauszubekommen als sich in einen Account zu hacken welcher ein erfundener Accountname hat (ist jetzt nur ne Vermutung)


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> hab auch nur avira drauf aber ich hab halt gedacht das die premium version von dem scheiss mich irgendwie schützt -.- aber wenn ich die 8 € habe werd ich mir direckt diesen authentikator holen von blizzard auch wenns wieder 8 € für die sind ich mag nicht wieder gehackt werden...nun steht da schu ne halbe stunde ihr ticket wird in kürze bearbeitet grrrrr...



Ich wünsch dir viel glück ,das sich alles so angenehm regelt wie bei mir gestern


----------



## Lemi66 (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel glück ,das sich alles so angenehm regelt wie bei mir gestern




Beim ersten mal isses immer noch angenehm :-)


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

ja das glaub ich ,aber mal ne frage zu dem Blizz dings da.Weiß vllt einer von euch wie das mobile funkt?Muß ich dann jedes mal ne sms schicken um den code zu bekommen?


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel glück ,das sich alles so angenehm regelt wie bei mir gestern



juhu....acc wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gott sind die gm´s super!


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super aber trotzdem alles weg -.- taschen kräuter etc


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Super aber trotzdem alles weg -.- taschen kräuter etc


ja das war abzusehen ,bei mir auch aber hatte heute morgen alles schon wieder im Briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylania (1. November 2009)

Kann allen Gehackte nur mein Beileid aussprechen und euch sagen das Bilzz alles dafür tut das ihr eure sachen wiederbekommt. Ich wurde vor ca. 2 Monaten gehackt und ich habe alles wiederbekommen. Mein Tip ist das ihr euch einen Atenticator fürs Handy zulegt fals ihr keine Kreditkarte habt. Damit habt ihr das Problem "Hack" aus der welt geschafft.

Kopf nicht hängen lassen, wird alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

hab da gerade geschaut ,weil Kreditkarte hab ich net aber leider auch mein Handy ist ein falsches Modell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

naja zumindestens t9 hab ich noch in der tasche xD
und 10 frostlotuse....wo kommen die eig her?= xD


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

Habe mein Account wieder is aber alles weg was Gold brachte (war ja klar) das merkwürdige ist aber er hat mein Lederer verlernt und dafür BB gelernt und das sogar noch geskill und er hat mit ner gamecard mein acc bezahlt .... o_Ô

naja kumpel hat ticket geschrieben hat ca. 5h gedauert bis ein GM da war und jetzt warte ich nochmal auf nen GM ingame um zu fragen ob ich nen rollback bekomm wegen eq, berufe unw.


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Hat der liebe Hacker bei mir gestern auch gemacht und meinen 2.ten Account(eigendlich auf Eis) reaktiviert und mit Visa bezahlt,mal ehrlich das ist doch krank oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

was ist der plan dahinter ?

iwie muss da ja was sein sonst würden die das net machen ....


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Goldfarmer? Ich meine ja weil ab und zu bekommt man ja so ein Wisper wo drin steht "wir haben xxx Gold auf dem Realm möchtest du kaufen?"


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

für die paar stunden ? lohnt sich doch garnicht oder ? ô.Ô

hack war um 10uhr -> 11uhr ticket -> 5 stunden warten ~ 17uhr   hatte er 6 stunden um BB zu skilln


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

ich meinte eher die Reaktivierungen von Account bzw das bezahlen solcher.


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

axo . . . .  ^^


naja hoffe es meldet sich balt ein GM das ich mich an seiner schulter ausheuln kann und ich nen rollback bekomme Q_Q


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

klar wird schon klappen ich drück dir auf jeden fall die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (1. November 2009)

danke dir ^-^


noch zum abschluss, der thread hat mir sehr geholfen da ich nicht wusste wie ich sonst (auser kumpel) mich an nen GM wenden konnte.


----------



## Mindadar (1. November 2009)

Sagt mal wie lang dauerts eig bis die sachen wieder hergestellt werden? gm meinte eben das er es beanttragt hat


----------



## Cradle01 (1. November 2009)

Der Gm von gestern sage 1-2 Tage da es ne andere Abteilung ist ,aber ich habs heute morgen schon alles wiedergehabt ,also denke ich mal ca 24 stunden


----------



## serternos árkanos (1. November 2009)

hey vielen dank für diese thread mir ist es passiert ich wurde gehackt ,hat funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Daykor (1. November 2009)

Zu dem wiederbekommen, meine chars wurden sofort wiederhergestellt, paar twinks wurden vergessen, anch erneutem gespräech waren auch diese wieder da.

Items usw meinte der GM bis zu 10 Tage, muss im log überprüft werden usw usw.

Ich hatte den hack gestern morgen und heut morgen waren alle items, auch aus der bank, Gold wieder da. Gildenleiter hat auch Gildenbank zeug wieder. Ging wirklich sehr schnell, freund hatte damals fast 4 Wochen warten müssen.


----------



## Ámirá (5. November 2009)

Ich wurde wurde eventuell heute gehackt. die hacker haben nen Authenticator auf meinen acc gespielt und kjetzt kommt ich nicht mehr rein. außerdem hat ein kumpel gemeint einer meiner twinks wo 70ig war wurde geloscht. kann mir eventuell jemand sagen was ich noch tun kann außer eine mail an blizzard zu schrieben?


----------



## Lukator (7. November 2009)

Account auch gehackt ... 1 Woche nach Umstellung auf Battle.net ...davor 3 Jahre NIX ... was für ein Zufall ... 
Um 03.30 kam die Mail, das mein Account verändert wurde - gelesen habe ich sie aber erst 12 Stunden später ... viel Zeit für den Dieb ... und der war die ganze Zeit online (meine Gildenbuddies dachten - ich hätte keine Lust mit denen zu quatschen) ...

Maßnahmen:
- Blizzard-Kundendienst/Rechnungssupport angerufen (ca. 30 Min. Warteschleife) - Fremdzugriff wurde bestätigt und beendet - Neue Pw war ca. 6 Stunden später da 
(das war die Zeit, die ich XP profilaktisch komplett neu aufgespielt habe um Keylogging, nicht aufspürbare Trojaner etc. ggf. auszuschließen)
- Während der Installations-Arie mit nem anderen Rechner alle erdenklichen Passwörter geändert!
- Freund angerufen wegen Gildenbank (zu spät - alles weg - aber ich war den ganzen Tag Online !?!)
- Freund hat GM sofort angeschrieben und mein Char wurde vom Server geschmissen ... aber wie gesagt - zu spät ... eigene Bankfächer leer, alles epischen Gegenstände verrammscht und sogar die gebundenen nicht verkaufbaren wurden gelöscht ...
- Nachdem ich wieder on kam, Mail an den Rechnungssupport mit Bitte um Wiederherstellung des Statusses von vor 2 Tagen ... und jetz kommt die Warterei ... klappt alles, was bekomme ich wieder usw. ...
Wenigstens hat der Hacker nicht die Gilde geplättet (einer der Chars ist GM ...)

ansonsten muss ich Euch sagen ... das ist echte Gewalt, der man hilflos gegenüber steht und genauso fühle ich mich - Es sind zwar nur virtuelle Werte, aber die Zeitinvestitionen und Emotionen bis dahin und die Verunsicherung in das System sind einfach enorm!! Und das insbesondere auch, weil keine Ahnung habe, wie ich das zukünftig verhindern kann ... ich habe keine verdächtigen Mails beantwortet, kein Pw's weitergegeben, kein Gold gekauft, keinen Freundspielen lassen ... 
Was ich aber jetzt probieren werd, ist, den umfassend diskutierten Authenticator bei Bliz bestellen ... vielleicht wird das Gefühl dann mal besser ...

*F**k*

Frage - hat jemand 'ne Ahnung über 'ne mögliche echte Strafbarkeit?
Dann könnt man ja über Blizzard die IP des eingeloggten diebes ermittlen lassen und eventuell mal jemanden dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen ...


----------



## Teiby (8. November 2009)

Mein Account wurde gestern gebannt. Ich hab Webformular ausgefüllt und warte jetzt. Heute hab ich mal geschaut ob ich vielleicht nicht doch gehackt hat: Ich wurde gehackt laut Arsenal. Alle verkaufbaren Items sind weg. Aber der Hacker war aber nicht gründlich genug. Er hat auf einem anderen Server nicht geschaut wo ich noch einen Spieler mit 3000 Gold hatte. Der hat noch sein ganzes eqip und dahern denk ich er hat den nicht leer geräumt. Aber drotzdem blöd. Naja ich hatte sowieso nicht mehr vor zu spielen bis zum neuen Addon


----------



## Lukator (8. November 2009)

Also ... Tag 3 nach dem Hack ...

Alle eigenen Items, Rüssiteile, Drops, Farmgegenstände etc. wieder da - incl. aller Verzauberungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... sind alle per Post gekommen - Als GM habe ich auch alle Gegenstände und das Gold der Gildenbank wiederbekommen ... und alles in 3 Tagen

DAAAANKE an die Blizzard-Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 und ich wünsche allen anderen gehackten auch soviel Glück mit ner schnellen Rückwickelung   :victory


----------



## Enyalios (9. November 2009)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran das die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter mittlererweile wahre Profis im Wiederherstellen sind. Scheinbar gibts dort ja Leute die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes mehr machen.

Aber Gut für dich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (9. November 2009)

Darkholy-Perenolde schrieb:


> Also , tip von mir, besorgt euch eine email die ihr NUR für eueren B-account benutzt,und lasst den unsichtbar im netz ,also nix posten usw, das erhöht euere sicherheit beträchtlich.




Mein Acc wurde heute Nacht auch gehackt.  Sämtliche Chars frei von Gold, alles was zu verkaufen war, wurde verkauft. 

Die Gildenbank wurde gegen 4.00 Uhr geleert . 


Spiele mittlerweile auch schon ein paar Jahre, und hatte nie nen Problem. 
Der Rechner ist sauber, und das Passwort hab ich auch mit 100 % Sicherheit keinem weiter gegeben. 

Seit paar Wochen auf Battlenet umgestellt. 

Vermutlich geht das über die e-mail-Adresse, die ja bei B-net dem Acoountnamen entspricht.

Habe nun ne neue E-mail Adresse besorgt, die ich ausschliesslich für WoW benutze, und für nix anderes. 

Diese Adresse nirgens posten oder veröffentlichen. !!


----------



## Atlantus (9. November 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Mein Acc wurde heute Nacht auch gehackt.  Sämtliche Chars frei von Gold, alles was zu verkaufen war, wurde verkauft.
> 
> Die Gildenbank wurde gegen 4.00 Uhr geleert .
> 
> ...



wooohoo wurde heute abend auch gehackt .... zum 2ten mal -.-


----------



## Hellikut (10. November 2009)

Soviel zu "is nur nen Spiel". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Keylogger, Spywarebastler sind bestimmt schwer beleidigt, dass sie buffed, mmo-champion und wowhead nicht zünftig verseuchen können. Was es dort an Daten zu holen gäbe. Huuiuiuiuiui. Echt bedauerlich, dass man so aufpassen muss, aber wenns nichts zu holen gäbe, würd der Thread nicht weiterleben. 

Kann ebenfalls nur JEDEM Spieler den *Authenticator *ans Herz legen, den ich mir vor einer Woche für den iPod geholt habe.
Davor wurde bei einem meiner Accounts dauernd das Passwort geändert, welches ich kurz zuvor erst geändert hatte. Wie beim Tennis :I 

Böses Etwas: Nee, wir nehmen: Boesesetwas!haha
Ich: Nee, wir nehmen Fahrzurhoelleduarsch12
Böses Etwas: Duhastspywareimpopo&$§§§
Ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böses Etwas: Gott ist das armselig ! Was für ne Zeitverschwendung - geh mal Gold kaufen Du arme Sau !

Mein Zweitaccount war bereits aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt, da der Launcher oder was auch immer bei Blizz, einen Keylogger bei mir entdeckt hatte. 

Tjo. Authenticator, Norton und ein GM-Ticket später war wieder heile Welt.


----------



## Knowme (10. November 2009)

Hiho. Mein Account wurde auch gehackt. Nach einem Ticket wurde er gesperrt. Und ich musste beweisen, dass es mein Account ist.
Hab ich getan. Formular ausgefüllt. Alles eingetragen, Scan meines Ausweises beigelegt, und nun bekam ich folgendes per Mail;



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Zusendung Ihrer Daten.
> 
> ...




Was soll ich nun tun? Dieser Mail antworten, oder darf ich wieder das Formular ausfüllen?

Bitte *KEINE VERMUTUNGEN*. Wäre sehr froh, wenn mir wer helfen würde, der das schon einmal gemacht hat. Auf hörensagen kann ich verzichten.
Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (10. November 2009)

Hi leute

mein account wurde gehackt und seit heute gesperrt...
nun wollte ich das webformular abschicken und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht mehr genau weis wie meine antwort auf die geheimfrag war/ist^^
habe zwar verschiedene möglichkeiten (unter denen es auf jedenfall dabei ist) aber genau weis ich es leider nicht -.- 
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Kann ich, obwohl mein Account gesperrt ist, bei Blizz anrufen und sie nach der Antwort fragen oder ist es sinnlos?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Antwort darauf geben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (11. November 2009)

Wenn du bei Blizzard anrufst und sagst das dein Account gehackt wurden ist, frägt dich der Blizzard Mitarbeiter erstmal nach deiner ID danach frägt er dich wo du wohnst (um das zu vergleichen was in deinem angaben stand) und danach sagt er dir die geheimfrage (deine lieblings farbe . . . oder was du halt gewählt hast) und du musst antworten, so war es bei mir zumindest, da ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen werde hab ich meinen mommentanen rechner soweit von allem befreit hab verschiedene anti vir/spyware zeuch drüber laufen lassen und den programmen zu folgen is mein rechner atm frei von schädlingen, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher x.x


----------



## Rethelion (11. November 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher x.x



Neu aufsetzen schafft 100% Sicherheit


----------



## Ich_Baal (11. November 2009)

Heyhi,
ich selber wurde auch letzte Woche gehackt...2mal^^(ich weiß, was ihr jetzt denkxD)
allgemein ist alles super gelaufen mit Blizzard. hatte meine items wieder. alle chars wurden wiederhergestellt
und gegenstände, die aus der GB entnommen wurden, wurden dem gildenleiter zugesand.
Klar, die bearbeitungszeit ließ wie immer zu wunschen übrig, aber dafür, dass in den letzten tagen (zumindest auf meinem server norgannon) so viel gehackt wurde, wars noch ok. erst recht wenn man liest wie lange andere auf ihren acc warten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim ersten hack hats insgesammt 6 tage gedauert, bis ich wieder spielen konnte und alles wieder hatte.
natürlich hab ich ne firewall drauf und nen antivirus programm. hab mir nochn a-virustool runtergeladen und drüber gejagt. nichts desto trotz: einen tag später loggte ich ein und mein jäger(bergbauer) flog über TW. unmittelbar danach wurde ich ausgeloggt. als ich dann 20sec später wieder reinkam is er schon nen stück weitergeflogen^^
das ausgeloggt werden und wieder einloggen wiederholte sich noch 2mal. 
während dessen hab ich den rechner von meiner freundin hochgefahren und auf der battle.net seite und meiner e-mail adresse das pw geändert.... und mir gedacht: 
loggste über ihren pc bei dir ein, is sicherer und dann wirste auf deinem pc ja eh automatisch ausgeloggt. 
ja pustekuchen, 
der hacker hat parallel einen authenticator mit dem acc verbunden, so dass ich nich neu einloggen konnte. da der hacker aber auch mein pw braucht um ins spiel zu kommen, haben wir uns beide gegenseitig ausgesperrt, nur das ich den vorteil hatte über meinen pc im spiel online zu sein.
so konnte ich noch ingame nen ticket schreiben und hoffen, dass ich nicht ausgeloggt wurde^^
so wartete ich dann 3 std auf den gm. doch der meldete sich nicht, sondern sperrte den acc und ich flog raus.
naja nich so schlimm. hab das webformular ausgefüllt und nach sage und schreibe 3 tagen wurde ich wieder freigeschaltet und alle items und chars waren wieder da.

nochmal zurück zu den virenprogrammen:
viren-programme finden keylogger, malware,rogues usw meist nicht.
da müsst ihr euch echt nen programm runterladen, das sich dauf diese spezialisiert hat.
um eventuellem keylogger-geschrei entgegen zu wirken, verlinke ich hier keine download-seiten sondern liste euch einfach mal nen paar auf, die ihr euch sicher bei chip.de oder der plattform eures verteuens ziehen könnt, und gebe nen link auf nen blizzard blue-post, wo auch welche vorgeschlagen werden:

*erstmal der blue post:*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=269487267
_dort sind auch einige aufgelistet. sehr hilfreich!!!_

*dann die programme die ich benutzt habe:*
------>Malwarebytes
------>Ad-Aware
------>Spybot - Search & Destroy
------>SpywareBlaster
_wie gesagt, am besten bei chip.de runterladen und drüber laufen lassen. _
es tut ja auch keinem weh, wenn ihr euch nen bisschen zeit nehmt und alle mal drüberlaufen lasst.

falls ihr noch fragen habt, könnt ihr mich auch gerne per PM anschreiben.


p.s.: hab nich mehr so viel zeit, deshalb les ich mir meinen text nich nochmal durch, also verzeiht eventuelle flüchtigkeitsfehler.

schöne grüße:

Ich_Baal


----------



## Adais (12. November 2009)

auch mein acc wurde gehackt... 3 tage nachdem ich einen shit battle-net account habe... 3 jahre lang nie probleme gehabt mit der alten anmeldung. gerade eine nette mail von blizz bekommen das der acc "permanent" gesperrt wurde...

weder gold gekauft, geschweige denn einen leveling-service in anspruch genommen... und mein MAC ist auch frei von viren, trojaner oder anderem zeug.

naja, formular ausgefüllt und wohl bis weihnachten auf eine antwort warten...


----------



## Blackhuf (12. November 2009)

bei uns hat es auch den gildenleiter getroffen auf eu- norgannon, von seinen chars und alles von der GB bestimmt um die 50k g gemacht der hacker. hat auch alles durchlaufen lasen und sein pc is sicher er hat den battenet acc aber schon länger


----------



## pildaY (13. November 2009)

SO wurde auch das erste mal jetzt gehackt ... ist das Zufall, dass ich erst seit 2 Tagen einen Bnet-Acc. habe? -.-


----------



## obstler1991 (13. November 2009)

Hallo, habe ne kleine Frage.

Mein 2.-Account wurde schon vor laaaaaaa...anger Zeit gehackt (BC: 1. Arenasaison), habe mich allerdings nicht um die Rückholung gekümmert.

So ist er in Vergessenheit geraten, lange Zeit - bis...Montag.

Mich hat es gejuckt den Account wieder an meiner Seite zu haben. Also habe ich das Formular ausgefüllt und abgewartet.

Am Übernächsten Tag kam auch schon eine Antwort, mit der ich nicht rechnete. Der Mitarbeiter konnte aus meinem Formular nicht herauslesen, um was es in meiner Beanstandung ging (Zur Erinnerung, man muss auswählen, welches Problem man hat, CD-Key, ACC-Name, etc. angeben) und wollte, dass ich noch einmal mein Problem ausführlicher beschreibe (noch ausführlicher? Ich habe doch die 1000 Zeichen ausgenutzt - ohne Geschwall?!) sowie die Daten noch einmal angebe.

Nungut, hab ich gemacht und darauf wieder eine nicht erwartete Antwort bekommen (das war gestern). Der gleiche Mitarbeiter sendete mir einen Link zu einer Kundenbefragung (ob ich zufrieden mit dem Service war, ob mein Problem gelöst wurde und Vergleiche mit anderen Supports). Den habe ich auch ausgefüllt (natürlich die Frage, ob mein Problem gelöst wurde, mit Nein beantwortet) und bisher nichts mehr von Blizzard gehört.

Jetzt meine Frage. Ist das Problem für o.g. Mitarbeiter gelöst und wurde mein Fall zu den Akten gelegt? Oder ist die Sache mit der Kundenbefragung vor Bearbeitung des Problemes normal?

Ich werde einfach weiter abwarten, hoffe aber um Aufklärung eurerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal!

P.S. Nein, ich habe nicht beim Rechnungssupport angerufen, da ich diesen Weg für aussichtslos hielt. Ich kann mir nämlich nur vorstellen, dass mir der Blizzardmitarbeiter den Link für dieses Formular geben wird. Mehr nicht.

LG obstler


----------



## Skyler93 (13. November 2009)

obstler1991 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Mein 2.-Account wurde schon vor laaaaaaa...anger Zeit gehackt (BC: 1. Arenasaison), habe mich allerdings nicht um die Rückholung gekümmert.
> 
> ...



nein nein die leute da sind ganz nett die helfen dir wirklich, wenn nicht maulste sie halt im telefon zu, wofür gibts schimpfwörter?? 
XD joke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ruf einfach an 
warten bringget nix


----------



## Generalknight (16. November 2009)

Ich wurde auch gehackt
hatte mit kumpels über skype noch gelabert, und bin dann Einkaufen gegangen hatte mich ausgeloggt usw.
Als ich vom einkaufen wiederkam hat ne wiele gedauert 2-3 std oder so ka. und wieder kontakt in skype hatte und sagte bin zurück vom einkaufen.
Meinte ein kumpel von mir" wie du warst weg vorhin warste noch online und hast die gilde verlassen und net geantwortet ect."

versuchte mich einzulogen aber kamm erst garnet online, als ich es schaffte on zu kommen war die frühe freude auch schon weg...
Alle meine chars gelöscht auf allen realms.

Hotline angerufen in das geläutert ect.
und innerhalb einer halben std waren all meine chars wieder herrgestellt.
Das was vk wurde ect. wurde mir dann ingame von einem Gm mit viel zeit wiederhergestellt.


----------



## sylania (16. November 2009)

obstler1991 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Mein 2.-Account wurde schon vor laaaaaaa...anger Zeit gehackt (BC: 1. Arenasaison), habe mich allerdings nicht um die Rückholung gekümmert.
> 
> So ist er in Vergessenheit geraten, lange Zeit - bis...Montag.




Sorry, mein Account wurde auch schon gehack, aber dir gehört der Account komplett dicht gemacht. Dadurch das du dich sooooo lange nicht darum gekümmert hast, hast du geduldet das durch deinen Account geklautes Gold, items und goldwerbung gemacht wird. Dir sollte man den Acc garnichtmehr freischalten .......


----------



## normansky (16. November 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Hi leute
> 
> mein account wurde gehackt und seit heute gesperrt...
> nun wollte ich das webformular abschicken und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht mehr genau weis wie meine antwort auf die geheimfrag war/ist^^
> ...


377 Beiträge.... und dann so eine Frage, die nun wirklich schon 1k mal beantwortet wurde....


----------



## Amathaon (18. November 2009)

Mein Account wurde nicht gehackt aber der schönste Sticky aller Zeiten *weint*


----------



## Desitheria (23. November 2009)

Wurde auch gehackt....
Gildenmitglied hat ingame sofort Ticket an GM geschrieben und innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde Account gesperrt...
Aber - Rüssi wurde verkauft und ich denke auch Gold und verkaufbare items sind wohl nicht mehr da... 

Hab mir nun den Authenticator bestellt und frage mich, ob der Account dann damit wirklich sicher ist oder...

Bin schon kurz davor, Account zu kündigen....


----------



## Starfros (23. November 2009)

Desitheria schrieb:


> Wurde auch gehackt....
> Gildenmitglied hat ingame sofort Ticket an GM geschrieben und innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde Account gesperrt...
> Aber - Rüssi wurde verkauft und ich denke auch Gold und verkaufbare items sind wohl nicht mehr da...
> 
> ...




Wenn du den Authenticator  hast musst du nach deinen Loggin, knopf am Gerät drücken dann bekommst du eine 6 stellige Zahl die du in ca 10-15 sec eingeben kannst dann auf ok klicken.  Das Ding musst aber vorher mit deinem Account verbinden .
Der Angreifer hätte demnach nur eine kurze spanne zeit um deinen acc nach der neuen Variante zu hacken. Was wiederum schwer bzw sinnlos wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber für Sicherheit soll der Kunde nochmals bezahlen , dies sollte in der Regel Aufgabe des Betreibers sein wobei Blizz die Bezahloptionen mindestens um einen punkt erweitern müsste damit wirklich jeder die Möglichkeit hat sich das Gerät zu holen. Denn das Abo kann man auch auf verschiedene arten bezahlen.


----------



## Tharis84 (23. November 2009)

Naja...mich haben sie heute auch gehackt und sogar noch einen Authenticator-Code verwendet.Nichtmal ich hatte so einen COde.
Hoffe mal das die das schnell in den Griff bekommen und da kein weiterer Unfug mit gemacht wird.
Sobald Gilden Kollege on ist wird er wohl auch gleich einen GM anschreiben.Habe bis jetzt nur das Onlineformular ausgefüllt.


----------



## Desitheria (23. November 2009)

Das is ja leider das Problem, dass man den Authenticator nur mit Kreditkarte bekommt... schon a bissl schwach finde ich! Lt dem Mitarbeiter wird jedoch an einer anderen Zahlungsmethode gearbeitet.... mal sehen!

Warte nun noch immer auch Antwort von Blizz auf meine Mail, is auch schon einige Tage her, seit ich die verfasst habe


----------



## Delor (23. November 2009)

Nachdem mein Account vor einer Woche gehackt wurde, wollte ich hier mal meine druchweg positiven Erkenntnisse schildern.
Eines kann ich euch gleich vorweg sagen sofern ihr den Mobile Authenticator verwendet, entfernt ihn nie länger als 2-3 Stunden.
Das war nämlich mein Fehler.

Authenticator entfernt wegen iPhone Update und hab vergessen den wieder hinzuzufügen.
2 Tage später ne Email erhalten das mein Passwort geändert wurde, man muss dazu sagen mein Passwort ist 15 Stellig mit allem was dazu gehört.
Sofort Passwort resetet und Authenticator wieder hinzugefügt.
Eingeloggt und wie soll es anders sein, alles weg.
Webformular ausgefüllt und an Blizzard geschickt. Zwei Tage später hab ich ne Email bekommen das mein WoW Account permanent gesperrt wurde, wegen Störung der Serverökonomie.
Hab darauf hin beim Rechnungssupport angerufen. Hier kann nur den ersten Post dieses Themas bestätigen, seit freundlich das ist echt ne hilfe.
Die haben mir meinen Account wieder freigeschalten und meine Item alle wiederhergestellt, binnen 3 Stunden, bis auf von einem Char. Hab darauf hin Ingame ein Ticket eröffnet ob die GMs die Items von dem Char wiederherstellen können.
Am nächsten Abend flattert ne Email bei mir rein das mein Account temporär gesperrt wurde um den Besitz des Accounts zu klären.
Wieder beim Support angerufen.
Die haben das geklärt und haben mich sogar zurück gerufen!!!

Tja das ende ist, ich habe meinen Account wieder, alle meine Items und sogar noch 2 Tage Spielzeitgutschrift erhalten, da die zweite Sperrung meines Accounts ein Fehler von Blizzard war, für den die sich sogar per Email noch einmal Entschuldigt haben.
Insgesamt war der Support von Blizzard erstklassig und gibt mir keinen Grund für irgendwelche beanstandungen. Eben so wie Support eben sein soll.
gruß
Delor


----------



## Adais (26. November 2009)

update zum 12.11...

seit heute kann ich mich wieder ins arsenal einloggen... natürlich alle items weg, das gold wird wohl auch weg sein :-(

ein einloggen in das spiel ist immer noch nicht möglich, da alle bezahlmöglichkeiten "blockiert" sind... also wieder eine mail an blizzard geschickt... das wird jetzt wohl wieder 2 wochen dauern...


----------



## Pallamos (29. November 2009)

HI,
ich habe heute leider festgestellt das ich gehackt worden bin.
Der hacker besaß nicht nur die dreißtigkeit mich mit meinem main in wow aus der Gilde zu werfen sondern hat meinen battle.net-accaunt mit einen blizzard authentificator versehen so das ich nicht an meinen battle.net accaunt rankomme und mich nicht in wow einloggen kann.

So jetzt meien frage was soll ich tun, ich hab mich schon an den support gewendet doch leider habe ich nur standart mail erhalten das dass passwort geändert wird...

MfG


----------



## doryzwei (29. November 2009)

also ich kann jedem nur den Authenticator empfehlen. da ich keine kreditkarte besitze, mußte ich den fürs handy nehmen und wurde nach anfänglicher skepsis, doch eines besseren belehrt. falls das eigen handy noch nicht in der liste der untestützten telefone steht, lohnt es sich auf jeden fall entweder einen freund mit ner kreditkarte zu fragen, walweise aber auch ab und an wieder in die handyliste zu sehen, da diese auch erweitert wird. 
zum generierten code kann ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit sagen, das dieser nur genau 1x verwendet werden kann, was die sache doch sehr sicher macht.
zu dem geheule das blizz sich um die sicherheit kümmern muß und wir doch schon 13,- eus im monat bezahlen, kann ich nur sagen: spielt pacman


----------



## Mindadar (4. Dezember 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> HI,
> ich habe heute leider festgestellt das ich gehackt worden bin.
> Der hacker besaß nicht nur die dreißtigkeit mich mit meinem main in wow aus der Gilde zu werfen sondern hat meinen battle.net-accaunt mit einen blizzard authentificator versehen so das ich nicht an meinen battle.net accaunt rankomme und mich nicht in wow einloggen kann.
> 
> ...


wie dreißt die nur sind o.O 
nun geben die schon geld aus um an unsere acc´s zu kommen (mit dem authentificator) ich finds echt heftig o.O


----------



## Hellikut (4. Dezember 2009)

Für alle, denen ledigdlich die Option des Authenticators aus dem Blizzard-Shop bleibt - googelt mal nach "Wirecard". 
Virtuelle Prepaidkreditkarte, damit könnt ihr auch gleich noch eins von diesen töften Pets mitkaufen. Ui, zweimal Schleichwerbung in einem Satz, pöse.


----------



## Kargaro (5. Dezember 2009)

Ok... mir ist gerade etwas klar geworden...

Das soll jetzt keine Unterstellung sein, aber diese Hacker verwenden anscheinend die Emailadressen, die bei buffed eingegeben wurden...   Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären, dass ich auf der Hotmailadresse, die ich extra für den Account bei buffed (und bei S&F) erstellt habe, plötzlich eine Email kriege, dass mein Account angeblich gesperrt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Meine richtige WoW-Emailadresse verwende ich schon lange nicht mehr für andere Sachen, und ich habe mir wie gesagt für buffed (und den buffedserver von Shakes und Fidget) eine extra Emailadresse erstellt - an die mir heute so eine Email geschickt wurde...  

Hat jemand eine Erklärung wie das sein kann?  Hat buffed (oder S&F) Sicherheitslücken?


----------



## MajorPerry (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute folgende Mail von Blizzard bekommen:




Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: 
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 07/12/2009
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels, dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt.

Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so genanntes Account-Sharing richten. Der Zugriff auf den Account unterliegt alleine der Verantwortung des Besitzers und so genanntes Account Sharing verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html). Aus diesem Grund wird die Sperrung des Accounts auch dann in Kraft bleiben, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie hätten diese Verletzungen gegen unsere Bestimmungen nicht selbst begangen. Unsere Sanktionen richten sich immer gegen den Account, aber nicht gegen den Besitzer.

Unsere Bestimmungen können Sie erneut unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html einsehen.

Wir möchten außerdem darauf hinweisen, dass Sie bei eventuell verbliebenen Fragen bitte unsere Internetseiten zum Thema "Regeln und Bestimmungen" und unsere "Nutzungsbestimmungen" konsultieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

&

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe



Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich meinen Account von mir und von meiner Freundin aus benutze. Einen Powerlevel Dienst oder Gold gekauft hab icht nicht.

Ich habe nun eine Mail an Blizzard geschrieben wo ich den Sachverhalt dargelegt habe. 

Powerleveling könnte man ja nachweisen, wenn ein Char extrem schnell steigt und einen besonders hohen Geldeingang/-ausgang auch und beides ist nicht passiert.

Ich darum gebeten meinen Account wieder zu öffnen, mir ggf. mitzuteilen was ich denn genau falsches getan habe um das künftig zu vermeiden, sowie dass ich für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung stehe.

Wie lange braucht der Blizzard Support denn für seine Antworten und was meinen die genau damit ich hätte die "Serverökonomie" gestört.

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten.

MajorPerry


----------



## Tabuno (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich wurde auch eben gehackt, who cares nen GM angeschrieben und hoffen das der alles zurücksetzt...


----------



## Hasseo (10. Dezember 2009)

MajorPerry schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute folgende Mail von Blizzard bekommen:
> 
> ...



Die email habe ich auch bekommen am 7.
Nur wurde meiner nicht gespeert.

Ich wurde gehackt und mein Gold und ausrüstung war weg.
Dann habe ich ein neues PW erstellt und konnte mich einloggen.
Habe auch direkt das mit dem Mobil Authentificator gemacht. Damit konnte ich mich dann 2 Tage einloggen. Heute erzählt er mir wieder mein PW wäre falsch.
Habe heute morgen noch um 4UHR gespielt da war alles ok. Eine email habe ich nicht bekommen, das mein PW geändert wurde.

Habe jetzt PW reset gemacht, aber immer noch keine Mail bekommen.
Wie können die den hacken wenn ich diesen Authentificator habe?

Kann doch nur sein, das bei Blizzard irgendwas nicht stimmt.
Aufgehört mit Spielen habe ich weil der Server neu gestartet wurde. Bis dahin war alles ok, hatte meine ganzen sachen auch schon wieder bekommen und kurz mit einem GM gesprochen.


----------



## 1337reroll (10. Dezember 2009)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *...*
> 
> *Kurzinfo:* Blizzard wird euch Telefonisch nur mitteilen, das ihr das Webfomular
> ausfüllen sollt. Am Telefon gibt es keine direkte Wiederherstellung!
> ...



Also auch wenn mir dies viele nicht glauben:
Ich habe am Telefon, gegen sämtliche Daten meinen Account zu meinem Battle.net Account hinzugefügt bekommen, bzw.
ein neues Passwort via E-Mail erhalten.


MFG


----------



## Legelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi @all
Da ich grad heute erst in einem anderen Thread auf diese Thema geantwortet hatte und dieser geschlossen wurde, weil es ja schon den hier gibt^^ - hier noch mal kurz mein Statement zu dem Thema:

Ich durfte auch vor kurzem die tolle Erfahrung machen^^. Und wenn man dann noch GL ist und die ganze Gildenbank geleert wird, ist das besonders toll^^. Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich mir über eine Sicherheitslücke im Flash-Player einen Keylogger gezogen hatte, der von herkömlichen Scannern (sowohl Antivir als auch Kaspersky) nicht entdeckt wurde. Erst als ich mir zwei Suchprogramme für Rootkit-Scanner und Keylogger installiert hatte, war die Lücke dicht (übrigends ein Tip von einem der GMs ingame).

Die Geschichte mit dem eingesetzten Authentikator ist die neuste Masche der Hacker. Das Problem dabei ist nämlich, dass nur eine Authenti zur Zeit pro B-Net-Account zugelassen ist, so dass nicht nur Dein Passwort geändert werden muss, sondern auch der Authentikator vom Account genommen werden muss. Seit es den Mobile-Authentikator gibt, nutzen den viele Hacker (kostet schließlich nur einmalig 50cent plus Downloadgebühren).

Auch wenn hier schon die größten Horrorgeschichten über gehackte Accounts niedergeschrieben wurden, ich hatte meinen Account inkl aller Items und dem Gildenbank-Inhalt innerhalb von 24 Stunden wieder. Einfach über den Account eines Freundes einloggen und ein Ticket an einen GM erstellen, dass Dein Acc gehackt wurde und die bitte den Authentikator von Deinem B-Net-Account löschen möchten. Sobald Du dann den Account wieder hast (bekommst ne Mail), empfehle ich Dir: lade Dir den Mobile-Authetikator selbst runter und verbinde ihm mit Deinem B-Net-Account. Da die erstellte Codenummer nur auf Deinem Handy erscheint und alls paar Sekunden gewechselt wird, ist es nahezu unmöglich, den Account dann noch per Keylogging zu hacken. Allerdings nie vergessen: 100% sicher gibt es nicht.
Sobald Du Dich wieder einloggen kannst, erstelle gleich ein neues Ticket, in dem Du die GMs darum bittest, Deine geklauten Items wieder her zu stellen. Wichtig dabei nach meiner Erfahrung: Der Ton macht die Musik. Die Leute müssen sich permanent das Gemecker von irgendwelchen Leuten anhören; wenn Du Dich aber nennt mit denen unterhällst, dann reagieren die auch nett. Hab bisher schon in ein paar Fällen Kontakt mit GMs gehabt und es war immer erfreulich.

Das wiederhertsellen der Items Deines Accounts kann allerdings zwischen 1-4 Tage dauern. Dann findest Du irgendann sämtliche Items, ausgegebene Splitter und Marken in den Postkästen Deiner Chars.

Also viel Glück, dass Du bald wieder daddeln kannst und dran denken: such Dir einen Rootkitscanner und lass nach Keyloggern suchen bevor Du neue Passwörter einrichtest (Antivir bietet übrigends auf seiner Seite kostenlos einen zusätzlichen Scanner für derartige Geschichten an). 

Als Zusatz noch: Für den Mobile Authetikator braucht man keine Kreditkarte und das Runterladen kostet lediglich 50cent. Was die Mail betreffend der Acc-Sperrung angeht, kommt das daher, das die Hacker schlicht alles vom gehackten Account zu Gold machen und dieses dann über Ihre Websites verkaufen - so werden gehackte auch gern mal zu Gold-Sellern. Glücklicherweise reichten wohl meine Goldreserven nicht, um damit auffällige Geschäfte zu machen^^.


----------



## Klondike (10. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Aber für Sicherheit soll der Kunde nochmals bezahlen , dies sollte in der Regel Aufgabe des Betreibers sein wobei Blizz die Bezahloptionen mindestens um einen punkt erweitern müsste damit wirklich jeder die Möglichkeit hat sich das Gerät zu holen. Denn das Abo kann man auch auf verschiedene arten bezahlen.



Sry...aber die Logik entgeht mir, wenn du PIN und Kredit/EC-Karte an Fremde verlierst (obwohl es genug Tipps für den sicheren Umgang gibt) und dein Konto geleert wird, dann hilft dir deine bank auch meist auch aus Kulanz...

aber sie werden sicher keinen Bodygard bezahlen der dafür sorgt, dass dir niemand deine Karte klauen kann, oder dir am Automat über die Schulter schaut



aber in nem Spiel soll jemand auf dich aufpassen? 

jessele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (10. Dezember 2009)

Super Guide^^
Auch wenn die meisten meinen: "Ach ich bin da sicher davor, habe Virenscanner und mein PW lautet stefan123... ausgeklügerter gehts nicht!"
Man ist NIE 100% sicher im Internet!
Und nebenbei! Bei Variante 2 muss man nicht auf einen netten GM warten, einfach nochmal bei Blizzard anrufen und E-Mail Adresse ansagen^^ Falls man den Personalausweis senden musste wird man dann noch 1 -2 Sachen gefragt und Voila^^

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Skylo (10. Dezember 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Hi @all
> Da ich grad heute erst in einem anderen Thread auf diese Thema geantwortet hatte und dieser geschlossen wurde, weil es ja schon den hier gibt^^ - hier noch mal kurz mein Statement zu dem Thema:
> 
> Ich durfte auch vor kurzem die tolle Erfahrung machen^^. Und wenn man dann noch GL ist und die ganze Gildenbank geleert wird, ist das besonders toll^^. Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich mir über eine Sicherheitslücke im Flash-Player einen Keylogger gezogen hatte, der von herkömlichen Scannern (sowohl Antivir als auch Kaspersky) nicht entdeckt wurde. Erst als ich mir zwei Suchprogramme für Rootkit-Scanner und Keylogger installiert hatte, war die Lücke dicht (übrigends ein Tip von einem der GMs ingame).
> ...




Danke für deinen post. Bin gestern Nacht selber zum Opfer eines Autenticator-Hackers gefallen. Habe zwar blitzartig mein PW zurückgesetzt und geändert aber dank tollen Kundedienst der nie erreichbar ist, da ja angeblich andauernd Leute in der Warteschleife hängen, und noch besseren GMs die unfähig sind zu anworten heißts für mich erstmal warten.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

Also heute wurde ich zum dritten Mal Opfer eines Hacks(seit ich meinen Account auf Battelnet gemacht habe), der hacker hat einen Authentikator eingefügt, so das ich weder bei Battelnet oder bei WOW etwas machen kann. Vorhin habe ich dann eine email bekommen, wo mein account permanent gespeert wurde wegen : Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainmenta. Jetzt hat mir ne gildenkollegin vorhin erzählt, das mein main vorhin on war, und auf einem Schlachtfeld war. 

Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen, 
1 Gibt es noch irgendeine Chance meinen Account wieder zubekommen?,
2 Das is doch nich normal das ein Hacker noch mit den gehackten Account BGS geht, oder ?

Mfg Lell


----------



## Dorian_90 (10. Dezember 2009)

moin 

wurde gehackt und alle verkaufbaren items usw  sind weg zugriff auf acc hab ich 

pw geändert auch pc komplett platt gemacht usw 

jetzt zur frage kann ich nen ticket schreiben um meine sachen wieder zu bekommen oder sind die jetzt einfach weg ? 

fg


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (10. Dezember 2009)

Dorian_90 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wurde gehackt und alle verkaufbaren items usw  sind weg zugriff auf acc hab ich
> 
> ...




Wenn es der erste Hack war, kannst du einen gm ingame ansprechen. Nachdem du geschildert hast was passiert ist, ist das gespräch beendet, und du bekommst auf allen Charaktern, wo etwas fehlt, alles zurück.(Wird dir per post zugeschickt)

Wenn es dein zweiter Hack war, wird dein Account vorrübergehend gespeert. Dann musst du ein Webformular ausfüllen, und eine Kopie deines Personalausweises mitschicken, dann wird dein account innerhalb eines Tages endspeert, und du bekommst auch alles zurück.


----------



## Legelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also heute wurde ich zum dritten Mal Opfer eines Hacks(seit ich meinen Account auf Battelnet gemacht habe), der hacker hat einen Authentikator eingefügt, so das ich weder bei Battelnet oder bei WOW etwas machen kann. Vorhin habe ich dann eine email bekommen, wo mein account permanent gespeert wurde wegen : Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainmenta. Jetzt hat mir ne gildenkollegin vorhin erzählt, das mein main vorhin on war, und auf einem Schlachtfeld war.
> 
> ...



Also zu 1. Ja gibt es - aber nach dem dritten Vorfall wirst Du das wohl nur mit Geduld und über die Telefonleitung mit Blizz direkt klären können. Ich empfehle sehr, Dir den Authentikator zuzulegen, wenn Du so gern angegriffen wirst.

Zu 2.: Doch das ist normal, dass die Hacker mit den Chars im BG (im allgemeinen 1k Winter) auftauchen - allerdings auch nur um dort Deine gesammelten Splitter beim Händler einzutauschen um noch mehr verkaufen zu können. Übrigends nach Account und Equip-Wiederherstellung werden im Allgemeinen auch die Splitter wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (11. Dezember 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Zu 2.: Doch das ist normal, dass die Hacker mit den Chars im BG (im allgemeinen 1k Winter) auftauchen - allerdings auch nur um dort Deine gesammelten Splitter beim Händler einzutauschen um noch mehr verkaufen zu können. Übrigends nach Account und Equip-Wiederherstellung werden im Allgemeinen auch die Splitter wieder zurück gesetzt.



Hmm, das ist blos komisch, denn ich hatte vielleicht insgesamt 10 Marken, und 3 Splitter, habe mir nämlich 3 Tage vorher was accountgebundenes gekauft, deswegen war ich auch so verwundert, als man mir erzählte, das er im BG war. Mit 10 Marken und 3 Splittern kann man ja im allgemeinen nichts anfangen.


----------



## kazzer86 (12. Dezember 2009)

Huhu hatte heute eine sehr komische e-mail von blizzard bekommen:

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
-----------------------------

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: XXX
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 11/12/2009
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels, dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt.

Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so genanntes Account-Sharing richten. Der Zugriff auf den Account unterliegt alleine der Verantwortung des Besitzers und so genanntes Account Sharing verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html). Aus diesem Grund wird die Sperrung des Accounts auch dann in Kraft bleiben, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie hätten diese Verletzungen gegen unsere Bestimmungen nicht selbst begangen. Unsere Sanktionen richten sich immer gegen den Account, aber nicht gegen den Besitzer.

Unsere Bestimmungen können Sie erneut unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html einsehen.

Wir möchten außerdem darauf hinweisen, dass Sie bei eventuell verbliebenen Fragen bitte unsere Internetseiten zum Thema "Regeln und Bestimmungen" und unsere "Nutzungsbestimmungen" konsultieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

&

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

dabei spiele ich schon seid 3 monate kein wow mehr heisst das mein acc ist jetzt weg ?


----------



## Gorb001 (12. Dezember 2009)

Dein Acc wurde offensichtlich gehackt.

Support anrufen, sollte recht fix gehen. 




Eben kam Tante edith rein: FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte ich immer schon mal schreiben.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (12. Dezember 2009)

Kann man Blizzard überhaupt am Wochenende erreichen? Auf der Support seite steht nämlich, das die nur montag bis freitag offen haben.


----------



## Shadria (12. Dezember 2009)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Kann man Blizzard überhaupt am Wochenende erreichen? Auf der Support seite steht nämlich, das die nur montag bis freitag offen haben.



Wenn auf der Supportseite steht, das die nur Mo - Fr da sind.... kann man dann den Support am WE anrufen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am WE bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit des Email-Supports: https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Gorb001 (12. Dezember 2009)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also heute wurde ich zum dritten Mal Opfer eines Hacks(seit ich meinen Account auf Battelnet gemacht habe), der hacker hat einen Authentikator eingefügt, so das ich weder bei Battelnet oder bei WOW etwas machen kann. Vorhin habe ich dann eine email bekommen, wo mein account permanent gespeert wurde wegen : Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainmenta. Jetzt hat mir ne gildenkollegin vorhin erzählt, das mein main vorhin on war, und auf einem Schlachtfeld war.
> 
> ...



Zum 3. Mal????????????????????????????

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du es bis jetzt nicht gelernt hast, scheint es auch relativ sinnlos zu sein deinen Acc zu reaktivieren.
Der wird doch eh in Kürze dann wieder gehackt.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2009)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen,
> 1 Gibt es noch irgendeine Chance meinen Account wieder zubekommen?,
> 2 Das is doch nich normal das ein Hacker noch mit den gehackten Account BGS geht, oder ?
> 
> Mfg Lell


Hol dir selbst 'n Authenticator.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (12. Dezember 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Wenn auf der Supportseite steht, das die nur Mo - Fr da sind.... kann man dann den Support am WE anrufen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit meiner Aussage meine ich ja auch das Webformular.


----------



## chaosruler (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir fällt auf, dass hier immer davon gesprochen wird das "der Account XY gehackt wurde" ...die Aussage ist im Grund nicht ganz richtig.
Prinzipiell impliziert "gehackt" werden ja eine aktive durchgeführt Aktion (gut die Deffinition stimmt nicht ganz aber offenkundig geht man hier ja davon aus, dass ein dritter durch aktives "Hacking" in den Account einbricht).
Dem ist aber nicht so, wenn euer Account "gehackt" wurden. 
Den Zweck der mit dem Diebstahl eines Accounts verfolgt wird sollte relativ klar sein. Euer Gold wird verkauft. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
So nun ist es allerdings so, dass z.B. eine Bruteforce Attacke auf einen Account viel zu lange dauert und damit zu teuer für den/die "Hacker" ist.
Das schöne ist allerdings, dass es solcher Methoden garnicht bedarf. Es ist idr. immer ein Keylogger o.Ä. der dem Dritten einen Einbruch in euern Account ermöglicht ganz einfach deswegen weil diese Variante aus zweierlei Gründen effektiv ist. 
1. Man muss nur warten bis die Accdaten reinkommen, dann kann der Goldtransfer relativ automatisch erfolgen (was wieder den Auffwand minimiert und somit den Profit dieser Verbrecher maximiert).
2. Man kann sich das Unwissen zunutze machen, was nunmal sehr weit verbreitet ist, wenn es um Computersicherheit geht. 

AntiVir und die Windows Firewall reichen grundsätzlich nicht aus um euch zu schützen. Auch wenn in der Chip oder Computerbild oder sonstwo etwas anderes steht. 

Auch der Authenticator bietet nur sehr bedingten Schutz. Allerdings ...und das ist atm noch der Vorteil, lässt sich dieser Schutz nicht automatisiert umgehen. Aber ich würde mich nicht drauf verlassen, dass dies auch so bleibt.


----------



## BamBam84 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffed als ich gestern Morgen WoW starten wollte kam ich net, rein hab dann meine mails gecheckt und hatte eine im Posteingang

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Die Überprüfung des World of Warcraft Account ......... hat ergeben, dass auf den Account durch eine nicht autorisierte Person zugegriffen worden ist. Daher haben wir den Account für 24 Stunden gesperrt, damit Sie die Gelegenheit haben, die Sicherheit Ihres Accounts wiederherzustellen und den Zugriff auf diesen zurückzuerlangen.

Da der Account nach Ablauf dieser 24 Stunden automatisch wieder freigegeben wird, ist es nicht notwendig, sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Bitte beachten Sie die nachfolgenden Informationen genau, da erneute Fremdzugriffe weitere Sperrungen des Accounts nach sich ziehen würden:

Die meisten Fremdzugriffe entstehen dadurch, dass der registrierte Besitzer seine Login-Informationen mit anderen Personen teilt oder auf einem mit einem Virus infiziertem Computer spielt.

Denken Sie bitte daran, dass es einzig in Ihrer Verantwortung liegt, die Vertraulichkeit Ihrer Login-Informationen sicherzustellen. Ein Account darf jeweils nur von dem eingetragenen Account Eigentümer genutzt werden. Sollte der Accountnutzer minderjährig sein, darf der Account zwar von einer erziehungsberechtigten Person erstellt, jedoch dann ausschließlich durch die minderjährige Person benutzt werden.

Ein neues, zufällig erstelltes Passwort wird Ihnen in Kürze per Email zugeschickt werden. Nachdem Sie sich mit dem neuen Passwort eingeloggt haben,  begeben Sie sich bitte in die Accountverwaltung (https://www.wow-europe.com/account/&locale=de_DE) und erstellen Sie ein neues, sicheres Passwort. Hinweise wie Sie ein sicheres Passwort erstellen, finden Sie auf der folgenden Webseite http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87267&sid=3 (Punkt 1. Accountsicherheit).

Die Zustellung des neuen Passworts kann bis zu eine Stunde dauern. Sollten Sie das neue Passwort nicht innerhalb einer Stunde nach Erhalt dieser Email erhalten, so überprüfen Sie bitte den Spamordner in Ihrem Emailfach.
Zu Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit empfehlen wir Ihnen, die folgenden Sicherheitshinweise auf allen Computern, auf denen Sie World of Warcraft spielen, unbedingt zu beachten:

- Halten Sie Ihr Betriebssystem stets aktuell und installieren Sie wichtige Software Aktualisierungen
- Schützen Sie Ihren Computer wenn möglich durch den Einsatz einer Firewall
- Überprüfen Sie Ihr System regelmäßig auf einen möglichen Befall mit Viren, Trojanern und Keylogger
- Sein Sie beim Runterladen von neuer Software stets auf der Hut vor "verdächtigen" Emails und Webseiten.

Auf den folgenden Webseiten finden Sie weiterführende Informationen zum Thema Sicherheit:
- Account- und Computersicherheit: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87267&sid=3
- Informationen zu unautorisiertem Accountzugriff: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=22517

Sollten Sie hierzu Fragen haben oder mit diesem Vorgehen nicht einverstanden sein, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unser Account Administratoren Team. Für weitere Informationen und Kontaktmöglichkeiten besuchen Sie bitte die folgende Webseite http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml

Als Vorkehrungsmaßnahme haben wir ebenfalls Ihre Rechnungsdaten aus dem Spielkonto entfernt. Sollten Sie Ihr Abonnement fortsetzen wollen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren Rechnungssupport über das Webformular http://www.wow-europe.com/support/webform/...ult.html?lan=de oder telefonisch unter den nachfolgenden Nummern: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment


soweit so gut nun ist es fast 16uhr ein tag später und ich kann noch immer nicht rein!
Ich hab mein PW geändert und mein rechner auf Viren gecheckt ein Trojaner wurde gefunden dann hab ich später nochmal das Virenprogram durchlaufen lassen und er findet nix mehr!

Ich habe versucht gestern noch bei Blizz anzurufen aber das ist wie ich lesen konnte recht vergeblich und ins offizelle Forum komm ich ja auch nicht da mein acc nen Ban hat das heist ich kann eigendlich gar nix machen übers Wochenende ich habe auch ein Webformular ausgefüllt allerdings ein Formular was nicht Direkt gegen nen Hack geht hat jemand erfahrung mit so etwas nem Ban die Mail kam von der addresse 

WoWAccountReviewEU@blizzard.com


----------



## carambarr (12. Dezember 2009)

Wurde heute auch gehacked =) mein Hacker ist sogar für mich Titanvorkommen farmen gegangen :X


----------



## Varek (12. Dezember 2009)

moin moin,

wenn ich das hier so verfolge werden wohl wieder accounts gehackt ohne. auch der von
meiner frau wurde vor 2 tagen gehackt. aber dank eines super netten gm´s ist/wird
wieder alles in ordnung gebracht.

nun tun sich mir aber 2 vermutungen auf!
1. seit dem gezwungenermaßen alle zu einem battlenet account wechseln mussten
werden wieder öfter accounts gehackt! gibt es in dem zusammenhang vllt. eine
sicherheitslücke bei blizz?

2. mir wurde von seiten blizz gesagt meine frau haben einen trojaner auf dem rechner.
nachdem ich aber die bezahlte kaspersky und die free av rüberlaufen habe wurde
nix gefunden. ergo ist mein rechner clean. hinzu kommt noch das ich den rechner
über einen router mit firewall laufen lasse und so müsste auch der schutz sehr gut sein.
wiederrum stellt sich  mir die frage ob es nicht an blizz liegt das hacker an die daten kommen!

nunja, ich habe mir nun auch authentikatoren (2 accounts) bestell und schaue mal ob das 
wirklich mehr sicherheit bringt.
meine frau meinte das blizz die accounts selber hackt damit alle user sich einen 
authenticator kaufen. das macht allein in deutschland bei 10.000.000 usern knapp
70.000.000 euro. ich finde den gedanken garnicht mal so abwägig!!!

gruß,

varek


----------



## Abigayle (12. Dezember 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wenn ich das hier so verfolge werden wohl wieder accounts gehackt ohne. auch der von
> meiner frau wurde vor 2 tagen gehackt. aber dank eines super netten gm´s ist/wird
> ...




Stimme dir vollkommen zu. Es ist schon seltsam der ganze Zusammenhang. Auch mein Account der seit 4 Monaten nicht benutzt worden ist und mein Wow auch deinstallt wurde wurde nun gehackt. Ich habe mal übelegt und hab NACHDEM ich das Spiel deinstallt hab den Rechenr neu aufsetzen müssen wegen neuer Festplatte. Demnetsprechend war ich auch ewig nichtmehr auf der Battlenet Seite und habe auch nicht das PW eingegeben. Also muss der Fehler auf deren Seite liegen. Ich hab trotz allem Spybot, Hijack This (beide auf dem neusten Update udn beide sind echt aggressiv) drüberlaufen lassen und NISCHTS, also pickobello. Ich hab nie an nem anderen PC mein Daten eingegeben und auch nicht weiter gegeben. Also bleibt nur der Fehler das Blizzard ne Sicherheitslücke hat. So traurig wies ist.


----------



## Markujordo (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab da ne Frage. Mir wurde auf meinem alten Laptop den WoW Account gehackt. Jetzt will ich druch das Webformular Blizz kontaktieren. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht, ob ich dort die WoW Accountdaten oder die Battle.net Accountdaten eingeben muss, denn eigentlich wurde mir ja den Battle.net Account gehackt sozusagen. Weiss das jemand? Und dann das zweite wie lange das etwa dauert. Dauert das immernoch über 1-2 Monate oder geht das nun endlich fixer?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858


----------



## Markujordo (12. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858



Dort drinn steht keines von den beiden Sachen die ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Gerti (12. Dezember 2009)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Dort drinn steht keines von den beiden Sachen die ich gefragt habe.



Es ist scheinbar cool, immer auf die SuFu, Google oder  andere Threads zu verweisen, ohne mal auf die eigentlich fragestellung einzugehen.
Zur ersten Frage kann ich nichts sagen aber bis der Acc wieder hergestellt ist, sollte max. eine Woche vergehen.


----------



## Dranke (12. Dezember 2009)

Zum glück mir noch nie passiert^^

Deswegen weis ich auch nicht was man machen muss ma blizzard anrufen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Dezember 2009)

Varek schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wenn ich das hier so verfolge werden wohl wieder accounts gehackt ohne. auch der von
> meiner frau wurde vor 2 tagen gehackt. aber dank eines super netten gm´s ist/wird
> ...



bei mir genau das gleiche, gehackt, ohne dass mein antivir irgendetwas findet!
ich kauf mir jetzt auch nen authenticator, gibt ja sogar jetzt n niedliches pet (kernhundwelpe) dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (12. Dezember 2009)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Dort drinn steht keines von den beiden Sachen die ich gefragt habe.



...

Sicher das du in einer knappen Viertelstunde, alle 35 Seiten gelesen oder wenigstens überflogen hast?

Die erste Frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten, im Webformular steht Accountname also ist damit dein momentaner Accountname gemeint... wüsste nicht was es daran falsch zu verstehen gäbe...

Deine zweite Frage wird dir niemand konkret und zuverlässig beantworten können da jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Ich habe damals, vor gut einem Jahr, 6 Wochen warten müssen. Nun habe ich aber auch schon von anderen hier im Forum gelesen die behauptet haben nicht mehr als ein paar Tage gewartet zu haben.

Von daher: LES' DIR DEN STICKY DURCH! Dort haben andere ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Account-Support/Hacks/Wartezeiten/etc. bereits nieder geschrieben!


----------



## Liiu (12. Dezember 2009)

Es ist der Accountname des Accounts nicht der des Battle.Net-Accounts gemeint.

Selbiges gilt für die Email-Adresse.


----------



## Vexen 2.0 (12. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
als ich mich gestern einloggen wollte,funktionierte das nicht, da mir gesagt wurde mein pw wäre falsch. als ich dann auf mein E- Mail Addresse geschaut hab, sah ich, das ich einen 3 h Bann von Blizz wegen Störung des ingame chats erhalten hatte, was mir schon komisch vorkam. jedenfalls hatten die dann mein pw resettet, bin nach den 3 h wieder rein, und musste feststellen, das all das equip, was sich verkaufen lässt, + insgesamt 4 k Gold gefehlt haben.Hab dann Ticket an Blizz geschrieben, inzwischen kam bei mir ne  E Mail dass sie es zur Kenntnis genommen haben, und dass der Fall weiter geleitet wurde. die einzige Erklärung für mich, wie jemand meinen Acc hacken konnte, ist für mich, dass ich mir nen Keylogger eingefangen hab, da ich nie Jemanden PW verraten hab, noch war ich auf Goldseller Seiten oder ähnliches. Meine Frage jetzt : habe mir einen Rootkitscanner runtergeladen und durchgescannt, aber welcher von den versteckten dateien ist nun der Bösewicht? ich wurde nämlich darauf hingewiesen, das manche programme solche versteckte dateien nutzen und evtl. nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, wenn man eben jene datei löscht. woher also weis ich jetzt, welche ich löschen soll und welche nicht? Bitte um Hilfe, hier mal der Report :
Avira AntiRootkit Tool (1.1.0.1)

================================================================================
========================
 - Scan started Samstag, 12. Dezember 2009 - 22:09:44
================================================================================
========================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Configuration:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 - [X] Scan files
 - [X] Scan registry
 - [X] Scan processes
 - [ ] Fast scan
 - Working disk total size : 449.21 GB
 - Working disk free size : 222.74 GB (49 %)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Results:
Embedded nulls : HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-92168884-3823588252-1313977045-1001\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER DELETE OR CHANGE ANY KEY
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing\eventthrottlelastreported
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing\eventthrottlestate
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing -> eventthrottleflushperiodms
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing -> eventthrottlemaxevents
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing -> eventthrottleblockperiodms
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Tracing -> eventthrottlemaxcontrolperiodms
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Control\WMI\Autologger\SQMLogger\{2ff3e6b7-cb90-4700-9621-443f389734ed}
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\gxvxcserv.sys\modules
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> start
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> type
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> imagepath
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> group
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Control\WMI\Autologger\SQMLogger\{2ff3e6b7-cb90-4700-9621-443f389734ed}
Hidden key : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Services\gxvxcserv.sys\modules
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> start
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> type
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> imagepath
Hidden value : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet011\Services\gxvxcserv.sys -> group

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Files: 0/183610
Registry items: 19/430769
Processes: 0/77
Scan time: 00:13:35


----------



## nrg (12. Dezember 2009)

Hast du auch den Rest deines Systems aktuell gehalten? Flashplayer hatte letztens noch Lücken vor denen gewarnt wurde.


----------



## Vexen 2.0 (12. Dezember 2009)

@ nrg um ehrlich zu sein, nein, ich schaue was sowas angeht nicht oft im I-Net nach, wusste das da her mit dem veraltetem Player nicht. aber jetzt ist er auf dem aktuellstem Stand =)


----------



## tschilpi (12. Dezember 2009)

Mit so einem kleinen Scan wirst du nicht viel finden. Das einzige, was ich da herauslesen kann, ist die gxvxcserv.sys, eine Version des W32.Tidserv Trojaner auch bekannt als Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brpo. Das sollte aber nicht für einen Keylogger verantwortlich sein.

Wenn du vermutest, dass du einen Keylogger hast, dann empfehle ich dir, dein System neu aufzusetzen und dein Sicherheitskonzept zu überdenken. Du wirst wahrscheinlich nie alle versteckte Viren mit einem Antivirenschutzprogramm finden. Der beste Schutz ist ein ganzheitliches Sicherheitskonzept, in dem du als User den wichtigsten Part inne hast. Der Virenschutz und die Firewall sind dem gegenüber von untergeordneter Bedeutung. Vor der eigenen Unwissenheit kann dich weder Kaspersky, Norton noch ein anderes AV-Programm wirksam schützen. 

Es genügt also auch völlig, ein kostenfreies Antivirenprogramm wie Avira zu benutzen. 

Wenn du dein System nicht neu aufsetzen willst (seuftz), dann poste hier einen grösseren Scan via D.D.S oder O.T.L Logfile. 

O.T.L Downloadlink: http://sicher-ins-netz.info/analyse/otl.html
D.D.S Downloadlink: http://sicher-ins-netz.info/analyse/dds.html

Lade verdächtige Dateien bei Virustotal.com hoch.

Grüsse


----------



## Markujordo (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, ich hab eine Frage.

Ich wurde heute gehackt, hab nun ne Email geschrieben, wisst ihr wie lange das ca. dauert bis sie das geregelt haben?


----------



## Vexen 2.0 (12. Dezember 2009)

habe nir gerade eins der Programme heruntergeladen, werde, sobald der scan fertig ist, den report hier posten. sschon mal danke für die Hilfe =)


----------



## Vexen 2.0 (12. Dezember 2009)

hier der report :
OTL logfile created on: 12.12.2009 23:36:04 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.16.0     Folder = C:\Users\Andi\Desktop
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.0.6001) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18865)
Locale: 00000407 | Country: Deutschland | Language: DEU | Date Format: dd.MM.yyyy

2,00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1,04 Gb Available Physical Memory | 52,26% Memory free
4,00 Gb Paging File | 2,85 Gb Available in Paging File | 71,30% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 449,21 Gb Total Space | 221,93 Gb Free Space | 49,41% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: ANDI-PC
Current User Name: Andi
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Standard

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2009.12.12 23:35:39 | 00,538,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2009.11.08 01:25:12 | 00,908,248 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
PRC - [2009.10.28 20:21:26 | 00,141,600 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Programme\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
PRC - [2009.10.28 20:21:14 | 00,545,568 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Programme\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
PRC - [2009.10.10 13:32:18 | 00,305,664 | ---- | M] (ArcSoft Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ArcCon.ac
PRC - [2009.10.10 13:32:18 | 00,203,264 | ---- | M] (ArcSoft Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
PRC - [2009.09.28 09:42:50 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (ArcSoft Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
PRC - [2009.08.05 18:51:21 | 00,185,089 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
PRC - [2009.07.28 01:19:10 | 00,199,184 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Programme\McAfee Security Scan\1.0.150\SSScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009.07.09 11:22:18 | 00,144,712 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
PRC - [2009.06.14 16:09:17 | 00,032,838 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
PRC - [2009.06.14 16:09:17 | 00,028,762 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSVC.EXE
PRC - [2009.06.14 16:09:16 | 00,024,688 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE
PRC - [2009.05.13 15:48:18 | 00,108,289 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
PRC - [2009.04.16 12:36:36 | 24,264,488 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies S.A.) -- C:\Programme\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
PRC - [2009.03.02 12:08:43 | 00,209,153 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
PRC - [2009.02.27 17:07:58 | 00,185,640 | ---- | M] (TeamViewer GmbH) -- C:\Programme\TeamViewer\Version4\TeamViewer_Service.exe
PRC - [2009.02.11 14:35:32 | 00,136,600 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
PRC - [2009.02.04 12:27:34 | 00,077,360 | R--- | M] (Skype Technologies) -- C:\Programme\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
PRC - [2009.01.15 08:19:00 | 00,207,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe
PRC - [2008.12.12 10:17:38 | 00,238,888 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
PRC - [2008.10.29 07:29:41 | 02,927,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2008.03.03 14:05:04 | 00,959,976 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies LTD) -- C:\Programme\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
PRC - [2008.03.03 14:05:02 | 00,079,400 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies LTD) -- C:\Windows\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
PRC - [2008.01.19 08:38:38 | 01,008,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
PRC - [2008.01.19 08:33:40 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
PRC - [2008.01.19 08:33:39 | 00,896,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
PRC - [2008.01.19 08:33:39 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
PRC - [2008.01.19 08:33:30 | 01,233,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
PRC - [2007.06.28 10:31:38 | 00,079,136 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
PRC - [2007.06.01 09:21:30 | 01,209,904 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
PRC - [2007.06.01 09:21:30 | 00,271,920 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
PRC - [2007.06.01 09:21:08 | 00,153,136 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
PRC - [2007.05.28 17:57:54 | 00,275,968 | ---- | M] (Rocket Division Software) -- C:\Programme\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
PRC - [2006.12.18 20:34:44 | 00,868,352 | ---- | M] (Analog Devices, Inc.) -- C:\Programme\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
PRC - [2006.11.09 15:15:06 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Chicony) -- C:\Windows\ModLEDKey.exe
PRC - [2006.11.09 15:01:02 | 05,585,408 | ---- | M] (Chicony) -- C:\Windows\CNYHKey.exe
PRC - [2006.11.02 19:40:12 | 00,174,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe
PRC - [2001.02.23 09:07:30 | 00,270,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Programme\Common Files\microsoft shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe


========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - [2009.12.12 23:35:39 | 00,538,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\OTL.exe
MOD - [2008.01.19 08:26:34 | 01,684,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll


========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2009.12.01 19:43:02 | 00,051,384 | ---- | M] (NOS Microsystems Ltd.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Programme\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll -- (getPlusHelper) getPlus®
SRV - [2009.10.28 20:21:14 | 00,545,568 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe -- (iPod Service)
SRV - [2009.09.28 09:42:50 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (ArcSoft Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Programme\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe -- (ACDaemon)
SRV - [2009.08.05 18:51:21 | 00,185,089 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe -- (AntiVirService)
SRV - [2009.07.09 11:22:18 | 00,144,712 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe -- (Apple Mobile Device)
SRV - [2009.06.14 16:09:17 | 00,028,762 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSVC.EXE -- (MyWebSearchService)
SRV - [2009.05.13 15:48:18 | 00,108,289 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe -- (AntiVirSchedulerService)
SRV - [2009.04.26 19:14:57 | 00,655,624 | ---- | M] (Acresso Software Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe -- (FLEXnet Licensing Service)
SRV - [2009.02.27 17:07:58 | 00,185,640 | ---- | M] (TeamViewer GmbH) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version4\TeamViewer_Service.exe -- (TeamViewer4)
SRV - [2009.01.15 08:19:00 | 00,207,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe -- (nvsvc)
SRV - [2008.12.12 10:17:38 | 00,238,888 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe -- (Bonjour Service)
SRV - [2008.03.03 14:05:02 | 00,079,400 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies LTD) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe -- (vsmon)
SRV - [2008.01.19 08:38:24 | 00,272,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2007.06.28 10:31:38 | 00,079,136 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe -- (LightScribeService)
SRV - [2007.06.01 09:21:30 | 00,271,920 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe -- (NMIndexingService)
SRV - [2007.05.28 17:57:54 | 00,275,968 | ---- | M] (Rocket Division Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Programme\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe -- (StarWindServiceAE)
SRV - [2007.04.13 20:09:56 | 00,792,112 | ---- | M] (Nero AG) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Programme\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe -- (NBService)
SRV - [2006.11.02 19:40:12 | 00,174,656 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe -- (ProtexisLicensing)
SRV - [2006.11.02 13:35:29 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\ehome\ehstart.dll -- (ehstart)


========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2009.12.07 18:39:07 | 00,056,816 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys -- (avgntflt)
DRV - [2009.08.28 18:42:52 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Apple, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbaapl.sys -- (USBAAPL)
DRV - [2009.07.23 19:51:40 | 00,047,360 | ---- | M] (VSO Software) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pcouffin.sys -- (pcouffin)
DRV - [2009.07.19 01:15:24 | 00,721,904 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009.05.18 13:17:00 | 00,026,600 | ---- | M] (GEAR Software Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys -- (GEARAspiWDM)
DRV - [2009.05.11 09:12:20 | 00,028,520 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssmdrv.sys -- (ssmdrv)
DRV - [2009.03.30 09:33:03 | 00,096,104 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avipbb.sys -- (avipbb)
DRV - [2009.02.17 18:11:30 | 00,024,232 | ---- | M] (Elaborate Bytes AG) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys -- (ElbyCDIO)
DRV - [2009.02.13 11:35:01 | 00,011,608 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Programme\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgio.sys -- (avgio)
DRV - [2009.01.15 08:19:00 | 07,740,320 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2008.10.17 09:50:00 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] (AhnLab, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Mkd2kfNT.sys -- (Mkd2kfNt)
DRV - [2008.10.17 09:50:00 | 00,079,104 | ---- | M] (AhnLab, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Mkd2Nadr.sys -- (Mkd2Nadr)
DRV - [2008.03.03 14:06:04 | 00,279,440 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies LTD) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsdatant.sys -- (Vsdatant)
DRV - [2008.01.19 06:53:23 | 00,073,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys -- (usbaudio) USB-Audiotreiber (WDM)
DRV - [2007.07.02 23:37:08 | 00,110,112 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys -- (nvstor32)
DRV - [2007.05.03 17:29:10 | 01,065,384 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvmfdx32.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2007.04.03 09:43:28 | 01,131,136 | ---- | M] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Ph3xIB32.sys -- (Ph3xIB32)
DRV - [2007.03.26 19:46:00 | 00,827,776 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HCW713x.sys -- (HCW713x)
DRV - [2007.03.02 13:17:32 | 00,324,096 | ---- | M] (Analog Devices, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys -- (ADIHdAudAddService)
DRV - [2007.02.16 01:57:04 | 00,034,760 | ---- | M] (SlySoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ElbyCDFL.sys -- (ElbyCDFL)
DRV - [2007.01.26 01:00:00 | 00,265,088 | ---- | M] (AVM GmbH) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fwlanusb.sys -- (FWLANUS
DRV - [2007.01.26 01:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (AVM Berlin) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avmeject.sys -- (avmeject)
DRV - [2007.01.05 20:59:42 | 00,035,920 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys -- (nvstor)
DRV - [2006.12.22 19:05:34 | 00,449,536 | ---- | M] (Atheros Communications, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athrusb.sys -- (athrusb)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:45 | 00,900,712 | ---- | M] (QLogic Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys -- (ql2300)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:38 | 00,420,968 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys -- (adp94xx)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:34 | 00,316,520 | ---- | M] (Emulex) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys -- (elxstor)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:32 | 00,297,576 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys -- (adpahci)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:25 | 00,235,112 | ---- | M] (ULi Electronics Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliahci.sys -- (uliahci)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:25 | 00,232,040 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys -- (iaStorV)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:51:00 | 00,147,048 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys -- (adpu320)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:45 | 00,115,816 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys -- (ulsata2)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:41 | 00,112,232 | ---- | M] (VIA Technologies Inc.,Ltd) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys -- (vsmraid)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:35 | 00,106,088 | ---- | M] (QLogic Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys -- (ql40xx)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:35 | 00,098,408 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata.sys -- (UlSata)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:35 | 00,098,408 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys -- (adpu160m)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:24 | 00,088,680 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys -- (nvraid)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:19 | 00,045,160 | ---- | M] (IBM Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys -- (nfrd960)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:17 | 00,041,576 | ---- | M] (Intel Corp./ICP vortex GmbH) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys -- (iirsp)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:16 | 00,071,784 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys -- (SiSRaid4)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:11 | 00,071,272 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys -- (aic78xx)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:10 | 00,067,688 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys -- (arcsas)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:10 | 00,065,640 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys -- (LSI_SCSI)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:10 | 00,038,504 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys -- (SiSRaid2)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:10 | 00,037,480 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys -- (HpCISSs)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:09 | 00,067,688 | ---- | M] (Adaptec, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys -- (arc)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:09 | 00,035,944 | ---- | M] (Integrated Technology Express, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteraid.sys -- (iteraid)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:07 | 00,035,944 | ---- | M] (Integrated Technology Express, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys -- (iteatapi)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:05 | 00,065,640 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys -- (LSI_SAS)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:05 | 00,035,944 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys -- (Symc8xx)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:04 | 00,065,640 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys -- (LSI_FC)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:50:03 | 00,034,920 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys -- (Sym_u3)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:59 | 00,033,384 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys -- (Mraid35x)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:56 | 00,031,848 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys -- (Sym_hi)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:53 | 00,028,776 | ---- | M] (LSI Logic Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys -- (megasas)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:30 | 00,017,512 | ---- | M] (VIA Technologies, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys -- (viaide)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:28 | 00,016,488 | ---- | M] (CMD Technology, Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys -- (cmdide)
DRV - [2006.11.02 10:49:20 | 00,014,952 | ---- | M] (Acer Laboratories Inc.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys -- (aliide)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:25:24 | 00,071,808 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserid.sys -- (Brserid) Brother MFC Serial Port Interface Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:24:47 | 00,011,904 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbser.sys -- (BrUsbSer)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:24:46 | 00,005,248 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries, Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltup.sys -- (BrFiltUp)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:24:45 | 00,013,568 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries, Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltlo.sys -- (BrFiltLo)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:24:44 | 00,062,336 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserwdm.sys -- (BrSerWdm)
DRV - [2006.11.02 09:24:44 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbmdm.sys -- (BrUsbMdm)
DRV - [2006.11.02 08:36:50 | 00,020,608 | ---- | M] (N-trig Innovative Technologies) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ntrigdigi.sys -- (ntrigdigi)
DRV - [2006.11.02 08:30:54 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\E1G60I32.sys -- (E1G60) Intel®
DRV - [2006.11.02 07:37:21 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys -- (secdrv)
DRV - [2006.10.30 03:31:58 | 00,043,648 | ---- | M] (JMicron Technology Corp.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jraid.sys -- (JRAID)
DRV - [2006.05.03 21:40:42 | 00,390,784 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\snpstd.sys -- (snpstd)
DRV - [2006.02.07 11:52:58 | 00,006,912 | ---- | M] (JMicron ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\JGOGO.sys -- (JGOGO)
DRV - [2005.04.25 01:03:00 | 00,020,640 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys -- (PxHelp20)


========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========


========== Internet Explorer ==========


IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = http://de.msn.com/ [binary data]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.de/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,StartPageCache = 1
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.startup.homepage: "http://www.die-startseite.de/Andreas Schmid/"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {E2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}:1.6.2.53
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.6.4
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}:1.6.5.200812101546


FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{B728AB94-9BC7-49b7-B76A-422BB31B2FD0}: C:\Program Files\ArcSoft\Media Converter for Philips\Internet Video Downloader\Plugin_FireFox [2009.04.23 17:22:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.5\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2009.11.08 01:25:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.5.5\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2009.12.12 23:12:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2008.09.01 14:52:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Extensions
[2009.12.12 23:19:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\hvdzlr11.default\extensions
[2009.07.16 21:17:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\hvdzlr11.default\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1}
[2009.10.13 10:45:32 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\hvdzlr11.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}
[2009.12.12 23:12:17 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\hvdzlr11.default\extensions\{E2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}
[2009.07.16 20:37:40 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\hvdzlr11.default\extensions\{E9A1DEE0-C623-4439-8932-001E7D17607D}
[2009.07.31 18:01:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2009.06.14 16:09:17 | 00,024,684 | ---- | M] (MyWebSearch.com) -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPMyWebS.dll
[2009.11.08 01:25:22 | 00,001,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\amazondotcom-de.xml
[2009.11.08 01:25:22 | 00,002,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\eBay-de.xml
[2009.11.08 01:25:22 | 00,006,805 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\leo_ende_de.xml
[2009.11.08 01:25:23 | 00,001,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia-de.xml
[2009.11.08 01:25:23 | 00,000,801 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Programme\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\yahoo-de.xml

O1 HOSTS File: (761 bytes) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1       localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1             localhost
O2 - BHO: (MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO) - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (mwsBar BHO) - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O2 - BHO: (IEPlugin Class) - {11222041-111B-46E3-BD29-EFB2449479B1} - C:\Programme\ArcSoft\Media Converter for Philips\Internet Video Downloader\ArcURLRecord.dll (ArcSoft, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (AskBar BHO) - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Programme\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (MSN Toolbar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Programme\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0744.0\msneshellx.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (My Web Search) - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (MSN Toolbar) - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Programme\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0744.0\msneshellx.dll (Microsoft Corp.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Programme\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (My Web Search) - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98} - C:\Programme\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: []  File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Programme\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AuditVista]  File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avgnt] C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe (Avira GmbH)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVMWlanClient] C:\Programme\avmwlanstick\FRITZWLANMini.exe (AVM Berlin)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [CloneCDTray] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe (SlySoft, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Programme\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe (Corel, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\JM\JMInsIDE.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ledpointer] C:\Windows\CNYHKey.exe (Chicony)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MoLed] C:\Windows\ModLEDKey.exe (Chicony)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MyWebSearch Plugin] C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Programme\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe (Nero AG)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] C:\Windows\System32\NvCpl.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] C:\Windows\System32\NvMcTray.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [snpstd] C:\Windows\vsnpstd.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Programme\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe (Analog Devices, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Windows Defender] C:\Programme\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe (Check Point Software Technologies LTD)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe ()
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe (Nero AG)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\Programme\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE (MyWebSearch.com)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [PlayNC Launcher]  File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Programme\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft &Excel exportieren - C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office10\EXCEL.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Öffnen mit WordPerfect - C:\Programme\WordPerfect Office X3\Programs\WPLauncher.hta ()
O9 - Extra Button: Bonjour - {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - C:\Programme\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Programme\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262E} http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownlo.../sysreqlab3.cab (System Requirements Lab Class)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-...indows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flash...r/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-...indows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_07)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-...indows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-...indows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_11)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shoc...ash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.112.12,85.255.112.112
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdo {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - C:\Programme\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Folders\PKMCDO.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Programme\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Programme\Common Files\microsoft shared\Information Retrieval\MSITSS.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Programme\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Programme\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2006.09.18 22:43:36 | 00,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{2832f6bb-9312-11de-915a-001d609ddbc1}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{2832f6bb-9312-11de-915a-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = K:\pushinst.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{8298b011-f9e8-11dd-a9e3-001d609ddbc1}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{8298b011-f9e8-11dd-a9e3-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = J:\pushinst.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{8298b01c-f9e8-11dd-a9e3-001d609ddbc1}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{8298b01c-f9e8-11dd-a9e3-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = J:\pushinst.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{84e9f1fc-781f-11dd-aa95-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = K:\CarryItEasy.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{84e9f1fc-781f-11dd-aa95-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\configure\command - "" = K:\CarryItEasy.exe -- File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{84e9f1fc-781f-11dd-aa95-001d609ddbc1}\Shell\install\command - "" = K:\CarryItEasy.exe -- File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) -  File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2009.12.12 23:35:35 | 00,538,112 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009.12.12 23:13:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan
[2009.12.12 23:13:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Programme\McAfee Security Scan
[2009.12.12 23:12:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Programme\NOS
[2009.12.12 23:12:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\NOS
[2009.12.12 22:09:07 | 00,188,673 | ---- | C] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\avirarkd.exe
[2009.12.10 19:58:17 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nshhttp.dll
[2009.12.10 19:58:06 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 01,469,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,594,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,387,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,184,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,164,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,133,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,109,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:38 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:37 | 01,638,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2009.12.09 15:31:37 | 00,173,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2009.12.09 15:31:37 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:37 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2009.12.09 15:31:37 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
[2009.12.09 15:22:20 | 00,281,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
[2009.12.09 15:22:20 | 00,244,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\rastls.dll
[2009.12.05 03:21:12 | 00,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2009.12.04 17:48:42 | 01,256,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2009.12.04 17:48:35 | 03,597,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2009.12.04 17:48:35 | 03,546,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2009.12.04 17:48:31 | 00,714,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
[2009.12.04 17:48:11 | 00,428,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
[2009.12.04 17:48:11 | 00,217,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\psisrndr.ax
[2009.12.04 17:48:10 | 00,293,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\psisdecd.dll
[2009.12.04 17:48:09 | 00,177,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2009.12.04 17:48:09 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\MSNP.ax
[2009.12.04 17:47:55 | 02,035,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
[2009.12.04 17:46:43 | 00,351,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
[2009.12.04 17:46:33 | 00,604,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
[2009.12.04 17:46:09 | 00,310,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\unregmp2.exe
[2009.12.04 17:46:05 | 08,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
[2009.12.04 17:25:47 | 00,044,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll
[2009.12.04 17:25:46 | 02,421,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
[2009.12.04 17:24:34 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
[2009.12.04 17:24:34 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll
[2009.12.04 17:24:34 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
[2009.12.04 17:23:56 | 00,171,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll
[2009.12.04 17:23:56 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
[2009.07.23 19:51:40 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software) -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
[2005.04.20 23:16:28 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\vsnpstd.dll
[2004.02.16 19:59:50 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\csnpstd.dll
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2009.12.12 23:36:00 | 02,621,440 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\NTUSER.DAT
[2009.12.12 23:35:39 | 00,538,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009.12.12 23:13:07 | 00,000,815 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\McAfee Security Scan.lnk
[2009.12.12 23:13:07 | 00,000,813 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan.lnk
[2009.12.12 23:00:02 | 00,000,254 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\{5B57CF47-0BFA-43c6-ACF9-3B3653DCADBA}.job
[2009.12.12 22:17:24 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009.12.12 22:17:24 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009.12.12 19:20:55 | 00,002,306 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2009.12.12 16:36:26 | 00,000,939 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\World of Warcraft.lnk
[2009.12.12 14:16:48 | 00,352,615 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsconfig.xml
[2009.12.12 14:16:38 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SA.DAT
[2009.12.12 14:16:32 | 00,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009.12.12 14:16:00 | 21,458,90304 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2009.12.11 23:39:52 | 00,524,288 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\NTUSER.DAT{3a539871-6a70-11db-887c-d362bd253390}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
[2009.12.11 23:39:52 | 00,065,536 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\NTUSER.DAT{3a539871-6a70-11db-887c-d362bd253390}.TM.blf
[2009.12.11 23:39:09 | 06,291,456 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Local\IconCache.db
[2009.12.11 17:09:44 | 01,418,612 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2009.12.11 17:09:44 | 00,618,204 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh007.dat
[2009.12.11 17:09:44 | 00,586,980 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009.12.11 17:09:44 | 00,122,442 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc007.dat
[2009.12.11 17:09:44 | 00,101,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009.12.08 12:52:53 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2009.12.07 18:39:07 | 00,056,816 | ---- | M] (Avira GmbH) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
[2009.12.05 03:44:00 | 02,227,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009.12.05 03:20:04 | 00,000,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\MRT.INI
[2009.11.21 07:35:38 | 00,594,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2009.11.21 07:35:38 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:58 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:52 | 01,469,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2009.11.21 07:34:39 | 00,164,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:39 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:39 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:38 | 00,184,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:38 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
[2009.11.21 07:34:33 | 00,387,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2009.11.21 05:59:58 | 00,133,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
[2009.11.21 05:59:52 | 00,173,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2009.11.21 05:59:14 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
[2009.11.21 05:58:54 | 01,638,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2009.12.12 23:13:07 | 00,000,815 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\McAfee Security Scan.lnk
[2009.12.12 23:13:07 | 00,000,813 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan.lnk
[2009.12.09 19:24:30 | 02,542,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\Desktop\WowMatrix.exe
[2009.12.05 03:20:04 | 00,000,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\MRT.INI
[2009.08.30 21:20:40 | 00,000,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}_WiseFW.ini
[2009.07.23 19:52:29 | 00,000,034 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.log
[2009.07.23 19:51:40 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\ezpinst.exe
[2009.07.23 19:51:40 | 00,007,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.cat
[2009.07.23 19:51:40 | 00,001,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.inf
[2009.07.22 20:00:15 | 00,000,041 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2009.07.19 01:15:24 | 00,721,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
[2009.06.15 17:48:03 | 00,002,306 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2009.06.15 15:55:49 | 00,473,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Harmony.dll
[2009.06.15 15:55:49 | 00,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Unlha32.dll
[2009.05.01 14:59:54 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\msexcr.ini
[2009.02.06 18:08:21 | 00,000,056 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ezsidmv.dat
[2008.10.23 15:46:20 | 00,000,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Local\d3d9caps.dat
[2008.10.07 09:13:30 | 00,197,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\physxcudart_20.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:22 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelTraditionalChinese.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSwedish.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSpanish.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSimplifiedChinese.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelPortugese.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelKorean.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelJapanese.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelGerman.dll
[2008.10.07 09:13:20 | 00,058,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelFrench.dll
[2008.09.03 23:24:32 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidvfw.dll
[2008.09.03 23:24:31 | 00,765,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidcore.dll
[2008.09.03 21:40:07 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Andi\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2008.09.01 12:41:05 | 00,000,400 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2007.09.19 09:00:52 | 00,000,199 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WISO.INI
[2007.09.18 16:32:34 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\CD_Start.INI
[2007.09.18 16:19:47 | 00,006,212 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HCWPNP.INI
[2007.09.18 10:15:15 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\CNYUSB.dll
[2007.09.18 10:15:15 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HKCYDLL.dll
[2007.09.18 10:15:15 | 00,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\CNYHKey.ini
[2007.09.18 10:12:21 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\InsDrvZD.dll
[2007.09.18 10:12:21 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\InsDrvZD64.DLL
[2006.11.02 13:35:32 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\sysprepMCE.dll
[2006.11.02 08:40:29 | 00,013,750 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.ini
[2006.09.20 06:34:10 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Buhl.ini
[2006.05.03 21:40:42 | 00,390,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\snpstd.sys
[2003.01.17 23:34:40 | 00,015,541 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\snpstd.ini

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 24 bytes -> C:\Windows:2D7664A9296D2E53
< End of report >


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie sind wir hier aber nicht auf trojaner-board.de, oder sowas....


----------



## Foldred (13. Dezember 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> irgendwie sind wir hier aber nicht auf trojaner-board.de, oder sowas....



Anzahl von geschriebenen Beiträgen pushen?

BTT: Schau mal in den vielen vorhanden Beiträgen nach. Dort findest du sicher was. Dort werden Sie geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (13. Dezember 2009)

Formatier deine Platte, bring das System auf den neuesten Stand und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarjin (13. Dezember 2009)

Jaja..
Man sagt immer schnall dich an! Wenns drauf ankommt wirst du den Sicherheitsgurt brauchen!
Genauso ists mit dem Authenticator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Würdet ihr 6€ für einen Sicherheitsgurt in eurem Auto ausgeben ?


----------



## Lebensfee (13. Dezember 2009)

Am sichersten ist es wirklich das System regelmäßig neu aufzusetzen. Dank der heutigen Möglichkeiten eines Drive-Image ist das schnell erledigt. Bei meinem Laptop dauert das cirka 20 Minuten und das Betriebssystem inklusive aller Anwendungsprogramme sind wieder jungfreulich installiert.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in Erfahrung bringen können ob trotz des Sicherheitsschlüssels von Blizzard ein Accound gehakt werden konnte? Immerhin wäre das ja eine preiswerte Lösung für wenig Geld.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. Dezember 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Jaja..
> Man sagt immer schnall dich an! Wenns drauf ankommt wirst du den Sicherheitsgurt brauchen!
> Genauso ists mit dem Authenticator
> 
> ...



Nö, is ja schon einer drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und 2 brauch ich nun wirklich nicht



Lebensfee schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand in Erfahrung bringen können ob trotz des Sicherheitsschlüssels von Blizzard ein Accound gehakt werden konnte? Immerhin wäre das ja eine preiswerte Lösung für wenig Geld.



Nein, noch nix von gehört. Aber ich frage mich warum leute immernoch zögern sich so ein teil zu besorgen? ist ja wirklich nix was der kostet.. grad mal weniger als die Hälfte des Monatsbeitrages.. sollte einem das schon wert sein.


----------



## Pristus (13. Dezember 2009)

Schmeiss deinen Windows PC in den Müll, es geht auch ohne Windows und das ohne Viren und Trojaner

Mehr verrate ich nicht, denn alles andere wäre Werbung und in manchen Augen sogar eine politische Aussage.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Der Virenschutz und die Firewall sind dem gegenüber von untergeordneter Bedeutung. Vor der eigenen Unwissenheit kann dich weder Kaspersky, Norton noch ein anderes AV-Programm wirksam schützen.
> 
> Es genügt also auch völlig, ein kostenfreies Antivirenprogramm wie Avira zu benutzen.


Sorry, aber nein.

Kaspersky zB warnt dich sofort, wenn du ein unbekanntes Programm startest, was typische Eigenschaften eines Keyloggers oder einer Backdoor inne hat. Avira macht das nicht.

Schau mal in die Threads von den Leuten, deren Accs kompromitiert wurden. Du wirst, wenn überhaupt, die Aussage finden, dass sie Avira als AV einsetzen. Hab zB noch keinen hier erlebt, dessen Acc geknackt wurde und der gesagt hat, er nutzt Norton oder Kaspersky.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Dezember 2009)

Pristus schrieb:


> Schmeiss deinen Windows PC in den Müll, es geht auch ohne Windows und das ohne Viren und Trojaner
> 
> Mehr verrate ich nicht, denn alles andere wäre Werbung und in manchen Augen sogar eine politische Aussage.



Klar doch, so ein überteueter MAC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeg (13. Dezember 2009)

ja, auch mein acc is seit gestern (wiedermal) am fremdgehn, und zwar genau wie beim letzten mal kurz nach einem patch. ja, mein system ist auf dem neuesten stand, und nein, ich surf nich auf irgendwelchen zwielichtigen seiten. frag mich auf welcher seite des kabels das sicherheitsproblem is...


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Dezember 2009)

Vexen schrieb:


> @ nrg um ehrlich zu sein, nein, ich schaue was sowas angeht nicht oft im I-Net nach, wusste das da her mit dem veraltetem Player nicht. aber jetzt ist er auf dem aktuellstem Stand =)


Das war aber im Login-Bildschirm von WoW zu sehen. Das haben sie nicht ohne Grund geschrieben damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takado (13. Dezember 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Nein, noch nix von gehört. Aber ich frage mich warum leute immernoch zögern sich so ein teil zu besorgen? ist ja wirklich nix was der kostet.. grad mal weniger als die Hälfte des Monatsbeitrages.. sollte einem das schon wert sein.



Joar der selben meinung bin ich auch.. somal man nicht einmal 6€ ausgeben muss wenn man ein mehr oder weniger aktuelles Handy besitzt.. denn dann kostet die sicherheit des accounds sogar nur 49cent..
und spätestens wenn ich 1 mal gehackt wurde.. würd ich son teil besorgen..


----------



## Enguico (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Hacker werden ja auch immer dreister mittlerweile fügen sie sogar Accounts zu Autentificatoren zu sodas man erstmal nicht mehr an seinen Account kommt bis Blizz diese Verbindung wieder getrennt hat.
Im Prinzip bin ich auch der Meinung das neben einem vernünftigen Abwehrprogramm der Autentificator die beste Lösung ist das grosse Problem das sich dabei stellt ist die Tatsache das nicht jeder ne Kreditkarte hat -.-und sich auch nicht unbedingt im direkten Umfeld jemand mit Kreditkarte befindet.
Bis vor kurzem gabs ja noch die Möglichkeit einer Prepaid Kreditkarte extra für Gamer oder Minderjährige dies ist aber meines Wissens seit dem 31.11.09 nicht mehr möglich weil die von den einschlägigen Kreditinstituten abgeschafft werden.
Bleibt einem noch die möglichkeit das übers Handy zu machen was allerdings auch nicht mit jedem Handy geht (wie z.b. mit meinem Oldtimer).
Ich hab zum Glück ingame ne gute Bekannte die mir den Autentificator nun bestellt und bis ich den habe resette ich jedesmal kurz nach dem einloggen während ich online bin mein Passwort und hoffe mich so auf der sicheren Seite zu befinden bis ich den Stick hab.Denn mir hat der Hack nen permanent suspendierten Account eingebracht den ich nur mit viel gutem zureden und ner menge E-mails wieder rückgängig machen lassen konnte.
Achso in die Cookies setzt sich so nen logger wohl auch gerne rein also wäre es von Vorteil seine Cookies generell immer zu löschen.


----------



## kRoOky (13. Dezember 2009)

Takado schrieb:


> Joar der selben meinung bin ich auch.. somal man nicht einmal 6&#8364; ausgeben muss wenn man ein mehr oder weniger aktuelles Handy besitzt.. denn dann kostet die sicherheit des accounds sogar nur 49cent.
> 
> und spätestens wenn ich 1 mal gehackt wurde.. würd ich son teil besorgen..



Die Meinung derjenigen die kein Authenticator haben:

"Es ist schon traurig genug das man so ein Teil überhaupt kaufen muss. Natürlich ist die brain.exe das einzige was vor Viren schützt, aber ist es denn nicht auffällig das soviel Accounts gerade nachdem battle.net eingeführt wurde gehackt werden?

Und für 13&#8364; im Monat könnte man eigentlich verlangen das es soetwas nicht geben sollte. Ich bezahle 13&#8364; im Monat damit ich spielen darf, und dann nochmal einmalig 6&#8364; bezahlen weil Blizzard Sichherheitslücken hat?"




Ich selbst benutze auch keinen, habe aber auch kein Problem mit den Hackern. Aber auch ich habe einen Beitrag zum Virenschutz geschrieben: http://pastebin.com/m16e592e8

(sry das ich das nicht im Forum alles schreiben kann, jedoch macht der bei mir immer Absätze und somit sieht der Text übelst beschuissen aus^^)

(achja, und sry für die Rechschreibfehler, bin in eile xD)


----------



## Akimah (13. Dezember 2009)

Halllo ganz oben erster eintrag

auch ich wurde erste vor 2 wochen gehackt.,
mein vater ist pc experte.
ich hatte nichts auf dem rechner.

mein vater meint das wow direkt angegriffenw urde.
immer mehr die ich kenen werden gehackt...

id elute von wow wollen nur das wir uns alle den authenticator holen^^. alles wieder mal geldmachererei

was soll.
jedenfalls ist diese neue account sache von wow einen scheiß wert.
nichts ist dadurch sicherer...


----------



## Enguico (13. Dezember 2009)

Sicher hast du Recht wenn du sagst das man für 13 Euro im Monat auch Sicherheit erwarten kann,Fakt ist nur das Blizz nicht für die Sicherheit auf unseren Pc´s verantwortlich ist schliesslich werden die Accounts ja wohl über unseren persönlichen Pc gehackt und nicht über Blizzserver zumindest kann ich mir das sehr schlecht vorstellen.
So bleibts halt jedem selber überlassen ob er 6 Euro für ne Schachtel Kippen ausgibbt oder ähnliches oder die 6 Euro in die Sicherheit des Accounts steckt.
Ich fänds ne nette Aktion wenn Blizz,anstatt dafür nen Pet zu programieren so nen Autentificator mal genrell dem Spiel beilegen würde wenn manns kauft meinetwegen können sie ja dann die 6 euro auf den Kaufpreis des Spiels aufschlagen =) aber dies wird wohl niemals kommen.
Wie mans dreht und wendet irgendwann wirds wohl fast jeden mal erwischen mit nem Accounthack ich hab auch immer gedacht mir passiert das nicht und schwupps wars geschehn


----------



## Gorb001 (13. Dezember 2009)

Akimah schrieb:


> Halllo ganz oben erster eintrag
> 
> auch ich wurde erste vor 2 wochen gehackt.,
> mein vater ist *pc experte*.
> ...



Wenn die gehackt werden, könnte ich mich immer wegschmeissen.
Sogenannte Experten die nichtmal ihren eigenen Rechner sauber halten können.
GZ


----------



## Akimah (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du meinst das mein Pc nicht sauber sei, lol
Über so Leute wie dich muss ich mich immer amüsieren.

Mein Dad versteht sein handwerk schon ganz gut denke ich^^. 

Ich habe sogar nach Billz telefoniert wegen meinem Hack da mein Account gesperrt war.

Habe dann gefragt ob es auch an Ihnen liegen kann.
Und der Nette Mann am telefon hat mir gesagt. 
Das das durch aus sein kann, da Blizzard täglich von zich Millionen Hackern angegriffen wird.
Ab und zu würde sie durch kommen.

Ich persönlich hätte nicht gedacht das der mir sowas erzählt, hat er aber.
Das bestätigt meine Vermutugn über die Sicherheit von Blizzard.

Ich denke die lassen mit absicht Lücken damit wir uns alle den Authenticator kaufen.
6€ mal x-Millionen Player, ist doch ne nette Summe.


Denkt drüber nach...
Und Gorb001 du solltest besser keine Beitrage kommentieren, wenn du slebst vons olchen dingen nciht viel vertshets.

mfg
Akimah


----------



## kRoOky (13. Dezember 2009)

Enguico schrieb:


> Sicher hast du Recht wenn du sagst das man für 13 Euro im Monat auch Sicherheit erwarten kann,Fakt ist nur das Blizz nicht für die Sicherheit auf unseren Pc´s verantwortlich ist schliesslich werden die Accounts ja wohl über unseren persönlichen Pc gehackt und nicht über Blizzserver zumindest kann ich mir das sehr schlecht vorstellen.
> So bleibts halt jedem selber überlassen ob er 6 Euro für ne Schachtel Kippen ausgibbt oder ähnliches oder die 6 Euro in die Sicherheit des Accounts steckt.
> Ich fänds ne nette Aktion wenn Blizz,anstatt dafür nen Pet zu programieren so nen Autentificator mal genrell dem Spiel beilegen würde wenn manns kauft meinetwegen können sie ja dann die 6 euro auf den Kaufpreis des Spiels aufschlagen =) aber dies wird wohl niemals kommen.
> Wie mans dreht und wendet irgendwann wirds wohl fast jeden mal erwischen mit nem Accounthack ich hab auch immer gedacht mir passiert das nicht und schwupps wars geschehn



Ich sage ja nicht das Blizzard schuld ist, aber viele denken halt so.


Mein Freund z.B. wurde auch gehackt, jedoch nicht seine restlichen accounts, bankdaten etc. (darunter Steam accounts mitn dutzend Spiele, ebay, Rapidshare Prem Acc,....). Deshalb ist es für ihn doch klar: Blizzards battle.net hat eine Sichherheitslücke.




Naja, wozu drüber ärgern, erst die brain.exe booten, dannach ins I-net. *hust* MAC ftw, wir kenn en Viren garnicht (auser 2stk, welche aber vom System bereits automatsich abgefangen werden)*hust*


----------



## Gorb001 (13. Dezember 2009)

Akimah schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst das mein Pc nicht sauber sei, lol
> Über so Leute wie dich muss ich mich immer amüsieren.
> 
> Mein Dad versteht sein handwerk schon ganz gut denke ich^^.
> ...



Du denkst und vermutest ´ne ganze Menge ohne jegliche Beweise.

Warum sollte Blizz die Sicherheit seiner Kundendaten riskieren??? Wenn sowas publik werden sollte, würden mit Sicherheit mehr Kunden Ihren Acc kündigen, als sich durch solche Aktionen jemals welche den Authenticator holen.

Also wäre der Verlust viel größer als der Gewinn durch den Verkauf.

Nebenbei bemerkt zahlst du  (oder eher dein Vater) jedes Jahr ca. 156,- Euro für die Nutzung der Server und bist nicht gewillt Einmalig 6,- Euro für mehr Sicherheit zu zahlen. Statt dessen stellst du Vermutungen an, die Kundendaten wären bei Blizz nicht sicher. 

Naja, was soll ich sagen: Wer darüber nachdenken sollte ist wohl keine Frage, oder??


----------



## kRoOky (13. Dezember 2009)

> Habe dann gefragt ob es auch an Ihnen liegen kann.
> Und der Nette Mann am telefon hat mir gesagt.
> Das das durch aus sein kann, da Blizzard täglich von zich Millionen Hackern angegriffen wird.
> Ab und zu würde sie durch kommen.



Auch wenn der Standort von Blizzard gerade abfackeln würde, würden sie es dir nicht sagen. Den Mitarbeitern dort ist es nicht erlaubt über Problem von Blizzard zu diskutieren, auser es wird ihn ausdrücklich erlaubt (das ist bei den Telefonfritzen aber nicht der Fall)

Ich würde mal sagen das was du nun erzählt hast ist totaler Schwachsin Oo




@Gorb: agree


----------



## Markujordo (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

Habe da eine Frage, habe gestern Blizz eine Email geschickt weil mein Account gehackt wurde. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie lange das ca. dauert bis sie das erledigt haben? 

Grüsse


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (13. Dezember 2009)

Also so langsam hab ich das gefühl, blizzard will mich ärgern. 

Ok schön und gut, ich hab das webformular geschrieben, mit dem Inhalt, das mein account bitte wieder entsperrt wird, und das die den Authentikatorvon meinem Account nehmen, damit ich mich wieder einloggen kann. So, mein Account wurde entsperrt, aber der Authentikator ist immer noch nicht runter. Hab jetzt Mittlerweile die 3. Mail geschrieben, das die den mal runter machen sollen von meinem Account. Aber bis jetzt ist nichts passiert. Machen die das um mich zu ärgern, oder was soll das?


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (13. Dezember 2009)

also mein wow ging mit dem neuen patch ja nicht auf das sich aber dank des buffed forum gelöst hat aber mein acc war das pw falsch beim einloggen hab ich meine e-mail gescheckt und das stand drin :Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Die Überprüfung des World of Warcraft Account ********
hat ergeben, dass auf den Account durch eine nicht
autorisierte Person zugegriffen worden ist. Daher haben
wir den Account für 24 Stunden gesperrt, damit Sie die
Gelegenheit haben, die Sicherheit Ihres Accounts
wiederherzustellen und den Zugriff auf diesen
zurückzuerlangen.

Da der Account nach Ablauf dieser 24 Stunden
automatisch wieder freigegeben wird, ist es nicht
notwendig, sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Bitte beachten Sie die nachfolgenden Informationen
genau, da erneute Fremdzugriffe weitere Sperrungen des
Accounts nach sich ziehen würden:

Die meisten Fremdzugriffe entstehen dadurch, dass der
registrierte Besitzer seine Login-Informationen mit
anderen Personen teilt oder auf einem mit einem Virus
infiziertem Computer spielt.

Denken Sie bitte daran, dass es einzig in Ihrer
Verantwortung liegt, die Vertraulichkeit Ihrer
Login-Informationen sicherzustellen. Ein Account darf
jeweils nur von dem eingetragenen Account Eigentümer
genutzt werden. Sollte der Accountnutzer minderjährig
sein, darf der Account zwar von einer
erziehungsberechtigten Person erstellt, jedoch dann
ausschließlich durch die minderjährige Person benutzt
werden.

Ein neues, zufällig erstelltes Passwort wird Ihnen in
Kürze per Email zugeschickt werden. Nachdem Sie sich
mit dem neuen Passwort eingeloggt haben, begeben Sie
sich bitte in die Accountverwaltung
(https://www.wow-europe.com/account/&locale=de_DE) und
erstellen Sie ein neues, sicheres Passwort. Hinweise
wie Sie ein sicheres Passwort erstellen, finden Sie auf
der folgenden Webseite
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=269487
267&sid=3 (Punkt 1. Accountsicherheit).

Die Zustellung des neuen Passworts kann bis zu eine
Stunde dauern. Sollten Sie das neue Passwort nicht
innerhalb einer Stunde nach Erhalt dieser Email
erhalten, so überprüfen Sie bitte den Spamordner in
Ihrem Emailfach.
Zu Ihrer eigenen Sicherheit empfehlen wir Ihnen, die
folgenden Sicherheitshinweise auf allen Computern, auf
denen Sie World of Warcraft spielen, unbedingt zu
beachten:

- Halten Sie Ihr Betriebssystem stets aktuell und
installieren Sie wichtige Software Aktualisierungen
- Schützen Sie Ihren Computer wenn möglich durch den
Einsatz einer Firewall
- Überprüfen Sie Ihr System regelmäßig auf einen
möglichen Befall mit Viren, Trojanern und Keylogger
- Sein Sie beim Runterladen von neuer Software stets
auf der Hut vor "verdächtigen" Emails und
Webseiten.

Auf den folgenden Webseiten finden Sie weiterführende
Informationen zum Thema Sicherheit:
- Account- und Computersicherheit:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=269487
267&sid=3
- Informationen zu unautorisiertem Accountzugriff:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=22
517

Sollten Sie hierzu Fragen haben oder mit diesem
Vorgehen nicht einverstanden sein, so wenden Sie sich
bitte an unser Account Administratoren Team. Für
weitere Informationen und Kontaktmöglichkeiten besuchen
Sie bitte die folgende Webseite
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml

Als Vorkehrungsmaßnahme haben wir ebenfalls Ihre
Rechnungsdaten aus dem Spielkonto entfernt. Sollten Sie
Ihr Abonnement fortsetzen wollen, kontaktieren Sie
bitte unseren Rechnungssupport über das Webformular
http://www.wow-europe.com/support/webform/billingDefaul
t.html?lan=de oder telefonisch unter den nachfolgenden
Nummern:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.htm
l

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment
-----------------------------


----------



## DaKIWaKiKiiiiikEl (13. Dezember 2009)

die e-mail kam am 11.12.09 um 17:09 das heißt mein neus pw das mit der e-mail nach 24-25 stunden gesendet werden sollte ist immer noch nicht da soll ich einfach warten?


----------



## Markujordo (13. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir leid wenn ich wieder hier schreibe aber in diesem "Mein Account wurde gehackt" Thread antwortet mir kein Schwein.

Also: Weiss jemand, oder hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, wie lange das ca. dauert bis Blizzard das geregelt hat wenn ich gestern die Email abgeschickt habe?


----------



## pvenohr (13. Dezember 2009)

Es ist im Grunde egal ob man die EMail-Adresse des Battle.net-Accounts oder den Accountnamen einträgt. Die Angabe des Accountnamen kann dann hilfreich sein wenn der Battle.net-Account mehrere WoW-Accounts beinhaltet. Auch werden neuere Spieler, die ihren WoW-Account nach der Umstellung erstellt haben, keinen Accountnamen haben. Diese können nur die EMail-Adresse eintragen.

Was die Wartezeiten angeht, das kann je nach Andrang beim Support zwischen drei Tagen und mehreren Wochen dauern.


----------



## carbonbong (13. Dezember 2009)

mein acc wurd auch gehackt hab n trail account erstellt ticket an gm geschrieben 2 stunden später hat ich den acc wieder


----------



## Nerofw (13. Dezember 2009)

Wurde auch am Freitag gehackt,allles war weg ...hab pc auf vire etc durchsucht und auch nen keylogge rgefunden der sich ziemlich weit im wsystem verstrickt hatte.... diesen habe ich jedoch nun entfernt und habe natürlich sofort ticket an gm geschreiben das ich doch mein eq wieder haben will, gestern kam dann ingame post+ emaisl das mein account jetzt überprüft wird ,da woltle ich fragen wielang dies dauert und ob ich wirklich alles wiederbekomme ( hab am vorabend nähmlich ne schnieke  halskette aus ICC 25er gewonnen und wen die weg wäre wär ich angepisst + meine 29 frostembleme ) ...Gief antwort GIEF!!!


----------



## Nerofw (13. Dezember 2009)

ohgott soviele rechtschreibfehler oh noe! trotzdem need antwort^^


----------



## tschilpi (13. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nein.
> 
> Kaspersky zB warnt dich sofort, wenn du ein unbekanntes Programm startest, was typische Eigenschaften eines Keyloggers oder einer Backdoor inne hat. Avira macht das nicht.
> 
> Schau mal in die Threads von den Leuten, deren Accs kompromitiert wurden. Du wirst, wenn überhaupt, die Aussage finden, dass sie Avira als AV einsetzen. Hab zB noch keinen hier erlebt, dessen Acc geknackt wurde und der gesagt hat, er nutzt Norton oder Kaspersky.


Seuftz. Nein, nicht die Installation von diversen Antivirenprogrammen bewahrt uns vor Schädlingen, sondern nur der User sich selbst, u. a. durch umsichtiges und verantwortungsvolles Verhalten. Diese Schutzprogramme sind nur ein Teilaspekt eines Sicherheitskonzeptes, welcher für sich alleine genommen aber nicht ausreichend ist. Hieraus folgt, daß Kaspersky und co. 
daher als eine teilweise begleitende und präventive Maßnahme zu bewerten sind, aber keinesfalls einen sicheren, effektiven Schutz des Rechners darstellen. Nur das Befolgen verschiedener Präventivmassnahmen bietet einen höchstmöglichen Schutz vor Malware. Das Ziel muß es sein sich immer so zu verhalten, dass sich ein Schädling erst gar nicht installieren kann, denn dann ist es zu spät.

Wenn diese Leute, deren Accounts kompromittiert wurden ein Antivirenprogramm als Basis zur PC-Sicherheit nehmen und denken, jetzt seien sie vollkommen sicher, weil es ja alle eindringende Keylogger und co. abblockt.. Schlechte Vorstellungen.


----------



## SeVEN1991 (14. Dezember 2009)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Also so langsam hab ich das gefühl, blizzard will mich ärgern.
> 
> Ok schön und gut, ich hab das webformular geschrieben, mit dem Inhalt, das mein account bitte wieder entsperrt wird, und das die den Authentikatorvon meinem Account nehmen, damit ich mich wieder einloggen kann. So, mein Account wurde entsperrt, aber der Authentikator ist immer noch nicht runter. Hab jetzt Mittlerweile die 3. Mail geschrieben, das die den mal runter machen sollen von meinem Account. Aber bis jetzt ist nichts passiert. Machen die das um mich zu ärgern, oder was soll das?



So habe das selbe prob ...logge mich heut ein und plötzlich verlangt mein account so en code vom blizzard authentikator....dabei hab ich gar keinen -.-....so bin die ganze zeit dabei blizz per tele zu erreichen(die ganze zeit kommt telefonschleife überlastet)puhhh hoffe die bekomme das wieder hin.


ps.is das erste ma das ich gehackt wurde (spiele 4 jahre o.O)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. Dezember 2009)

So leuts!

Heut mittag wollt ich mich einloggen doch nur mein passwort wurde immer als falsch angezeigt und hab es 5-7x wiederholt und genau auf die Tasten geguckt nur es war immer falsch.
Dann hab ich meine Emails gelesen da waren 4 Mails von Blizzard darin stand:



> Greetings!
> It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell/trade your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
> As you may or may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
> If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.
> ...



Doch ich weiß nicht ob das eine Keylogger Mail oder doch wirklich von Blizzard ist
Da wollt ich euch Experten ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mal fragen ob ich auf die Email wirklich zurück antworten soll oder nicht


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Weder Keylogger noch Blizzard.
Sowas nennt man Phishing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal für dich: Blizzard wird dich niemals nach deinem Passwort fragen. Was auch immer die mit deinem Account machen wöllten, ein Paswort bräuchten sie dafür nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dein Account momentan weg ist, dann wurdest du schon gehackt, und du kannst dich über die offizielle Seite mit ihnen in Verbindung setzen. Und hier im Forum den Sticky lesen.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier. Blizzard wird Dich nie nach Deinen Login-Daten fragen. Ende und aus.


----------



## StrangeFabs (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd spontan sagen du hast trotzdem einen Keylogger auf deinem System und dein Account wurde geklaut. => Bei Blizzard melden. Alles wird wieder gut. (mach vorher dein System reine und änder das Passwort deines Emailaccounts mit dem du zu Blizzard in Kontakt stehst [der könnte auch betroffen sein], hatte es bei nem Gildenkollegen...er wurde gehackt, hat sein Passwort von Blizzard zurücksetzen lassen - telefonisch - halbe Stunde später war wieder jemand mit seinem Account online und es war nicht der Spieler..tja gegen Keylogger hilft eben kein neues Passwort)


----------



## Sarad (14. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch so oft bekommen... lies dir mal die Internetadresse durch, an dem deine Antwort gehen würde, daran erkennst schon, dass es nie die original Blizzard-Adresse ist.


----------



## Ql1m@X (14. Dezember 2009)

eh ich würde einfach eine mail an blizzard schreiben . 
da kannste nichts falsch machen , außerdem würd ich der anderen mail nicht antworten und die auch blizz schicken .


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. Dezember 2009)

gut das ich jetzt weiß das dies ein Phishing versuch war. ich hab auch schon eine email an blizzard geschickt und hoffe auf eine schnelle antwort doch nun hab ich noch eine andere email entdeckt von BattleNet ist dies auch nur ein billigr Phishing versuch?


> Hallo ***,
> 
> dies ist eine automatisch generierte E-Mail bezüglich der Änderung(en), die kürzlich an Ihrem Battle.net-Account ***@***.de vorgenommen wurde(n).
> 
> ...


----------



## Darequi (14. Dezember 2009)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> ..tja gegen Keylogger hilft eben kein neues Passwort)



Aber ein Authentificator, den Blizzard ja zum B.net Account anbietet. 
--> Benutzername + Password + 8stellige Zahl, die sich alle 30 Sekunden ändert. <-- SAVE
-------------




> Ihr Passwort wurde kürzlich über die Accountverwaltungsseite geändert.
> 
> *** Sollten Sie diese Änderung vorgenommen haben, betrachten Sie diese E-Mail bitte als gegenstandslos.



1. hast du dich ins Battle.net eingeloggt?
2. Hast du dort dein PW geändert?

wenn JA , ist die Mail wurscht, es war nur ein Hinweiss, das du ein PW geändert hast.
wenn NEIN, dann wollte dich Blizz damit informieren, das irgendjemand dein PW geändert hat
und DU dich beim Rechnungssupport melden solltest um das PW zu ändern. 

Diese Mail ( die 2. Mail!!! nicht die erste ) dürfte echt sein, da 1. keine Nachfrage nach einem Benutzernamen, PW o.ä. kam, sondern 
nur der Hinweiss, das das PW geändert wurde.



@ topic
desweiteren, bevor du alles andere machst, geh auf Chip.de , computerbild.de , 
netzwelt.de oder nimm eine andere der Computerzeitschriften, geh dort auf Software,
dann auf "Anti Viren Tools" und lad dir eins runter. 

-> AntiVir
-> Norton Anti Virus
-> usw. usw. 

Und meld dich noch mal bei Blizz, das sie dein PW umstellen. 
Aber das dann erst eingeben, nachdem du nen Anti Viren Prog durchgejagt hast,
und dir vielleicht den BMA ( Battle.net Mobile Authentificator ) runtergeladen hast.


----------



## Malondil (14. Dezember 2009)

das ist eine mail von blizzard erst neulich eine mit demselben inhalt bekommen nachdem mein 2. account gehackt wurde.


----------



## Exicoo (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ist nicht von Blizzard... fake!


----------



## Lanzalot (14. Dezember 2009)

die zweite e-mail is echt, sie setzt dich davon in kenntnis, dass dein pw geändert wurde. dies sollte spätestens jetz als beweis dienen, dass du nen keylogger aufn rechner hast. ich rate dir dazu, dein system komplett neu aufzusetzen inklusive der formatierung deiner festplatte


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2009)

und nochmal (steht übrigens auch oft genug beim Ladebildschirm):
*Blizzard wird euch NIE um Accountdaten bitten*

Außerdem gab es Threads mit dieser Mail schon mehrere Male.


----------



## Natar (14. Dezember 2009)

wie kann man das als original blizz-mail ansehen?^^


----------



## Malfurin2 (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Zweite E-Mail ist zweifelsohne von Blizzard.
Habe selber eine mit dem gleichen Inhalt bekommen, als ich mein Passwort geändert hab.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Dezember 2009)

Also mal ehrlich ich hab das bestimmt schon 10 wenn nicht 20 mal 
hier im Forum gesehen...

Du glaubst doch nicht ehrlich das die dich nach all deinen persönlichen Daten+
Accountdaten fragen oder?

Wer einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat sollte sowas merken.


----------



## Frostwyrmer (14. Dezember 2009)

Ist aber schon noch wunderlich das nach dem Battle.net so viele Accs gehackt werden, vor allem das dir ein GM das alles wieder zurückgibt...
meine Verschwörungstheorie: 



Spoiler



Die wollen doch nur mit dem Blizzard Authenticator Geld scheffeln...


 <<< markieren um zu lesen!


----------



## Braamséry (14. Dezember 2009)

Jez mal ganz im Ernst.

Wie oft wollen Leute es noch hören, dass Blizzards Leute euch net nach Accountdaten fragen werden?

Sry, aber Sufu benutzen und gucken, also das wird echt zu viel.

Pls buffed, löscht diese threads wenn sie entstehen, weil das ja sogar ingame manchmal als tipp da steht.


----------



## Totebone (14. Dezember 2009)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> Ist aber schon noch wunderlich das nach dem Battle.net so viele Accs gehackt werden, vor allem das dir ein GM das alles wieder zurückgibt...
> meine Verschwörungstheorie:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man mal endlich mit EC bezahlen könnte wär ich dabei ^^


----------



## Tomratz (14. Dezember 2009)

Kannst dir ja auch den mobile Authenticator holen, gibts inzwischen, wenn ich richtig
informiert bin auch für andere Handys als nur das I-phone und da kostet er nix.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich wurde heute gehackt und meinem Account wurde der Authenticator hinzugefügt -.-
naja mail mit allen daten ist schon draußen..


----------



## SeVEN1991 (14. Dezember 2009)

lol habe gerade webformular wegn der authenticator sache weggeschickt...plötzlich bekomme ich folgenden naricht:

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: ------
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 14/12/2009
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels, dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt.

Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so genanntes Account-Sharing richten. Der Zugriff auf den Account unterliegt alleine der Verantwortung des Besitzers und so genanntes Account Sharing verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html). Aus diesem Grund wird die Sperrung des Accounts auch dann in Kraft bleiben, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie hätten diese Verletzungen gegen unsere Bestimmungen nicht selbst begangen. Unsere Sanktionen richten sich immer gegen den Account, aber nicht gegen den Besitzer.

Unsere Bestimmungen können Sie erneut unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html einsehen.

Wir möchten außerdem darauf hinweisen, dass Sie bei eventuell verbliebenen Fragen bitte unsere Internetseiten zum Thema "Regeln und Bestimmungen" und unsere "Nutzungsbestimmungen" konsultieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

&

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

spinnen die jetz ganz???oder kann das auch am hacker liegen???


----------



## lemmi2 (14. Dezember 2009)

SeVEN1991 schrieb:


> lol habe gerade webformular wegn der authenticator sache weggeschickt...plötzlich bekomme ich folgenden naricht:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kundin,
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> ...




Das ist ja mal übel.Da würde ich mal ganz schnell anrufen und fragen was das soll.


----------



## SeVEN1991 (14. Dezember 2009)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal übel.Da würde ich mal ganz schnell anrufen und fragen was das soll.



ja bin ja schon seid 4 stunden dabei...komme nich durch die telefon warteschleife...schweinerei sowas...-.-


----------



## Legelion (14. Dezember 2009)

Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder wiederholen sich hier permanent die Fragen alle 3 Seiten?^^

Leute, über 30 Thread-Seiten deuten doch darauf hin, dass bereits diverse Spieler ihr Leid geklagt haben. Persönlich halter ich eigentlich nichts von den Leuten, die einem in einem Thread schreiben, man solle die SuFu benutzen, allerdings drängt sich da bei mir so langsam eine dezente Art von Verständnis auf^^.

Also versuche ich mal, geduldig wie ich bin, eine kleine Minizusammenfassung der derzeit am häufigsten geposten Fragen:

1. Ich wurde in einer eMail von Blizzard nach meinen Accountdaten gefragt - NEIN - Blizzard wird nie jemanden per eMail nach Accountdaten fragen.

2. Mein Account wurde gehagt und mit einem Authentikator versehen - JA - das ist neuste Methode der Gold-Seller, die sich in die Accounts einloggen um deren Gold über die eigene Website weiter zu verkaufen.

3. 6,-€ für den Authenticator plus 9,-€ Versand sind mir zu teuer und ich habe auch keine Kreditkarte - HALLO - Es gibt den Mobile-Authentikator nicht nur für's I-Phone, sondern für die meisten gebräuchlichen Handys. Welche das sind, könnt Ihr auf der  B-Net Seite sehen, wenn Ihr auf Mobile-Authentikator klickt. Der funktioniert sogar mit Pre-Paid-Handys und kostet lediglich einmalig 50 cent für's Runterladen.

4. Der Account wurde dauerhaft gesperrt wegen der Störung der Serverökonomie - JA -das macht Blizzard bei einigen übernommenen Accounts, weil die Hacker alle Eure Items verkaufen und dann das gesammte Gold auf einen "Schattenchar" überweisen um es per Website weiter zu verkaufen. Bei derart großen Transaktionen von Gold ingame, vermutet Blizzard hinter dem Account einen Goldseller. Im allgemeinen könnt Ihr die Sperrung nur über den telefonischen Support direkt mit Blizzard klären - es kann da unter Umständen nötig sein, denen eine Kopie Eures Personalausweises zu schicken.

5. Ich kann gar nicht gehackt worden sein, weil ich immer Antivir laufe lasse - FALSCH - es gibt sogenannte Keylogger-Programme die immer dann in Umlauf gebracht werden, wenn im Microsft-System eine Sicherheitslücke auftritt. Diese Keylogger werden weder von Rooter-Firewalls noch von Antivirenprogrammen zwangsläufig erkannt. In der letzten Zeit gingen beispielsweise die meisten Accountklaus auf eine Lücke im Flash-Player zurück. Hier hilft nur, eine ständige Aktualisierung und das regelmäßige nutzen der Win-Update-Funktion. Außerdem sollte man regelmäßig sogenannt RootKit-Scanner laufen lassen, da nur diese in der Lage sind, Key-Logger zu entdecken.

6. Wie komme ich wieder an meinen Account? - Ganz einfach: Falls Ihr noch nicht die bereits angesprochene Mail von Blizzard erhalten habt, wegen Störung der Serverökonomie, habt Ihr zwei Möglichkeiten, Euren Account zurück zu erhalten:
1. - Füllt über die WOW-Website ein Webformular aus und weist auf einen gehackten Account hin
2. - Bittet einen Freund sich einzuloggen und ein GM-Tiket zu eröffnen, in dem Euer Freund darauf hinweist, dass Euer Account gehackt wurde und mit einem Authentikator verbunden wurde. Im Allgemeinen dauert es zwischen 1-4Tage bis Ihr eine Mail erhaltet mit dem Hinweis ein neues Passwort einzurichten und dass Ihr Euren Zugang dann wieder habt (allerdings werden noch alle Items weg sein).
Nach dem ersten Einloggen in Euren zurückerhaltenen Account eröffnet ebenfalls ein GM-Ticket und bittet die GMs darum, Eure Gegenstände wieder herzustellen. Im Allgemeinen können 98% der verlorenen Items und Goldguthaben wieder hergestellt werden. Als Tip empfehle ich ein freundliches Auftreten gegenüber den GMs, dass soll Gerüchten zu Folge sehr helfen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt erst mal alle Fragen soweit abgedeckt - zumindest für die nächsten 2 Seiten^^.

Lasst Euch nicht ärgern und habt weiterhin fun


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann den scheiß Support nicht erreichen -.- Komme nichtmal in die Warteschlange, sondern es kommt einfach ein Besetzton -.-


----------



## SeVEN1991 (15. Dezember 2009)

jo ne echte sauerei...also das blizzard mich so in stich lässt....2 E-mails geschickt...seid gestern um 2 uhr alle 5 min. probiere ich da anzurufen.......NICHTS!!!Also sowas kann bei so einer Firma einfach nicht sein...ich verlange nicht das die das sofort beheben aber wenigstens ne Antwort oder sowas wäre schon nice -.-.-.-.-.--.-.-.-


----------



## Tomratz (15. Dezember 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir so vor, oder wiederholen sich hier permanent die Fragen alle 3 Seiten?^^



Kommt nicht nur dir so vor.

Trotzdem gut, dass du es zum dreiundelfzigsten Mal erklärt hast, vielleicht schnackelts jetzt bei 
einigen.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (16. Dezember 2009)

Langsam bin ich am ausrasten. Seid gestern Mittag versuche ich immer wieder anzurufen, aber ich komme nicht durch -.-


----------



## *Quicksilver* (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, diese E-mail habe ich von donotreply@blizzard.com bekommen. Ich finde es sehr gut gemacht, deswegen warne ich euch, nicht darauf reinzufallen. Woher erkennt man das? Das English ist nicht optimal gewählt und habe mich nicht vom Link aus eingeloggt sondern von battlenet Seite und mein Pass funzt noch. Deswegen...Fälschung.  Bei Redirect wird der Link geblockt und als Betrug erkannt, aus der E-Mail aber kommt man auf einer wirklich perfekten Kopie der Blizz Website, und der Domain ist auch halbwegs glaubwürdig. (www.worldofwarcraft-management.com) Fallt nicht darauf rein,

Lg
________________________________________________________________________________
___

Greetings!
This is an automated notification regarding the   recent change(s) 
made to your World of Warcraft account. Your password has   recently been modified through the Password Recovery website. 
*** If you   made this password change, please disregard this notification.
However, if   you did NOT make changes to your password we recommend you Login verify your   password:
[entfernt]
Account security is   solely the responsibility of the account holder. 
Please be advised that in   the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives typically must lock   the account. 
In these cases the Account Administration team will require   faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play.   
Regards, 
The World of Warcraft Support Team Blizzard   Entertainment


----------



## Chínín (17. Dezember 2009)

wenn du schon sowas postest, entferne bitte den Link, da fallen sonst noch einige Deppen drauf rein....


----------



## Lewita (17. Dezember 2009)

Wo issn die Mail gut gemacht? Die iss nichmal in Deutsch ... weil du musst wissen wen du Mails von Blizz bekommst sind sie immer in deiner Landessprache.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## *Quicksilver* (17. Dezember 2009)

Lewita schrieb:


> Wo issn die Mail gut gemacht? Die iss nichmal in Deutsch ... weil du musst wissen wen du Mails von Blizz bekommst sind sie immer in deiner Landessprache.
> 
> Mfg Lewita



Acc und Client sind eng.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Dezember 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> wenn du schon sowas postest, entferne bitte den Link, da fallen sonst noch einige Deppen drauf rein....



Muss ich dir leider zustimmen


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Dezember 2009)

Es bringt auch nichts wenn man jetzt jede Woche nen Thread aufmacht um Jemanden zu warnen.

Wer darauf reinfällt der lernt halt darauß und macht es nicht mehr!
(außerdem sollte der Verstand ausreichen um herauszufinden das es ne Fake-Mail ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Dezember 2009)

*Quicksilver* schrieb:


> Hallo, diese E-mail habe ich von donotreply@blizzard.com bekommen. Ich finde es sehr gut gemacht, deswegen warne ich euch, nicht darauf reinzufallen. Woher erkennt man das? Das English ist nicht optimal gewählt und habe mich nicht vom Link aus eingeloggt sondern von battlenet Seite und mein Pass funzt noch. Deswegen...Fälschung.  Bei Redirect wird der Link geblockt und als Betrug erkannt, aus der E-Mail aber kommt man auf einer wirklich perfekten Kopie der Blizz Website, und der Domain ist auch halbwegs glaubwürdig. (www.worldofwarcraft-management.com) Fallt nicht darauf rein,
> 
> Lg
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> ...




Omg du findest das gut gemacht, wer das net erkennt gehört gehackt, und dafürn Thread aufzumachen is auch unnötig, Pishing ist jeden tag angesagt man muss net jedesmal sagen wenns ne neue addresse oda email gab oda sonstwas..


----------



## simplename (17. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Omg du findest das gut gemacht, wer das net erkennt gehört gehackt, und dafürn Thread aufzumachen is auch unnötig, Pishing ist jeden tag angesagt man muss net jedesmal sagen wenns ne neue addresse oda email gab oda sonstwas..




omg bist du immer so angriffslustig nur weil einer es nötig hat die community zu warnen? denk dran wow ist game ab 12 jahre und es gibt menschen egal ob jung oder alt die das noch nicht verstehen...ganz besonders kinder.


----------



## Naguria (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin froh dass es Leute gibt die einander HELFEN wollen, wenn sie es für nötig empfinden. Ich mag dafür die Sorte nicht, die solche Guten Seelen noch eines besseren belehren wollen! Es ist eine gut gemeinte Warnung, solche sollte man honorieren und unterstützen nicht fertig machen! Sonst wird beim nächsten mal eine wirklich nützliche Hilfestellung nicht mehr angebracht...


----------



## simplename (17. Dezember 2009)

das wäre schon fast genauso als wenn du zu deiner oma sagt .."tja alde warum machste den auch beim gewinnspiel mit...jetzt musste die kaffeefahrt mitmachen und 500 euro bezahlen um nen billigen porzellan teller zu kaufen damit du ne weltreise gratis gewinnst"


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Dezember 2009)

danke für die warnung, die meisten werden es aber schon wissen


----------



## Lailurya (17. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde vor allem mal interessieren, wie diese dubiosen Chinesen an eure Emailadressen kommen ( Es sollten sich hier nur jene angesprochen fühlen, die schon solch eine Email erhalten haben).
Wahrscheinlich nehmen sie die bei Ebay hinterlegte Email ihrer Stammkunden ;-)


----------



## Sleth (17. Dezember 2009)

Ahjo, gibt sicher immer wieder welche, die drauf reinfallen.
Für solche Fälle kann ich echt nur den Authenticator empfehlen:
http://bit.ly/7c5frp
Damit ist man selbst als Unwissender vor allem geschützt...


----------



## Nicorobbin (17. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Omg du findest das gut gemacht, wer das net erkennt gehört gehackt, und dafürn Thread aufzumachen is auch unnötig, Pishing ist jeden tag angesagt man muss net jedesmal sagen wenns ne neue addresse oda email gab oda sonstwas..




Hey Hey!

Welcome on Board Tikume 2!


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2009)

Wo er recht hat hat er recht. 


> Domain ist auch halbwegs glaubwürdig. (www.worldofwarcraft-management.com)


Dann hast du ja wohl auch halbwegs gute Chachen dass es Phishing ist...


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es ja auch wohl gut das die Leute sich gegenseitig warnen, allerdings ist es echt übertrieben jeden Tag nen Thread aufzumachen wo sowas drin steht. Es gibt kein Tag der vergeht wo man auf der ersten Forum Seite nicht was von phishing ließt und das ist irgendwann schon nervend, zumal überall das selbe drin steht von wegen Blizz fragt nich nach PW usw. Das sollte eigentlich jeder alles wissen


----------



## Dokagero (17. Dezember 2009)

simplename schrieb:


> denk dran wow ist game ab 12 jahre und es gibt menschen egal ob jung oder alt die das noch nicht verstehen...ganz besonders kinder.


Genau deshalb bin ich für "WoW ab 18". Weil wer dann noch reinfällt ist einfach dumm xD


----------



## Kingseb (17. Dezember 2009)

> Greetings!
> This is an automated notification regarding the   recent change(s)
> made to your World of Warcraft account. Your password has   recently been modified through the Password Recovery website.
> *** If you   made this password change, please disregard this notification.
> ...



genau so leicht durchschaubar wie der ganze andere sche*ß


----------



## Ymenia (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann nur immer wieder raten: 
Nich auf alles draufklicken was einem unter den Cursor kommt und für den Wow-Account eine eigene Mailadresse zulegen.

Seitdem hatte ich keine Probleme mehr mit solchen Mails. Bitte verzeih wenn ich diesen Thread nun melde, denn es gibt wahrlich genug davon und Blizzard warnt sogar in dem Newspaket vom Loginbildschirm.

Tante Edit ist sehr erstaunt über das Verschieben verschiedener Posts. Hier hab ich nämlich heute Morgen nicht reingepostet Oo


----------



## def4life (18. Dezember 2009)

Meinen haben sie gestern wohl auch gehackt und mit einem Authentificator verbunden so das ich netmal in die accverwaltung komm - mail an Blizz is schon raus, aber mal ganz ehrlich wie lange brauchen die zum antworten? 24h sind rum und noch keine Antwort ich bin schon etwas angepi.... 
Wie lang hats bei euch gedauert?


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (19. Dezember 2009)

def4life schrieb:


> Meinen haben sie gestern wohl auch gehackt und mit einem Authentificator verbunden so das ich netmal in die accverwaltung komm - mail an Blizz is schon raus, aber mal ganz ehrlich wie lange brauchen die zum antworten? 24h sind rum und noch keine Antwort ich bin schon etwas angepi....
> Wie lang hats bei euch gedauert?


Montag früh abgeschickt und Donnerstag hatte ich den Account. Gegenstände werden wieder hergestellt...wobei nur meine äxte für das second gear fehlt. Außerdem weiß ich dass mein Account von einem China Farmer gehackt wurde denn als ich einloggte fand ich folgendes:
-25 Frostlotus
-27 Äonenleben
-600 Lichblüte
-550 Eisdorn
- Alle Freunde entfernt und nur noch ein Liutuzi in der Freundesliste^^
Alle Sachen für 2700g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 Danke Chinafarmer...und das Gold welches ich vorher hatte kriege ich auch ganz erstattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofwarcraftfreak (19. Dezember 2009)

also ich wolte mich grad in WoW einlogen,pw eingegeben usw. aber wenn ich login drück, kommt so eine nachricht" Authenticator-Code..Bitte geben sie den genrierten Digitalcode ein"
kann mir wer helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (19. Dezember 2009)

gz zum gehackt worden sein.

Bei Blizz anrufen und die sache klären, da wir WE haben wird das vor Montag nix.. Schade da hat dir nen hacker wohl das Wochenende versaut.

mfg


----------



## Seph018 (19. Dezember 2009)

Über mir da würd ich aufpassen.^^ Ich wurde auch gehackt und als bot missbraucht und hatte dann diverse 1000g mehr als ich wieder an meinen Acc kam. Dann wurde ich ne weile später von blizz permanent gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegen goldhandel, was natürlich schwachsinn ist. Dann hab ich denen ne Mail geschickt von wegen jaa... das .. war der Bot ?? Das haben die dann auch verstanden und mich freigeschalten, nur das extra Gold war weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinhh (19. Dezember 2009)

Da nimmst du deinen authenticator und gibtst den Code ein der auf dem Display angezeigt wird und fertig ist die Laube.

Wenn Du keinen Authenticator hast, wirds haarig. Dann GM bzw. Hotline anschreiben bzw. rufen. Dann wurde vll deine Acc gehackt oder jemand hat Dir, ohne dein Wissen, was "Gutes" getan.


----------



## amdosh (19. Dezember 2009)

Halte dich an diesen Beitrag:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858
bzw 
&#9658;&#9658;&#9658; Account kompromittiert? Hier klicken &#9668;&#9668;&#9668; 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50485&sid=3

Fülle das Webformular aus und weise auch dadrauf hin, dass der Authenticator den Account hinzugefügt wurde. Danach dauert es durch die hohe Auslastung aber noch einige Werktage Bearbeitungszeit.

Besonders wichtig, ist es deinen Rechner wieder sauber zu kriegen, falls du die Daten nicht auf einer Phishingwebseite oder per Phishingmail selbst weitergegeben hast.
Mehr zur Sicherheit ist auch hier zu finden:
PC Sicherheit 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87267&sid=3

MfG Amdosh


----------



## Mystiksitara (19. Dezember 2009)

O.o wie, die Hacker holen sich jetzt echt schon dieses digitalen Authenticator O.o?
Ohh man, der Goldbedarf muss ja echt übel sein *kopfschüttel*
dabei war doch Goldfarmen nie so einfach wie heutzutage, alleine für die Dailys bekommt na doch schon reichlich.....

@ TE

tut mir leid für dich :-(


----------



## Gorb001 (19. Dezember 2009)

Mystiksitara schrieb:


> O.o wie, die Hacker holen sich jetzt echt schon dieses digitalen Authenticator O.o?
> Ohh man, der Goldbedarf muss ja echt übel sein *kopfschüttel*
> dabei war doch Goldfarmen nie so einfach wie heutzutage, alleine für die Dailys bekommt na doch schon reichlich.....
> 
> ...



Klar haben die das Teil, du kannst einen Authenticator beliebig vielen Accounts zuweisen.

Also: Accdaten besorgen-einloggen-Authenticator zufügen, nächster Acc pls. usw.usw.usw


----------



## serverdown (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo das selbe war gestern bei mir mein ganzer account geräumt alles verkauft die meisten charaktere nackt oder nur mit den gebundenen items. Dabei habe ich auf das Battlenet-Account umgestellt das soll ja so sicher sein. Account habe ich gleich am selben Tag bekommen du solltest auf jedenfall dein Computer mit verschiedenen Virenscannernwie Bitdefender A-Squared free und malwareprogrammen wie malwarebytes scannen alle updates durchführen und den wtf cache und interface ordner löschen benutze keine programme wie curse client wow-matrix oder buffedclient


----------



## Mindadar (19. Dezember 2009)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Klar haben die das Teil, du kannst einen Authenticator beliebig vielen Accounts zuweisen.
> 
> Also: Accdaten besorgen-einloggen-Authenticator zufügen, nächster Acc pls. usw.usw.usw



die spacken -.- nu habense meinen acc schon wieder...d.h acc gehackt und authenticator hinzugefügt....diese idioten


----------



## Testare (20. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> die spacken -.- nu habense meinen acc schon wieder...d.h acc gehackt und authenticator hinzugefügt....diese idioten




Wirf nen Blick in meine Signatur - geh danach vor, insbesondere Hijackthis - bei Fragen per PN gerne melden.


----------



## dlsimone (21. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute,jaaaaaaa ich weis immer diese wiederholten geschichten!
ich möchte eher eine kuriose sache los werden.
eine gildenmitglied und mitlerweile freundin ist wohl heut nacht gehackt worden.
festgestellt habe ich das nur weil sie nicht antwortete aber die ganze zeit on war,gildenfächer leer,degradiert worden aber immernoch on.
der jenige hält sich die ganze zeit im sholarbecken auf...heißt für mich on aber spielt nicht :-)
achso,hat noch nen twink von ihr rausgeholt und mit ihr ne neue gilde gegründet
von so etwas konnte ich bei euch nichts lesen..immernur...gehäckt
schönen tag noch


----------



## Starfros (21. Dezember 2009)

serverdown schrieb:


> Hallo das selbe war gestern bei mir mein ganzer account geräumt alles verkauft die meisten charaktere nackt oder nur mit den gebundenen items. Dabei habe ich auf das Battlenet-Account umgestellt das soll ja so sicher sein. Account habe ich gleich am selben Tag bekommen du solltest auf jedenfall dein Computer mit verschiedenen Virenscannernwie Bitdefender A-Squared free und malwareprogrammen wie malwarebytes scannen alle updates durchführen und den wtf cache und interface ordner löschen benutze keine programme wie curse client wow-matrix oder buffedclient




Es ist nicht sicher weil theoretisch sich nichts ändert . Wenn der Hacker deine login Daten hat aus eMail Addy und pw dann kann er dennoch rein , halt wie bisher.

Es ist nur dann sehr sicher wenn du den Authen... hast. Weil dir damit ein zusätzlicher Code generiert wird der nur (glaub) 10-20 sec gültig ist. 
Den code gibts nach dem eigentlichen Login ein.


----------



## Morgan1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Tja, mich hats dann nach fast vier Jahren auch erwischt -.-

Habe ein paar Monate pausiert, dann den Account in nen battlenet Account umgewandelt .. zwei Tage später isset passiert ...
Hab das über ne Mail von Blizz getan, die sah so echt aus. Kam auch von Blizzard Entertainment [Newsletter@email.blizzard.com].

Ich arbeite in der Bank EDV und gerade ich hätts wissen müssen -.- aber die Mail war auf deutsch und so. Naja so is das halt.
Hab schon die Mail mit Daten und Ausweiskopie abgesetzt, hoffe ich bekomm wenigstens mein Equip und mein Gold wieder.

Is zwar alles net schön, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt ... is immerhin nur ein Spiel und Folgekosten entstehen ja Gott sei
dank ooch nich. 

In diesem Sinne mein Mitleid an alle Leidensgenossen ...


----------



## Quia (21. Dezember 2009)

Das besste ist wirklich Blizzard Authenticator zu kaufen!
Ich hatte das Teil gekauft, nach dem ich 24h 2x gehackt wurde...
Blizzard Authenticator kann man an beliebig viele Accounts binden und es ist einfach unmöglich
Account dann zu hacken. Habe schon selber versucht im Handelsfenster mein Login zu posten
und natürlich, konnte mich keiner kicken, also 100% sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch mal Links für euch!
http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003617
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid...-All-Categories

Wenn man sein Account wieder haben will. Einfach Webformular ausfüllen, Persokopie/Führerschein/Reisepass beifügen und abschicken.
Habe nach 2Tagen Account wieder gehabt, per Telefon geht es auch sehr fix wenn man alles per Telefon angeben und bestätigen kann.

MfG Quia


----------



## handzumgrus (23. Dezember 2009)

den account hatte ich am selben tag wieder, nur die items, auf die wart ich seit sonntag


----------



## Bibis (24. Dezember 2009)

hallo leute,

tja ich gehör dann auch zu denen, dessen account am 20. bzw 21. gehackt worden ist!

Was mich nur wundert, dass erst mein pc nicht mehr ging und danach wurde ich gehackt.

Ich weiß nich ob es da irgendein Zusammenhang geben kann, mich würde aber mal 
interessieren ob wer gehackt wurde und sein pc vorher auch nicht mehr ging... ??

tja und welche hotline ruft ihr denn an? die 0800-1210242 oder so ähnlich ist seit dem 20. nicht
erreichbar und wie hat die account-wiederherstellung per telefon funktioniert? musste
man da dann ne perso-nr. durchgeben?

weil mein problem ist das ich dummerweise auch noch mein portemonaie verloren hab (ja frohe weihnachten....)
d.h. perso hab ich leider kein, reisepaß logischerweise abgelaufen und blizz hat auch noch ne alte adresse von mir, also
können die mir auch nichts zuschicken......


sry falls das schon irgendwo steht, bin grad bei eltern und hab nich viel zeit


also danke wenn wer helfen kann, bin grad ziemlich angepisst ohne wow, pc und geldbörse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grüße aus hannover


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte da eine kleine Frage am rande:

Mein Account wurde auch vor längerer Zeit gehackt, hab ne Mail bekommen, Acc wurde 3 Tage gesperrt, alles zurück und wunderbar. Nur stand in der Mail, das es meine letzte Verwarnung sei (ja, ich raufbold hatte vorher schon ein paar weil es mit mir durchging). Aber nachdem mein Account ja wieder geht und alles wiederhergestellt wurde, frage ich mich ob diese Verwarnung zurückgezogen wurde.
Denn wer weiß, wenn mal wieder irgendeine kleinigkeit passiert, hoffe ich das mein Account dann nicht für immer gesperrt wird.
Hat da vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung machen können das so eine nicht verschuldete Verwarnung (hab mich ja schließlich nicht selber gehackt) wieder annuliert wird?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (25. Dezember 2009)

Gut, daß es nur der WoW Account ist. Wie macht ihr das mit Euren Kontodaten oder EC-/Kreditkarten-PIN?
Im Netz sollte man vielleicht etwas sensibler mit seinen Daten umgehen und auch etwas paranoid sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem noch besinnliche Feiertage.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (25. Dezember 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Gut, daß es nur der WoW Account ist. Wie macht ihr das mit Euren Kontodaten oder EC-/Kreditkarten-PIN?
> Im Netz sollte man vielleicht etwas sensibler mit seinen Daten umgehen und auch etwas paranoid sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Genauso? Ich hab die aktuellste Antiviren Software drauf, Firewall, lösche dubiose E-Mails und gebe meine Daten weder weiter noch klicke ich auf Links in E-Mails und gebe dort diese ein. Ich nutze immer Bookmarks von den echten Seiten.
Und wie du siehst, wurde ich dennoch letzten Monat gehackt. Habe Feb 2005 mit WoW angefangen und wurde nie gehackt. Das PW war seit 2005 das selbe (kann man nun denken was man will drüber, wenn es aber ganze 4 Jahre nicht gehackt wurde, wars wohl sicher genug) und als ich auf Battle.net umgestellt habe, passiert mir sowas. Und das genau an dem Tag als das Accountsystem down war und umgestellt wurde. Mein PW wurde komischerweise geändert obwohl das Accountsystem down war. Und da soll mir mal einer sagen Blizzard wäre nie an etwas schuld. Ich war es jedenfalls nicht, weil ich mich so gut es geht schütze.

Aber nunja, ne Antwort auf meine kleine Frage wäre ganz nett. Ich glaube wir brauchen nicht nochmehr Leute die uns vorhalten wie "leichtsinnig" wir doch mit unseren Daten umgehen. Früher dachte ich auch so, aber wer einmal gehackt wird und sich so gut es geht schützt, wird anders drüber denken.


----------



## Blutdämon (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin liebe buffies ich kam grad von einer weihnachtsfeier wollte mich gut gelaunt in meinen WoW b-nett acc einlogen und bekomme die tolle meldung ich solle den generierten authenticator key eingeben welchen ich nicht besitze und da ich auch nicht an meine acc verwaltung komme da ich dort ebenfalls diesen key eingeben sollte kann ich dort auf nichts ändern. 
und an den netten blizzard support komme ich vor montag auch nicht.
nen kumpel versucht grad ingame nen gm zu erreichen (haha guter scherz ich lach später wir kennen die gm´s-.-) 

hat schon jemand diese tolle erfahrung mit der "neuen" varriannte gemacht? oder kann mir sagen ob ich den support auch auserhalb der öffnungszeiten erreichen kann?

mfg blut

p.s. SuFu hat nichts ausgespuckt oder ich war zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakulixxx (25. Dezember 2009)

frohe weinachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soratos (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Mir ist folgende aktion passiert, und bitte um hilfe bzw rat?!

Als ich mich am Mittwoch den 23.12 in WoW einloggte, bekamm ich nach ca 5min eine Nachricht von einem GM (Cannyrej) das mein Acc für 24.std gesperrt werden soll und ich weitere Infos per email erhalten sollte.. Und flog dann sofort aus dem Spiel..

Kurz danach checkte ich dann meine emails, und bekamm dann das zu hören:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie hiermit darüber in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account leider vorübergehend sperren mussten.

Account: ...
Datum des Verstoßes: 23/12/2009
Art des Vergehens: Verstoß gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen
Betroffene® Charaktername(n): Natras
Hergang: Fremdzugriff auf einen anderen Account
Maßnahme: Accountsperrung für 24 Stunden

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels. Nachdem die Sperrfrist abgelaufen ist, können Sie wieder auf den World of Warcraft Servern spielen.


Ich schrieb dann sofort eine email an Blizz, wo ich alles erklärte und mit der frage was da los ist...
(Worauf ich bis jetzt immer noch keine Antwort erhalten habe)

Nach den 24std. sperrzeit ,also am nächsten Tag, loggte ich mich wieder ein und sah das mir der GM knapp 13.500 Gold von meinem Charakter genommen und eine Nachricht hinterlassen hat.. Wo drin stand, das er mir das Gold genommen habe wegen eines Betrugfalls..


So... Jetzt würde mich mal Interessieren was das soll, und ich möchte mein Gold wieder haben...

Nur was kann ich tun??? Ich habe damit nichts zutun, und weiß garnicht was los ist.. Ich spiele 2 Jahre WoW und mir ist sowas noch nie passiert...

Bitte um hilfe...


MfG


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Dezember 2009)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> p.s. SuFu hat nichts ausgespuckt oder ich war zu blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858


----------



## Stevster (25. Dezember 2009)

Hatte das selbe vor genau einer Woche. Anrufen beim Support kannste knicken, die Leitungen sind IMMER ausgelastet. Ein Webformular schreiben in dem du schilderst was los ist. Ich kann immer noh nciht spielen, da verlangt wird dass ich einen Bnet account in einen Bnet account wandle... weiß nicht ob das bei mir der einzelfall ist oder obs dann bei jedem vorkommt


----------



## Thufeist (25. Dezember 2009)

Ruf beim Support an und schilder ihnen es so wie hier erklärt und lass dir helfen..
Immer höfflich und Sachlich bleiben, aber seinen unmut kund tun..


----------



## amdosh (25. Dezember 2009)

Halte dich an diesen Beitrag:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858
bzw
&#9658;&#9658;&#9658; Account kompromittiert? Hier klicken &#9668;&#9668;&#9668;
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50485&sid=3

Fülle das Webformular aus und weise auch dadrauf hin, dass der Authenticator den Account hinzugefügt wurde. Danach dauert es durch die hohe Auslastung aber noch einige Werktage Bearbeitungszeit.

Besonders wichtig, ist es deinen Rechner wieder sauber zu kriegen, falls du die Daten nicht auf einer Phishingwebseite oder per Phishingmail selbst weitergegeben hast.
Mehr zur Sicherheit ist auch hier zu finden:
PC Sicherheit
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87267&sid=3

Zu den Meckern über GMs:
Tipps für Anfragen bei erhöhten Wartezeiten 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...04571&sid=3
Auch werden Meldungen von fremden Accounts aus nicht unbedingt umgehend auch ausgeführt, weil es eine hohe Missbrauchsgefahr gibt. Oder würde es dich freuen, wenn jemand deinen Account als gehackt meldet, wenn du selbst spielst. Der GM kann dich ja nicht einfach anschreiben und fragen...

[Neu!] Änderungen am Ticketsystem 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...77332&sid=3

MfG Amdosh


----------



## Seryma (25. Dezember 2009)

Was du tun kannst? Die 24 Stunden abwarten..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wurde schon oft gesagt, du kannst nix gegen nen Ban von Blizzard's Seite unternehmen!

Tante Edit mischt sich ein: Wenn dir Gold entfernt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass du Gold gekauft hast... daher ist die Sperrung berechtigt, würde ich meinen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messerset (25. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich ist das keine neue Hackmethode. Jemand hat per Keylogger, Brute-Force oder was auch immer dein PW herausgefunden und sich so deines Accounts bemächtigt. Das Gemeine an der Sache ist die Verbindung mit dem Authenticator. Damit verhindert nämlich der Hacker, dass du deinerseits über die Accountverwaltung einfach das Passwort änderst.

Schlimm, aber so lange es Leute gibt, die Gold kaufen, wird sich das auch weiter rechnen. Mach dich schon mal auf ein paar Tage ohne WoW und noch etwas länger ohne deine Items gefasst.

Übrigens: Hättest du selbst die 8 Euro für einen Authenticator nicht gespart, dann hättest du den Stress jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Marvîn (25. Dezember 2009)

Hast du dir das Gold alles auf einmal von einem anderen Charakter herübergeschickt oder soetwas in der Art?
Die GMs haben ja auch einen Log in dem soetwas zu finden ist. 
Wenn das der Fall wäre kannst du das ja erklären, wenn die das checken müsstest du dein Gold wiederbekommen. 

Falls nicht, und du das Gold schon länger auf dem Char hast, frag Blizz mal in der Mail welcher Betrugsversuch vorliegt. Wenn du ihnen erklären kannst und sie es im Log auch stehen haben gibts dein Gold ebenfalls wieder.

Steht aber nichts dergleichen im Log, also dass das Gold einfach so dagewesen ist oder von einem fragwürdigen Charakter (Chinafarmer etc.) herübergeschickt wurde, kannst du wohl kaum etwas dagegen machen.

Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ruf am besten beim Support mal an. Blizz reagiert auf Mails nicht besonders schnell...


----------



## Thufeist (25. Dezember 2009)

Seryma.. les doch erstmal komplett was er schreibt, es geht ihm nicht um die 24 Stunden Ban sondern um seine fast 14k Gold..


----------



## Atinuviell (25. Dezember 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Was du tun kannst? Die 24 Stunden abwarten..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lern mal lesen....er will wissen wie er sein gold wieder bekommt 


btt. von so einem fall habe ich noch nie gehört/gelesen....ich empfehle auch mal beim support an zu rufen und ändere mal vorsichtshalber dein passwort


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2009)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> p.s. SuFu hat nichts ausgespuckt oder ich war zu blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angesichts des Stickies ganz oben im Forum ...


----------



## Seryma (25. Dezember 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Seryma.. les doch erstmal komplett was er schreibt, es geht ihm nicht um die 24 Stunden Ban sondern um seine fast 14k Gold..



Ja, das ist mir bewusst... allerdings macht Blizz nix ohne Grund und es wird berechtigt sein! Wenn es unberechtigt ist, kannst du eine E-Mail schreiben und die gehen der Sache näher auf den Grund... falls du allerdings versuchst sie anzulügen solltest du gewarnt sein, die haben alles mitgeloggt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dodrio (25. Dezember 2009)

also hi ers mal...

ich hab die Variante I probiert und auf link geklickt..

dann mein acc namen und e-mail eingetippt aber dann kam ein kästchen neben dem acc namen wo stand:


Sie können das Passwort für diesen Account nicht zurücksetzen, da dieses an einen Blizzard Account gebunden ist. 





was tun??


----------



## MG-79 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo habe mal ne frage.

denke auch mal ihr könnt sie schnell beantworten.
Möcht nur wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll und was ich mich an blizzard an schnellsten wenden kann um ne antwort zu bekommen

Habe folgene mail bekommen

ich war sehr überrasch als ich mich einloggen wole und dann dei frage kamm wegen ein Keylogcode

ich bitte um eure hilfe dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: XXXXXXXX
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 25/12/2009
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels, dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt.

Des Weiteren greifen die anderen Klauseln ebenfalls, welche sich gegen so genanntes Account-Sharing richten. Der Zugriff auf den Account unterliegt alleine der Verantwortung des Besitzers und so genanntes Account Sharing verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html). Aus diesem Grund wird die Sperrung des Accounts auch dann in Kraft bleiben, wenn Sie der Meinung sind, Sie hätten diese Verletzungen gegen unsere Bestimmungen nicht selbst begangen. Unsere Sanktionen richten sich immer gegen den Account, aber nicht gegen den Besitzer.

Unsere Bestimmungen können Sie erneut unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html einsehen.

Wir möchten außerdem darauf hinweisen, dass Sie bei eventuell verbliebenen Fragen bitte unsere Internetseiten zum Thema "Regeln und Bestimmungen" und unsere "Nutzungsbestimmungen" konsultieren:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/

&

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
-----------------------------


----------



## Arosk (26. Dezember 2009)

1. Accountnamen rauseditieren
2. Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## MG-79 (26. Dezember 2009)

bringt nicht da ich eh nicht rein komme aber mache ich trotzdem


----------



## abe15 (26. Dezember 2009)

Oh man du kannst doch hier nicht deinen Accountnamen posten 
Und morgen haben wir dann wieder einen "mein Acc wurde gehackt" Thread


----------



## Sharqaas (26. Dezember 2009)

In den Stickys lesen. Aber od du dein Ebay Account oder hast Gold gekauft? wiederbekommst ist die andere Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

1. Ein Tipp: Accname weg machen

2. Blizzard anrufen. Es gibt eine kostenlose Hotline oder ein Webformular schreiben.

3. Wenn du das getan hast was in der Mail steht : HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Höre net auf die Leute die sagen: "Blizz hat immer Recht und wenn das da steht muss es richtig sein !"

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## MG-79 (26. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube der ist sowieso schon gehackt wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe in der mail die ich bekommen habe


----------



## bjxx (26. Dezember 2009)

kann mich nur anschliessen suchfunktion

support anrufen und den sagen das du es icht gewesen sein kannst und so^^


----------



## MG-79 (26. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube aber nciht das die erreichbar sind um diese uhrzeit.
und wenn habe ich so wirklich noch keine nummer von denen gefunden


----------



## Maskenball (26. Dezember 2009)

Scheint mir das irgendwie jetzt zu Weihnachten viele Acc für Gold Handel genutzt wurden hm. Mein Acc passierte genau just dieses... Ich war sehr verwundert als ich meine Emails gestern las, und darin da plötzlich stand Acc gebannt. Und das obwohl ich fast 2 Monate nicht gespielt hab und dann am 23.12 soll cih plötzlich gegen 9 uhr Goldhandel betrieben haben... Und war gar nicht möglich da ich zu der Zeit auf arbeit war...

Naja mal sehen WoW ne Mail geschrieben. Dumm ist nur das ich den original WoW Key nimmer hab, da ich die Verpackung bei einem Umzug weggeschmissen hab :/ mal

sehen xD ansonsten doch ein Anlass um von WoW weg zu kommen xD


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. Dezember 2009)

ich würd eigentlich eher vom anrufen abraten, da man bei solchen großen Konzernen "nie" bzw sehr schwer durchkommt. Ich würd eine Mail schreiben und warten...
Und btw es sind Feiertage also müsst ihr eben bis nächste Woche warten ...


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn ich es mir überhaupt nicht erklären kann wurde mein Account gehackt und ich für 24 std gebannt, schön und gut pw hab ich geändert. Aber das komische ist jetzt es wurde kein Char neu erstellt oder so alle Chars sind noch voll equipt so wie ich sie gekannt habe. Nur das einzige was geändert wurde ist das mein Main Hunter ne andere Skillung drin hat, nicht mehr SV sondern BM. 
Jetzt meine Frage wo ist da der Sinn hinter? Was bringt es einem Hacker nichts zu machen ausser meine Skillung zu ändern?


----------



## Lekraan (26. Dezember 2009)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch wenn ich es mir überhaupt nicht erklären kann wurde mein Account gehackt und ich für 24 std gebannt, schön und gut pw hab ich geändert. Aber das komische ist jetzt es wurde kein Char neu erstellt oder so alle Chars sind noch voll equipt so wie ich sie gekannt habe. Nur das einzige was geändert wurde ist das mein Main Hunter ne andere Skillung drin hat, nicht mehr SV sondern BM.
> Jetzt meine Frage wo ist da der Sinn hinter? Was bringt es einem Hacker nichts zu machen ausser meine Skillung zu ändern?



Kann ja sein, dass es sein erster Hack war^^ Und er unbedingt mal was an nem Hunter oder so ausprobieren wollte. *Hust*


----------



## Xcyber (28. Dezember 2009)

Wollte mich nach 2 Monaten wieder in Wow einloggen und account bezahlen.Da kommt erstmal die Meldung (auf der battle.net Seite wie auch auf der wow-europe) ,dass ich den Authenticator-Code eingeben soll.Habe nix verändert in den letzten 2 Monaten und war auch nicht aufm Account drauf.Ist das jetzt was neues was jeder haben muss oder wurde ich gehackt oder sowas?


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Dezember 2009)

Xcyber schrieb:


> oder wurde ich gehackt



this


----------



## Dlecter (28. Dezember 2009)

würde sagen gehäckt


----------



## Asterix1703 (28. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du nicht selber den Authenticator hinzugefürgt hast kann es nur ein Hack deines Acc sein.
Um wieder an deinem Acc dran zu kommen wirst du das Web formular mit allen dazu gehörigen Infos ausfüllen müssen und warten bis Bliz sich darum gekümmert hat.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Dezember 2009)

oder gehäckselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xcyber (28. Dezember 2009)

der account ist aber immernoch eingefroren,alle charaktere befinden sich auf dem selben server wie voher,im arsenal sind auch alle gegenstände da


----------



## siick (28. Dezember 2009)

bleibt dir wohl nichts als dich an den support zu wenden


----------



## Vudis (28. Dezember 2009)

Xcyber schrieb:


> der account ist aber immernoch eingefroren,alle charaktere befinden sich auf dem selben server wie voher,im arsenal sind auch alle gegenstände da


verlass dich bloß nicht drauf dass der eingefroren ist
meinem freund haben sie einen monat wow bezahlt um an seine charaktere zu kommen also schau dass du deinen acc schnell sperren lässt


----------



## Frostwyrmer (28. Dezember 2009)

Xcyber schrieb:


> der account ist aber immernoch eingefroren,alle charaktere befinden sich auf dem selben server wie voher,im arsenal sind auch alle gegenstände da



Das muss nichts heissen! 1. Ist das Arsenal nicht aktuel, 2. zeigt das arsenal nicht dein Goldstand! Nicht wundern, wenn du kein Gold mehr hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez und viel Glück beim wiederherstellen wünscht
Frosty

P.S.: Wenn du den Acc wiederhergestellt hast, empfehle ich dir den Mobile Authenticator aufs handy zu laden, kostet fast nix, bringt aber sehr viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naytiri (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


mein Acc wurde am Sonntag gehackt um ca. 8uhr morgens. Ich hab mich versucht um ca. 12Uhr einzuloggen und es stand PW falsch, zuerst dachte ich mein Mann hätte das PW geändert weil ich tags darauf ständig aus dem Spiel geflogen bin (ich dachte es liegt an der Inet Verbindung). Mein Mann wußte davon aber nichts, hat sich die Sache aber dann gleich angeschaut und durch die Möglichkeit PW vergessen haben wir es wieder zurück gesetzt (neues PW). Tja, das Ende vom Lied war das -alle- Chars nackt waren (bis auf die nichtverkauf;verzauberbaren Items). Auch alle Taschen weg, die Gildenbank wurde fleißig entleert und natürlich mein ganzes Gold weg, ja sogar die Abzeichen und Ehre sind futsch! Ich schrieb ein Ticket, eine Email und auch der Gildenleiter hat ein Ticket geschrieben. Am Abend hab ich dann antwort bekommen das alles weitergeleitet wurde und ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss es wird daran gearbeitet. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn- wie lang wird das denn ungefähr dauern? Und da mein ACC noch nicht eingefroren ist, also ich kann mich noch einloggen, haben sie wohl noch nichts getan nehm ich an? Mich würd auch interessieren ob man herausfinden kann wer das gemacht hat? 

Danke, lg.


----------



## Lygoth (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie viele hundert andere ist auch mein Account nach 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal an Weihnachten gehackt worden, und nein ich habe auf keine Phishing Mail geantwortet und ja mein Rechner ist sauber.

Anfrage per Webformular ist raus, jetzt aber eine andere Frage:
Die 0800er Nummer scheint ja bei dem Problem nicht weiterhelfen zu können, die 0900er Nummer kostet aber so ca. 40 cent pro Minute. 

Weiss einer von euch ab wann die 40 cent zu bezahlen sind? Wenn ich ne Stunde in der Schleife hänge kostet mal locker 24 Euro! Oder bezahlt man erst wenn man tatsächlich mit dem Blizzard Mitarbeiter verbunden ist? 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand eine Antwort posten könnte.

Danke schonmal vorab
Ly


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Dezember 2009)

sry wegen OT habe heute zum ersten mal 2 faks mail von blizz bekommen *grins* dachte ich bleibe verschont leider nicht  xD bei mir haben die häker keine chance ihr lieben seiten werden bei mir geblockt^^ als kein rauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (29. Dezember 2009)

Lygoth schrieb:


> ...
> Anfrage per Webformular ist raus, jetzt aber eine andere Frage:
> Die 0800er Nummer scheint ja bei dem Problem nicht weiterhelfen zu können, die 0900er Nummer kostet aber so ca. 40 cent pro Minute.
> 
> Weiss einer von euch ab wann die 40 cent zu bezahlen sind? Wenn ich ne Stunde in der Schleife hänge kostet mal locker 24 Euro! Oder bezahlt man erst wenn man tatsächlich mit dem Blizzard Mitarbeiter verbunden ist?


Hallo Lygoth!
Also ab wann die 0900er Nummer kostenpflichtig ist, konnte ich leider nicht rausfinden, aber: du kannst auch innerhalb Deutschlands die 0800 101 2242 (kostenlos) anwählen um deinen Account zurückzubekommen.
Man beachte aber die "Öffnungszeiten" des Supports:


> Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag: 10.30 Uhr bis 20.00 Uhr (Paris Zeit, GMT+1)
> Mittwoch:11.30 Uhr bis 20.00 Uhr (Paris Zeit, GMT+1)
> Freitag: 10.30 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr (Paris Zeit, GMT+1)


Quelle
Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles gut geht...... und noch ein Tipp: leg dir einen Authentificator zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> sry wegen OT habe heute zum ersten mal 2 faks mail von blizz bekommen *grins* dachte ich bleibe verschont leider nicht  xD bei mir haben die häker keine chance ihr lieben seiten werden bei mir geblockt^^ als kein rauf kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...hä? ....was willst du uns mitteilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat der Support jetzt zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr überhaupt auf?
Damit meine ich nicht nur der Telefonsupport, sondern auch die Typen die sich um die Webformulare kümmern.


----------



## mlcwwe (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich wollte fragen ob Blizzard gelöschtes Equip wiederherstellt, da mein Acc vor ein paar tagen gehackt wurde und der Typ der das getan hat fast von allen Chars equip gelöscht hat. Und wenn wie lange dauert das?


----------



## Vudis (29. Dezember 2009)

mlcwwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wollte fragen ob Blizzard gelöschtes Equip wiederherstellt, da mein Acc vor ein paar tagen gehackt wurde und der Typ der das getan hat fast von allen Chars equip gelöscht hat. Und wenn wie lange dauert das?



Ja machen sie wenn du ein Ticket schreibst.
In den Weihnachtsferien weiß ich nicht wielangs dauert aber normal ca. 4 Tage.


----------



## mlcwwe (29. Dezember 2009)

Vudis schrieb:


> Ja machen sie wenn du ein Ticket schreibst.
> In den Weihnachtsferien weiß ich nicht wielangs dauert aber normal ca. 4 Tage.



Ok danke. Ticket hab ich schon geschrieben und vor 2 Tagen meinten die sie werden das überprüfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2009)

Suchfunktion, Sticky, Sammelthread(s), ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Dezember 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> sry wegen OT habe heute zum ersten mal 2 faks mail von blizz bekommen *grins* dachte ich bleibe verschont leider nicht  xD bei mir haben die häker keine chance ihr lieben seiten werden bei mir geblockt^^ als kein rauf kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe keine Fake Mails bekommen ich habn Virenschutz der mich vor vielen Seiten schützt, ich hab keine email anhänge geöffnet und trotzdem wurde ich irgendwie gehackt also ganz sicher bist du nie.
Ich vermute bei mir den Curse Client dahinter aber ich weiß es nich


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (29. Dezember 2009)

Grad erst drüber gestolpert aber passt so schön zum Thema:

http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/21724988576...henticator.html


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das Post zeigt nur was für Idioten es gibt.
Klar spart der Authenticator Blizzard Geld, aber auch nur weil sie viel zu kulant sind und den Leuten versuchen alles wiederherzustellen.
In anderen MMO's gibt es das - zu Recht - nicht.


----------



## Lygoth (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand in den letzten Tagen seinen Account wiederbekommen? Mich würde interessieren, wie lange es zur Zeit dauert, bis die Tickets bearbeitet worden sind. 

In der letzten Woche sind so viele Accounts gehackt worden wie niemals zuvor, deshalb befürchte ich eine lange Wartezeit.

Guten Rutsch!

Ly


----------



## Guddo (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Ich möchte mein Fall auch hier schreiben. Am 28.12.09 habe ich wie die letzten Tagen WOW gezogt und an dem Abend ca. um 23Uhr bin ich off gegangen. Am nächsten Tag als ich mich eingelogt habe, sah ich nur 2 Chars auf meinem Server statt 10, wo 3 80er waren und rest so zwischen 35-78lvl. Sie waren natürlich alle weggelöscht außer 2 80er, die nur Unterhemd trugen. Ich dachte am Anfang, dass es so ein Systemfehler war, aber dann habe ich mich zweites mal eingelogt und das Problem entstand immer noch. Als ich im Spiel war, meine beide Chars waren in pvp- Gebiet und zwar in 1kWinter völlig ausgezogen. Die Taschen waren leer, Gold, Equip, Emblemen waren nicht mehr da, natürlich Bank auch. Insgesamt habe ich über 25k Gold verloren. Ich habe natürlich GM angeschrieben und warte immer noch auf eine Antwort. Die Spielkammeraden haben mir geschrieben, dass meine Chars am 28.12.09 ständig ausgelogt, auf die Fragen, die sie mir gestellt haben, hat derjeniger böse geantwortet und beleidigt. Sie haben gleich bemerkt, dass was nicht stimmt. Ich hoffe, dass ich alles was der Typ geklaut hat, wieder bekomme. Wenn nicht, dann wars das. Ich habe keine Lust mehr neue Chars hoch zu leveln und alles von vorne anzufangen. 

 Ich habe natürlich gleich PW geändert und Authenticator-Code eingefügt, für die Hoffnung, dass meine Chars wiederhergestellt werden.


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Comunity

Nun wurde mein Account vor 3 Tage gesperrt da(laut Blizz E-mail) ich gegen die Spielökonomie verstoßen habe indem ich Gold gekauft habe, was eig. nicht stimmt.
Erste Schritte von mit aus: 2 x Web-Formulare ausgefüllt und weggeschickt sowie eine E-mail an WOWAccountReviewEU@Blizzard .com. Mein tel. Anfrage blieb erfolglos da Blizz ein Anrufbeantworter eingestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Was jedoch auffällig an der ganze Geschichte ist, ist der Fakt dass ich an dem Tag wo ich gesperrt wurde gerade ICC10 war und dort ein Schild bekommen habe was am nächsten Tag in Arsenal angezeigt wurde (Lvl 251). Jedoch wurden auch PvP Items angezeit die ich seit mindestens 3 Wochen nicht mehr benutzt habe. Wie ist den sowas möglich? Hat sich der GM mit mein Chr. eingeloggt und die Items gewechselt? Sowas fällt mir schwer zu glauben. 
Jegliche Anfragen an TechSupport Blizzard und sämtliche verzweifelte E-mails blieben ohne Antwort. Telefonish jemand zu erreichen unmöglich.
Wollte mal fragen ob Ihr schon mal sowas erlebt haben und mir Eure Erfahrung mitteilt.
Auf Hinweise und Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mfg
Zorro 12


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Dezember 2009)

Probier weiter anzurufen oder kauf dir nen Ebay char...
Was anderes kannst du auch gar nicht machen.


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Weiter anzurufen werde ich sowieso, einen Char aus Ebay zu kaufen sehe ich als letzte Alternative, habe mein Account seit 01.2006, da steckt viel Arbeit drinn, ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr schlafen.
PS: Thx fürs Antwort


----------



## MonkinHonk (30. Dezember 2009)

Hrm ich sehe da hat jemand das selbe Problem wie ich, mein Account wurde auch permanent gesperrt da ich angeblich gegen die Serverökonomie verstoßen habe, nur das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es passiert sein soll keinen PC zur Verfügung hatte, zumal wer brauch sowas über Weihnachten? 
Naja Webformular ausgefüllt weil Hotline kannste ja vergessen ...aber die lassen sich echt Zeit...schlimm sowas


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Dezember 2009)

Das nächste schickt ihr euch am besten kleine Mengen an Gold von eurem Twinks/Main/whatever...
Über 1k g pro Brief würde ich nicht verschicken. Andernfalls kann man nem GM schreiben, Hallo ich möchte meinem Twink soundso viel Gold verschicken und wollte mit diesem Ticket nur sagen, dass ich kein Gold gekauft habe, mein Twink heißt Blabliblub.

Denn das scheint mir der einzige Grund zu sein, warum Blizz Verdacht auf Goldkauf haben könnte.


----------



## Roxxas - Blackmoore (30. Dezember 2009)

und wie viele Treads wolltet ihr dafür nochmal öffnen? -.-


----------



## amdosh (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Grund der Sperrung bedeutet eigentlich eher, dass dein Account gehackt war und dieser zur Sperrung führte.

Weil du schon Webformulare abgeschickt hast, solltest du jetzt erst auf eine Antwort warten, speziell wenn Blizzard dir deinen Account vor der Sperrung schon wieder zugänglich gemacht hat. Es gab durchaus schon Fälle, wo eine nachträgliche Sperrung noch eintrat - die einzelnen Abteilungen haben unterschiedliche Bearbeitungszeiten.
Die zuständige Abteilung ist derzeit sehr stark ausgelastet, die hohe Zahl an Accounthacks nach bestimmten Patches führt halt zwangsläufig dazu.

Das Kommentar mit eBay solltest du dagegen nicht befolgen, dass könnte die nächste Sperrung bedeuten...


----------



## Graugon (30. Dezember 2009)

2 Dinge möchte ich dir sagen:

1. Blizzard macht wochenlang über Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub.

2. Wenn du wegen einem Spiel nicht mehr schlafen kannst, dann solltest du dir Hilfe holen, und zwar so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Damatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> 2 Dinge möchte ich dir sagen:
> 
> 1. Blizzard macht wochenlang über Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub.
> 
> 2. Wenn du wegen einem Spiel nicht mehr schlafen kannst, dann solltest du dir Hilfe holen, und zwar so schnell wie möglich!


wenn mein account dicht gemacht würde würd ich auch kaum schlafen, wens mann dieses als hoby sieht, und man viel zeit und geld investiert dan kann ich das nachvollziehen, das kommt nem diebstahl des eigennen über jahre  aufgebauten und gepflegten auto gleich


----------



## Graugon (30. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> wenn mein account dicht gemacht würde würd ich auch kaum schlafen, wens mann dieses als hoby sieht, und man viel zeit und geld investiert dan kann ich das nachvollziehen, das kommt nem diebstahl des eigennen über jahre  aufgebauten und gepflegten auto gleich



Wieder so ein Schwachmaten Vergleich eines Spieles/Hobbies mit einem zehntausende Euro teuren und dazu noch superwichtigen Gebrauchsgegenstandes/Autos...


----------



## Damatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Schwachmaten Vergleich eines Spieles/Hobbies mit einem zehntausende Euro teuren und dazu noch superwichtigen Gebrauchsgegenstandes/Autos...


sooo super wichtig? soso ich komm seit jahren ohne aus, einzige schwachmatige was ich sehe ist eher das mann versucht n für viele spieler als hobby gesehenes spiel als solches nicht zuzulassen weils n game ist, was ist den gaming? ja n hobby also nerft mich nicht mit solchen kleingeistigen flamereien


----------



## J_0_T (30. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> sooo super wichtig? soso ich komm seit jahren ohne aus, einzige schwachmatige was ich sehe ist eher das mann versucht n für viele spieler als hobby gesehenes spiel als solches nicht zuzulassen weils n game ist, was ist den gaming? ja n hobby also nerft mich nicht mit solchen kleingeistigen flamereien



Nur ist es leider ein spiel.... und wenn er alles getan hat was machbar is muss er warten... kann er das net dann hat er einkleines problem.

Und hey... kein wunder das er beim Tele support net weiter kommt... er is nicht der einzigste mit dem problem... warum er dann aber nicht den sticky benutzt is schon wunderlich. dort steht drin was er ggf dann machen kann während er auf ne antwort warten muss.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Hotline kannst du sicher nach Neujahr wieder benutzen, aber übers Webformular bekam ich bisher auch immer eine Antwort. Falls nichts hilft, dann kannst du ja immer noch einen neuen Char hochspielen. Da man ja die Marken hinterher geworfen bekommt, bist relativ schnell wieder fit für ICC.


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Na ja, schlafen kann ich nicht weil der ganze Vorgang an sich mich stört. Ich hatte am nästen Tag einen Raid geplant,komme von der Arbeit  und auf einmal hatte ich kein Account mehr.
Ich kann auch verstehen das sämtliche Mitarbeiter von Blizz in Urlaub sind, aber nachdem ich in Google rechechiert habe sind die Chancen das ein Account wieder freigegeben wird ziemlich klein, und das stört mich am meisten. Un d mein Verstoß gegen die Serverökonomie mit mein virtuelles`"Vermögen" von kaum 1500 g ist einfach lächerlich.Und ausserdem verstehe ich die PvP Items die plötzlich in Arsenal an habe überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Damatar (30. Dezember 2009)

Zorro12 schrieb:


> Na ja, schlafen kann ich nicht weil der ganze Vorgang an sich mich stört. Ich hatte am nästen Tag einen Raid geplant,komme von der Arbeit  und auf einmal hatte ich kein Account mehr.
> Ich kann auch verstehen das sämtliche Mitarbeiter von Blizz in Urlaub sind, aber nachdem ich in Google rechechiert habe sind die Chancen das ein Account wieder freigegeben wird ziemlich klein, und das stört mich am meisten. Un d mein Verstoß gegen die Serverökonomie mit mein virtuelles`"Vermögen" von kaum 1500 g ist einfach lächerlich.Und ausserdem verstehe ich die PvP Items die plötzlich in Arsenal an habe überhaupt nicht.


dann scheinst du tatsächlich gehackt worden zu sein


----------



## Chillers (30. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> sooo super wichtig? soso ich komm seit jahren ohne aus, einzige schwachmatige was ich sehe ist eher das mann versucht n für viele spieler als hobby gesehenes spiel als solches nicht zuzulassen weils n game ist, was ist den gaming? ja n hobby also nerft mich nicht mit solchen kleingeistigen flamereien


Ein thread, 10 Beiträge, wobei einmal der TE selber noch was sagte.

Ein gefährlicher Tipp (ebay-char)
Ein weiteres Opfer hat ähnliches erlebt.
Eine genervte Nachfrage, warum wieder so ein thread sein muss/wie viele wohl noch kommen.

Zwei User fangen Streit untereinander an.

Ist das noch zu toppen?

Gratz^^

zum topic: bis zum neuen Jahr sieht es mit Bearbeitung der Formulare schlecht aus, da auch bei 
Blizz Urlaubsstimmung herrscht. Und die Zahl gehackter accounts nimmt um die Weihnachtsferienzeit zu, weil viele spielen und sich so eine Goldgrube für hacker bietet.

Ich kann aber verstehen, dass du genervt bist. Einfach am Ball bleiben, wiederholt nachfragen,
evtl. anrufen.

Alles Gute


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

[Und hey... kein wunder das er beim Tele support net weiter kommt... er is nicht der einzigste mit dem problem... warum er dann aber nicht den sticky benutzt is schon wunderlich. dort steht drin was er ggf dann machen kann während er auf ne antwort warten muss]

Was für ein Sticky?


----------



## Aviendha2 (30. Dezember 2009)

Du wurdest gehackt, genau wie ich auch. Wurde am 24.12. gehackt und stand auch mit den restlichen PvP-Sachen da die nicht verkauft werden konnten.
Ich habe Passwort geändert, meinen PC durchgecheckt, einem GM die Sache gemeldet und das Webformular ausgefüllt.
Es hat 6 Tage gedauert, bis ich wieder hergestellt war. Ist eigentlich nicht so viel, weil ja die Feiertage dazwischen lagen. Telefon hab ich mir erspart.
Wenn du noch Sachen hast die verkaufbar sind könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Hacker dich einfach "benutzt" haben als Goldverteiler und du deshalb gesperrt wurdest.


----------



## Chillers (30. Dezember 2009)

Zorro12 schrieb:


> [Und hey... kein wunder das er beim Tele support net weiter kommt... er is nicht der einzigste mit dem problem... warum er dann aber nicht den sticky benutzt is schon wunderlich. dort steht drin was er ggf dann machen kann während er auf ne antwort warten muss]
> 
> Was für ein Sticky?



Geh´auf Wow- Forenticker, dort Allgemeine Diskussionen...ganz oben steht dann *Euer account wurde gehackt...* -> das meint er mit sticky


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Und wie soll cih ein GMansprechen?...^^ Mit mein gesperrten Account?
Hab das auch gemacht mit Hilfe eines Freunde:" GM`s können Sie in dieser Sache nicht weiterhelfen. Besuchen Sie unsere Tech. Support Seite" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilora (30. Dezember 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> 2 Dinge möchte ich dir sagen:
> 
> 1. Blizzard macht wochenlang über Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub.
> 
> 2. Wenn du wegen einem Spiel nicht mehr schlafen kannst, dann solltest du dir Hilfe holen, und zwar so schnell wie möglich!



Zu 1: Stimmt ganz und gar nicht. Account um den 14.12 herum gehackt. Nach ausfüllen des Webformulars sofort zurückbekommen. Danach Ingame GM benachrichtigt mit der Bitte um Zurückgabe allen Goldes und aller Gegenstände, die verschwunden waren. Antwort kam noch am selben Tag, das der Vorfall untersucht werden würde. Am 24.12 um 17 Uhr bekam ich dann Post von Blizzard, in der mir alle Gegenstände und Gold zurückgegeben wurden. Von wegen Urlaub....


----------



## Talhea (30. Dezember 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> wenn mein account dicht gemacht würde würd ich auch kaum schlafen, wens mann dieses als hoby sieht, und man viel zeit und geld investiert dan kann ich das nachvollziehen, das kommt nem diebstahl des eigennen über jahre  aufgebauten und gepflegten auto gleich



Wenn man den Account so liebgewonnen hat, dann sollte man den auch dementsprechend vor einem Hack sicher, bzw. keine Scheiße mit bauen. Mein Auto schließe ich ja auch ab, damit das nicht geklaut wird.


----------



## oens (30. Dezember 2009)

aaaaalsooo...wie schon einige hier vermuten tippe ich auf account gehackt und zum "goldwaschen" missbraucht was den bann zur folge hat. ich würde mal versuchen mit einem testaccount einzuloggen und via ticket einen gm ins gespräch zu kriegen. evtl solltest du bei deiner gilde mal nachfragen ob dein char etwas aus der gildenbank entnommen und verkauft hat.

FALLS blizz dir deinen account wider erwarten wiedergibt würde ich an deiner stelle mal über einen authenticator nachdenken (billigste lösung ist dabei das handy, evtl hast du ja noch ein altes "passendes" rumfliegen)

ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel erfolg und nen guten rutsch morgen


----------



## Ben123 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mein account wurde auch gehackt. guckt nur mal wie es da aussieht:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Hannival

ABER: der hacker hat bergbau von 123-450 hochgespielt. 

Blizz account review hat mir vor tagen ne mail geschrieben das ich blablabla infos geben müsste und das mein account gesperrt sei.. bis auf weiteres, jetzt habe ich ne mail geschrieben bekommen of ich ein "service-befriedigkeits" formular ausfüllen müsste. Haben die mich vergessen oder ist das so!?! oder haben die urlaub. oder heisst das das mein account weg ist..


----------



## Lanzalot (30. Dezember 2009)

das is normal, dass blizz in die e-mail schreibt, dass die deinen acc permanent bannen. war bei mir genauso. einfach den rechner nach dem offensichtlichen hack wieder herrichten( würde zum neu aufsetzen raten), bei blizz anrufen und gut is.


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke an Euch allen für die Posts.
Ich habe jetzt wie schon gesagt sämtliche WebFormulare ausgefüllt, ich sollte jetzt auf eine Antwort warten.
Ob der Hacker alles verkauft hat (viel war nicht drinn) ist mir ,mehr oder weniger egal, HAUPSACHE ICH BEKOMME MEIN ACCOUNT WIEDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die GM Anfrage, wie bereits gesagt, hat nicht viel gebracht, mal schauen, meine Sylvesterstimmun ist zur Zeit auf Lvl 1 ^^^, muss eh am 31 und 1 schaffen.
Ich kanns kaum glaube wenn ich hier lese dass was ähnliches in wenige Tagen erledigt war, kling so einfach.
Na ja...mal sehen


----------



## psyger (30. Dezember 2009)

da schon alles gesagt wurde sag ich mal was neues: HAHA! ich lache dich aus!


----------



## schmetti (30. Dezember 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> 2 Dinge möchte ich dir sagen:
> 
> 1. Blizzard macht wochenlang über Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub.
> 
> 2. Wenn du wegen einem Spiel nicht mehr schlafen kannst, dann solltest du dir Hilfe holen, und zwar so schnell wie möglich!




Also ich hab ein RL , aber wenn mir mein Acc Gesperrt werden würde, würde ich Kotzen ich habe 5 Jahre Zeit und schweiß reingesteckt in all meine Chars und es hat die 5 Jahre ja auch viel Geld gekostet ( Abbo Geb ) 
Und wenn es ungerechterweise Gebannt werden würde wäre das  brrr....


----------



## Zorro12 (30. Dezember 2009)

Laut 
*Artikel 2*
"(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit", hast du das Recht mich auszulachen.

Schade das Du mit Artikel 2 mehr als das nicht anfangen kannst


----------



## Chillers (30. Dezember 2009)

Zorro12 schrieb:


> Laut
> *Artikel 2*
> "(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit", hast du das Recht mich auszulachen.
> 
> Schade das Du mit Artikel 2 mehr als das nicht anfangen kannst


Ignorier´solche statements, sie beinhalten nur Provokation und Schadenfreude.

Immer am Ball bleiben, morgens versuchen, GM zu erreichen (6.00 - 8.00, wenn´s zeitlich geht).
Ticket wiederholt neu schreiben.
Hast vielleicht einen Freund, der das für dich/mit dir macht?
Hast du einen netten GM, beantworten die schon mal Fragen über das übliche hinaus, setzen sich ein, schauen nach.

Bei einem befreundeten Pärchen ging das innerhalb von 2 Tagen, Sie hakte dauernd nach, damit Er wieder spielen konnte.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Lanzalot (30. Dezember 2009)

es is echt keine große sache deinen account wiederzubekommen, aber das wichtigste is eben, deinen rechner wieder sauber zu bekommen. man könnte zwar sämtliche programme drüber laufen lassen, aber die chance den schädling zu finden is nichmal ansatzweise bei 100%. daher würde ich dazu raten deinen rechner neu aufzusetzen. danach einfach bei blizz anrufen und innerhalb kürzester zeit is dein account wieder benutzbar.


----------



## Guddo (31. Dezember 2009)

Ben123 schrieb:


> Mein account wurde auch gehackt. guckt nur mal wie es da aussieht:
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Hannival
> 
> ABER: der hacker hat bergbau von 123-450 hochgespielt.
> ...





schau mal meiner an : Besuche meine Homepage


----------



## Shadria (31. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt im offiziellen WoW-Europe-Forum zwei Blueposts in denen ALLE Antworten auf mögliche Fragen zu "gehackten" Accounts beantwortet werden.

Bluepost Titel "Account kompromittiert?": http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...50485&sid=3
Bluepost Titel "Hilfe! Mein WoW Account ist im BATTLE.NET": http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...57657&sid=3

Ich würde allen Betroffenen ans Herz legen diese beiden Blueposts KOMPLETT zu lesen (inkl. der weiterführenden Links innerhalb dieser Posts). Es wird nicht nur beantwortet wie man sich im Falle eines kompromittierten Accounts zu verhalten hat, sondern obendrein was man unternehmen kann, das das auch nicht mehr vorkommt.

Ja.... es viel zu lesen.... aber: es ist euer Account und euere Sicherheit!


----------



## Zorro12 (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke nochmals für Eure Beiträge, ich habe jetzt täglich ein WebFormular ausgefüllt, telefonisch nach wie vor geht keiner ran...^^,vllcht ab Montag. Mittlerweile haben meine Account Charaktere die Berufe entlernt....^^( laut Arsenal), ohne dass ich online war, immerhin...^^.


----------



## PS666 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
heute früh hatte ich eine Email im Postfach, die mir sagte, dass ich mein Passwort vom Battle.net-Account geändert hätte. Erst dachte ich, dass das eine Phishingmail ist. Aber sie sah schon recht echt aus. Ich wollte mich dann in der Accountverwaltung anmelden, und sehe da, ich komme nicht rein, Passwort falsch!

So, ich zocke grade nicht, dacher frage ich hier, weil ich im offiziellen Forum nicht schreiben kann.
Mein Abo ist ja schon länger abgelaufen, eigentlich kann mir doch nichts mit meinen Chars passiert sein, oder? Mein Abo wurde vom Hacker nicht verlängert und einen Transfer oder so wird er bestimmt auch nicht zahlen. Also kann er sich nicht eingeloggt haben?

Wie zum Teufel kommen die Arschgeigen eigentlich zu meinem Passwort? Vor allem, ich zocke ja schon längerem nicht mehr? Mein altes (gehacktes) Passwort war 15 Zeichen lang, mit Zahlen und Buchstaben. Das kann doch nicht sein!!?!!?!??! Bin echt stink sauer!
Was sind das für Vollpfosten bei Blizzdoof? Warum können die die Accounts nicht schützen? Warum wird nicht jedes Passwortändern mit einer Emailbestätigung gesichert?

Vielen Dank und guten Rusch,
PS666


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2009)

Falsche Zahlungsdaten und er spielt bis der Acc wegen Rückbuchung oder so gesperrt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS666 (31. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Falsche Zahlungsdaten und er spielt bis der Acc wegen Rückbuchung oder so gesperrt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab jetzt auf "Zahlungsmethode ändern" geklickt in der Accountverwaltung. Und was kommt?:

"Zahlung blockiert
Hallo! Die Möglichkeit, eine weitere Zahlung durchzuführen, wurde für diesen Account deaktiviert. Dies kann auf Grund eines Zahlungsproblems stattgefunden haben, dass derzeit untersucht wird, oder aufgrund der permanenten Schließung dieses Accounts (prüfen Sie bitte den Status Ihres Accounts). Sollte es sich um ein Problem mit der Zahlung handeln, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Rechnungs- und Accountsupport unter www.wow-europe.com/de/support/, der ihnen gerne weiterhilft. Halten Sie bitte folgende Daten griffbereit, um die Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage zu beschleunigen:
Wie viele Accounts bezahlen Sie? 
Haben Sie mehr als eine Karte verwendet? 
Haben Sie Ihr Bankkonto in einem anderen Land als dem eingerichtet, in dem Sie leben?"

GANZ TOLL!
Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Alles Mist... habe keine Lust mehr. Was soll nur so eine Kacke?


----------



## Juido08 (31. Dezember 2009)

schon mal aufgefallen,  dass das wow login passwort nicht mal zwischen gross und kleinschreibung unterscheidet ? ^^
soviel zu blizzard kümmert sich um account sicherheit.


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2010)

Leute wenn ihr was zu sagen habt dann bleibt bitte beim Thema, das hier ist ein Sticky Thread in dem die Übersicht erhalten bleiben soll, Schuld zuweisungen gehören auf jedenfall nicht dazu, und es ist auch keine Schande nichts zu Posten wenn man eh nichts zu sagen hat.


----------



## Akede (1. Januar 2010)

PS666 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf "Zahlungsmethode ändern" geklickt in der Accountverwaltung. Und was kommt?:
> 
> "Zahlung blockiert
> Hallo! Die Möglichkeit, eine weitere Zahlung durchzuführen, wurde für diesen Account deaktiviert. Dies kann auf Grund eines Zahlungsproblems stattgefunden haben, dass derzeit untersucht wird, oder aufgrund der permanenten Schließung dieses Accounts (prüfen Sie bitte den Status Ihres Accounts). Sollte es sich um ein Problem mit der Zahlung handeln, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Rechnungs- und Accountsupport unter www.wow-europe.com/de/support/, der ihnen gerne weiterhilft. Halten Sie bitte folgende Daten griffbereit, um die Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage zu beschleunigen:
> ...



Hi mein schatz wurde auch gehackt under mitarbeiter am telefon sagte ihr schon im vorraus das es möglich sein kann das der acc gesperrt würde .er hat es zwar notiert das sie gehackt wurde und sie dann einfach mit einer zahlung weiterspielen kann ABER es doch manchmal vorkommt das mann gesperrt wird.

ABER KEINE PANIK einfach beim service anrufen und die schalten das dann frei so das du bezahlen kannst nach einer überprüfung . Wie lange die das dauert weiss ich nicht. beim support ausdauer haben laut info von dennen wurden anscheinend sehr sehr viele über die feiertage gehackt. 

Also kopf hoch und ausdauer haben ich drück euch allen die daumen das ihr bald wieder zocken könnt.

mfg Akede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mähne (1. Januar 2010)

Akede schrieb:


> Hi mein schatz wurde auch gehackt under mitarbeiter am telefon sagte ihr schon im vorraus das es möglich sein kann das der acc gesperrt würde .er hat es zwar notiert das sie gehackt wurde und sie dann einfach mit einer zahlung weiterspielen kann ABER es doch manchmal vorkommt das mann gesperrt wird.
> 
> ABER KEINE PANIK einfach beim service anrufen und die schalten das dann frei so das du bezahlen kannst nach einer überprüfung . Wie lange die das dauert weiss ich nicht. beim support ausdauer haben laut info von dennen wurden anscheinend sehr sehr viele über die feiertage gehackt.
> 
> ...


Ausdauer ist so ne Sache, die Woche wirds wohl nix mehr und ich versuchs seit Montag bei der Service-Hotline durchzukommen. Kollege nervt mich schon mehr als ich die Hotline anrufe. >.<


----------



## Grashalmzähler (1. Januar 2010)

hallo leute

ich wurde vorgestern nacht gehackt, habe das morgens um 10 am nächsten tag festgestellt und direkt mein pw geändert. hab ingame ticket geschrieben und voila: 12 uhr war mein acc für 24h gesperrt, bekomme ins email postfach ne mail das sie mein pw resetten, falls ich es schon geändert habe sei diese email belanglos.

habe gestern dann mir den mobile authenticator besorgt und auf mein acc gemacht.

heute dann, nachdem ich bei einem kollegen übernachtet habe, log ich mich bei ihm ein und mir wird gesagt das meine spielzeit abgelaufen ist. 
Also erst nochmal acc verlängern und reinschaun ob was getan wurde. Leider nicht der fall.

Bin dann nach hause und wollte mich nebeher einloggen falls ein gm sich meldet. pw + authenticator code eingegeben --> ungültig.
Email Postfach: Blizzard resettet mein PW, ich soll das neue PW innerhalb einer Stunde bekommen. ---> nichts passiert.

Webformular ausgefüllt --> immer noch keine antwort, Hotline ---> komm ich noch net ma in ne warteschlange

Habt ihr mal was ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## tempusgolem (1. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wars heute morgen soweit. Anruf bei Blizzard Rechnungssupport, die haben direkt meinen Account zugemacht, den Authetificator, den der Hacker drangehängt hat, wieder entfernt. Ich konnte so wenigstens in die Accountverwaltung und mein Passwort ändern. Dann haben sie mir eine E-Mail geschickt mit Punkten, die ich abarbeiten soll.(Links zu Programmen, die ich über den Rechner laufen lassen soll, Löschen von Cache, Interface und WTF-Ordner, Deinstallation von Curse, WoW-Matrix und Blasc). Wenn ich das alles erledigt habe, soll ich die E-mail beantworten mit Scan meines Persos. Es würde alles wieder hergestellt sagte die freundliche Dame mir. Es könne aber zur Zeit eine Woche dauern. Naja, warten wir mal ab.

Was mich nur wundert, ich habe auf meinem Rourter eine Firewall, auf meinem Rechner, Firewall, Antivir und Antispyware immer auf aktuellen Stand. Selbst mein bester Freund kennt mein Passwort nicht. Wie kann das passieren. Hab mir jetzt den Authenticator bestellt.

Hoffe, dass es dann nicht mehr vorkommt.

Viele Grüße und "Frohes neues Jahr"


----------



## Shadria (1. Januar 2010)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich nur wundert, ich habe auf meinem Rourter eine Firewall, auf meinem Rechner, Firewall, Antivir und Antispyware immer auf aktuellen Stand. Selbst mein bester Freund kennt mein Passwort nicht. Wie kann das passieren.
> ...


Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, z,B.:
- auf eine Phisingmail reingefallen
- so irgendwie auf eine Phisingseite gekommen
- einen "bösen" Email-Anhang geöffnet
- nicht die aktuellste Version des Flashplayers installiert
- veralteter Browser
- auf "bösen" Seiten irgendwas durch aktiviertes Java/JavaScript eingefangen
- BS nicht auf dem aktuellesten Stand
- infiziertes Addon f. WoW irgendwo runtergeladen
- Software aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen runtergeladen
- Filesharing-Tools
- ....

Und sich zum Kauf eines Authentificators durchzuringen, war ein guter Entschluß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lygoth (2. Januar 2010)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> Bei mir wars heute morgen soweit. Anruf bei Blizzard Rechnungssupport, die haben direkt meinen Account zugemacht, den Authetificator, den der Hacker drangehängt hat, wieder entfernt. Ich konnte so wenigstens in die Accountverwaltung und mein Passwort ändern. Dann haben sie mir eine E-Mail geschickt mit Punkten, die ich abarbeiten soll.(Links zu Programmen, die ich über den Rechner laufen lassen soll, Löschen von Cache, Interface und WTF-Ordner, Deinstallation von Curse, WoW-Matrix und Blasc). Wenn ich das alles erledigt habe, soll ich die E-mail beantworten mit Scan meines Persos. Es würde alles wieder hergestellt sagte die freundliche Dame mir. Es könne aber zur Zeit eine Woche dauern. Naja, warten wir mal ab.
> 
> Was mich nur wundert, ich habe auf meinem Rourter eine Firewall, auf meinem Rechner, Firewall, Antivir und Antispyware immer auf aktuellen Stand. Selbst mein bester Freund kennt mein Passwort nicht. Wie kann das passieren. Hab mir jetzt den Authenticator bestellt.
> 
> ...



Jo ist klar,
gestern gehackt, sofort angerufen (natürlich durchgekommen, warum denn in Warteschleifen verharren) und der Account wurde am FEIERTAG (ja da arbeitet Blizzard auch nicht) wiederhergestellt.

Wenn ich so einen Müll lese könnt ich brechen wie weit.

Ich warte seit einer Woche auf eine Antwort auf mein Webformular. 

In US Foren ist  mittlerweile durchgesickert, dass mehr als 50.000 Accounts in 4 Tagen gehackt wurden, seltsamerweise sehr unterschiedlich stark auf den einzelnen Realms. Auf einigen liegt die Quote bei 15% auf anderen bei 0,05%. Das kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.
Ich hab die Hoffnung fast aufgegeben, mein Char ist nackig und wird es wohl noch eine lange Zeit bleiben.

Ly


----------



## Bummrar (2. Januar 2010)

verzeiht mir meine faulheit 46 seiten zu lesen..

heut war es so weit und mein account wurde gehackt. nach einem passwort reset ist er nu wieder mein nur fehlen natürlich sämtliche gegenstände.

meine frage ist nun wie lang es ca dauert bis diese wieder hergestellt worden sind?


----------



## tempusgolem (2. Januar 2010)

Lygoth schrieb:


> Jo ist klar,
> gestern gehackt, sofort angerufen (natürlich durchgekommen, warum denn in Warteschleifen verharren) und der Account wurde am FEIERTAG (ja da arbeitet Blizzard auch nicht) wiederhergestellt.
> 
> Wenn ich so einen Müll lese könnt ich brechen wie weit.
> ...



Ich bin beim ersten Anruf direkt durchgekommen, aber ich hatte nicht geschrieben, dass alles wiederhergestellt wurde, sondern, dass es ca. eine Woche dauert!

erst lesen, dann flamen


----------



## Eratic (2. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> verzeiht mir meine faulheit 46 seiten zu lesen..
> 
> heut war es so weit und mein account wurde gehackt. nach einem passwort reset ist er nu wieder mein nur fehlen natürlich sämtliche gegenstände.
> 
> meine frage ist nun wie lang es ca dauert bis diese wieder hergestellt worden sind?





Mir gings genauso. Heut nach pw reset eingeloggt, aber dann stand mein Hexer nur noch mit Angelhut und Fisch in der hand in OG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (2. Januar 2010)

Eratic schrieb:


> Mir gings genauso. Heut nach pw reset eingeloggt, aber dann stand mein Hexer nur noch mit Angelhut und Fisch in der hand in OG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, wenigstens haben sie Humor... auch wenn man nich unbedingt drüber lachen kann.


----------



## Bummrar (2. Januar 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens haben sie Humor... auch wenn man nich unbedingt drüber lachen kann.


hihi doch..meine gilde meinte ich sei wahnsinnig dass ich das so locker nehm xD

btt: kann mir keiner sagen wie lang des dauert?:S


----------



## Shadria (2. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> verzeiht mir meine faulheit 46 seiten zu lesen..
> 
> meine frage ist nun wie lang es ca dauert bis diese wieder hergestellt worden sind?





Bummrar schrieb:


> ...
> btt: kann mir keiner sagen wie lang des dauert?:S



Wird x-mal in den 46 Seiten erwähnt wie lange das dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich werde deine Faulheit nicht unterstüzten und dir das raussuchen und quoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (2. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Wird x-mal in den 46 Seiten erwähnt wie lange das dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn du eh nix zu sagen hast, lass deinen müll bei dir mein gott oder gröber gesagt..
wenn eh nur scheisse rauskommt DANN HALT GEFÄLLIGST DEINE FRESSE

mein gott man kann in so einen hilfethread ja wohl hilfe verlangen oder ist sogar das von dieser communitiy zu viel verlang?!


----------



## Guddo (2. Januar 2010)

ist das Spiel die letzte Zeit nicht sicher geworden? Was macht Blizzard dagegen? Die Hacker werden immer häftiger und unfähr. Was haben Hacker davon, wenn sie den Spieler berauben? Er wird doch sowieso findig gemacht oder nicht?


----------



## Carlor1337 (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich wurde am ...23.12 gehackt bzw. bin ich an dem Tag on gegangen und hab gemerkt dass ich einen Autehnticator hinzufügen sollte. Hab also gleich das Webformular geschrieben und bisher is es noch nicht beantwortet worden :-( 

Is also über ne Woche her, wenn ich les wie schnell es bei anderen ging bin ich ganz neidisch ^^

Arbeiten die eigentlich auch am Sonntag?


----------



## Shadria (2. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> wenn du eh nix zu sagen hast, lass deinen müll bei dir mein gott oder gröber gesagt..
> wenn eh nur scheisse rauskommt DANN HALT GEFÄLLIGST DEINE FRESSE
> 
> mein gott man kann in so einen hilfethread ja wohl hilfe verlangen oder ist sogar das von dieser communitiy zu viel verlang?!



Ich hatte was zu sagen und habe es auch gesagt! Deswegen muss man aber doch nicht gleich so ausfallend werden! Los geh und wasch dir deinen Mund mit Seife aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In einem Hilfethread kann man durchaus Hilfe verlangen... richtig... aber man kann auch einfach mal den besagten Hilfethread lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorro12 (3. Januar 2010)

Wollte nur bescheid sagen dass mein Account komplett weiderhergestellt wurde, es fehlen noch ein Paar sachen die ich demnächst wieder bekommen sollte.
Laut Blizz wurde mein Account gehackt, jetzt is aber weider alles oK, freu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (3. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich hatte was zu sagen und habe es auch gesagt! Deswegen muss man aber doch nicht gleich so ausfallend werden! Los geh und wasch dir deinen Mund mit Seife aus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht wenn kurz vor meinem post noch ein moderator sagt dass der großtel der posts nichts mit dem thema zu tun haben..diese sinnlosen sachen zu lesen spar ich mir einfach und wenn man in einem hilfe forum nicht hilft, ist man falsch ganz einfach


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Habe letzte Tage schon eine E-Mail bekommen das ich ein Neues Kennwort angefordert hätte,habe ich aber nicht aber habe es trozdem wieder geändert.Heute habe ich diese E-Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Da Ihre Geheimfrage kompromittiert wurde, möchten wir Ihnen gerne die Gelegenheit geben, die im Account hinterlegte Frage und Antwort zu ändern.

Um diese Änderung durchführen zu können, benötigen wir Folgendes:

Personalausweis: Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie des Personalausweises der Person, die als Eigentümer in den Account eingetragen ist, per Fax an die Nummer: 0033 / 1 30 67 90 12 oder per E-Mail als Anhang. Vermerken Sie bitte auf dem Fax Ihren Accountnamen sowie Ihre E-Mail Adresse.

Als geheime Frage können Sie aus den folgenden Fragen wählen:

Name meiner Grundschule?
Schule, an der ich meinen Abschluss gemacht habe?
Geburtsort der Mutter?
Geburtsort des Vaters?
Mein Geburtsort?
Name meines ersten Haustieres?
Bester Freund aus meiner Schulzeit?
Mein erstes Auto?
Meine Lieblingsmannschaft?
Mein erster Arbeitgeber (Firmenname)?

Bitte wählen Sie eine Frage aus und senden Sie uns diese mit einer gewünschten Antwort auf diese Frage zu. Die Antwort muss nicht zwingend die gewählte Frage beantworten, und sollte keinem außer Ihnen bekannt sein.

Sobald wir diese Information erhalten haben, werden wir die geheime Frage und Antwort zu Ihrem Account ändern und Sie dann darüber informieren.

Zögern Sie nicht, uns erneut über das Webformular (https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE) zu kontaktieren, sollten Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen.

Informationen zu unseren Regeln und Richtlinien finden Sie unter:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/
http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/about/termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Dalimdar
Account Administration Team

Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?locale=de_DE 


Was soll das werden?Lol und grade diese bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Ihr Account wurde vorübergehend gesperrt sowie alle anstehenden Zahlungen ausgesetzt, da wir Hinweise auf einen Fremdzugriff gefunden haben.

Battle.net Account: ***********
World of Warcraft Account: *********

Bevor Sie uns Ihre Account-Details übermitteln um die Besitzverhältnisse zu klären, möchten wir sichergehen, dass Ihr Computer keinem schädlichen Virus ausgesetzt ist, der Ihre Daten an Dritte weitergibt.

Der Fremdzugriff ist möglicherweise durch einen sogenannten "Keylogger" oder Virus, welcher sich auf Ihrem PC befinden könnte, verursacht worden.

Um Ihren Computer vor Angriffen optimal zu schützen, sollten Sie folgende Punkte beachten.

*** Wichtig: Sie sollten unbedingt alle Punkte aus dieser Email ausführen. Die verschiedenen angebotenen Programme suchen verschiedene Kategorien von Schadsoftware. Bitte beachten Sie, dass sogenannte Keylogger und Trojaner Ihre sämtlichen Zugangsdaten (Onlinebanking, E-Mail, etc. ) an Dritte weitergeben und als ernsthafte Gefahr für die Integrität Ihrer Privatsphäre angesehen werden muss. Wenn nicht alle Möglichkeiten genutzt werden, diese Programme zu entfernen, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Ihr Spielkonto erneut in die Hände Dritter gelangt. ***

( Sollten Sie einen MAC besitzen: besuchen sie bitte folgende Seite: http://www.apple.com/de/support/ und befolgen dort den Anweisungen um das Betriebssystem zu aktualisieren oder Nutzen Sie die integrierte Softwareaktualisierung im Apple Menü. Zusätzlich sollten Sie die Punkte 4-9 aus dieser E-Mail befolgen. )

Bevor Sie mit den Scans starten sollten Sie die folgenden Schritte durchführen:

Unter XP:

- Gehen Sie auf Start --> Systemsteuerung
- Öffnen Sie das Icon System
- Wechseln Sie zum Tab „Systemwiederherstellung"
- Schalten Sie die Wiederherstellung für alle Festplatten/Partitionen aus

Unter Vista und Sieben:

- Gehen Sie auf Start --> Systemsteuerung
- Öffnen Sie das Icon System
- Auf der linken Seite drücken Sie bitte auf "Systemsicherheit"
- Schalten Sie die Wiederherstellung für alle Festplatten/Partitionen aus

Dies wird alle älteren Systemwiederherstellungspunkte löschen und ist leider notwendig da sehr viele Viren/Trojaner/Würmer/... sich darin einnisten und von den Scannern leider nicht entfernt werden können (da sonst die Integrität des Wiederherstellungspunkt kompromittiert wäre). Nach Ausführen des Punktes 3. sollten Sie jedoch die Systemwiederherstellung wieder aktivieren. Danach können Sie ganz normal alle andere Punkte ausführen.

1. Downloaden Sie bitte GMER ( http://www.gmer.net/index.php )
- Starten Sie GMER
- Scannen Sie Ihren ganzen PC und entfernen Sie alle gefundenen Rootkits

2. Downloaden Sie A squared free ( http://www.emsisoft.de/de/software/free/ )
-- Installieren Sie A squared free
-- Starten Sie nach der Installation A squared free und führen Sie die Updates durch
-- Starten Sie A squared und führen einen Deep Scan aus

(Die Dauer des Scans kann je nach Menge an Daten und PC Ressourcen variieren. Lassen Sie den Scan bis zum Ende durchlaufen. )

3. BitDefender ( http://www.bitdefender.de/site/Downloads/ )

( **** Damit Sie diesen Punkt ausführen können müssten Sie vorerst, sollten Sie eine andere Antivieren Software installiert haben, diese deinstallieren. Wir würden Ihnen Vorschlagen dies zu tun da BitDefender eine sehr gute Erkennungsrate besitzt und auch neueste Schadsoftware erkennt. Nachher könnten Sie wiederum BitDefender deinstallieren und wieder auf Ihre alte Antivirensoftware umsteigen. **** )

-- Laden Sie sich BitDefender AV 2010 herunter (es handelt sich um eine 30tägige Testversion), installieren diesen und führen die Updates durch
-- Prüfen Sie den PC nochmals mit BitDefender

4. Löschen der Addons

Da es in letzter Zeit vermehrt dazu kam dass Addons von Hackern anvisiert und manipuliert wurden, sollten Sie folgende Ordner im World of Warcraft Verzeichnis löschen:

* WTF
* CACHE
* INTERFACE

Des Weiteren sollten Sie auch den WoWmatrix-, Curse-, oder den Blascclient von Ihrem PC entfernen (falls Sie diese benutzen), da diese regelmässig von Hackern ins Visier genommen werden.

5. Neueste Updates installieren
-- Besuchen Sie folgende Seite um alle Microsoftprodukte und andere auf Ihrem PC upzudaten: http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftu...ault.aspx?ln=de

-- Prüfen Sie ob folgende Programme auf Ihrem PC auch auf dem neuesten Stand sind:

--- Adobe Flash player: http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/otherversions/
--- Adobe Acrobat Reader: http://get.adobe.com/de/reader/otherversions/
--- Adobe Schockwave: http://get.adobe.com/de/shockwave/otherversions/
--- Java: http://www.java.com/

6. Änderung Ihrer Passwörter
-- Sie sollten die Passwörter Ihres World of Warcraft - Account, Ihres E-Mail Konto, möglichen Bankverbindungen,..., nach Säuberung des PCs ändern
-- Benutzen Sie sichere Passwörter: Benutzen Sie Sonderzeichen ( @ : - ! ,... ), Groß- und Kleinschreibung, Zahlen und ein Minimum an 8 Zeichen. Z.B.: -A35x@!89gH

(Sie können die Sicherheit Ihres Passwortes auf folgender Seite testen: http://www.microsoft.com/protect/yourself/...rd/checker.mspx )

7. Andere PCs/Festplatten
-- Sollten Sie andere PCs im Netzwerk haben, sollten Sie unbedingt die Punkte 1. und 2. auch auf diese ausführen.
-- Sollten Sie des Öfteren Wechselmedien (externe Festplatten, Speicherkarten, USB-Sticks,...) benutzen, sollten Sie diese auch überprüfen.

8. Falls Sie keine Antivirensoftware haben, ist eine erneute Infizierung nicht auszuschließen. Eine Antivirensoftware (z.B. aus der weiter unten aufgeführten Liste) würde die Sicherheitsrahmenbedingungen Ihres Rechners signifikant verbessern.

(Windows) Nod32 ( http://www.eset.com/ )
(Windows) Kaspersky ( http://www.kaspersky.com/de )
(Windows) Antivir ( http://www.free-av.de/ ) (kostenlos)
(Windows) Avast ( http://www.avast.com/ ) (kostenlos)
(Windows) McAfee ( http://www.mcafee.com/ )
(Windows) BitDefender ( http://www.bitdefender.de/ )

(Macintosh) Avast für MAC ( http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/netw...macedition.html ) (Kostenlos)

9. (Optional) Um Ihren Battle.Net Account gegen Hacks zu schützen, wäre es empfehlenswert diesen dann mit einem Authenticator zu verknüpfen. Konsultieren Sie dazu bitte die Seite http://mobile.blizzard.com/ und/oder http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003617

Wir möchten Ihnen des Weiteren dringend davon abraten, UI-Modifikationen zu benutzen, welche eine ausführbare Datei (Datei mit Endung „exe") zur Installation benötigen oder welche ausführbare Dateien in den gepackten Archiven mit sich führen. Generell sei anzumerken, dass Sie niemals Programme ausführen sollten, wenn Sie nicht sicher sind, dass der Anbieter absolut vertrauenswürdig ist.

Weitere Informationen und Hinweise können Sie im unseren Technik Forum unter http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87267&sid=3 nachlesen.

Nachdem Sie all diese Maßnahmen ergriffen haben, lassen Sie uns bitte folgende Informationen zukommen:

Battle.net Account Name: (bitte senden Sie uns NICHT Ihr Passwort)
World of Warcraft Account:
Vor- und Zuname
Vollständige Anschrift inkl. Postleitzahl
Für den Account verwendete Email Adresse
Original World of Warcraft CD-Key: (Sie finden diesen auf der Innenseite Ihrer CD-Hülle oder auf dem Handbuch. Bitte schicken Sie uns nicht Ihren "The Burning Crusade" oder "Wrath of the Lich King" Erweiterungs-Key.)
Geheimfrage
Antwort auf die Geheimfrage
Bestätigung, daß Sie Ihren Computer auf schädliche Viren und Trojaner überprüft und diese beseitigt haben.

Sollten Sie sich nicht mehr an diese Angaben erinnern oder haben sie Ihren CD-Key verlegt, benötigen wir folgende Angaben:

Personalausweis: Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie des Personalausweises der Person, die als Eigentümer in den Account eingetragen ist, per Fax an die Nummer: 0033 / 1 30 67 90 12 oder per E-Mail als Anhang. Vermerken Sie bitte auf dem Fax Ihren Accountnamen sowie Ihre E-Mail Adresse.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir keine Angaben zu bestehenden Accounts machen können, wenn die oben genannten Daten nicht mit den Einträgen in unserer Datenbank übereinstimmen. Wir möchten uns für eventuell entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen


Dalimdar
Account Administration Team

Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Eratic (3. Januar 2010)

Zorro12 schrieb:


> Wollte nur bescheid sagen dass mein Account komplett weiderhergestellt wurde, es fehlen noch ein Paar sachen die ich demnächst wieder bekommen sollte.
> Laut Blizz wurde mein Account gehackt, jetzt is aber weider alles oK, freu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du ingame nen GM angeschrieben oder das Webformular ausgefüllt? Oder beides? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akilonic (3. Januar 2010)

also wenn du selbst kein neues kennwort und so angefordert hast, dann würde es naheliegen, dass da jemand versucht, dir deinen account zu stehlen.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Januar 2010)

Tut mir Leid für die schlechte Nachrricht..aber den Account bist du los.

Ich hatte vor ca. 5 monaten was ähnliches.  Ein "Passwortwechsel-Krieg" mit nem Hacker  (lag an nem Virus wie sich rausgestellt hat).
Blizz hat mich natürlich schnell bannen lassen. Webformular abgeschickt und bla bla..seit dem nix mehr gehört.


----------



## Igoar85 (3. Januar 2010)

Probier dich einzuloggen, und wenn es stimmt das der Account gesperrt ist, formular ausfüllen und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naclador (3. Januar 2010)

Moin,

schau dir vor allem die Absender email Adresse an.

Die kann dir einiges darüber sagen ob das authentisch ist oder nicht. Natürlich kann man die faken, aber in der Regel scheinen die Account Hacker das nicht zu machen.

Vor allem wenn die sagen dein Acc ist gesperrt, versuch dich doch mal einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Scoo (3. Januar 2010)

Man kann doch selber sein Passwort ändern oder.
Das geht doch glaube ich in der Account Verwaltung oder.

Also ich würde diese Email nicht ernst nehmen.

Blizzard sagt immer und immer wieder das sie die Spieler nie nach den Account und Passwort fragen.

Also wenn ich ne Email bekomme wo es drum geht das ich meine Daten angeben soll werden die eh gelöscht.


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Bei ebay gekauft und der Verkäufer will den zurück holen und erneut verkaufen?

Ich gestehe, ist mir auch schon passiert. Und nein ich bin kein grundsätzlicher Ebay käufer aber nach 3 selbst gelevelten 80er hatte ich lust auf was neues und keinen Bock neu zu leveln.

Knapp 100 € in den Wind geblasen und aus dem fehler gelernt und den 4 80er selbst gelevelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (3. Januar 2010)

Bist du dir wirklich sicher das es dein Account ist und kein eBay Account? Denn es ist ein leichtes sich seinen Account wieder zu holen.
Aber ansonsten kann ich dir hier das empfehlen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=29858


----------



## kingkryzon (3. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrlich ruf an ! und frag was da los ist weil mit formular usw kommst du immer nur an die hälfte der infos ran!


----------



## Eden Aurorae (3. Januar 2010)

änder mal lieber auch dein passwort von deiner e-mailadresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Ich komme nicht mehr ran,auch die geheim frage stimmt nicht mehr.Nein der account wurde im geschäft gekauft 2006^^


----------



## J_0_T (3. Januar 2010)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mehr ran,auch die geheim frage stimmt nicht mehr.Nein der account wurde im geschäft gekauft 2006^^



Anrufen und den klar machen das der acc dir gehört und nicht dem anderen... wenn du es halb zu spät machst dann kann es dauern bis du den wieder hast.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Wie können die den die geheimfrage ändern,das geht doch nur mit perso.


----------



## thetaurenone (3. Januar 2010)

Leute...wieso holt ihr euch nicht einfach den Authenticator?
Diese 7 Euro sollten es euch wirklich wert sein. Dann habt ihr absolut keine Probleme mehr.

Wer das Teil für Schwachsinn hält sollte dann hier auch kein mimimi mehr machen weil er seinen Account los ist.

Keylogger oder Viren bekommt man auch nur wenn man irgendwelche scheiß seiten aufruft oder eigenartige software runterlädt und auch noch startet.
Wer nur ganz normal spielt und NIEMANDEM seine zugangsdaten gibt, wird nie probleme bekommen!


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> Leute...wieso holt ihr euch nicht einfach den Authenticator?
> Diese 7 Euro sollten es euch wirklich wert sein. Dann habt ihr absolut keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Wer das Teil für Schwachsinn hält sollte dann hier auch kein mimimi mehr machen weil er seinen Account los ist.
> ...




Das kannste dir Sparen die Antwort.Du hast ja bestimmt noch nie was gehabt.


----------



## Ben123 (3. Januar 2010)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Habe letzte Tage schon eine E-Mail bekommen das ich ein Neues Kennwort angefordert hätte,habe ich aber nicht aber habe es trozdem wieder geändert.Heute habe ich diese E-Mail bekommen:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...




Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert, aber die erste e-mail war glaube ich gefälscht, der hacker hat dich nach deiner geheimen frage gefragt: "möchten wir Ihnen gerne die Gelegenheit geben"... blizzard zwingt dich dazu die frage zu ändern, und diese e-mail anfrage kann man nur nach einem web-formular bekommen.

Bei der zweiten e-mail...
Tu was sie verlangen, aber nur wen die email von: Wowaccountreview kommt.
Meins checken die schon seit 3 wochen : /


----------



## Cheney (3. Januar 2010)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> Leute...wieso holt ihr euch nicht einfach den Authenticator?
> Diese 7 Euro sollten es euch wirklich wert sein. Dann habt ihr absolut keine Probleme mehr.



Weil nicht jeder eine Kreditkarte hat?? 
Ich z.B. hätte gern so ein Token, aber weder ich, noch jemand in der Familie oder Bekanntenkreis hat eine Kreditkarte und bis Blizzard einsieht ELV oder PayPal im Shop zuzulassen kanns noch dauern :/


Und ich spiele seit über einem Jahr, mein Bruder seit 2 Jahren und wir hatten noch nie einen Vorfall... hätten aber trotzdem gern mehr Sicherheit :/


----------



## Ben123 (3. Januar 2010)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> Leute...wieso holt ihr euch nicht einfach den Authenticator?
> Diese 7 Euro sollten es euch wirklich wert sein. Dann habt ihr absolut keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Wer das Teil für Schwachsinn hält sollte dann hier auch kein mimimi mehr machen weil er seinen Account los ist.
> ...



Bei mir wurde auch gehackt:
Ich habe einen Mac (es gibt seltene viren dafür, trotzdem habe ich 2mal nach viren gescannt... nichts gefunden)
Googlemail account (aber wenn ja... wie kommt der hacker an meine e-mail. sie ist ja nicht öffentlich und man weiß net das sie mit dem acc verbunden ist.)
Battle.net account (liegt hier das problem?!?)

Naja. Wowaccountreview antwortet mir nicht mehr seit 3 wochen, ist das normal das die nicht kommunizieren?


----------



## Sharanda (3. Januar 2010)

Dann hollt euch den Mobile Authenticator : D Nachdem ich einmal so eine Email bekommen hab das mein Passwort angefragt wurde weil "ich" es "vergessen" hab hab ich mir den geholt und seitdem keine Probleme mehr ^.^


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2010)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> Das kannste dir Sparen die Antwort.Du hast ja bestimmt noch nie was gehabt.


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.

Und btw: Es gibt einen Sticky zum Thema Account Hacks! Dass jeder immer einen neuen Thread aufmachen muß.

/reported


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

aber wie können die das geheimantwort ändern?

Von den 2 absender sind die gekommen.sind die ok?

WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com  

WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com  

Beide die selben absender.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Januar 2010)

gismo1voss schrieb:


> aber wie können die das geheimantwort ändern?
> 
> Von den 2 absender sind die gekommen.sind die ok?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal gehört sowas kann man auch fälschen. Ruf doch einfach morgen mal den accountsupport an und frag was Sache ist oder lies / poste es im GM-forum von Blizz. Mit nem halbwegs ernsthaften Problem wendet man sich nicht ans buffed-forum sondern an die, mit denen man es hat. Selbst wenn hier 30 ANtworten kommen bringen sie dich keinen Zentimeter weiter.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Nur ich kann mich ja nicht bei Blizz forum anmelden,weil ich mich nicht einloggen kann.So ein mist


----------



## EPoker (3. Januar 2010)

Ben123 schrieb:


> Mir ist genau das gleiche passiert, aber die erste e-mail war glaube ich gefälscht, der hacker hat dich nach deiner geheimen frage gefragt: "möchten wir Ihnen gerne die Gelegenheit geben"... blizzard zwingt dich dazu die frage zu ändern, und diese e-mail anfrage kann man nur nach einem web-formular bekommen.
> 
> Bei der zweiten e-mail...
> Tu was sie verlangen, aber nur wen die email von: Wowaccountreview kommt.
> Meins checken die schon seit 3 wochen : /



gz zum Fullquote -.- 

Aber btt: 
Wenn der Acc. gespeert ist einfach einmal anrufen- machen was die sagen schwupp der Acc ist nach 2-10 Tagen wieder frei... (War bei mir aufjedenfall so.... )


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt ein web-formular mit key geschrieben und ausweisskopie.mal sehen wie lange die brauchen


----------



## Talin78 (3. Januar 2010)

Ruf da morgen trotzdem an. Die Mails wirken jedenfalls nicht als ob sie von Blizzard sind. Welche Meldung kommt, wenn versuchsts einzuloggen? Account gesperrt oder ähnliches?

Und nen keylogger kann man sich immer einfangen. Man bedenke dass der Virus VOR dem Virenscannerupdate vorhanden ist. Was den Authentificator betrifft...........ist ne gute Sache und gibt Zusatzsicherheit. Aber in Deutschland sind eben Kreditkarten nicht so verbreitet. Der Mobile ist ne gute Alternative, aber auch da werden halt nicht alle Handys unterstützt.

Wie gesagt: Kläre den Sachverhalt morgen am Telefon. Halte auch den Key bereit. UND vor allem bring viel Zeit mit, bis du da mal in Warteschlange landest.

Wünsch dir trotzdem noch nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Flederfried (3. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist es bei mir nach einem Jahr zocken auch passiert.
Ich wurde gehackt und Gildenbankfach wurde geplündert.
Habe das Telefn gezückt und wurde heute (Sonntag!), nach wenigen Minuten mit der Supprthotlinr verbunden.
Nach kurzer Abfrage von Name und Adresse + Sicherheitsabfrage wurde mein Paßwort noch während es Telefongesprächs resettet und ich bekam ein neues Paßwort.Hab mich aber noch nicht eingeloggt, weil ich zuerst die Sicherheitslücke schliesse.
Wiederherstellung der Ausrüstung wird ungefähr 1 Woche dauern.
Also ganz ehrlich Hut ab.Blizz reagiert da echt schnell.


----------



## René93 (3. Januar 2010)

thetaurenone schrieb:


> Leute...wieso holt ihr euch nicht einfach den Authenticator?
> Diese 7 Euro sollten es euch wirklich wert sein. Dann habt ihr absolut keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> Wer das Teil für Schwachsinn hält sollte dann hier auch kein mimimi mehr machen weil er seinen Account los ist.
> ...



Ich habe den Authenticator z.B. nicht weil ich beim Blizzard Shop nichts kaufe und es den für mein neues Touch Handy noch nicht gibt. Aber es ist mir noch nie seit 3 Jahren WoW passiert, dass mein Account gehackt wurde. 

Als Grundlage: Wenn man sich auch professionelleren Seiten wie Buffed ebay etc. rumtreibt bekommt man schon mal gar keinen Virus etc. aufm PC. Wenn man sich trotzdem auf Seiten traut die eher naja sind sollte man nach dem Surfen einen Virenscan laufen lassen (Spätestens über Nacht laufen lassen). 

Wenn du solche E-Mails bekommst ist es schon klar: Jemand kennt deine Account Daten. Wenn das der Fall ist Virenscan laufen lassen und Accountdaten ändern.

Und wenn der Account weg ist einfach Kopie vom Perso hinschicken und das wars. Schon gehört der Acc wieder dir.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Nee steht nur passwort nicht Richtig oder Accound name nicht richtig..


----------



## ShaakTi79 (3. Januar 2010)

Zunächst folgendes:

Sie Wurden GEHACKT! Warum: Gib mal unter Google: "WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com" ein! Du bekommst viele Seiten in denen gewarnt wird auf diese Mails zu Antworten!

Nachfolgendes:

WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com ist eine Scam-Adresse, d.h. wenn man die Mail im Reinen ASCII-Text einliest, so verbirgt sich hinter der Mailadresse NICHT die angegebene! Es gibt spezielle Editoren mit dem man Emails so schreiben kann, das der Absender "WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com" ist, aber sich dort "HalloDeinAccountIstNunWeg@Papierkorb.it.org" beim Absenden, befindet!

Empfehlung:

- BlizzardSupportSeite: Hack deiner Seite: LINK
- Verpacke deine Mails (die von dem Ominösen Absender), am besten im Rar-Format und schicke sie an Blizzard (Mail in Englisch halten) 
- denn die freuen sich über Mails, die selber zerpflücken können (ASCII - Lesen)

cc


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ja nicht geantwortet.nur warum komme ich nicht rein?


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Flederfried schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es bei mir nach einem Jahr zocken auch passiert.
> Ich wurde gehackt und Gildenbankfach wurde geplündert.
> Habe das Telefn gezückt und wurde heute (Sonntag!), nach wenigen Minuten mit der Supprthotlinr verbunden.
> Nach kurzer Abfrage von Name und Adresse + Sicherheitsabfrage wurde mein Paßwort noch während es Telefongesprächs resettet und ich bekam ein neues Paßwort.Hab mich aber noch nicht eingeloggt, weil ich zuerst die Sicherheitslücke schliesse.
> ...




Hast du für mich eine Tele wo ich anrufen kann(sonntag)


----------



## Ymenia (3. Januar 2010)

Sonntags is nix mit Anrufen, die haben wie normale Leute auch am Wochenende zu.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Also habe grade angerufen und es war jemand da^^.Es wird in 3 Stunden wieder freigeschaltet.juhu


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hör hier immer, holt euch den mobilen Authenikator oder den im Shop für 7€.
Aber nun haben halt Leute das pech, das weder sie noch jemand in ihren Bekantenkreis ne Kreditkarte hat, und das ihr Handy den mobilen Authenikator unterstützt .
Ich wäre dafür den normalen Authenikator mal für ne Weile im Einzelhandel mal anzubieten, damit auch jeder die Chance hat den zu bekommen und sich zu schützen.


----------



## gismo1voss (3. Januar 2010)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Ich hör hier immer, holt euch den mobilen Authenikator oder den im Shop für 7€.
> Aber nun haben halt Leute das pech, das weder sie noch jemand in ihren Bekantenkreis ne Kreditkarte hat, und das ihr Handy den mobilen Authenikator unterstützt .
> Ich wäre dafür den normalen Authenikator mal für ne Weile im Einzelhandel mal anzubieten, damit auch jeder die Chance hat den zu bekommen und sich zu schützen.



DITO


----------



## Dash08 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

Ich wollte dieses Thema nutzen um was zu fragen . Ich wurde gehackt (hab aber passwort geändert,authenticator bestellt usw. ) 
Mir fehlen bei zwei Charakteren das Equipment und so ca 60 Frostmarken ... Habn Ticket geschrieben und am 1.1.2010 um 22 uhr die antwort bekommen , dass mein Account jetzt komprimiert sei. Seitdem ist nichts mehr passiert . Was glaubt ihr wann ich meine Sachen wiederbekomme und wollt euch fragen wie lange das bei euch gedauert hat .
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Darequi (4. Januar 2010)

@Dash,
wir sind leider nicht Blizzard, aber du kannst denke ich einmal mit Di.-Mi. rechnen. 
Besonders übers WE solltest du ihnen so lange Zeit geben.

@Desweiteren bei E-Mails immer auf den Header achten.
Falls ihr euch das ganze Fach"chinesisch" nicht antun wollt :

Link #1 Hier ein Bluepost von Blizzard zu Phishing Mails aus dem Forum
Link #2 Der Blizzard Support liefert diese Informationen

@ Den Authentificator gabs mal eine Zeit lang auf xbay, zwar überteuert, aber es gab ihn,
die Frage da ist halt nur, wie "sicher" ein xbay Verkäufer  ist -> (Bewertungen)
Infos von mir zum Thema [topic="119571"]Battle.net Mobile Authentificator[/topic]
der BMA ist natürlich auch für das IPhone und diverse IPods erhältlich.

Ich hoffe, ich habe diesen Beitrag verständlich gehalten, und wer keinen halbwegs sinnvollen Beitrag / Frage etc.
zu diesem Post hat, der kann mich nach knapp 1½ Std. basteln, Links finden [..]  mal gern haben und sollte 
diesen Post getreulich überlesen [post="2358277"]und hier zum nächsten Beitrag klicken[/post]. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

v v v v v v v v v v v v v !Fachchinesisch! v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v
Habe euch einmal einen meiner Orginal Header anonymisiert in die Quote gestellt und analysiert.
Desweiteren die ganzen Maillinks mit Leerzeichen mal "zerstört"
(Leider gibts hier keinen "Ausklapp-Spoiler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , das hätt ich sonst in nen Spoiler gepackt und es wäre kürzer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und wer mehr über E-Mail Header wissen will, der macht sich auf der Seite hier schlau xD

*ORGINAL*


> From - Wed Oct xx 2x:1x:xx 20xx
> X-Account-Key: accoxxx
> X-UIDL: xxx02xxx
> X-Mozilla-Status: 00xx
> ...


 
Bei den Received informationen ist es wichtig, sie von unten nach oben zu lesen, da jeder Knotenpunkt seine "Received" Informationen OBEN an den Header dran hängt, also müsste es hier **2** -> **1** gelesen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **1**Der letzte Knotenpunkt, von dem die E-Mail Adresse an euch abgeschickt wurde, wobei die IP Adresse Blizzards "Serverfarm" ist (Link führt euch zum Whois ^^) und "eu.worldofwarcraft.com" Blizzards EU Seite. < somit echt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **2**Der erste Knotenpunkt, sozusagen derjenige, zu dem die E-Mail gesendet wurde, nachdem der Blizzard Mitarbeiter (oder ein Script / Programm etc.) sich gesagt hat : "Sooo, der Kunde kriegt jetzt diese Informationen und ich geh erstmal Kaffee trinken. [Was die Reaktionszeit auf Mails und Tickets erklären dürfte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **3** & **4** können selbst gewählt und verändert werden. Wer schonmal eine Mailadresse bei Outlook oder Thunderbird o.ä. eingerichtet hat, 
kann dort unter Namen "Hans Wilhelm" - "Blizzard Entertainment" "WoW Account Service" "IchWillKekse" eingeben und unter Antwortadresse "dasIstMeineRichtigeAdresse @ Anbieter.de" angeben oder auch "noreply @ battle.net" oder "WoWAccountSupport @ battle.net" oder was auch immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dies sind KEINE Angaben, die zu 100% darauf schliessen lassen, das die Mail von Blizzard kommt, nur weil ihr an diese Mail Adresse 
antworten könnt / sollt. (bzw. es euch vorgemacht wird) *Bei einer gefälschten Mail sollen sie nur Vertrauen erwecken, hier sind sie natürlich echt.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So könnte (!!! nicht muss !!!) eine *FÄLSCHUNG* aussehen :


> **1**Received: from [127.0.0.1] (helo=smtp007.myHomeIsMyKassler.lol)
> **2**Received: from halt.die.gefälschte.Blizz.aus.China.lol (und.hier.auch.noch.mal.genauso.wie.oben.beim.Kassler.lol [10.50.52.45])
> by smtp007.ihr.wisst.schon.was.ich.meine.lol (127.0.0.1) with ESMTP id n8DLmP58000931
> Date: Sun, xx Sep 20xx 21:xx:25 GMT
> ...


**1** & **2** bezeichnen hier den E-Mail Provider des Phishing /Scamming etc. Versenders, der an eure Daten will
**3** & **4** können auch hier wieder frei vom Absender gewählt werden.


----------



## ForTheHordeXx (4. Januar 2010)

wenn euer Account gehackt wurde kann man zb das machen : man fragt einen Freund (wenn man nen Freund hat der auch wow zockt ) ob der nen gm anschreiben kann wenn ihr Glück habt kann der ihn resetten  
Keine Angst und lasst euch nicht von sowas verrückt machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (passiert mir ständig ^^)


----------



## Chrila (5. Januar 2010)

Hab da mal ne Frage. Von meiner Freundin wurde der Acc gehackt und permanent gebannt. In der e-Mail stand auch dran das es von powerleveling oder gold bestellen sein kann. Ich denke aber nicht das es powerleveling ist wenn man in einem jahr von 1 auf 63 spielt und dann eben 500 gold besitzt. Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob die sich mit dem gleichen NAMEN nochmal nen account machen kann oder ob das nicht geht? Weil der name schon "aufgefallen" ist


----------



## Nikopolo (5. Januar 2010)

Total idiotisches ich musste "Variante 2" anwenden… Passkopie darf eig. nur der Staat sehen,aber ich denke mal das stand alles in Nutzerbedingunden oder so-.-…

Kurz : Ich war eisern und habe keine Kopie rausgegeben und war 3Wochen gebannt,bis ich es dann doch gemacht habe (Versuch's erst gar nicht mit dem Formular für irgendwas) und anrufen konnte ich auch nicht da das mit Skype nicht ging,Wtf?

Was Tun ? Du kannst gar nichts tun du kannst nur machen was die dir sagen.


----------



## Ymenia (5. Januar 2010)

Nikopolo schrieb:


> Total idiotisches ich musste "Variante 2" anwenden&#8230; Passkopie darf eig. nur der Staat sehen,aber ich denke mal das stand alles in Nutzerbedingunden oder so-.-&#8230;


Wasn das fürn Blödfug? Du musst zB wenn du einen Handyvertrag abschließt auch deinen Perso abgeben. Inner Disse wo du reinwillst und sie denken du bist zu jung, musst du auch deinen Perso vorzeigen. Und bei Blizzard ist es eben, dass du belegen kannst, dass du der Accountbesitzer bist.

PS Es genügt meist einen gültigen Lichtbildausweis mitzuführen. Auf der anderen Seite: "Wir wollen deinen Perso" "Nö" "Okay du komms hier net rein" Genauso isses bei Blizzard, denn in einer Kopie / einem Scan kann man vieles machen.


----------



## ForTheHordeXx (5. Januar 2010)

Chrila schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage. Von meiner Freundin wurde der Acc gehackt und permanent gebannt. In der e-Mail stand auch dran das es von powerleveling oder gold bestellen sein kann. Ich denke aber nicht das es powerleveling ist wenn man in einem jahr von 1 auf 63 spielt und dann eben 500 gold besitzt. Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob die sich mit dem gleichen NAMEN nochmal nen account machen kann oder ob das nicht geht? Weil der name schon "aufgefallen" ist


Kein Problem du brauchst dir keinen neuen ACC erstellen meinem Freund ist das gleiche passiert und ich hab einfach nen gm angeschrieben und dem das erklärt der hat den ACC freigeschalten und es gibt seit 3 jahren keine Probleme mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (5. Januar 2010)

Öhm mein Account wurde am 03.01. gehackt. Ich konnte mich nach dem Hack erfolgreich einloggen ( Alle Chars nackt und alle baniken leer (kennt man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) und ja das erste was ich tata war ein Ticket schreiben. SOweit so gut, den ganzen Tag habe ich kein GM erreicht was auch zu erwarten war bei dem Andrang. Nun war der nächste Tag, ich will mich einloggen, doch mein Account wurde permanent suspendiert und es ist nicht mehr möglich sich mit dem Account in World of Warcraft einzuloggen, niemals. 
So, nun war das aber ein Resultat des hacksangriff bzw. des hackers, der mit meinem Account schön fleißig mit Werbung für Goldkauf rumspammte!

Ich habe jetzt 2 mails geschreiben, eine für die Herstellung  meiner Items Gold etc., der zweite wegen dem permanenten Bann. Auf keiner der beiden Mails habe ich bis heute rückmeldung bekopmmen. Da ich aber in solcher lage ungeduldig bin, möchte ich mich hier gewissheit verschaffen:
Liegt es im Bereich des Möglichen, seitens Blizzard, das die meinen Account rehabilitieren, sprich die verloren gegangen Güter etc. wiederherzustellen und meinem Accoutn aus dn Ketten des bann zu befreien  oder darf ich mir einen neuen Account anlegen und mir mit dem 3 neue Chars hochspielen?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal an euch und eure Hilfe,
MfG Pheselo

PS: Ja das Passwort wurde geändert und mein pc wurde neu aufgesetzt (nur so falls wer antowrtet: Das erste was ich getan hätte wäre PSW ändern und den Schädling beseitigen...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (6. Januar 2010)

Ruf beim Support an und erklär ihnen, dass du gehackt wurdest und nichts dafür kannst, dass der Hacker mit deinen Chars rumgehampelt hat. Alles weitere zu tun Erforderliche erklären sie dir dann und du solltest deinen Account zurückbekommen.


----------



## Ciliu (6. Januar 2010)

Endlich hab' ich meine Login Daten wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fast 2 Jahre ist es her... o.O (Buffed Logindaten) Hab's voll verpennt..


----------



## Pheselo (6. Januar 2010)

Und das musste jetzt genau hier in den Thread bekannt gegeben werden?
wow


----------



## Nedoras (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab das jetz mal versucht mit dem kompromiert bla bla aber es hat nicht geklappt mein account war am 31 Dezember 2009 aufeinmal mit einem authenticator verbunden und ich bin nicht mehr drauf gekommen ich soll immer meinen ollen Code eingeben wtf blizzard -.- ich hab keinen authenticator passwort is zurückgesetzt aber ich komm noch ned drauf hmm was nun ? ich flipp noch aus ^^


----------



## Hainerle (6. Januar 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Mein Account wurde gestern gehackt und sogar live dabei beobachtet (Kumpel hat ihn angeschrieben er kommt gleich auf nen Kaffeevorbei, der Hacker, ja kein ding mach).
Hab mich telefonisch mit dem support in Verbindung gesetzt und das ganze spiel war nach ner halben stunde wieder beendet. Es is sogar heut bereits wieder ein Teil von meinem Bankitems vorhanden, aber die großen chars, ab lvl. 55 sind nackt. Alles darunter wurde nur das gold geklaut.

Ich kann euch nur den Telefonsupport empfehlen ging nach ner gewissen wartezeit echt ratzfatz.


----------



## Pheselo (6. Januar 2010)

cool werd ich mal machen ich warte schon seit 4 tagen auf eine Antowrt per Mail^^


----------



## Ciliu (6. Januar 2010)

Wieso ich das hier in den Thread poste? Weils mein Thread ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (7. Januar 2010)

na toll, noch mehr offtopic, welches niemanden hier kitzelt, aber danke für die info....


----------



## Prilania (7. Januar 2010)

Nedoras schrieb:


> Also ich hab das jetz mal versucht mit dem kompromiert bla bla aber es hat nicht geklappt mein account war am 31 Dezember 2009 aufeinmal mit einem authenticator verbunden und ich bin nicht mehr drauf gekommen ich soll immer meinen ollen Code eingeben wtf blizzard -.- ich hab keinen authenticator passwort is zurückgesetzt aber ich komm noch ned drauf hmm was nun ? ich flipp noch aus ^^




tolle wurst, das gleiche problem hab ich heute auch! email bekommen mit einer 3h sperre wegen störung des chats, desweiteren wurde mein pw zurückgesetzt. nachdem ich mir nun ein neues pw zugelegt hab ist plötzlich der acc mit einem authentificator key versehen!!! und bei blizz sind die leitungen seit 12uhr ausgelastet das sie keine weiteren anrufe entgegennehmen können....... -.-


----------



## Mähne (7. Januar 2010)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Öhm mein Account wurde am 03.01. gehackt. Ich konnte mich nach dem Hack erfolgreich einloggen ( Alle Chars nackt und alle baniken leer (kennt man ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei mir hats auch fast 2 Wochen gedauert bis mein Account freigeschaltet war. Habe, bevor ich mich mi dem neuen Passwort einloggte, noch alle Sachen gemacht die Blizz geraten hat (Virencheck und noch andere Checks), wurde aber nichts gefunden komischerweise. Muss nun nur noch warten bis die Überprüfung der verlorenen Gegenstände abgeschlossen ist was wohl nächste Woche abgeschlossen ist. Momentan twinke ich "notgedrungen".


----------



## Bummrar (8. Januar 2010)

aaaaaah ich dreh noch durch ich wart jetz seit einer woche auf meine items...


----------



## Eratic (8. Januar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> aaaaaah ich dreh noch durch ich wart jetz seit einer woche auf meine items...




mir gehts genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab letztes Wochenende angerufen und da hieß es, es dauert bis zu ner Woche :\ Mal sehen ob's dieses Wochenende soweit ist, anscheinend haben die momentan echt viel zu tun ...


----------



## Pheselo (9. Januar 2010)

puhhh @ Mähne danke sehr für deine vergewiossung das ich nicht allein gelassen werde^^

Aber warst du auch permanent suspendiert?

Ich warte schon ne Woche auf irgendeine Antowrt von Blizzard aber naja muss ich wohl warten^^


----------



## Eratic (9. Januar 2010)

Hell yeah, Items nach ner Woche wieder bekommen. Sogar die Embleme usw. waren dabei! Nice Blizzard... echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unrealmarmota (10. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, das zur zeit die Möglihkeit fehlt um das Passwort zu ändern? Jedesmal, wenn ich im BNet-Menu draufklicke, kommt nur:
"Dieser Service ist zu zeit nicht verfügbar" oder so ähnlich, aber ich würde mein Kennwort trotzdem gerne ändern. 
Hilfäää^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blutherz2001 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi heute ist mein Autheticator gekommen.
Nen netten Corehound gabs mti dazu als Pet, die 6,99€ haben sich gelohnt.

Und wegen Kreditkarten, Leute kennt keiner Prepaid Kreditkarten?

A. gehen diemeisten sogar Ohne Schufa Auskunft.
B. Kann man die dann immer nur so belsaten wieviel geladen ist.
Gibt es z.B. für VISA von vielen Landesbanken. (LB

In der Kombination, Prepeaid Kreditkarte, Authetificator und sauberen PC(Kaspersky IS2010) incl. aller Updates, nicht nur Windows 7 Updates.
+ das wichtigste gesunder Menschenverstand kann man eigentlich ziemlich beruhig WoW zocken ohne gehackt zu werden.

Normaleweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nantya (11. Januar 2010)

S.A. schrieb:


> Vorsicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ein Bekannter sein Battle.net Account wurde gehackt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte, aber so sicher is das anscheinend doch nich -.-



Hi.

meines Erachtens ist Battle.net noch unsicherer.. ich spiele seit fast 3 Jahren und gestern bekam ich eine mail
dass ich permanent gesperrt bin, weil ich Regeln verletzt hätte und Gold verkauft hätte. Der Account gehört mir alleine
und niemand kennt das Passwort (das speziell nur für wow gilt). Mir käme garnicht in den Sinn etwas von wow zu verkaufen,
und ich wüsste garnicht an wen und wie. Wer will schon sowas??
Ich habe das Webformular ausgefüllt und weggeschickt.
Ich komme weder in das Spiel noch in meine Accountverwaltung. Ich finde es eine Sauerei und mich beschleicht der Eindruck,
dass Blizz möchte, dass ich irgendwelche Sicherheitsscheiss von denen im shop kaufe. 
Einige Posts haben meine Hoffnung ziemlich zerstört, dass mein Acc schnell wieder frei geschaltet wird. 
Da klauen sie einem alles was man aufgebaut hat und dann kriegt man noch ne Sperre und keiner sagt einem was genau los ist.

lg
Nantya


----------



## KInstinct (12. Januar 2010)

Wie immer.... 13 Euro im Monat ausgeben und keine 6 Euro für den Autheticator investieren wollen. Leute... mehr als euch anraten kann man es nicht. Selbst wenn *1000 Trojaner* auf den Rechner sind, der Account ist dann immer noch sicher.


----------



## Darequi (12. Januar 2010)

blutherz2001 schrieb:


> Und wegen Kreditkarten, Leute kennt keiner Prepaid Kreditkarten?
> A. gehen diemeisten sogar Ohne Schufa Auskunft.
> B. Kann man die dann immer nur so belsaten wieviel geladen ist.
> Gibt es z.B. für VISA von vielen Landesbanken. (LB



Ja, da magst du recht haben mit Prepaid Kreditkarten, 
blos das die im Jahr 39Euro kosten hast du nicht erwähnt. 
Und die zusätzlichen Kosten von 5% pro "Abbuchung" kommen auch noch drauf.
Ich vermute kaum, das jemand für 13,66Euro (Auth+PP) nochmal 39Euro ausgeben möchte.

Aber ich habe mich gerade ebend einmal informiert, da der Blizz-Shop ja auch die MasterCard 
akzeptiert wäre vllt. die "Wirecard" , eine virtuelle Kreditkarte eine Lösung. --> Hier gehts zur HP

Da solltet ihr euch aber genau alles durchlesen, und vllt. auch mal bei Google Erfahrungsberichte lesen, denn es gibt dort 
sowohl sehr positive als auch sehr negative. 

Ausweichen könnte man auf WüstenrotdirektBank, die auch 
eine kostenlose Kreditkarte ( auch Prepaid möglich) anbietet. 

Das gute an beiden ist, es kostet euch keine Einrichtungs und keine weitere Gebühr, so wie ich gesehen habe. 
*Informiert euch aber bitte noch einmal selber auf den Seiten darüber!!!* 
Bei der Wirecard kostet halt jede Buchung 1Euro und Wüstenrot nimmt für die ersten 12 Buchungen des ersten Jahres kein geld, 
alles weitere kostet dann 0,99Euro usw. 

Diese beiden wären (fast) kostenlose Alternativen und vllt. auch eine sinnvolle Anschaffung. Klar ist, das ihr natürlich das 18. Lebensjahr
vollendet haben. Habt ihr es nicht, fragt eure Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest das Wüstenrot Angebot ist, da es ja hier in Deutschland "greifbar" ist
für mich seriös. Das "Top Giro Young" gibt es bei denen ab 7 - 25 Jahren (bis 18 mit Visa Prepaid - danach bei Bonität als Classic)


So long ^^


----------



## Giwopti (17. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend, ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Wiederherstellung von Gegenständen. Letzens wurde mein Account gehackt und der Hacker hat alle Sachen verkauft etc., Blizzard hat meinen Account wiederhergestellt so weit so gut. In einer E-mail wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich Ingame von einem Gm angesprochen werde wegen dem Verlust von Gegenständen und das diese mir dann wiederhergestellt würde. Aber da ich im MOment kein WoW spielen kann( und mein Account eh abgelaufen ist) kann ich natürlich nicht Ingame gehen um mir meine Sachen wiederherstellen zu lassen. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: 
Wie lange kann ich warten? Ab wann können Gms meine Sachen nicht wiederherstellen oder geht das auch noch in 2 Monaten? Oder können sie mir die Sachen wiederherstellen ohne das ich spiele? Oder muss ich meinen Account reaktivieren damit ich sie wiederbekommen?

mfg giwopti


----------



## iomega1 (17. Januar 2010)

Mit einem GM muss man da nicht sprechen.
Die wieder hergestellten Sachen landenn allsamt im Postfach und liegen dort max. 90 Tage rum.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

Nantya schrieb:


> ZITAT(S.A. @ 23.06.2009, 19:11) Vorsicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ein Bekannter sein Battle.net Account wurde gehackt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Okay will net strange klingen.

Aber in der email wurde nicht noch nach deinen acc daten gefragt oder so?

wenn nein dann ruf einfach den tele support an... brauchst zwar geduld aber geht meistens schneller als web formular 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taylander (18. Januar 2010)

Mich hats nun auch erwischt. Authentidingsbums habe ich NOCH nicht. Werd ich mir aber schnellstmöglich beschaffen. Meine Bankgilde ist auch weg. Die haben die Sausäcke komplett aufgelöst. Gibt es die Chance, dass auch die wieder hergestellt wird?

Zu der Prepaid-Kreditkarte: Es gibt die MasterCard Swing. Die kostet im Jahr 19,90 EUR. NICHT 39,-- EUR.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Januar 2010)

Taylander schrieb:


> Mich hats nun auch erwischt. Authentidingsbums habe ich NOCH nicht. Werd ich mir aber schnellstmöglich beschaffen. Meine Bankgilde ist auch weg. Die haben die Sausäcke komplett aufgelöst. Gibt es die Chance, dass auch die wieder hergestellt wird?
> 
> Zu der Prepaid-Kreditkarte: Es gibt die MasterCard Swing. Die kostet im Jahr 19,90 EUR. NICHT 39,-- EUR.



Einfach nen Gm fragen.... Okay bei der gilde bin ich mir net sicher... aber viel glück.


----------



## Shocknorris (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann nur jedem Spieler der seinen Account wirklich Schützen möchte, sich den Authenticator zu kaufen. Für die Leute die keine Kreditkarte habe empfehle ich Freunde zu fragen oder vielleicht einige aus der Gilde.


----------



## iomega1 (18. Januar 2010)

Taylander schrieb:


> Mich hats nun auch erwischt. Authentidingsbums habe ich NOCH nicht. Werd ich mir aber schnellstmöglich beschaffen. Meine Bankgilde ist auch weg. Die haben die Sausäcke komplett aufgelöst. Gibt es die Chance, dass auch die wieder hergestellt wird?



Sachen aus der Gildenbank werden direkt dem Gildenleiter ins Postfach geschickt.


----------



## Vagabond55 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi, wollte nur kurz meiner trauer kunt tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ich heute in der Früh aufstand und meinen E-Mail ordner checkte war da plötzlich ne E-Mail von Blizz... ich hätte mein Passwort geändert... hab natürlich erstma Optik geschoben 

wenige Sekunden danach war mich auch schon klar, toll acc gehackt...

nun wollt ich natürlich das Passwort sofort ändern... und was funzt ned? genau! die Blizzhp... Rechnungssupport ist auch nicht erreichbar, hach is das Leben schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far... wuuuuuuusaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Elinya (19. Januar 2010)

Jo mich hat es heut morgen auch erwischt....Konnte mich noch einloggen aber alle chars waren nackt.Mein verzweifelter Versuch das PW noch schnell zu ändern war vergebens!

Webformular und Gm Ticket von Gildenkollegen sind natürlich schon draussen.Der Drecksack farmt schön mit meinem Pala nackig in 1K Winter Erze -.-

Eine Frage bleibt aber noch:Wie lange dauert das im Durchschnitt bis alles wieder da ist?


LG


----------



## Kerosin22 (19. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir hat es 1 wochen 7 Tickets und 45 Minuten warteschleifen und gerede mit dem Support gedauert


----------



## Maruh (19. Januar 2010)

omg, da kommt ja was auf mich zu^^

mein Main-Account ist derzeit auch wech. War damals so blöde, und hab meinen loginnamen gleich meiner emaiaddy gemacht und benutze seit jhren auch immer in allen spielen und geschichtchen dasselbe passwort^^ Jetzt hab auch ich auf die schmerzliche weise erfahren müssen, das man dies nicht tun sollte xD 

naja, ich hab etwa ne woche bevor diese battlenet-accountbindungsgeschichte rauskam (wars net irgendwas im november?) mich das letzte mal in WoW ausgeloggt, ebdingt durchs RL und den Account auch nemmer verlängert. 
Ach was war ich verdutzt, als mich gildies übers IRC anschrieben, warum ich plötzlich anfang des Jahres die Gildenbank plünderte O_o^^ und mein bruder stellte ebenfalls fest "öh, du bist ja online" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, da hat sich die olle acc-klauersocke wohl diese 7 tage extraspielzeit gekrallt. Nun heissts für mich ersma, irgendwann die tage nach hause zu kommen (bin derzeit im Saarland und muss nach bayern dafür) um aus irgendwelchen kisten die ollen Accdaten wieder rauskramzen. Oo´ naja, mein Acc ist jedenfalls derzeit an einen wildfremden Battlenet-Account gebunden, und es wird noch ein heidenspass mit dem Support, weil die family 3 WoW Accs hat und ich zum geier nemmer weiss, welcher der 3 Acc KEy in den 3 WoW Verpackungen jetzt ursprünglich meiner war xD

tjo. naja, die gildentruhenverluste waren gottseidank geringfügig. hab nu über einen der andren beiden Accounts der Family den Job der GIlde auferlegt bekommen, alles wieder zusammenzufarmen xD 
Tjo, dumm gelaufen und da ich eig mit WoW ersma "fertig" war, sollte mich der verlust des Accs eig nicht stören =)
Aber dem Accdieb werd ich den Acc dann doch nit überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein süsser kleiner Heilschami Oo´ einem wildfremden zu überlassen. jessers^^


aber hey ;D jetzt nutz ich die twinker-zwischenzeit dafür, mal Analysen zu den Farmouten zu machen xD


----------



## Newmerlin (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo, seit gestern bekomme ich sau viele e-mails 50 in einer stunde ca ..... und folgendes steht drin 

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

XXXXXXXXX@hotmail.com   <<<< *da steht immer eine andere mail*





--Weitergeleitete E-Mail-Anlagen--
Date: Thu, 21 Jan 2010 16:34:31 +0800
From: wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com
To: xxxxxxxxx@hotmail.com
Subject: World of Warcraft - Warning









Greetings!
It was reported that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
As you may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. 
We will gather more information through further investigation.
If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership. 


You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account by providing the following information:
* First and Surname
* Date of birth
* Address
* Zip code
* Phone number 
* Country
* Account e-mail
* Account name
* Account password
* Secret Question and Answer Or WoW CD-Key
 Show * Please enter the correct information

If you ignore this mail your account can be closed permanently. 
Once we verify your account, we will reply to your e-mail informing you that we have dropped the investigation.

Regards,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment 


Das schönste ist das die E-mail add wo ich die mail bekomme schon lange nicht mehr zu einem wow acc gehört ....

blocken kann ich sie irgendwie auch net.....


----------



## Gerti (21. Januar 2010)

Yeah! Zum ersten mal seit 3 Jahren wurde mein Acc. gehackt. Das schönste daran ist noch, ich weiß nicht wieso -.-'

1. Antivirensysteme laufen regelmäßig drüber und Spybot auch. Ohne Befund
2. War in den letzten 14 Tagen immer auf den selben (seriösen) Seiten. Es waren nur eine Handvoll, auf denen ich auch seit Jahren bin. Gegoogelt habe ich in der Zeit nichts und im Armory war ich auch nur über den Verlauf. Tippe immer Arsenal in die Leiste ein und dann kommt als erste die Armoryseite mit meinem Paladin, die "falsche" kommt da nicht.
3. Auf Phising reingefallen? Kann nicht sein, nochnie so ne eMail bekommen und neben WoW Tippe ich meine Acc Daten nur ins offizielle Forum, was ich als lesezeichen gespeichert habe.
4. Das einzige, was ich diesen Monat installiert habe, war TS3 von nem Link auf der Gildenhp (offizielle TS Seite, haben alle genutzt) und nen TS3 update. Neue Addons hab ich nicht runtergeladen, nur die alten mit dem Blascding geupdatet.

Also woran liegt es? Der Blizzard Mitarbeiter meinte es war garantiert ein Keylogger, da es scheinbar kein Phising war, JEDOCH hat sich meine Freundin auch an diesem PC eingeloggt und der Acc wurde nicht gehackt. Was ja quasi auch den Keylogger ausschließt

Naja, hoffen wir, dass die Acc zurücksetzung keine 10 Tage dauert. Nutzte ich die 24h Account Sperre mal sinnvoller (CS 1.6 zocken oder gar lesen^^).

Ich hoffe, dass euch nicht sowas passiert, da der Kerl an der Hotline meinte, dass es aktuell dauern kann, weil ich in den letzten Tagen die Fälle von gehackten Acc häufen.
Nen Gildenkollege meinte, dass man vllt mein PW erraten haben könnte (mit so nem Programm) und empfiehlt sein PW häufig zu ändern. Besonders cool sind Shift+Zahl Kombinationen wie ! sowie Groß und Kleinschreibung.

Und was merkwürdig ist: In unserer Gilde gab es in dem letzten Monat 5 fälle von Acchack. In der Topgilde auf unserm Server auf Alliseite sind auch ~5 Leute lauf Guildlead aktuell(!) gehackt und in anderen Gilden scheinbar auch.


----------



## Rethelion (21. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Yeah! Zum ersten mal seit 3 Jahren wurde mein Acc. gehackt. Das schönste daran ist noch, ich weiß nicht wieso -.-'
> 1. Antivirensysteme laufen regelmäßig drüber und Spybot auch. Ohne Befund



Welches Antivirus-Programm benutzt du? Im WoW-Forum waren in letzter Zeit viele Trojaner unterwegs die von den bekannten AVs gar nicht erkannt wurden; und mit Antivir hast du dann verloren.(Nur als Beispiel; du musst den Trojaner ja nicht von da haben)
Lass mal diese Onlinescans durchlaufen:
http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/solutions/activescan/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scanner/online/free.html
http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/



Gerti schrieb:


> Naja, hoffen wir, dass die Acc zurücksetzung keine 10 Tage dauert. Nutzte ich die 24h Account Sperre mal sinnvoller (CS 1.6 zocken oder gar lesen^^).


Realistischer sind 14 Tage^^



Gerti schrieb:


> Nen Gildenkollege meinte, dass man vllt mein PW erraten haben könnte (mit so nem Programm) und empfiehlt sein PW häufig zu ändern.


Denn Sinn vom häufigen Passwort ändern habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden. 
*Hast du einen Keylogger auf dem System bringt das Ändern nichts
*Versucht jemand per Brutforce das PW zu knacken bringt das Ändern auch nichts, solange altes und neues PW gleich stark sind


Übrigens würde ich deiner Freundin raten vorsichtshalber das PW zu ändern wenn sie an deinem PC war; die gestohlenen Acc-Daten werden ja nicht sofort genutzt sondern landen in einer Liste die nacheinander abgearbeitet wird.


----------



## Traxda (21. Januar 2010)

Groß und Kleinschreibung bringt nichts. Selbst wenn du das machst, kannste alles groß oder alles klein schreiben und hast trotzdem Erfolg beim Log-In...
In meiner Gilde hat es auch aktuell 2 Leutchen erwischt, auch das erst mal überhaupt, seit sie WoW spielen. Und sie wissen auch nicht wie das passieren konnte, ähnlich deinem Fall. 
Schon seltsam, was da zur Zeit abgeht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Januar 2010)

@Newmerlin

Im Grunde hat es nichts mit WoW zu tun, das ist reiner Zufall.
Jemand, der Spam oder in diesem Fall gefälschte Blizzard-Emails verschickt, nutzt natürlich nicht seine eigene Emailadresse als Absender.
Man nimmt dafür eine x-beliebige Emailadresse, egal ob es die wirklich gibt oder nicht. In diesem Fall war es deine.

Nun wird die Spam-Email per Verteiler versandt. Die Empfängeradressen stammen meist von Adressverkäufern oder Bots, die im Netz Emailadressen farmen.
Diese Verteiler sind aber nicht immer taufrisch, einige Adressen existieren nicht mehr oder der Spamfilter des Empfängers blockt ab.
Der (vermeintliche) Absender erhält nun den Hinweis über den fehlgeschlagenen Versand ... das bist in diesem Fall du.

Schlimmstenfalls erhältst du noch einige ganz böse Emails von Leuten, die denken DU wärst der Dreckskerl, der versucht die WoW-Accountdaten auszuspionieren.
Aber wie gesagt, es ist reiner Zufall, dass es mit WoW zu tun hat. Ebenso hätte der Spammer "V|AGRA", "Geile Schl..." und "Enlarge your P..." - Emails versenden können.

PS. ich red aus Erfahrung. Ist mittlerweile "Tagesgeschäft" da meine Emailadresse so einfach gestrickt ist wie vergleichsweise online@gmx... und daher oft in Spam-Emails als Absender missbraucht wird.


----------



## Pavnik (21. Januar 2010)

Mal kurz was für die leute die meinen, das es immer nur einfache Passwörter trifft:
Einem Keylogger ist es egal wie lang das passwort ist. Auch wenn du die ganze tastatur in unterschiedlicher reinfolge als PW nimmst, loggt es der Keylogger mit. Er loggt außerdem deinen Benutzernamen bzw. die e-mail adresse. 
Die meisten Keylogger werden auch nicht von Virenprogrammen erkannt. Von daher ist es sehr sinnvoll, immer auf ja zu klicken, wenn sowas kommt wie "passwort merken?" weil: was man nicht eingeben muss, kann der Keylogger nicht mitloggen. 
Seit dem man immer seine e-mail adresse bei Blizz neu eingeben muss wurde ich enmal gehackt und habe derzeit das Problem das ich meinen Authenticator code eingeben soll ohne einen zu besitzen.

naja, mfg und so, ne ^^


----------



## Starfros (21. Januar 2010)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Mit einem GM muss man da nicht sprechen.
> Die wieder hergestellten Sachen landenn allsamt im Postfach und liegen dort max. 90 Tage rum.



die sachen an sich ja ...... es steht auch in der Post die man InGame bekommt ..... wenn man feststellt das doch noch was fehlt , das man dann einen GM ansprechen soll um dies nochmals überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Starfros (21. Januar 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Wie immer.... 13 Euro im Monat ausgeben und keine 6 Euro für den Autheticator investieren wollen. Leute... mehr als euch anraten kann man es nicht. Selbst wenn *1000 Trojaner* auf den Rechner sind, der Account ist dann immer noch sicher.



da sind wir wieder .....

warum sollte ich als Kunde nochmals für die Sicherheit zahlen ?? und dann noch mit begrenzten Möglichkeiten. 
Für diverse sicherheit bei Banken zahl ich ja auch nichts extra . Weder beim erwerb meine Karte noch bei einer Kreditkarte selbst dann nicht wenn diese karte gestohlen wird oder sonst wie abhanden gekommen ist.


P.S.: ich hab den Authenticator


----------



## Gerti (21. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> da sind wir wieder .....
> 
> warum sollte ich als Kunde nochmals für die Sicherheit zahlen ?? und dann noch mit begrenzten Möglichkeiten.
> Für diverse sicherheit bei Banken zahl ich ja auch nichts extra . Weder beim erwerb meine Karte noch bei einer Kreditkarte selbst dann nicht wenn diese karte gestohlen wird oder sonst wie abhanden gekommen ist.
> ...



Dein Haus hat auch ne Tür, die du abschließen kannst aber manche holen sich noch Fenstergitter, nen teures spezial Schloss, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gewisse Sicherheit ist ja da, nur kann es sein, dass du fehler machst und diese dann nicht mehr gegeben ist. Der der Authentiblabup liefert halt 100%ige Sicherheit.

Also für die Leute, die keien Kreditkarte haben:
Meine Eltern haben eine (also für die "Jüngeren"). Desweiteren können vielleicht Freunde oder Verwandte eine haben. Bei mir bestellt meine Freundin, 2x so nen Ding, weil ihr Vater ne Kreditkarte hat. Auch bietet einer bei uns aus der Gilde an, so nen Teil zu bestellen und dann zu verschicken. Natürlich muss dafür aber auch ein gewisses vertrauen in der Gilde herrschen. Wobei sich bei uns viele im RL kennen.

Möget ihr alle euren Account schnell wieder bekommen und der Rest nicht gehackt werden. mfg


----------



## jeid (22. Januar 2010)

hi Leute, ich weis ja nicht, ob es mich beruhigen soll, das es noch so viele mehr mit diesem problem gibt. Ich wurde auch gehacked. Aber der typ war mal total dreist. Ich hatte ne woche nicht wow gezocked, sondern die 7 frei tage Daoc ausgenutzt. Am 20.01. rief mich mein Sohn an und frage mich warum ich nicht antworte. Und Grz zur 75. Ichsagte, ne meiner ist erst 73. Er sagte, du warst doch eben on, ich habe dich angeschrieben, du hast aber nicht reagiert. das habe ich dann gleich mal gecheckt. er wurde tatsächlich weiter gespielt. 2 lvl weiter. Aber invent leer, Kohle weg.  Und ein Mule Chars extra. Ich habe direkt pw geändert, rechner gescant und bei blizz per online form gemeldet. Heute kommt ne mail das der Account permanent Geband ist, wengen 3th party tool nutzung. Ich meine wie scheisse kann man sein. die sehen die loggs, die können auch sie geloggten ips sehen, und sehen dann, das in der zeit von ganz wo anderes geloggt wurde. Naja einmal mit Profis. Aber wenn das so lange dauert, ist dann die bezahlte Zeit auch rum? Oder wird man dann für den schaden den man noch hat, bestrafft?


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> hi Leute, ich weis ja nicht, ob es mich beruhigen soll, das es noch so viele mehr mit diesem problem gibt. Ich wurde auch gehacked. Aber der typ war mal total dreist. Ich hatte ne woche nicht wow gezocked, sondern die 7 frei tage Daoc ausgenutzt. Am 20.01. rief mich mein Sohn an und frage mich warum ich nicht antworte. Und Grz zur 75. Ichsagte, ne meiner ist erst 73. Er sagte, du warst doch eben on, ich habe dich angeschrieben, du hast aber nicht reagiert. das habe ich dann gleich mal gecheckt. er wurde tatsächlich weiter gespielt. 2 lvl weiter. Aber invent leer, Kohle weg. Und ein Mule Chars extra. Ich habe direkt pw geändert, rechner gescant und bei blizz per online form gemeldet. Heute kommt ne mail das der Account permanent Geband ist, wengen 3th party tool nutzung. Ich meine wie scheisse kann man sein. die sehen die loggs, die können auch sie geloggten ips sehen, und sehen dann, das in der zeit von ganz wo anderes geloggt wurde. Naja einmal mit Profis. Aber wenn das so lange dauert, ist dann die bezahlte Zeit auch rum? Oder wird man dann für den schaden den man noch hat, bestrafft?



Also deine Spielzeit läuft ganz normal weiter, die bekommst du nicht zurückerstattet. Und da das bei Blizzard min. eine Woche dauern kann bis sie deinen Fall bearbeiten werden sie noch nicht wissen, dass dein Account geklaut wurde; wenn jetzt der Dieb einen Bot oder sonstwas benutzt wird Blizzard den natürlich bannen.


----------



## Shadria (22. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> ...die sehen die loggs, die können auch sie geloggten ips sehen, und sehen dann, das in der zeit von ganz wo anderes geloggt wurde. Naja einmal mit Profis.


Vielleicht kann ich dir das an einem simplen Fallbeispiel erklären: stell dir vor es spielen 2 Brüder WoW. Einer wohnt in Hamburg... einer in München. Der aus München zockt am Donnerstag Abend noch, fährt am Freitag früh nach Hamburg zu seinem Bruder und logt sich über dessen Router ein. Samstags zockt er auch WoW. Am Sonntag fährt er wieder heim und zockt zuhause wieder. So: wie soll Blizz anhand der IP wissen ob du das bist oder nicht?




jeid schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn das so lange dauert, ist dann die bezahlte Zeit auch rum?


Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Zeit die Blizz braucht um deinen Account zu reaktivieren und deine Items wiederherzustellen wird dir nicht erstattet. Warum auch? Blizz kann nichts dafür das dein System ein Sicherheitsleck hat und dein Acc komprimitiert wurde.




jeid schrieb:


> ... Oder wird man dann für den schaden den man noch hat, bestrafft?


Du wirst nicht bestraft! Im Gegenteil: Blizzard stellt deine Items wieder her die evtl. verkauft wurden. Vertraglich sind sie nicht dazu verpflichtet, dies geschieht aus reinen Kulanzgründen.


Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du deinen Acc schnell wieder hast.


----------



## suntor (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo mien acc wurde angeblich gehackt....ich weiß nicht wie es passieren konne irgendjemand hat damit werbung gemacht mit powerlvln etc.
problem es ist jetzt permanet gesperrt stand auf der seite was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun ?
danke für hilfe


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Ich meine wie scheisse kann man sein. die sehen die loggs, die können auch sie geloggten ips sehen, und sehen dann, das in der zeit von ganz wo anderes geloggt wurde. Naja einmal mit Profis.



Ja und? Ich kann mich von jedem Ort der Welt in WoW einloggen. Wo ist da das Problem?

Wenn du der Meinung bist das dein Rechner "sauber" ist, dann kontrolliere mal ob der Flashplayer aktuell ist. Die möglichen Sicherheitslücken im Flashplayer findet auch der beste Virenscanner nicht.


----------



## Shadria (22. Januar 2010)

suntor schrieb:


> ...
> problem es ist jetzt permanet gesperrt stand auf der seite was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun ?
> ...



1. untersuche deinen PC nach Schadsoftware und entferne sie (gibt genügend Threads hier im Forum zu diesem Thema)

2. Diesen Thread (in dem du auch geschrieben hast), auch lesen! -> Euer Account wurde "gehackt" - Was Tun?

und / oder

3. Thread im offiziellen Forum lesen und die darin beschriebenen Schritte befolgen -> FAQ: Prozedur zu kompromittierten Accounts (Bluepost)


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Januar 2010)

Folgendes Problem:

habe seid gestern " [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.JM" auf meinem PC jetzt übernacht wurde daraufhin auch mein Account gehackt, Gold, Rüstung ,Marken, Taschen alles weg..[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Gut daraufhin habe ich erstmal mein Passwort geändert, weilchen später so gegen heute Mittag wurde mein Passwort wieder vom Hacker geändert habe es nun wieder geändert, gut jetzt ist erstmal nichts mehr passiert.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Jedenfalls habe bereits nen Ingame Ticket geschrieben das mein Acc gehackt wurde und sie meinen auch das alles wiederhergestellt wird.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Und jetzt versuche ich verzweifelt den Trojaner runter zu bekommen, Spyware Doctor, Antivir und a-squared Free hab ich probiert aber es bringt nichts krieg den Virus nicht weg nichtmal meine Windows Firewall kann dagegen was ausrichten.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]PC neu Aufsetzen Sprich Windows neu installiern kann ich nichts da ich nur noch den Serial Code habe aber die Disk net mehr, daher brauch ich ne andere lösung, damit mein Acc hoffentlich net mehr gehackt wird und der PC wieder schneller läuft.[/font]


----------



## Rethelion (22. Januar 2010)

Meld dich mal hier an und eröffne da ein neues Thema: http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/


----------



## Elathar (22. Januar 2010)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> habe seid gestern " [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]TrojanDownloader:Win32/Renos.JM" auf meinem PC jetzt übernacht wurde daraufhin auch mein Account gehackt, Gold, Rüstung ,Marken, Taschen alles weg..[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> ...



es wäre ja mal sinnvoll das ingame ticket schreiben sein zulassen und sich garnicht mehr einzuloggen bevor du nicht alles beseitigt hast auf deinem pc oO logisch oder? sonst bekommste dein acc wieder und in 1 woche wird er wieder gehackt wenn du den mist noch aufm pc hast


----------



## TAYLAN (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wer sich eine kostenlose Kreditkarte anschaffen möchte der kann sich hier mal umsehen Kreditkarten oder Link ist sauber Viren und Keylogger frei.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (24. Januar 2010)

Ahoi liebe Community,

wie in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag wohl öfter geschehen, hat sich ein böser Hacker meinen Account geschnappt, aber statt das Passwort zu ändern hat er einen Authenticator verbunden.

Problematisch: Passwort zurücksetzen bringt nix.

Jemand ne Idee was man machen könnte? Online-Formular is raus, werd Morgen wohl auch mal anrufen, mehr is wohl nich drin oder?


----------



## Dokagero (24. Januar 2010)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Online-Formular is raus, werd Morgen wohl auch mal anrufen, mehr is wohl nich drin oder?



Dann kannst eig nur warten, ja


----------



## madmurdock (24. Januar 2010)

Kann man den Battlenet Accountnamen ändern?




Erst vor kurzem wurde ein Gildenmitglied gehackt, obwohl weder bösartige Software auf dem Rechner (mehrstündiger Check durch einen Fachmann) noch ominöse Seiten besucht wurden.

Ich denke, die Accountkompromitierungshäufungen liegen einfach darin, dass - seitdem es Pflicht ist einen Battlenet account anzulegen - *der Accountname gleich dem der Emailadresse ist*. Es dürfte also mehr als klar sein, dass so viele böswillige Cracker leicht an den Accountnamen kommen (was vorher idR ohne Trojaner kaum möglich war -> Wer setzt sich schon mitten auf den Marktplatz der Stadt mit seinem Rechner hin, so dass jeder das Loginfenster einsehen kann?)

Wenn man denn einen möglichen Accountnamen hat (eine Emailadresse ist halt sogesehen jedem zugänglich -> man sendet Email an Freund xy, dessen Rechner ist kompromitiert bzw er packt die Adresse in seine Emailliste -> immer mehr Leute können die Adresse herausfinden etc.) ist es auch viel leichter per Bruteforce den Account zu knacken. Vor der BN Accounteinführung war diese Möglichkeit nicht gegeben.


----------



## Wabbo (24. Januar 2010)

so ich wurde nun auch endlich mal gehackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich mich heute ins Spiel einloggen fand ich es schon sehr merkwürdig das meine Daten nicht stimmten, als ich mich dann auch nicht in die Accountverwaltung einloggen konnte war ich total entsetzt und dachte na super ich wurde gehackt. Also habe ich erstmal ein neues Passwort angefordet und soweit alles geändert damit ich mich wieder einloggen konnte. Allerdings nur in die Accountverwaltung, also erstmal Emails abgerufen. Und was musste ich lesen? Mein Account ist permanent gesperrt und mein Passwort wurde anscheinen mehrfach "modifiziert". 

Dann habe ich mal im Arsenal nach meinem Char gesucht und was musste ich sehen, alles weg außer die Items die ich für Marken gekauft hatte. Webformular wurde schon rausgeschickt und ich werde dort gleich morgen anrufen. Da in der Email stand das die Ermittlungen am 23.1 abgeschlossen wurden ich aber seit 21.1 auf Grund eines Autounfalls im Krankhaus war, sehe ich nicht ein das auf mir sitzen zu lassen. 

Ich werde eucht mitteilen falls es was neues gibt.

Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatikfehler dienen nur zu Belustigung. 

MFG


----------



## Shadria (24. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Kann man den Battlenet Accountnamen ändern?


Ja, kann man!



> *Was passiert, wenn ich meine E-Mail-Adresse ändere?*
> 
> Wenn sie ihre E-Mail-Adresse in der Battle.net-Accountverwaltung ändern, wird sich der Battle.net-Accountname ebenfalls ändern und sie werden sich ab sofort mit der neuen E-Mail-Adresse einloggen. Jegliche Spiele und Bestellungen aus dem Blizzard Store bleiben mit ihrem Account verbunden und sie müssen keinen neuen Account erstellen, keine World of Warcraft-Accounts neu verbinden und kein Spiel ein zweites Mal erwerben.



Quelle


----------



## jeid (24. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen, es gibt natürlich nichts neues. Ich kapier aber nicht, warum es so massig wow accounts trieft. Mein Rechner ist in der tat sauber gewesen, zumal ich mit dem nicht anders tuhe als wow, Daoc und RoM zocken. Nicht mal i-net, ich serve nur mit dem Lappy. Mein 2ter Rechner hatte zwar funde, aber das waren trainer, von NfS, die schon uralt waren, und jetzt erstmalig gemeldet wurde. Komisch ist nur, das mein Sohn, der auch auf dem Rechner zocked, mit seinem account nicht gehackt wurde. Auch andere spiele account wurden nicht gehackt. Ich persönlich finde es eh nicht Richtig, das der account login, der gleich ist, wie der Spiele account, und das bei einem so wie es aussieht schlecht geschützen BattleNet. Das ist bei Daoc zB wie besser geregelt. Naja, wollte mich nur mal drüber auslassen, wüsche auch allen anderen, die es getroffen hat, das es schnell erledigt wird.


----------



## Soilent (25. Januar 2010)

Bis dato gehörte ich zu den Leuten, die immer geschmunzelt haben, wenn ich irgendwo wieder von einem Acc Hack gelesen habe. Als ich eben meine Mails abgerufen habe, war auch eine von Blizzard dabei mit den Worten "Ihr Passwort wurde kürzlich über die Accountverwaltungsseite geändert". Ih habe wieder geschmunzelt da ich der Meinung war, dies sei eine gute Phishing Mail. Also, kurzerhand versucht einzuloggen...das Passwort ist falsch. Im Arsenal geschaut, die Charaktere sind bis auf die Markenitems nackt. 

Ich schmunzel immer noch, da ich der Meinung bin, es gibt wichtigere Dinge als nen WoW Account. Ärgerlich ist die ganze Sache jedoch schon, da ich meinen Rechner ständig up to date halte, sprich Virenscanner und Firewall, alle paar Tage lasse ich Spy Bot drüber laufen etc. Mein Passwort besteht aus Sonderzeichen, Zahlen und Buchstaben.

Beide Scans die ich gerade habe laufen lassen, das heisst einmal über Spy Bot und übern Virenscanner waren negativ. Ich nutze Firefox und auch mein Flashplayer hat eine aktuelle Version.

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wie kann so etwas sein ?! Nun ja, da ich eh vor hatte, zum Ende des Monats den Acc still zu legen, trifft mich die Sache nicht wirklich hart, aber ich ärgere mich darüber, dasss es mich getroffen hat, vor allem da ich bis dato der Meinung war (und auch immer noch bin), dass mein Rechner sicher ist. Seit es das Internet gibt, nutze ich es, nie hatte ich Probleme mit Viren oder ähnlichem, ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass ich weiss, was ich tue.

Da schließe ich mich doch gerne der These an, dass Blizzard ein Problem hat und der Battle.net Account nicht wirklich der sicherste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terri360 (25. Januar 2010)

Mhh, 

meinen Account hat es heute Nacht auch erwischt, Gold+Marken+Items alles weg ^^ 

Zum Glück würde nichts am Passwort geändert, so hab wenigstens noch Kontrolle über den Account.

Mein Fall wird bei Blizzard bearbeitet, kann mir jemand verraten wie lang das dauert kann bis man seine Items wieder bekommt ? In der IngamePost von Blizzard stand kein Zeitraum ;(

MFG Terri


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Januar 2010)

Mir ist schon länger klar, dass die gegenwärtige "Hackwelle mit dem Bettel - net zusammenhängt und nicht mit den Userrechnern oder falschen Verhaltensweisen ... wer jetzt noch immer glaubt, im B-Net läuft alles korrekt, der hat wirklich Tomaten auf den Augen...Mir wurde mein Acc. auch am Sylvestermorgen ausgeräumt - auch immer schön alles sauber gehalten mit Firewall, Virenscanner + Spywarescanner; keine Mails von Blizz bekommen oder beantwortet, kein Gold gekauft und niemanden meine Acc.Daten gegeben und trotzdem ist es passiert .... und da bin ich ja nicht der einzige ..


----------



## jeid (25. Januar 2010)

Terri360 schrieb:


> Mhh,
> 
> meinen Account hat es heute Nacht auch erwischt, Gold+Marken+Items alles weg ^^
> 
> ...




Du kannst froh sein, wenn du die kontrolle über deinen Account behälst, und nicht Blizz hingeht und den wegen 3th party toolnutzung oder anderer Fadenscheiniger begründung band. Es scheid wohl lange zu dauern.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück.


----------



## Terri360 (25. Januar 2010)

Ja da hatte ich glaub Glück, dass der Hacker am PW kein Interesse hätte, sonst wäre das bestimmt nicht so schnell bzw. einfach mit Blizzard abgelaufen.

Jedoch mach ich mir sorgen, bekomme ich alles zurück (Tränke,Regi's...) und wie sieht es mit Gems und Verzauberungen auf den Items aus ;( ?

Hoffe es tut sich bis Sonntag was, weil da läuft mein Abo aus und mir stellt sich gerade natürlich die Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn man es zuverlängern o0


----------



## desJardins (25. Januar 2010)

Mein Acc hat es von Donnerstag auf Freitag erwischt. Nie Gold gekauft, Rechner immer aktuell gehalten und aktueller (täglich aktualisierter) Virenscanner. Es ist einfach absoluter Schwachsinn, dass bei den Battlenetaccounts die Mailadresse mit dem Accountnamen identisch ist. Wenn es wer schafft eine Passwort-Reset Mail abzufangen, hat er im Empfängerfeld den Battlenet-Accountnamen, und in der Mail dazu das Passwort. Noch einfacher gehts wirklich nicht. Und zu Zeiten, wo selbst Konzerne wie Google problemlos ausspioniert werden glaube ich es einfach nicht, dass Blizzard da sicher ist. Und Emails gehen im Klartext über das Internet...
Ausserdem hört sich eine der empfangenen Mails bei mir so an, wie wenn mir automatisch ein neues Passwort zugeschickt worden wäre - das ist hier aber nie angekommen.

Zitat:
"Ein neues, zufällig erstelltes Passwort wird Ihnen in Kürze per Email zugeschickt werden. Nachdem Sie sich mit dem neuen Passwort eingeloggt haben,  begeben Sie sich bitte in die Accountverwaltung (https://www.wow-europe.com/account/&locale=de_DE) und erstellen Sie ein neues, sicheres Passwort. Hinweise wie Sie ein sicheres Passwort erstellen, finden Sie auf der folgenden Webseite http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=269487267&sid=3 (Punkt 1. Accountsicherheit).

Die Zustellung des neuen Passworts kann bis zu eine Stunde dauern. Sollten Sie das neue Passwort nicht innerhalb einer Stunde nach Erhalt dieser Email erhalten, so überprüfen Sie bitte den Spamordner in Ihrem Emailfach."

Der Spam-Ordner ist natürlich leer.


----------



## iomega1 (25. Januar 2010)

Viele reden hier immer über saubere Rechner ect.
Und ja, ich glaube Euch das allen.
Nur habt Ihr schon einmal daran gedacht das die Sicherheitslücke eventuell sogar bei Blizzard liegen könnte das da Mitarbeiter Accountdaten verkaufen?
Einige haben doch alle Daten vorliegen die sie benötigen.
Das wäre doch ein leichtes weil ansonsten wären diese Hackwellen schon sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Januar 2010)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Nur habt Ihr schon einmal daran gedacht das die Sicherheitslücke eventuell sogar bei Blizzard liegen könnte das da Mitarbeiter Accountdaten verkaufen?
> Einige haben doch alle Daten vorliegen die sie benötigen.
> Das wäre doch ein leichtes weil ansonsten wären diese Hackwellen schon sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Ich wollte es nicht aussprechen, weil ich befürchtete für bescheuert und paranoid gehalten zu werden; Aber genau das denke ich mir schon länger,.. Das Blizz da selber mit drinhängt ..denn wie du schon schreibst ,,, eine derartige "Hackwelle" ist sonst sehr unwahrscheinlich ..

(leider wird man dafür aber niemals einen Beweis finden ,,, und wenn doch; Könnten die das geilste Spiel aller Zeiten entwickeln . .dann wäre ich mit dem Unternehmen fertig )


----------



## Terri360 (25. Januar 2010)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Viele reden hier immer über saubere Rechner ect.
> Und ja, ich glaube Euch das allen.
> Nur habt Ihr schon einmal daran gedacht das die Sicherheitslücke eventuell sogar bei Blizzard liegen könnte das da Mitarbeiter Accountdaten verkaufen?
> Einige haben doch alle Daten vorliegen die sie benötigen.
> Das wäre doch ein leichtes weil ansonsten wären diese Hackwellen schon sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Naja soweit würde ich jetzt nicht denken, aber das seit der Umstellung auf Battle-Net was schief ging bzw. die HackRate gestiegen ist kann niemand abstreiten.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Januar 2010)

desJardins schrieb:


> Wenn es wer schafft eine Passwort-Reset Mail abzufangen, hat er im Empfängerfeld den Battlenet-Accountnamen, und in der Mail dazu das Passwort. Noch einfacher gehts wirklich nicht. Und zu Zeiten, wo selbst Konzerne wie Google problemlos ausspioniert werden glaube ich es einfach nicht, dass Blizzard da sicher ist. Und Emails gehen im Klartext über das Internet...
> Ausserdem hört sich eine der empfangenen Mails bei mir so an, wie wenn mir automatisch ein neues Passwort zugeschickt worden wäre - das ist hier aber nie angekommen.



Bei dir hört es sich so an als ob man Emails ohne Schwierigkeiten abfangen könnte...wie das gehen soll kannst du mir ja mal erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soweit ich weiss geht das nur wenn man sich zwischen Absender und Mailserver hängt und das geht nur wenn man physisch die Netzwerkverbindung anzapft oder den DNS manipuliert.
Und wann wurde denn Google ausspioniert?



iomega1 schrieb:


> Nur habt Ihr schon einmal daran gedacht das die Sicherheitslücke eventuell sogar bei Blizzard liegen könnte das da Mitarbeiter Accountdaten verkaufen?
> Einige haben doch alle Daten vorliegen die sie benötigen.



Denk doch mal nach wie lächerlich die Vermutung ist.
Wer sollte bitteschön seinen Arbeitsplatz und seine Freiheit aufs Spiel setzen für ein paar schäbige Accounts? Außerdem werden die Passwörter nicht in Klartext gespeichert, also kann man nicht ohne weiteres die Accountdaten weitergeben wenn man Zugriff auf die Datenbank hätte.


----------



## desJardins (26. Januar 2010)

Update zu oben, Montag abend habe ich das Passwort zum Account restieren können, natürlich alles, was sich für Gold verkaufen lässt geplündert. Ich habe sofort den Battlenet-Account auf eine neu anglegte Mailadresse umgestellt (d.h. der Accountnamen hat sich komplett geändert).
Welch Wunder, was flattert mir da 2h nachdem ich mich ausgeloggt habe ins Haus?
"Für den Battle.net-Account, der mit dieser E-Mail-Adresse verknüpft ist, wurde ein Passwort-Reset beantragt. Um ein neues Passwort zu bestimmen, klicken Sie bitte auf den nachstehenden Link und folgen Sie den Anweisungen"
Anmerkung: Das war die neue Mailadresse!
Ich werde jetzt das Spiel (Reset, neue Account´daten) noch einmal wiederholen, von einem 3.PC aus, der wo völlig anderes steht, und noch nie Kontakt zu Spielen hatte. Ich werde mich dann auch nicht in WOW einloggen, wenn dann das gleiche wieder passiert dürfte wohl eindeutig festgestellt sein, dass das Loch bei BE sitzt. 

Update: Natürlich war der Account-Rest des Angreifers erfolgreich.


----------



## Memoria (26. Januar 2010)

Moin

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010 und ich wurde gehackt (zum 2ten mal)

1.) Anfang Januar versuchte ich mich einzuloggen und siehe da auf meinem Account war ein Authentificator aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 E-mail an den Support und eine kurze Nachrichat an einen GM 
 	und schon 25 minuten später konnte ich mich wieder einloggen ,,, 7 Tage später hatte ich dann auch meine ganzen "vermissten" Sachen wieder.
 	Der GM riet mir den Authen..... (sch** Wort) zu kaufen, da es sonst wieder passieren könnte ... ausserdem gab es nette sicherheitshinweise und Softwarevorschläge um meinen PC 
 	zu schützen.
 	Gesagt getan mein Pc ist sauber 9 Verschiedene Tools haben meinen Pc durchsucht .. nichts gefunden ausser altem Schrott an regeinträgen/verzeichnissen etc .. 

2.) 23.01 Samstag morgen ich versuche mich einzuloggen und siehe da es geht nicht Authen..... liegt auf meinem Account.
 	Mail an den Support ,,, Nachricht an einen Gm .. nix passiert kann mich weder in meinen Account noch in die Accountverwaltung einloggen ...

	In 4 Tagen war der support nicht in der lage meinen Account bzw den zugang zur Accountverwaltung freizuschalten ... 
	D.h ich kann meinen Account nichtmals stilllegen da am 25.01 die nächsten 3 monate abgebucht worden sind.
	Telefonsupport dauerbelegt bzw nach knapp 2 std hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


	Bin mal gespannt wielange das noch dauert, falls jemand ne idee hat wies schneller geht kann er ja mal posten 

Guß Memo


Nachtrag : Gerade klingelte mein Handy .. der Account von meinem Besten Freund wurde für 24 std gesperrt und sein Char ist nackig im Arsenal .. 

.../2 Nackter Druide und WL SUCHEN 3 nette Mitspieler die uns mal eben Frostdaylie ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Januar 2010)

Heute ist es auch mal mir passiert >.<

Mein Acc wurde mit nem Authen dings verknüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich denke das Problem sind nicht mehr die User ... sagte ich ja schon. ... wenn ich lese, was offenbar bei anderen abgeht ....


----------



## Memoria (26. Januar 2010)

Grml

So wollte mir dann gerade mal den sche... Authentificator im Blizz Shop bestellen und siehe da um sich dort anzumelden braucht man einen B-netacc und da meiner ja mit einem Authentificator verknüpft ist (thx an den Hacker) kann ich mich dort nicht anmelden also auch nix bestellen...... .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Januar 2010)

So grad mal Angerufen...der Authenticator wurde rausgenommen und ich kann ein neues PW machen in den nächsten 30 Min werde ich mich wieder einloggen können. Dann hab ich den Virenscanner drüberlaufen lssen und er hat nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (26. Januar 2010)

Memoria schrieb:


> ...
> So wollte mir dann gerade mal den sche... Authentificator im Blizz Shop bestellen und siehe da um sich dort anzumelden braucht man einen B-netacc und da meiner ja mit einem Authentificator verknüpft ist (thx an den Hacker) kann ich mich dort nicht anmelden also auch nix bestellen......


Ich muss zugeben... nicht 100%ig durchdacht von Blizz...
Zur Not kannst du ja evtl. einen zweiten B.net-Acc erstellen (auch wenn das irgendwie sinnfrei ist nur für eine Bestellung). Alternativ evtl. Freunde, Verwandte, Bekannte fragen ob sie für dich einen Authentificator bestellen würden. Oder wirklich warten bis du deinen Acc wieder hast und dann bestellen. Lieferzeit sollte ja nicht sooo das Problem sein. Mein Authentificator war damals innerhalb paar Tage da. Inzwischen ist die Bestellung übrigens auch versandkostenfrei!




Der schrieb:


> .... Dann hab ich den Virenscanner drüberlaufen lssen und er hat nix gefunden


Auch wenn dein Virenscanner nix gefunden hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das auf deinem PC keine Schadsoftware vorhanden ist...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Januar 2010)

Nun wurde mein Acc permanennt gesperrt...

Sehr geehrte Kundin,
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: ******
Tag des Vergehens: Ermittlung abgeschlossen am 26/01/2010
Hergang: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment 
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Was soll der Mist? Krieg ich den jetzt wieder wenn ich das per Webfomular schreibe? Oder ist alles verloren? Was kann ich denn dafür wenn ich gehackt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memoria (26. Januar 2010)

.... na wenigstens tut sich was bei dir auch wenns in die falsche richtung geht... 
ich bekomme garkeine infos, eine nette antwort wie z.B.: Wir arbeiten daran und hoffen es im laufe des Geschäftsjahres 2010 zu erledigen .. fände ich schon ganz nett

gruß memo


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. Januar 2010)

lol...das ist ja mal ne tolle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Memoria (26. Januar 2010)

Hi

So habe meinen Acc wieder ..... kann mich auch einloggen aber alle Chars sind weg ... also warten wir mal auf die GM's

bb memo


----------



## Gerti (26. Januar 2010)

So nach 5 Tagen hab ich fast alles wieder. Nur nen haufen Mats wurden von meiner Banktwinkgildenbank nicht zurückgeschickt. Hab mal nen Ticket auf gemacht, ob das extra so ist oder nur ausversehen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. Januar 2010)

Mal Mein Senf zum Thema Phisingmails

wo zur Hölle habt ihr nur eure E-Mail-Addy hinterlegt 



Also meine Tips 

1. 1 E-Mail Addy für eure WICHTIGEN u PERSÖNLICHEN SACHEN zb WoW, "MeinVZ", Online Banking etc

2. 2te E-Mail Addy (mit anderen Nick) für Anmeldungen in Raidforen warum auch im Handelschannel sind Schweine, wenn man sich da auf den Ihren Foren registriert kommen solche Phisingmails ganz schnell ins E-Mailfach

Und dann kann man schnell auch Ausfiltern von wem es kommt

Und wer gerne nackete Madle (o auch Männekens)sehen will sollte sich ne 3te Zulegen u die dort hinterlegen

Man o Man Schaltet das Ding zwischen den Ohren nicht immer ab wenn ihr Surft


----------



## EisblockError (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich hab bestimmt 5 emails, aber bekomme diese Fake mails nur auf emails, die nix mit WoW zu tun haben.


----------



## lilithb (26. Januar 2010)

danke an die, denen nichts besseres mit ihrer zeit anzufangen einfällt, als postings von leuten zu spamen, die gehackt wurden.
danke auch an das buffed team, neue postings bez haks zu sperren und einen auf einen 50++ seiten post zu verweisen. grosses kino


----------



## iomega1 (26. Januar 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> danke an die, denen nichts besseres mit ihrer zeit anzufangen einfällt, als postings von leuten zu spamen, die gehackt wurden.
> danke auch an das buffed team, neue postings bez haks zu sperren und einen auf einen 50++ seiten post zu verweisen. grosses kino



Das wichtigste steht sogar ganz am Anfang.
Da musst Du nicht mal 2 Seiten lesen.


----------



## lilithb (26. Januar 2010)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste steht sogar ganz am Anfang.
> Da musst Du nicht mal 2 Seiten lesen.



meinst du die untenstehenden schnipsel aus seite 1-2?
sorry, aber mmir hilft dieser post null und nichtig, es geht auch ausser dass beides um hacks geht um ein völlig anderes thema.....
aber naja...




Alcasim schrieb:


> Macht sich dein Krankenhausaufenthalt trotzdem bezahlt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Ciliu schrieb:


> Klar, is ja schließlich meine Family hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, das sie wenigstens den Sticky dann erkennen.
> Wer zu faul ist Passwort vergessen zu machen tut mir eh leid






Ciliu schrieb:


> na wenigstens hast du keinen "HILFEEEEEEEEEEE wurde gehaxx0rt"
> 
> Fred aufgemacht
> 
> ...






Rakelm schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas nich mehr sehen..."Acc gehackt was soll ich machn ?"
> auch wenn es ne Hilfe ist....
> 
> Ich frage mich wie es dazu kommen kann ?
> ...






Tzibit schrieb:


> hi


----------



## iomega1 (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich Anfang schreibe dann meine ich auch Anfang.
Oder für Dich natürlich auch sehr gerne noch etwas deutlicher.

Was genau verstehst Du denn am allerersten Posting nicht?
Wir helfen hier jedem gerne weiter.

Gesehen hast du es ja, zumindest hast Du ja ganz dienstbeflissen den Rest der ersten Seite (außer dem wichtigen Posting) sauber hier her kopiert.


----------



## Nazar (27. Januar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mal Mein Senf zum Thema Phisingmails
> 
> wo zur Hölle habt ihr nur eure E-Mail-Addy hinterlegt
> 
> ...



Ohne es zu wollen, hast Du den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Dir und und den intelligenten Leuten dieses Forums erkannt; diese haben nämlich ein Hirn zum Abzuschalten!


----------



## CrackmackONE (27. Januar 2010)

EDIT: egal^^


----------



## jeid (27. Januar 2010)

Wisst ihr eigentlich, was das geilste an so einer Sperrung ist? Man kann mit seinem Account nichtmal mehr im Blizz forum posten. Macht man es mit dem Account von einem Freund, wird man auf die Regeln hingewissen und um geduld gebeten. Dann wird der Post geschlossen. Macht man nen neuen Account, und posten was zu der Massnahme "Permanet Gebannt nach hack". Wird der Post geschlossen und man wird gebten sich an den Support zu wenden. Dann Wird der Post geschlossen. Es wird nicht mal zugelassen, das man darueber Diskutiert, oder sich auslaest. Ne sehr verwunderliche Vorgehensweise. 
Dieser Blizzard - Token, kostet der einmal 6 Euro, oder  monatlich?
Sollte ich den Account wieder bekommen, und ersthaft weiter spielen, werde ich mir wohl mal son Ding zulegen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, da die Lust darauf taeglich singt.


----------



## Shadria (27. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> ...Es wird nicht mal zugelassen, das man darueber Diskutiert, oder sich auslaest. Ne sehr verwunderliche Vorgehensweise.


Ich sehe auch keinen Diskussonsbedarf. Dein Acc wurde "gehackt".... Wiederherstellung läuft i.d.R. nur über den Support (per Webformular oder Telefon).



jeid schrieb:


> Dieser Blizzard - Token, kostet der einmal 6 Euro, oder monatlich?


Der Authenticator kostet aktuell 6,99 Eur (es werden KEINE Versandkosten berechnet). Der Preis ist einmalig, es fallen keine weiteren monatlichen Gebühren an.
Blizzard Authenticator im Blizz-Shop

Edit: es gibt auch noch die kostengünstige (0,49 Eur) Handy-Variante http://mobile.blizzard.com/


----------



## jeid (27. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen Diskussonsbedarf. Dein Acc wurde "gehackt".... Wiederherstellung läuft i.d.R. nur über den Support (per Webformular oder Telefon).



Im Grunde hast du Recht, weil die Vorgehenweise unter aller Sau ist, es sollte selbstverstaendlich sein, das es anders geht. Aber Kritik wird ueber den weg auch nicht zugelassen.

Am sonsten Danke fuer die Info. Da der Token an sich ja anscheinden dauerausverkauft ist, waere dann wohl die Handy version interessant. Mal Abwarten. 

Edit: Achso, das man fuer die Wiederherstellung den Account lahm legen muss, ist mir schon klar, aber permanent Bannen, nachdem der Hack gemeldet wurde, und das trotz sehr ausfuerlicher beschreibung, finde ich absolut daneben. Das ist fast so, als wenn du den verlust deiner Bankkarte meldest, und die dafuer dein konto Kuendigen, und das draufliegende Geld einfrieren, so ca. 2 - 3 Monate.
Wenn es aber wirklich nicht anders gehen wuerde, sollten se wenigstens sagen, das es so ist, und nicht schrieben, das wegen der besonderen schwere der verfehlung, keine wiederherstellung vorgesehen ist.

Ich kopiere einfach ein paar pasagen aus der Mail:

Hallo,

wir setzen Sie davon in Kenntnis, dass wir Ihren World of Warcraft Account bedauerlicherweise sperren mussten.

Account Name: ********
Hergang: Benutzen eines Drittanbieterprogrammes
Maßnahme: Account permanent gesperrt

Wir bedauern, dass wir diese Maßnahme ergreifen mussten. Es ist jedoch im Interesse der World of Warcraft-Community und der Integrität des Spiels, dass Ihnen Ihr Zugriff zu den World of Warcraft-Servern entzogen wird. ....



Aufgrund der Schwere, der mit Ihrem Account begangenen Verstöße, ist eine Reaktivierung Ihres Accounts keine Option. Wir bitten Sie darum von etwaigen Anfragen abzusehen, da keine Supportabteilung von Blizzard Entertainment zu Aussagen bezüglich dieser Angelegenheit authorisiert ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Account Administration Team
Blizzard Entertainment Europe

Wie gesagt, die kam 2 Tage nach dem ich den Hack gemeldet hatte. Nach arsenal ist auch wunderbar Nachzuvollziehen, wann ich da letzte mal im Game war, und wann ich dann wieder eingeloggt hatte.

Ich habe natuerlich auch direkt, auf die mail per webform reagiert, aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Und das ob wohl ich freundlich geblieben bin, trotz derbe ueber hoetem Blutdruck. Alles was ich wollte, war das die sich um per log-analyse um den account koemmern, der in der Zeit, in der ich nicht online war, weil ich daoc gezocked hatte, kuemmern, weil das der einzige kontakt zu dem Hacker sein muste. Dieser Sack hatte einen char erstellt, mit dem er den illegal erzielten Gewinn in Stormwind vorm Gilden vault gemult hatte.
Naja, eins werde ich auf jeden fall nicht machen: Einen Neuen account oeffnen und nochmal von vorne Anfangen.


----------



## Shadria (27. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> ...Achso, das man fuer die Wiederherstellung den Account lahm legen muss, ist mir schon klar, aber permanent Bannen, nachdem der Hack gemeldet wurde, und das trotz sehr ausfuerlicher beschreibung, finde ich absolut daneben....



Ich kann deinen Ärger über die Vorgehensweise von Blizz absolut nachvollziehen. Man hat manchmal den Eindruck das bei denen "die linke Hand nicht weiß was die rechte tut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich denke da sind halt viele "Arbeitsabläufe" automatisiert und bei der Vielzahl von "Hacks" dauert es wohl leider immer bis alle Infos zu einem Acc gesammelt sind. Andererseits darf man nicht vergessen, das die Charwiederherstellung eine Leistung von Blizz ist, die auf Kulanzbasis abläuft. Ein "Recht" auf Charwiederherstellung bzw. Wiederherstellung der Items usw. hat man generell nicht.
Ich drück dir die Daumen das du deinen Acc schnell (und komplett) wiederbekommst!

Am besten so gut wie es geht für PC-Sicherheit sorgen, "brain.exe" nutzen.... Authenticator zulegen (ja.. ich weiß.. der kostet was)... und dann ist es gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am allerwichtigsten: Leute, kauft kein Gold mehr! Nur deswegen gibts ja diese ganzen Acc-Hacks!


----------



## jeid (27. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Aber am allerwichtigsten: Leute, kauft kein Gold mehr! Nur deswegen gibts ja diese ganzen Acc-Hacks!




So, ich bin es nochmal, 
Gold hatte ich noch nie gekauft, finde ich auch nicht noetig, man kann gut selber verdienen, und die Quests geben auch ausreicht Ausruestung.
Aber mal was erfreuliches:
Ich habe es endlich geschaft, beim Support ueber das tele jemanden zu erreichen. Das kann ich nur empfehlen!! Mein Account wird in ner Halben Stunde wieder zugaenglich sein, und ich werde mir direkt auch einen token, bzw die Handyversion bestelle, falls der Token nicht verfuegbar ist. Bizz war auch nicht untaetig, den sie haben aufjedenfall rausgefunden, das der Angriff und die Verfehlungen von wo anderes statt gefunden haben. Trotzdem werden die Admin versuchen, alles wieder herzustellen. Ich freue mich schon, wieder questen zu koennen. Also wie gesagt, Tele support geht einfach schneller, und die Leute sind wirklich freundlich.
An alle die noch auf ne Reaktion warten, ich druecke euch die Daumen!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2010)

Nazar schrieb:


> Ohne es zu wollen, hast Du den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen Dir und und den intelligenten Leuten dieses Forums erkannt; diese haben nämlich ein Hirn zum Abzuschalten!




Meinst du wirklich?? den mein Hirn läuft anscheinend besser, den ich hab seid dem ich WoW-Spiele noch nie eine Fake-Mail bekommen.

Außerdem sollte das an die Leute gehen die überall ihre einzige E-Mail-Addy hinterlegen und sich dann wundern über Hacks.

aber anscheinend hattes du einen Miesen Tag u wolltest einfach nur irgendwas schreiben ohne dein Hirn wieder einzuschalten


----------



## Shadria (27. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> ...
> Gold hatte ich noch nie gekauft, finde ich auch nicht noetig, man kann gut selber verdienen, und die Quests geben auch ausreicht Ausruestung.
> ...


Meine Anmerkung über Goldkauf war auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern generell an alle "Goldkäufer". Diejenigen die Gold kaufen sind doch die Ursache für die ganzen "Acc-Hacks".
Man sollte nicht die Auswirkungen (Acc-Hacks) bekämpfen, sondern die Ursache und das sind nun mal die Goldkäufer. Punkt.

Ansonsten freut es mich, das du deinen Acc nun doch so kurzfristig wieder bekommen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (27. Januar 2010)

jeid schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du Recht, weil die Vorgehenweise unter aller Sau ist, es sollte selbstverstaendlich sein, das es anders geht. Aber Kritik wird ueber den weg auch nicht zugelassen.
> 
> Am sonsten Danke fuer die Info. Da der Token an sich ja anscheinden dauerausverkauft ist, waere dann wohl die Handy version interessant. Mal Abwarten.
> 
> ...



hi!

hab fast das selbe problem wie du, nur dass ich anscheinend mit 3tagen bann noch gut davon gekommen bin....
finds ne riesensauerei, da ich ja in der nacht NACH dem hack wieder online war und auch schon ausführlichen GM kontakt hatte und alles.
am nächsten tag nachmittags dann die mail mit der sperre.
auf die mailantwort natürlich keine reaktion.

hatte auch gestern versucht ein posting zu genau dem thema zu öffnen, das mit wieder geschlossen wurde, mit verweis hierher, was mir einfach mal nich weiterhilft und auch nicht mein thema ist.
ich wollte einfach mal sammeln, wie vielen leuten es so ergangen ist, dass sie nachdem sie gehackt wurden eine sperre bekommen haben.

und an all die superschlauen á la 'nutzt halt ein sicheres pw' 'haltet euren virenscanner aktuell' etc...
mein virenscanner zb hat mind 1x/tag ein update. mein pc hat 2x/woche einen mehrstündigen service-tag (reg-scan, spyware-scan, viren-scan.... bis auf den viren scan sogar mit jeweils 2!! verschiedenen progs....)
also spart euch diese comments.
mein pw hat(te) 23zeichen! buchstaben, sonderzeichen, ziffern.... quasi pgp-qualität.

alldas nutzt nichts, wenn die keylogger sich in addons verstecken, was bei mir offensichtlich der fall war.btw verwende ich sehr wenige addons, im prinzip nur den 'standard' wie omen/recount/pallypower/dbm/necrosis/wim/auctioneer
alle seit jahren nur via curse-client, manchmal buffed-blasc.
das ding is dass sich der keylogger schon sehr lange am pc befinden kann.

und, auch auf die gefahr hin, hier mit der aussage probleme zu bekommen:
nachdem ich gestern etwa 10h lang die tools laufen lassen habe, die blizz einem nach dem hack via email empfiehlt, habe ich nur eine warnmeldung bekommen... ==> das 2te tool: a-squared sagt folgendes: Win32.SuspectCrc!IK ==> Datei: c:\Programme\buffed\PlugIns\PBuffedBuddie.dll


----------



## Rethelion (27. Januar 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> alldas nutzt nichts, wenn die keylogger sich in addons verstecken,


Hm ich überleg jetzt gerade wie ich das schreiben soll^^
Es ist egal wo sich ein Trojaner befindet; ob in deinem Download oder im Addon-Ordner. Wenn dein AV eine Signatur für den Trojaner besitzt wird er auch gefunden. Wird er übersehen sollte spätestens beim Ausführen der Proaktive-Schutz, Hips oder sonst etwas ausschlagen. 
Ein Addon kann auch nie ein Trojaner sein solange es sich um eine .lua-Datei handelt; .dll,.exe,usw. haben im Addonordner nichts zu suchen.



lilithb schrieb:


> das 2te tool: a-squared sagt folgendes: Win32.SuspectCrc!IK ==> Datei: c:\Programme\buffed\PlugIns\PBuffedBuddie.dll


Dabei handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen Fehlalarm; "Suspect" sieht nach einem Heuristikfund aus, also einer Datei die einer Malware ähnelt.
Lad die PBuffedBuddie.dll mal auf www.virustotal.com hoch und schau was da rauskommt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Januar 2010)

Scheinbar erschliesst sich einigen hier immer noch nicht der Kern des Problems;

- Mittlerweile dürfte selbst Leuten mit einem "normalen" Durchschnitts IQ das Licht aufgegangen sein, dass man keine dubiosen Mails u. deren Anhänge öffnet, kein Gold kauft und alle weiteren Tipps, die in diese Richtung zielen. 

- Es schreiben aber immer mehr Leute, dass Sie all diese Handlungen nicht begangen haben und Internetsecurity installiert haben und und .. und trotzdem passiert es denen auch (mich eingeschlossen)

- Wenn ich dann noch lese, dass selbst Accounts kompromittiert werden, die monatelang nicht gespielt wurden, komme ich ins schmunzeln ... ich selbst fühle mich auch in keinster Weise mehr sicher ... scanne jeden Tag mein System einmal gründlich durch ... gefunden wird nie etwas... also ist die Trojaner/Keylogger Theorie eher ungültig. Ist ja bei vielen anderen nicht anders... und trotzdem rechne ich zur Zeit jeden abend damit, dass mein Char wieder naggisch herumsteht oder noch schlimmer; Das ich die Meldung bekomme; "Passwort ungültig + Sie brauchen ein zusätzliches Passwort, da Ihr Account mit einem Authentikator verbunden wurde." ... Das ist doch keine Spielqualität mehr ... Wenn dieses "Hacktheater" nicht bald ein Ende, hat, muss ich mich nach einem anderen Game umsehen ... gibt es mittlerweile ja genug von.. Ich behaupte mal frech, das Problem liegt bei Blizzard selbst ...


----------



## lilithb (27. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Scheinbar erschliesst sich einigen hier immer noch nicht der Kern des Problems;
> 
> - Mittlerweile dürfte selbst Leuten mit einem "normalen" Durchschnitts IQ das Licht aufgegangen sein, dass man keine dubiosen Mails u. deren Anhänge öffnet, kein Gold kauft und alle weiteren Tipps, die in diese Richtung zielen.
> 
> ...



!
so ist es. bin ja auch ein sicherheits-/privacyfreak, scanne regelmässig. service rgelmässig. pgp-subscribed emails, etcpp
bin nach 1,5tagen auch am ende mit meinen ideen, wie der hack zustande gekommen sein könnte.
nur 2 wege scheinen mir zu bleiben.
entweder mein user & pw wurde auf der battlenet seite rausgefischt duch ne vorgeschaltene seite. das wäre ein skandal seitens blizzard
oder es ging eben doch über ein addon und dann über ein so schlaues script, dass es diverse virenscanner&maleware- und spywaretools nicht erkannt haben. dafür gehen dann aber tatsächlich meine kentnisse nicht weit genug um das einschätzen zu können.
es gibt aber eben durchaus addons, die 'nach aussen' kommunizieren. und zwar sind das tools wie eben blasc von buffed oder der curse-client.
auf diese tools spricht ja auch kein scanner an, insofern kann sich natürlich so ein script -meiner logik zur folge- auch in einem anderen addon verstecken.

und nochmal. den fast grösseren skandal finde ich bei der sache, dass blizzard accounts sperrt, NACHDEM sie selbst festgestellt haben, dass selbiger gehackt wurde und NACHDEM bereits ingame-kontakt zu einem GM da war.
das mail ' Kompromittierter Account' habe ich am 25.01.10 23:09:10 erhalten.
online gegangen bin ich (ohne vorher mails zu checken, nach feierabend) 26.01.10 00:47:44 (maileingang bez von mir geändertes pw)
GM etwa eine stunde danach
dann: 'Blizzard Account Administration EU -- Account Suspension and Final Warning: 26.01.10 17:53:15

und genau das finde ich eine frechheit.
auf dieses mail hab ich sofort geantworte, antwort bisher keine...


----------



## Shadria (27. Januar 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> ...
> nur 2 wege scheinen mir zu bleiben.
> entweder mein user & pw wurde auf der battlenet seite rausgefischt duch ne vorgeschaltene seite. das wäre ein skandal seitens blizzard
> oder es ging eben doch über ein addon und dann über ein so schlaues script, dass es diverse virenscanner&maleware- und spywaretools nicht erkannt haben
> ...



Es gibt doch noch genügend andere Möglichkeiten wie Schadsoftware auf den heimischen PC gelangen kann. Sicherheitslücken durch die ausführbarer Code auf den Rechner gelangen kann gibt/gab es doch z.B. bei
- Adobe Reader
- Adobe Flash Player
- Webbrowser (IE, FF etc.)
- Sun Java
- Macromedia Flash Player
- Winamp
- Skype
- .....

Leider (!) ist es halt auch so, das der Einsatz von Programmen (Virenscanner, Rootkitscanner usw.) auch keine 100%ige Aussage darüber geben kann, ob ein System wirklich "sauber" ist. Die wohl momentan sicherste Methode die m.E. >99% Schutz gegen Acc-Diebstahl bietet ist wohl der Authenticator.

Solange das Geschäft mit "WoW-Gold" aber noch für die Kriminellen ertragreich läuft, solange lassen sich die "Hacker" wohl auch immer wieder was neues einfallen um an Acc-Daten zu kommen. Wenn man bedenkt das es Keylogger gibt, die speziell (!) für WoW entwickelt wurden... da kann ich nur annehmen, das das "Goldgeschäft" wohl sehr ertragreich sein muss. 

Das Blizz evtl. auch noch nachbessern muss bei der Sperrung von bereits wiederhergestellen Accounts sehe ich allerdings auch.

Mich würde da mal eine offizielle Zahl interessieren, du uns verrät wieviel Meldungen Blizz täglich bezüglich "gehackter" Accounst bekommt. Das wir so eine offizielle Zahl nie zu Gesicht bekommen werden ist mir allerdings auch klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilithb (27. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch genügend andere Möglichkeiten wie Schadsoftware auf den heimischen PC gelangen kann. Sicherheitslücken durch die ausführbarer Code auf den Rechner gelangen kann gibt/gab es doch z.B. bei
> - Adobe Reader
> - Adobe Flash Player
> - Webbrowser (IE, FF etc.)
> ...



ja, da hast natürlich recht, wobei dann ja der einzige 'Echte' schutz wäre, auf ner eigenen 'konsole' (eigene partition mit betriebssytem) auf der nur und ausschliesslich ein virenscanner, eine firewall und wow läuft...

zahlen bez. hacks fänd ich auch mal interessant, vor allem da ja im momant grad ne art hack-lawine zu rollen scheint.
darüber hinaus bin ich gespannt ob mir blizz die 3tage gametime wieder gutschreibt...


----------



## Mystikar (28. Januar 2010)

Eben erhielt ich eine Email, angeblich von BLizzard, wo man mir einen Link zur Verifizierung des geänderten PW mittgeteilt hat. Erstmal "wassss" "Schock" aber da ich mir ja nix vorwerfen muss, ich mein PW nicht geändert hatte, hab ich mir die Mail mal im Quelltext angesehen und da bestätigte sich meine Vermutung auch schon, man wird nicht nach worldofwarcraft.com umgeleitet, sondern auf eine Phishing Seite, wo das L in World eine 1 ist. Google spuckte einen Chinesische Betreiber aus, war ja auch klar.
Was mich aber nun an dieser Stelle extrem uwndert, woher haben "die" meine bei BLizzard registrierte Email adresse ? Ich habe das Gefühl, das Blizzard mit Battle.net ein riesen Problem hat, denn ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären wie mansonst zu den ganzen Email adressen kommen kann.
Vorab: NEIN, ich habe kein Gold gekauft etc, bin ein ganz normaler Spieler, der auch ohne Addons auskommt..jaa, das gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Januar 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> Eben erhielt ich eine Email, angeblich von BLizzard, wo man mir einen Link zur Verifizierung des geänderten PW mittgeteilt hat. Erstmal "wassss" "Schock" aber da ich mir ja nix vorwerfen muss, ich mein PW nicht geändert hatte, hab ich mir die Mail mal im Quelltext angesehen und da bestätigte sich meine Vermutung auch schon, man wird nicht nach worldofwarcraft.com umgeleitet, sondern auf eine Phishing Seite, wo das L in World eine 1 ist. Google spuckte einen Chinesische Betreiber aus, war ja auch klar.
> Was mich aber nun an dieser Stelle extrem uwndert, woher haben "die" meine bei BLizzard registrierte Email adresse ? Ich habe das Gefühl, das Blizzard mit Battle.net ein riesen Problem hat, denn ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären wie mansonst zu den ganzen Email adressen kommen kann.
> Vorab: NEIN, ich habe kein Gold gekauft etc, bin ein ganz normaler Spieler, der auch ohne Addons auskommt..jaa, das gibts
> 
> ...



Als nächstes erzählst du uns, dass du diese Mailadresse extra für den Battlenet-Account angelegt hast, gell?


----------



## ztryqer (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Account ist z. Z.t auch kompromittiert...

Heute gegen 11:00 kam eine eMail, dass mein Passwort geändert wurde - vom 'Hacker' halt. Diese eMail hat "Blizzard Entertainment" <noreply@*battle.net*> als Absender... 

Alle nachfolgenden, von mir oder Blizzard ausgelösten, Passwortänderungen wurden von "Blizzard Entertainment" <noreply@*blizzard.com*> bestätigt. Ist das bei euch auch so gewesen?


----------



## Mystikar (28. Januar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Als nächstes erzählst du uns, dass du diese Mailadresse extra für den Battlenet-Account angelegt hast, gell?



auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, genauso ist es auch.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Januar 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, genauso ist es auch.



Naja, ich hab auch ne Mail Adresse nur für Bnet u. co


----------



## Shadria (28. Januar 2010)

Mystikar schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich aber nun an dieser Stelle extrem uwndert, woher haben "die" meine bei BLizzard registrierte Email adresse ? Ich habe das Gefühl, das Blizzard mit Battle.net ein riesen Problem hat, denn ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären wie mansonst zu den ganzen Email adressen kommen kann.
> ...


Du hast evtl. einen Keylogger (oder Trojaner) auf deinem System... daran schon gedacht?


----------



## EisblockError (28. Januar 2010)

Achja:

Das mit dem Fake emails ist 100% nicht Blizzards schuld.

Ihr seid es selbst Schuld.

Hab auf meiner bei Bnet registrierten email noch nie eine Fakemail bekommen, bei meinen Trah mails bekomme ich am Tag 3 Stck.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (28. Januar 2010)

So ich habe meinen Acc wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst wird dann wohl auch das EQ kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystikar (28. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Du hast evtl. einen Keylogger (oder Trojaner) auf deinem System... daran schon gedacht?



Daran denke ich solang ich einen PC habe...also sehr lang schon, keine Sorge, was das angeht bin ich sehr sorgfältig.
ABER, in einigen Postings lese ich schon wieder kindliche dummheit heraus, also werde ich mich dieses Threads nun wieder fernhalten...jaja, wir sind alle selber Schuld....das Nivau sinkt also nicht nur ingame immer weiter.


----------



## Babrossa (28. Januar 2010)

Mein Acc. wurde Sonntag gehackt. Blizz hats mitbekommen und gleich gesperrt. Natürlich gleich Virencheck gemacht (sogar mit Fund) und neues Passwort geholt. Der ganze Acc wurde leergeräumt. Auf Anfrage beim Gm heißt es, dass es dauern wird, bis alles wiederhergestellt ist. Bin jetzt mal gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (28. Januar 2010)

Es wäre interessant zu erfahren wieviele von den "gehackten" ihre BNET emailadresse auch auf anderen Seiten verwenden.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (28. Januar 2010)

Für einige die sich den mobilen Authentikator holen wollen, aber ihr mobiltelefon den nicht unterstützt, habe ich im offiziellen Forum eine schönen Thread gefunden. Hier wird erklärt wie man auch sein Handy den Authentikator bekommt, obwohl das Handy nicht angeboten wird. Es wird auch von einem Forumoffiziellen gesagt, dass man diese Möglichkeit auf eigene Gefahr benutzt und Blizzard keine Haftung für defekte Handys übernimmt. Also schaut euch doch mal den Thread an, und vielleicht kann der Threadersteller(wie auch mir) ein paar weiteren Menschen da draussen zu mehr Accountsicherheit verhelfen. (PS: Habe es bei meinem Handy probiert, und er läuft ohne Probleme)
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=11541814562&postId=115406160373&sid=3#0

Mfg Lell


----------



## ztryqer (28. Januar 2010)

Lell@Lordaeron schrieb:


> Für einige die sich den mobilen Authentikator holen wollen, aber ihr mobiltelefon den nicht unterstützt...


Danke für den Tipp, läuft.


----------



## Nanimo (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab am 28.01.2010 auch die tolle eMail im Briefkasten gehabt das mein Account gehackt wurde und der Hacker mir nen Authenticator vorgeschaltet hat. Der auch schnell vom Support entfernt wurde.

Was mich nur wundert ist das der Account am 28.01.2010 online war obwohl das garnicht möglich war da der Account am 23.01.10 zuende war. Ich glaube kaum das der Hacker nen Monat zahlen würde zum Farmen und laut Arsenal haben alle Chars noch alles an was sie vorher auch getragen haben.
Aber es soll ja eine Lücke geben mit der man ohne Abo zocken kann wen ich das irgendwo mal richtig gelesen habe oder?!

Nur ist die Zahlung jetzt Blockiert so das ich nicht zocken kann und das am Wochenende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nicht wirklich Lust 1-2 Wochen zu warten bis da irgendwas wieder geht. Hab 3 eMails zur Zeit bei Blizzard im Umlauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hortho (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hab da mal eine Frage wie lange bruacht Blizz um gehackte & gesperrte Accs wieder freizuschalten ?
Habs am letzten Samstag (22.01.2010) gemerkt, und direkt online ein Ticket geschrieben. 
Bis jetzt hat sich ausser der bestätigung noch nichts getan. 

Is das normal weil besonders Kundenfreundlich finde ich das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MasterOfFight (31. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe es nicht, ich verstehe es überhaupt nicht wie ihr das alles schafft!

Ich habe nun meinen Account seit der open Beta von wow.
Habe seitdem erst 1 mal mein pw gewechselt.
Man sollte sich halt kein pw nehmen das 123456 ist oder sowas.
Ic hab ein relativ langes pw mit buchstaben und zahlen.
Ich besitze Avast Antivirus, Adaware und Spybot installier das ich alle 1-2 wochen mal laufen lasse.

Nicht einmal ein prob gehabt, daher verstehe ich das ganze nicht so....


----------



## Shadria (31. Januar 2010)

Hortho schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab da mal eine Frage wie lange bruacht Blizz um gehackte & gesperrte Accs wieder freizuschalten ?
> ...


Eine Zeitspanne zwischen ein paar Stunden und ein paar Wochen scheint üblich zu sein wenn man sich die ganzen Threads so durchliest.

Offizielles Blizz-Statement:


> _Habt Geduld: _ Trotz allem Engagement und Effizienz benötigen unsere Supportmitarbeiter Zeit, um euren Fall genauestens zu überprüfen. Bleibt bitte daher in der Zeit, in der sie eurem Fall nachgehen, geduldig – ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass sie euch schnellstmöglich kontaktieren!


Es gibt keinen festgelegten Zeitraum in dem Blizz alles wiederherstellen muss. Dir wird wohl nichts übrig bleiben als einfach abzuwarten.


----------



## peddy3008 (1. Februar 2010)

huhu

na das war ein schreck.Ich wurde durch einen guten Freund heute morgen aus dem schlaf geklingelt und er hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich gerade on bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NA das war ein schreck.Klar das ich mir beim hektischen Aufstehen direkt einen Krampf in der Wade zugezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin direkt ins TS und meine Gildies die gerade on waren haben alle ein Ticket geschrieben das mein Account gehackt wird.
Ich habe dann sofort mich auf der WoW seite angemeldet.Das ging Gott sei Dank.
Dann habe ich mein pw geändert und meine Email Addy.Bin sofort ins Spiel mit diesen neuen Daten.
Klappte wunderbar.

Ich wurde mit meinem Mainchar dann rausgeworfen und stand mit einem Twink in SW rum.
Jetzt kommt meine eigentliche Frage an euch.
Der Freund der das Dilemma bemerkt hat ,hat meinen Mainchar verfolgt und beobachtet was der da so treibt.

Dabei lief immer ein Level 1 Char neben meinem Main her und die beiden haben fröhlich meine Sachen hin und her getauscht.
Nach etwa 20 Minuten hat sich tatsächlich endlich ein GM gemeldet und wir haben die Situation aufgeklärt.Doch anstatt das dieser Char der EINDEUTIG meine Sachen gehandelt und ins AH gestellt hat gebannt wird.Ist der nach 2 std wieder mit seinem Level 1 Char on und schaut nach seinen Auktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso wurde dieser nicht sofort gebannt ??
Ich wurde darüber informiert was ich am besten tun kann jetzt und habe auch brav alles gemacht.Nun muss ich warten bis alles wieder hergestellt wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der GM hat mir allerdings Mut gemacht und gesagt das auch die Sachen aus meiner Gilde (bin Gildenmeisterin) alle wieder hergestellt werden würden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss noch nicht wie aber so einen Authent... werde ich mir unter GARANTIE besorgen.
Und wehe dem Hacker er läuft mir über den Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Clyon (1. Februar 2010)

Hi

Ich habe mir gestern um ca. 21 Uhr einen Gästeaccount erstellt.

Dann habe ich bis 23:30 Uhr gespielt.

Als ich mich eben einloggen wollte, kam die Meldung, dass mein Passwort falsch ist.

Dann hab ich mein E-Mail Postfach überprüft, und da war folgende Mail im Postfach:



> Ihr Passwort wurde kürzlich über die Accountverwaltungsseite geändert.
> 
> *** Sollten Sie diese Änderung vorgenommen haben, betrachten Sie diese E-Mail bitte als gegenstandslos.
> 
> ...



Nun meine Frage.

Wie ist es möglich das jemand mein Passwort ändern kann, ohne Zugriff auf mein E-Mail Account zu haben?

Oder wie kann es sein, dass dies innerhalb von 3 Stunden passiert ist? (Die Mail kam um 23:52 Uhr)


Bitte um Hilfe.. Möchte nicht dass so etwas nochmal passiert.



mfg


----------



## Mindadar (1. Februar 2010)

Schau mal. Oben ist ein /sticky thread der dieses thema behandelt. Und ich denke das du dir nen Keylogger/Trojaner eingefangen hast schon vorm wow spielen durch zb auf Kino.** filme im flashformat schauen oder so


----------



## Creciente (1. Februar 2010)

Bei Schneesturm ist es nunmal so, dass man per Mail nur informiert wird über Änderungen am Account, aber nicht wirklich Zugriff auf die Emails haben muss.
Dieser Sicherheitsmangel ist Blizzard auch vollkommen bewusst, wie mir erst kürzlich durch 2 Mitarbeiterinnen von Blizzard bestätigt wurde.

Dein Rechner war vorher mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schon kompromitiert und du kannst froh sein, dass in deinen Account noch nicht so viel Arbeit und Zeit investiert wurde wie bei manch anderen Spieler, die in letzter Zeit gehackt wurden.

Wenn es dich ein wenig beruhigt, stell dir einfach vor wie sehr sich der Hacker geärgert haben muss als er einen völlig wertlosen Account (im Vergleich zu Einem, der schon seit Jahren besteht) vorfand. Hier ist Zeit wirklich noch Geld.


Gruß Cre


----------



## Liiu (1. Februar 2010)

Clyon schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe.. Möchte nicht dass so etwas nochmal passiert.



Authenticator.

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Authenticator.
> 
> Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!



Naja, vielleicht doch noch...
Ich stelle die Sinnhaftigkeit eine Authenticators bei einem Test-Account in Frage.

Texte lesen und verstehen sollte man doch gekonnt miteinander verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE: Oben im Sticky schauen, ich vermute, du hast einen Keylogger/Virus/Trojaner auf dem Rechner, der deine Login-Daten direkt weitergeschickt hat.


----------



## Starfros (1. Februar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Authenticator.
> 
> Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!



Es war ein Gästeaccount....


mehr ist DAZU nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Februar 2010)

Sicherheitslücke!!!!!!!!!!!!11111 eins eins elf


----------



## b1ubb (1. Februar 2010)

find ich einfach nur hammer.

warum macht man sich überhaupt die mühe eine gästeaccount zu hacken?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mein, da ist es zu 99% sicher das die KEIN Gold haben
Keine Items zum verkaufen
weder irgendwelche Steine/kräuter usw.

und das ganze nach 3 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin ein wenig verblüfft muss ich sagen.

ich kann mir nur vorstellen das du entweder ein keylogger am PC hast,
oder das dein passwort "kennwort" oder so ein crap ist. 
was jeder sofort probieren würde, ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## Cybereule (1. Februar 2010)

Das B1ubb lebt noch? ;D

Naja, der Hacker wusste wohl nicht dass es sich um einen Gäste Acc handelt, wie auch?


----------



## Toraka' (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Da gibt es wirklich keine Entschuldigung, war zwar vermutlich ein Keylogger aber trotzdem...

E E E EPIC FAIL

Rechner sauber machen und gut ist...


ach, B1ubb gibts echt noch.

Los B1ubb!


----------



## Cybereule (1. Februar 2010)

Über mir sehen sie einen Affen, nicht zu nah rangehen! Bissig!

Sonst gehts aber noch? :x


Kann nicht jeder so ein Pro sein wie du  * hust *




Los melde mich einem Moderator :x


----------



## Eox (1. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> find ich einfach nur hammer.
> 
> warum macht man sich überhaupt die mühe eine gästeaccount zu hacken??
> 
> ...


Woher soll der Hacker wissen das es ein Gästeaccount ist...


Achja... Jeder der als Passwort fic#en hat sollte das Passwort ändern.
Das ist einer der meist benutzten Passwörter. Genau so wie 123456.
Am besten nie ein Passwort benutzen was mit einem selbst zutuhn hat.
Auch bei der Geheimfrage nie richtig antworten, sonder eher irgendein art Code benutzen.
Denn wenn man auf seinem Facebook profil schreibt "Meine lieblingsfarbe ist Gelb" und die 
Geheimfrage "Was ist ihre Lieblingsfarbe?" ist, ist es recht leicht ans PW zu kommen.

Aber ich denke mal du hast einen Keylogger oder sowas auf deinem PC. Anders kann es kaum sein
oder es gibt wirklich eine Sicherheitslücke und das bezweifel ich mal^^


----------



## Nimeroth (1. Februar 2010)

Du hast wohl zu 99.99% einen Keylogger auf deinem System. Der greift automatisch deine Daten ab und schickt sie weiter. Diejeniger, die hinter dem ganzen stecken wissen nicht ob das ein Gäste Account ist oder nicht.
Was mir an deiner Stelle mehr Sorgen machen würde, ist das dieser KEylogger auch alles andere mitloggen könnte(!). Solltest du also am selben System Online Banking oder Ähnliches betreiben, würde ich da schnellstens reagieren.
Der wohl prominenteste Trojaner aktuell dürfte xml-inc.dll sein. Schau mal ob sich diese Datei auf deinem System befindet. Alternativ:

Start -> Ausführen -> "msconfig" eintippen. Solltest du nun dort unter "Systemstart" einen Eintrag finden welcher die o.g Datei mittels RunDll.exe lädt, biste im Club dabei. Wenn nicht, hast du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen anderen Keylogger aufm System.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Eox (1. Februar 2010)

Also jeder der kein Geld für eine Firewall und ein Antiviren Programm ausgeben möchte, sollte sich am besten Zone Alarm und Avira oder wie die heißen holen.
So kann man wenigstens etwas sicherer sein.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Also jeder der kein Geld für eine Firewall und ein Antiviren Programm ausgeben möchte, sollte sich am besten Zone Alarm und Avira oder wie die heißen holen.
> So kann man wenigstens etwas sicherer sein.



Also, dann wenigstens die Microsoft Security Essentials. Auch wenn die so heißen gibts sie trotzdem auf Deutsch. Nur bei MS kann man sicher sein, das die nicht selber Dein Paßwort abgreifen - wenn sie das nämlich wollten, hätten sies schon. Übrigens: die MSEs haben in allen Tests bisher gut oder sehrgut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Sabrina1 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Programmierbare Computerschädlinge greifen über wiegend auf C: zu,bzw da wo sich das Betriebssystem befindet.
Ein WOW hat da nix zu suchen,man kann bequem WOW von eine Externe Festplatte starten oder von eine andere Partition ohne das es spürbar schlechter läuft.
Gute Hacker Ziele dürften auf der BS Partition sein der Dokumenten Ordner und das Temp Verzeichnis sowie , Downloaded Installations,Downloaded Program Files,
System 32 und andere Windows Verzeichnisse.
Ein Hacker wird durch Gilden Ranking und Asenal die Arbeit erleichtert.Der Hacker schaut auf die Topgilden, geht anschließen im Arsenal schaut sich die Gilden interne Ränge an,
und schwupp die wupp.Ein Rang 2-3 dürfte wohl vollen Zugriff auf die Gildenbank haben,die kann man als Hacker natürlich gleich mitnehmen.

Ganz schützen kann man sich eh nicht obwohl ich mal behaupte das oben mit der Beste Schutz ist.
Ein Bekannten haben die 3 Mal gehackt,es lag nur an ein Firmware Update des Routers.

Eine Übersicht von Computerschädlinge füge ich hier ein:


Malware
Als *Malware* (ein Kofferwort von engl. _*mal*__icious_ »boshaft« und _Soft__*ware*_) bezeichnet man Computerprogramme, welche vom Benutzer unerwünschte (schädliche) Funktionen ausführen. Da ein Benutzer im Allgemeinen keine schädlichen Programme duldet, sind die Schadfunktionen gewöhnlich getarnt oder die Software läuft gänzlich unbemerkt im Hintergrund (Typisierung siehe unten).

*Computerviren* sind die älteste Art der Malware, sie verbreiten sich, indem sie Kopien von sich selbst in Programme, Dokumente oder Datenträger schreiben. Einen teilweise defekten Virus nennt man „Intended Virus". Dieser bewirkt meist nur eine „Erstinfektion" einer Datei, ist jedoch nicht fähig sich weiter zu reproduzieren.

 Ein *Computerwurm* ähnelt einem Computervirus, verbreitet sich aber direkt über Netzwerke wie das Internet und versucht, in andere Computer einzudringen.

 Ein *Trojanisches Pferd* ist eine Kombination eines (manchmal nur scheinbar) nützlichen Wirtsprogrammes mit einem versteckt arbeitenden, bösartigen Teil, oft Spyware oder eine Backdoor. Ein Trojanisches Pferd verbreitet sich nicht selbst, sondern wirbt mit der Nützlichkeit des Wirtsprogrammes für seine Installation durch den Benutzer.

 Eine *Backdoor* ist eine verbreitete Schadfunktion welche üblicherweise durch Viren, Würmer oder Trojanische Pferde eingebracht und installiert wird. Es ermöglicht Dritten einen unbefugten Zugang („Hintertür") zum Computer, jedoch versteckt und unter Umgehung der üblichen Sicherheitseinrichtungen. Backdoors werden oft genutzt um den kompromittierten Computer als Spamverteiler oder für Denial-of-Service-Angriffe zu missbrauchen.

 Als *Spyware* bezeichnet man Programme, die Informationen über die Tätigkeiten des Benutzers sammeln und an Dritte weiterleiten. Ihre Verbreitung erfolgt meist durch Trojaner.

 Ein *Keylogger* (dt. *Tastaturrekorder*) ist eine Hard- oder Software, die dazu verwendet wird, die Eingaben des Benutzers an einem Computer mitzuprotokollieren und dadurch zu überwachen oder zu rekonstruieren. Keylogger werden beispielsweise von Crackern verwendet, um an vertrauliche Daten – etwa Kennworte oder PIN – zu gelangen. Ein Keylogger kann dazu sämtliche Eingaben aufzeichnen oder gezielt auf Schlüsselwörter wie z. B. "Password" warten und dann erst aufzeichnen, um Speicherplatz zu sparen

*Phishing* (engl. fishing = abfischen, die ursprünglich beim Kofferwort phreaking aufgetretene Abwandlung von f zu ph wird hier wegen der Konnotation der Hinterhältigkeit und betrügerischen Trickserei verwendet) ist eine Form des Trickbetrugs im Internet. Dabei wird per E-Mail versucht, den Empfänger irrezuführen und zur Herausgabe von Zugangsdaten und Passwörtern zu bewegen. Dies bezieht sich in den meisten Fällen auf Online-Banking und andere Bezahlsysteme.

 Oft werden auch *Dialer* (Einwahlprogramme auf Telefon-Mehrwertrufnummern) zur Malware gezählt, obwohl sie grundsätzlich nicht dazu zählen. Illegale Dialer-Programme allerdings führen die Einwahl heimlich – unbemerkt vom Benutzer – durch und fügen dem Opfer (oft erheblichen) finanziellen Schaden zu (Telefonrechnung).

*Rootkit*

 Ein Rootkit ist eine Technologie oder auch Software, die dazu dient Malware vor dem Benutze und der Sicherheitssoftware zu verstecken. Dazu greift das Rootkit tief in das Betriebssystem ein, wartet auf Anfragen an das Betriebssystem und manipuliert die Antworten an den Benutzer oder die Sicherheitssoftware.






MFG Sabrina


----------



## Blutdämon (2. Februar 2010)

hab da mal ne frage ne freundin von mir wurde kürzlich gehackt und hat dann nun seit heute ihren account wieder im besitz (authenticator wurde auch vom hacker benutzt..) nun hat sie aber einen permanenten ban drauf wegen angeblichem goldhandel wisst ihr ob der account wieder freigeschaltet werden kann oder nicht?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Februar 2010)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage ne freundin von mir wurde kürzlich gehackt und hat dann nun seit heute ihren account wieder im besitz (authenticator wurde auch vom hacker benutzt..) nun hat sie aber einen permanenten ban drauf wegen angeblichem goldhandel wisst ihr ob der account wieder freigeschaltet werden kann oder nicht?



*Ich bin mit der Sperrung meines Accounts nicht einverstanden. An wen kann ich mich in einem solchen Fall wenden?*


Jede Entscheidung, einen Account betreffend, beruht auf stichhaltigen Beweisen und wurde sehr sorgfältig durch mehrere Personen beurteilt, um einen korrekten Ablauf sicherzustellen.

Falls Sie, nachdem Sie unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen gelesen haben, mit einer Account Sperrung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an uns.

*Artikel-ID: *22507


----------



## joker1357 (2. Februar 2010)

Aber das schlimme ist ja
Der account von meinem bro wurde gehackt...
Und keiner kümmert sich darum
Dem server is es woll egal was is
Und was ich tuen würde habe ich auch noch nicht gedacht..


----------



## joker1357 (2. Februar 2010)

und das mit dem hack ist schon 2 montate her -.-


----------



## Blutdämon (2. Februar 2010)

kay dankeschön werd ich ihr mal sagen hoffe es hilft ihr


----------



## Blutdämon (2. Februar 2010)

hat ers webformular geschickt?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Programmierbare Computerschädlinge greifen über wiegend auf C: zu,bzw da wo sich das Betriebssystem befindet.
> Ein WOW hat da nix zu suchen,man kann bequem WOW von eine Externe Festplatte starten oder von eine andere Partition ohne das es spürbar schlechter läuft.
> Gute Hacker Ziele dürften auf der BS Partition sein der Dokumenten Ordner und das Temp Verzeichnis sowie , Downloaded Installations,Downloaded Program Files,
> System 32 und andere Windows Verzeichnisse.




Kannst du mir das erklären?
WoW auf eine andere Partition zu verschieben ändert überhaupt nichts; und was ist denn ein programmierbarer Computerschädling?
Also was du da geschrieben hast hat nichts mit Schutz zu tun und der zweite Teil deines Posts ist einfach nur aus Wikipedia kopiert.


----------



## Blutdämon (3. Februar 2010)

Blutdämon schrieb:


> hab da mal ne frage ne freundin von mir wurde kürzlich gehackt und hat dann nun seit heute ihren account wieder im besitz (authenticator wurde auch vom hacker benutzt..) nun hat sie aber einen permanenten ban drauf wegen angeblichem goldhandel wisst ihr ob der account wieder freigeschaltet werden kann oder nicht?



nice blizz kann auch schnell sein 20 min nach dem ich das gepostet hab hat sies formular abgeschickt und um 21uhr war ihr acc wieder offen =D


----------



## Sabrina1 (3. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das erklären?
> WoW auf eine andere Partition zu verschieben ändert überhaupt nichts; und was ist denn ein programmierbarer Computerschädling?
> Also was du da geschrieben hast hat nichts mit Schutz zu tun und der zweite Teil deines Posts ist einfach nur aus Wikipedia kopiert.



Natürlich ändert sich da was erheblich sogar.Sind und Zweck des Partitionieren ist eben das,..das Betriebssystem alleine für sich läuft,eine Backup Funktion auch dann gewährleistet ist wenn
fast gar nix mehr geht,wichtige Programme werden umgeleitet und bieten fast keine Schwachstelle mehr. 
Wie soll der Computervirus den wissen das es sich um mehre Festplatten handelt .?
Ein programmierbarer Computerschädling ist ein Computerschädling der das Betriebssystem als Schwachstelle Nutz.

Ich versuche es mal zu verdeutlichen:
Man hat eine Festplatte und Partitioniert diese in 2 Bereiche also C: und D:.
C:Wird als Primäre Partition erstellt und auf Aktiv gesetzt,darauf befindet sich das Betriebssystem in den Beispiel.
D:Wird als Logische Erweiterte Partition erstellt,da befindet sich wichtige Dateien.Programme und das Backup.


Von Außerhalb erkennt man jetzt nur eine Partition wohl,nähmlich die Primäre Partition auf das sich das Betriebssystem befindet.
Kurz um WOW ist nur die Schwachstelle im Verbindung mit den Betriebssystem,man kann beides von einander abkoppeln.
Viele Rechner aus den Bekanntenkreis funktionieren ähnlich so wie in den oben genannten Beispiel.Hack-Attacken wie W32 Worm haben
immer nur auf C: zugegriffen (bzw.Da wo sich das Betriebssystem befindet) alle anderen Partitionen blieb verschont.
Accronis bietet da sehr gute Lösungen an um die Festplatten vernünftig zu Strukturieren ,ich nutze es schon Jahre lang,bin sehr zufriedenen.


MFG Sabrina


----------



## Sabrina1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,als Ergänzung sei nochmal gesagt das man alle externen (Festplatten)
als Logische Laufwerke einrichten kann.

Logisch ist eben logisch,irgendwo da irgendwo aber auch nicht.

MFG Sabrina


----------



## peddy3008 (3. Februar 2010)

HUhu

ich würde gerne wissen ob man nach einer ggewissen wartezeit irgendwo mal nachfragen kann was denn nun mit den Sachen ist die abhanden gekommen sind beim hacken (Rüsi,Gold ect..)
Hat da wer erfahrungen mit gemacht?

lg


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (3. Februar 2010)

Du kannst ein Ticket schreiben, wenn du ungeduldig bist, bekommts dann aber keinen GM zu sprechen, sondern einen Ingame Brief wo steht, ihr Fall steckt zurzeit in der Warteschlange, und du sollst dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (3. Februar 2010)

Aber ich glaube Zurzeit haben die Viel um die Ohren, eine Freundin die der Account gehackt wurde wartet seit letzter Woche Donnerstag auf ihre Sachen. 
Böse Zungen munkeln, es sind Ferien....


----------



## Rethelion (3. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich da was erheblich sogar.Sind und Zweck des Partitionieren ist eben das,..das Betriebssystem alleine für sich läuft,eine Backup Funktion auch dann gewährleistet ist wenn fast gar nix mehr geht


Bis dahin stimme ich dir zu, aber dann:



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> ,wichtige Programme werden umgeleitet und bieten fast keine Schwachstelle mehr.
> Wie soll der Computervirus den wissen das es sich um mehre Festplatten handelt .?


Was interessiert es einen Trojaner ob man mehrere Partitionen hat und wo welche Programme liegen?
Der Trojaner wird ausgeführt, setzt sich in irgendeinem beliebigen Ordner und schon ist das System infiziert. Und einem Keylogger ist es auch egal wo die WoW.exe liegt, entweder schneidet er alles mit, was durch die Tastatur eingegeben wird, oder er wartet bis die WoW.exe im Taskmanager auftaucht und wird dann aktiv.

Es gibt keinen Trojaner der explizit überprüft ob z.B. World of Warcraft installiert ist und sich erst dann ins System setzt. Und Sicherheitslücken können genauso ausgenutzt werden; geh mit dem Firefox auf eine Site auf der ein Exploit liegt und du wirst, unabhängig vom Programmpfad, infiziert werden.



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Von Außerhalb erkennt man jetzt nur eine Partition wohl,nähmlich die Primäre Partition auf das sich das Betriebssystem befindet.


Von Außerhalb? Wenn jemand Zugriff auf deinen PC mit einem Trojaner hat, dann sieht er alles.


Ich weiss nicht, irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(was wäre eigentlich ein Beispiel für nicht programmierbaren Malware?^^)


----------



## DreiHaare (3. Februar 2010)

Sabrina ist ja niedlitsch. Will wohl Tipps geben, die aber mit der Realität sowas von nichts zu tun haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maskenball (3. Februar 2010)

Was ich im zusammenhang mit gehackten accounts toll finde...(ironie) das Blizzard zur zeit nur Eliten mit Kreditkarten, oder Kindern mit Zugang zu elterlichen Kreditkarten im Blizzard shop die möglichkeit läßt, sich den  Authenticator zu kaufen..... 

Auf die Nachfrage warum denn nicht für User von einem Battle.Net account auch eine direkt Überweisung oder Abbuchung zur Verfügung steht, wurde per mail gesagt, es sei zu aufwendig das zu implementieren.... 

und den Mobile Authenticator wird für zu wenige Handy typen angeboten als das es funktioniert (mein N97 wird unter anderem auch nicht unterstützt)...

DA will man nachdem man gehackt worden ist, was für seinen Acc tun und es ist nur möglich wenn man eine Kreditkarte hat.... 

eigentlich sehr unfair


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

*hust*Ebay*hust* Leider die einzige Möglichkeit bisher für Leute ohne Kreditkarten-Zugang oder passendem Handy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (3. Februar 2010)

Nicht ganz, schaut mal auf Seite 18, da habe ich schonmal was geschrieben. Undzwar führt euch der Link in das offizielle WOW-Forum, wo erklärt wird, wie man den mobilen Authentikator auf jedes Handy bekommt, selbst wenn es nicht unterstützt wird. Viele werden sagen, dass ist illegal, ist es aber nicht., denn man bezahlt ja trotzdem die 50 Cent und somit hat Blizzard sein Geld und ist glücklich.


----------



## Sabrina1 (4. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,Naja ganz schützen kann man sich überhaupt nicht habe ich ja nicht gesagt,aber einiges 
eingrenzen.
Und ein Trojaner wird ja mit ein ein Wirtsprogramm übertragen,in den Moment muss oder sollte doch
die Firewall und der Virenwächter aktiv werden,wenn ich das aus versehen ausführe.Das kann ich natürlich überall ausführen und installieren.Aber wie den auch sei der Computerschädling ist eh schneller wie der Bekämpfer.

*Trotzdem sind die Leute doch auch dann gefährdet wenn Sie nicht im Game sind,und nicht das Spiel starten.*
Und das kann ich von meiner sie ganz ausschließen sogar, in dem ich die Festplatten ganz Abklemme.
Auch einer Logische Partition ist nicht Aktiv.

Aber muss jeder selber Wissen ob er aus Bequemlichkeit ,die von Windows vorgeschlagene Ordner benutzt
und darin abspeichert jeder Hacker freut sich darüber.Auch Registrierung Pfade lassen sich den immer leicht zurückverfolgen
das macht jeden Hacker auch Spaß.

Wenn ich mir natürlich ein Programm (z.B Addon für WOW)installiere egal wo hin, wo sich
ein Trojaner drin befindet,dann bin ich selber der depp.

MFG Sabrina


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Naja ganz schützen kann man sich überhaupt nicht



Doch kann man, aber das wäre für den normalen User zu aufwändig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sabrina1 schrieb:


> *Trotzdem sind die Leute doch auch dann gefährdet wenn Sie nicht im Game sind,und nicht das Spiel starten.*
> Und das kann ich von meiner sie ganz ausschließen sogar, in dem ich die Festplatten ganz Abklemme.
> Auch einer Logische Partition ist nicht Aktiv.



Mir ist einfach nicht klar was du mit der Methode bezwecken willst. Mal angenommen ein Trojaner könnte sich nur auf der Systemplatte festsetzen, was sicher auch oft so ist, dann wäre deine Partition schonmal sauber. Aber der Trojaner hat dein System trotzdem identifiziert, er kann dann immer noch alles mitloggen und die Kontrolle über dein System erlangen.



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Aber muss jeder selber Wissen ob er aus Bequemlichkeit ,die von Windows vorgeschlagene Ordner benutzt
> und darin abspeichert jeder Hacker freut sich darüber



Warum soll sich ein Hacker freuen, wenn er sieht das WoW unter dem Standardpfad installiert ist? (Mal abgesehen davon, dass es keine Hacker gibt die WoW-Accounts stehlen)


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Wie Rethelion ja schon andeutet und wie hier bestimmt erst wenige dutzend Mal erwaehnt wurde: Niemand hackt Accounts. Die Accounts werden mit gephishten oder per Keylogger abgefangenen Zugangsdaten gepluendert. Und da ist es Wurst ob WoW auf einer anderen Partition installiert wurde, ob man die externe Festplatte abzieht oder man den Installationsordner "Friedas Urlaubsphotos" nennt. Denn der Keylogger schaut einfach, ob der passende Prozess gestartet wurde und sobald das geschehen ist, zeichnet er alle Tastatureingaben auf und verschickt sie fleissig. Im Anhang macht er noch einen Witz darueber, dass der User sein WoW auf der externen Festplatte verstecken wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Niemand hackt Accounts. Die Accounts werden mit gephishten oder per Keylogger abgefangenen Zugangsdaten gepluendert.


Letztlich Wortklauberei. Blizzard nennt es in seinen FAQs auch "gehackt".
Wie auch immer, ich hab mir einen Authenticator zugelegt. Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte ihn sich holen. Bemerkungen wie "ick hab kein bock zwei passwörter einzugeben" sind auch überflüssig, sechs Zahlen wird man noch eintippen können.
Ich hab mich mit dem Teil angefreundet, weniger mit dem Kernhundwelpen. Verbreitet irgendwie Unruhe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2010)

Mehr als Wortklauberei. Details, sicherlich.

Ein Authenticator ist das einzig sinnvolle, damit hebelt man Phishing und Keylogging gnadenlos aus.


----------



## Sabrina1 (4. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Doch kann man,



Hallo,Stimme ich nicht zu: Schädlinge nutzen Schwachstellen im System aus,nachdem das bekannt Geworden ist werden erst Maßnahmen ergriffen via Updates.
(auch Virenwächter)



Rethelion schrieb:


> Mir ist einfach nicht klar was du mit der Methode bezwecken willst. Mal angenommen ein Trojaner könnte sich nur auf der Systemplatte festsetzen, was sicher auch oft so ist, dann wäre deine Partition schonmal sauber. Aber der Trojaner hat dein System trotzdem identifiziert, er kann dann immer noch alles mitloggen und die Kontrolle über dein System erlangen.


Auch hier ganz einfache Kiste:Es geht nicht nur um Trojaner,sondern Worm,Virus und andere eingriffe.Wenn das System kaputt ist es kein Problem es in 10
Minuten wieder herzustellen,aber nicht mit Windows Backup Funktion,die auch dann von den kaputten Windows noch ein Backup anfertigt.
Sondern ein Backup von ein frisch aufgesetzten System ohne Internet Auftritt was irgendwann mal angefertigt wurde,dieses lagert natürlich auf eine andere _Partition_.
Man kann ein Backup sogar auf eine DVD mittlerweile Brennen.




Rethelion schrieb:


> Warum soll sich ein Hacker freuen, wenn er sieht das WoW unter dem Standardpfad installiert ist? (Mal abgesehen davon, dass es keine Hacker gibt die WoW-Accounts stehlen)



Weil man daraus wichtige Daten lesen kann Beispiel weise aus den WTF Ordner.Was ich sagen will ist ganz einfach,es geht nicht um ein Trojaner den ich selber über ein Wirtsprogarmm installiert habe,
sondern um ein Hacker angriff der eine Offene Tür auf den System findet.

Wichtige Programme,Spiele,Dateien haben bei mir nix auf der System Festplatte zu suchen.

Gehen wir mal aus du als Techniker müsstest ein System untersuchen,das erste was du fragen müsstes hast du wichtige Dateien drauf?
derjenige antworten mit ja,du siehst das er aber nur eine Festplatte (bzw. _Partition_)hat,dann kannst gleich Format c. machen.
Halt er aber wichtige Dateien umgeleitet auf eine anderen Festplatte oder meinetwegen USB Stick,hat derjenige schon mit der eigenen
Datenrettung begonnen und man kann diese Untersuchen. 


MFG Sabrina


----------



## Rethelion (4. Februar 2010)

Ich zerstückel mal wieder^^



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hallo,Stimme ich nicht zu: Schädlinge nutzen Schwachstellen im System aus,nachdem das bekannt Geworden ist werden erst Maßnahmen ergriffen via Updates.
> (auch Virenwächter)


Naja nicht jede Malware nutzt Schwachstellen aus, und selbst da muss man nicht schutzlos sein. Ein gutes HIPS, Proaktiver Schutz, verhaltensbasierte Überwachung,... schützen hier schon vor vielem; 100% sind das sicher nicht, aber ich meine damit auch nicht normale Methoden.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele, die zwar aufwändig sind, aber die Sicherheit enorm steigern:
a) Linux-Rechner zusammen mit Firefox(Noscript, Adblock)
b) Virtuelle Maschine, die jeden Tag mit Hilfe von Snapshots auf den Auslieferungszustand zurückgesetzt wird
c) Mit Image-Programmen täglich den Rechner zurücksetzen(ähnlich wie b)

Und am besten noch zusätzlich zu abc einmal am Tag von einer dritten Maschine aus alle Passwörter ändern.
--->Macht zwar wenig Sinn, aber da soll mal jemand durchkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Auch hier ganz einfache Kiste:Es geht nicht nur um Trojaner,sondern Worm,Virus und andere eingriffe.Wenn das System kaputt ist es kein Problem es in 10
> Minuten wieder herzustellen,aber nicht mit Windows Backup Funktion,die auch dann von den kaputten Windows noch ein Backup anfertigt.
> Sondern ein Backup von ein frisch aufgesetzten System ohne Internet Auftritt was irgendwann mal angefertigt wurde,dieses lagert natürlich auf eine andere _Partition_.
> Man kann ein Backup sogar auf eine DVD mittlerweile Brennen.



Das was du da beschreibst ist einfach nur ein Backup von Dateien und spart Zeit beim neu aufsetzen des Systems.
Zur Sicherheit, wie du in deinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hast, trägt das aber nicht bei. Für die Nachsorge ist das praktisch, aber da ist es ja auch schon zu spät.



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Weil man daraus wichtige Daten lesen kann Beispiel weise aus den WTF Ordner.Was ich sagen will ist ganz einfach,es geht nicht um ein Trojaner den ich selber über ein Wirtsprogarmm installiert habe,
> sondern um ein Hacker angriff der eine Offene Tür auf den System findet.


Ein "Hacker" würde einen Keylogger installieren und abwarten bis du einmal das Passwort eingegeben hast, und nicht aus dem WoW-Ordner den Accountnamen auslesen und danach versuchen den Account zu knacken. Außerdem wenn der Hacker auf deinem System ist hast du verloren sofern es dir nicht auffällt. Der lässt sich nicht durch Partitionierung oder sonstiges aufhalten; hat er einmal Zugriff kann er dasselbe machen, wie du wenn du vor dem Rechner sitzt.
Aber wir realisitisch ist so etwas? Nieman, wirklich niemand, hackt einen PC um einen WoW-Account zu stehlen; genausowenig um an deine Passwörter, Emails oder Bankdaten zu kommen. Privatpersonen werden nicht gehackt, sondern fallen auf Phishing rein oder fangen sich einen Trojaner ein.
Hacker haben größere und wichtigere Ziele, wie Firmenrechner, Server,...



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal aus du als Techniker müsstest ein System untersuchen,das erste was du fragen müsstes hast du wichtige Dateien drauf?
> derjenige antworten mit ja,du siehst das er aber nur eine Festplatte (bzw. _Partition_)hat,dann kannst gleich Format c. machen.



Falsch, dann nehme ich mein Knoppix, meine PE-CD oder eine sonstige RettungsCD, sichere zusammen mit dem Kunden alle wichtigen Daten und formatiere erst dann das System.


----------



## sanksen (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute
JA, mein Account wurde gehackt, bin mir auch meiner Schuld bewusst und habe allerlei Sachen unternommen damit es nciht noch einmal passiert. ( Format C; , Antivir, etc. PP.)
Naja, zumindestens habe ich auch dieses Formular ausgefuellt, wo ich den Ausweis hochladen musste, Hauptcharakter angeben musste, etc. .... hoffe ihr wisst welches ich meine ^^
Zumindestens habe ich es ausgefuellt und warte nun seid einer Woche auf eine Antwort. Ich weiss das es laenger dauern kann, allerdings haette ich gedacht das ich wenigstens eine E-Mail bekomme, dass mein Formular angekommen ist, bzw bearbeitet wird. 
Bekommt man vllt sogar so eine E-Mail nur ich habe irgendwas falsch gemacht ? Oder ist es immer so das man erst spaeter eine bekommt, wenn der ACC wieder "hergestellt" ist ? 

HOffe ihr versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal
MFG


----------



## Hortho (5. Februar 2010)

sanksen schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> JA, mein Account wurde gehackt, bin mir auch meiner Schuld bewusst und habe allerlei Sachen unternommen damit es nciht noch einmal passiert. ( Format C; , Antivir, etc. PP.)
> Naja, zumindestens habe ich auch dieses Formular ausgefuellt, wo ich den Ausweis hochladen musste, Hauptcharakter angeben musste, etc. .... hoffe ihr wisst welches ich meine ^^
> Zumindestens habe ich es ausgefuellt und warte nun seid einer Woche auf eine Antwort. Ich weiss das es laenger dauern kann, allerdings haette ich gedacht das ich wenigstens eine E-Mail bekomme, dass mein Formular angekommen ist, bzw bearbeitet wird.
> ...



Also bei mir hats eine Woche gedauert und hab ausser der Bestätigungs E-Mail nichts bekommen und dann halt der Email das mein Acc wieder frei ist.

aber mal ne andere Frage wie lange dauert das mit dem eq wiederherstellen so idR ? warte jetzt schon knapp 10 Tage auf meins und werde langsam aber sicher ein wenig stinkig ^^

lg


----------



## Sabrina1 (6. Februar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das was du da beschreibst ist einfach nur ein Backup von Dateien und spart Zeit beim neu aufsetzen des Systems.
> Zur Sicherheit, wie du in deinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hast, trägt das aber nicht bei. Für die Nachsorge ist das praktisch, aber da ist es ja auch schon zu spät.



Hallo nochmal,ich kann nicht nur mein Windows über Backup retten sondern von anderen Daten kann ich ebenfalls ein Backup machen.
Ich kann sogar mein Backup Verstecken,Archivieren.Das es für ein IT-Techniker keine Lösung ist auch klar,der will ja was verdienen.



Rethelion schrieb:


> Falsch, dann nehme ich mein Knoppix, meine PE-CD oder eine sonstige RettungsCD, sichere zusammen mit dem Kunden alle wichtigen Daten und formatiere erst dann das System.



In den Satz fehlt was,bevor du die Daten Sicherst ,solltest du Sie vorher auf Schädlinge überprüfen,...das hast du nicht erwähnt.


Ich finde diese Diskussion sehr amüsant,man begegnet sich mit den nötige Respekt und das ist auch gut so.


Aber in einen sind wir uns vielleicht einig,warum hacken die nicht endlich die Zentralrechner von MS ??
Sondern immer nur die hamlosen User werden gehackt,das finde ich nicht Okay.


MFG Sabrina


----------



## Shadria (6. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber in einen sind wir uns vielleicht einig,warum hacken die nicht endlich die Zentralrechner von MS ??
> Sondern immer nur die hamlosen User werden gehackt,das finde ich nicht Okay.
> ...



Was meinst du mit "Zentralrechner von MS"? ....etwa Microsoft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Microsoft dürfte keinen Zentralrechner haben sondern etwas grösseres Netzwerk.... und falls du Microsoft meinst: was hat Microsoft mit kompromitierten WoW-Accounts zu tun?


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Aber in einen sind wir uns vielleicht einig,warum hacken die nicht endlich die Zentralrechner von MS ??
> Sondern immer nur die harmlosen User werden gehackt,das finde ich nicht Okay.



Naja MS als Ziel stell ich mir schon etwas schwer vor; auch wenn ein manipulierter Updateserver in kurzer Zeit Millionen von Systemen infizieren könnte.
Aber ein User wird in der Regel auch nicht gehackt, weil der Aufwand höher wäre als das was zu holen ist. Firmen und Organisationen sind da eher Ziele.



Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Diskussion sehr amüsant,man begegnet sich mit den nötige Respekt und das ist auch gut so.



Ich bin es in solchen Diskussionen eher gewohnt, dass einer anfängt den anderen zu beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (6. Februar 2010)

na klasse hatte ich alles letzte woche schon 3-4mal durch hat aba nix genützt nur das die idioten noch nen authenticator eingebaut haben....
das ich gehacht wurde is mir übrigens auch klar geworden


----------



## Rethelion (6. Februar 2010)

Deathclaws09 schrieb:


> na klasse hatte ich alles letzte woche schon 3-4mal durch hat aba nix genützt nur das die idioten noch nen authenticator eingebaut haben....
> das ich gehacht wurde is mir übrigens auch klar geworden



Irgendwie hab ich deinen Thread nicht verstanden.
Wurdest du gehackt, hast Blizzard informiert und die haben dich wieder freigeschalten? Und jetzt hast du auf einmal einen Authenticator drin?
Dann wurdest du nämlich zwei Mal hintereinander gehackt und hast ein größeres Sicherheitsproblem.


----------



## Deathclaws09 (6. Februar 2010)

ja ich hab ein größeres sicherheitsproblem gehabt die typen die mich gehackt haben sind an meine acc-daten gekommen und besitzen die noch. ich werd meine account sowieso nie wieder sehn ich hab blizzard gebeten ihn endgültig zu löschen damit kein hacker mit meinen kontodaten oder meinem account was anfangen kann...


----------



## StormofDoom (21. Februar 2010)

Mir ist was seltsames passiert...ich hab seit fast einem Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt, auch die 7 kostenlosen Tage habe ich nicht genutzt, da mein PC momentan nicht die anforderungen für WoW erfüllt...und dennoch wurde mir gerade eine E-Mail geschrieben, dass mein Account aufgrund der Nutzung von Drittanbieterprogrammen dauerhaft gesperrt wurde (und laut meinem Battle-net Account ist es kein Fake). Nun ist es aber so, wegen meiner Auszeit habe ich natürlich solches nicht benutzen können, erst recht nicht erst jetzt, nach fast einem Jahr, auch die Hack-Variante ist schwer vorstellbar...jemand ne Idee?

/Edit und aufgrund der Sperrung hab ich auch das unvergnügen, nicht in die WoW-Foren schreiben zu können


----------



## Nebola (22. Februar 2010)

Kostenlosen Rechnungssupport anrufen > fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicique (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann entgegen dieses Stickys erfreulicherweise berichten, dass mein gehackter Account soeben per Telefon (!) wieder freigeschaltet wurde. Das Gespräch dauerte 30 Minuten von denen ich nur 7 Minuten mit dem Berater geredet habe und den Rest der Zeit durfte ich der Musik von Stormwind lauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Ich kann entgegen dieses Stickys erfreulicherweise berichten, dass mein gehackter Account soeben per Telefon (!) wieder freigeschaltet wurde. Das Gespräch dauerte 30 Minuten von denen ich nur 7 Minuten mit dem Berater geredet habe und den Rest der Zeit durfte ich der Musik von Stormwind lauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sin dann die momente, in denen man aggressionen bekommt xD ich hing mal eineinhalb stunden drin >.< auch weil mein account gehackt worden war...es erforderte sehr viel beherrschung nicht auszuticken, als endlich mal jemand mit mir sprach


----------



## Bighorn (23. Februar 2010)

Suicique schrieb:


> Ich kann entgegen dieses Stickys erfreulicherweise berichten, dass mein gehackter Account soeben per Telefon (!) wieder freigeschaltet wurde. Das Gespräch dauerte 30 Minuten von denen ich nur 7 Minuten mit dem Berater geredet habe und den Rest der Zeit durfte ich der Musik von Stormwind lauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hat bei mir nicht länger als 30 Minuten gedauert bis ich wieder spielen konnte, inklusive aktualiesierung der Kontodaten in der Accountverwaltung.
Noch am selben Tag hatte ich meine Items vom GM wieder. Sooo viel schöne Post ... wie Ostern und Weihnachten an einem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lediglich auf den Authenticator mußte ich dann eine Woche warten.


----------



## Kunotor (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
mein Account wurde zwei mal hintereinander gehackt. *würg*
Ich hab eine E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Account gehackt wurde kA wie Blizz das rausgefunden hat.
Ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm wenn man gehackt wird solange alle chars noch da sind.
Bei mir waren nur alle Gegenstände, Gold usw. weg und das meiste hab ich wieder bekommen.^^


----------



## nuriina (1. März 2010)

Dazu war ja schon mal ein Thread offen und kaum einer wollte dem glauben schenken, mittlerweile hat Blizz zugegeben das Angriffe trotz Auth. erfolgreich sein können: http://www.golem.de/1003/73483.html


----------



## Rethelion (1. März 2010)

Gibt auch schon eine News auf buffed dazu: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14149/WoW-Account-gekeyloggt-trotz-Authenticator-UPDATE-Blizzard-bestaetigt-Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff

Ja ich weiss noch wie man hier ausgelacht und beleidigt wurde als man gesagt hat, dass auch Accounts mit einem Authenticator gestohlen werden können; wo sind diese Leute jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (4. März 2010)

Hallialo,bla bla bla... http://www.buffed.de...ticator-hack/so da das Thema geschlossen wurde frag ich ab besten mal hier ^^ich hab keinen Personalausweis da ich noch minderjährig bin... hilft der Telesupport? oder auch nicht weil ich minderjährig bin?


----------



## Rethelion (4. März 2010)

Einen Ausweis wirst du wohl haben, wenn auch nur einen Kinderausweis(?).
Spätestens wenn du einmal im (NichtEU)-Ausland warst solltest du so einen haben. Falls nicht kann evtl auch ein Schülerausweis, o.ä. ausreichen. Einfach beim Support nachfragen.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (4. März 2010)

okay danke werd'S morgen trotzdem erstmal mit dem Telesupport probieren, soll wohl schneller gehen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (5. März 2010)

Habe gerade alle Schritte eingeleitet die Blizzard mir zugesandt hat... mein Account ist jetzt weder gesperrt noch sonst i-was da steht nur das die Lizenz abgelaufen ist und keine Zahlung: weder über Gamecard noch sonstiges möglich ist... ist das normal oder muss ich den Support kontaktieren?


----------



## Cazor (6. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe soeben folgende eMail von   erhalten:



> Hello,  This is an automated notification regarding your World of Warcraft account. Your account options was recently modified through the Account Management website. If you made this change to your subscription type, please disregard this automatic notification. *** If you did NOT make any changes to your account or subscription, we recommend you login to Account Management at the following link to review your account settings:http://www.worldofwa...ft.com/account/ If you cannot sign into Account Management using the link above, or if unauthorized changes continue to happen, please contact Blizzard Billing & Account Services for advanced assistance. Billing & Account Services can be reached at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD (1-800-592-5499 Mon-Fri, 8Am-8PM Pacific Time) or at billing@blizzard.com.Account security is solely the responsibility of the accountholder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives will typically lock the account.In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play. Regards, The World of Warcraft Support TeamBlizzard Entertainment



Header:

Received: from [65.55.111.158] (helo=blu0-omc4-s19.blu0.hotmail.com)
by mx45.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #314)
id 1NndLL-0008Ef-00
for **********@web.de; Fri, 05 Mar 2010 20:37:51 +0100
Received: from BLU0-SMTP88 ([65.55.111.136]) by blu0-omc4-s19.blu0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
Fri, 5 Mar 2010 11:37:32 -0800
X-Originating-IP: [222.69.161.93]
X-Originating-Email: [fiorenza2003@hotmail.com]
Message-ID: <BLU0-SMTP886B0DC0F30BA812ED0659CC380@phx.gbl>
Received: from wki ([222.69.161.93]) by BLU0-SMTP88.blu0.hotmail.com over TLS secured channel with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.3959);
Fri, 5 Mar 2010 11:37:26 -0800
Reply-To: <wowaccountadmin@billing-blizzard.com>
Date: Fri, 5 Mar 2010 15:40:12 +0800
From: "noreply@blizzard.com" <noreply@blizzard.com>
To: <******@web.de>
Subject: World of Warcraft - Account Change Notice
X-mailer: Foxmail 6, 15, 201, 22
Mime-Version: 1.0
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 05 Mar 2010 19:37:31.0287 (UTC) FILETIME=[4BE71A70:01CABC9B]
Return-Path: fiorenza2003@hotmail.com
Content-Type: text/html; charset="iso-8859-15"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit


Hab sowas noch nie bekommen.. 

Die IP-Suche ergab folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie meinte der Kollege im andren Thread.. er hat was im Blizz Shop erworben und kurz danach seine erste Phishing- Mail bekommen. So auch bei mir.

Muss ich jetzt besondere Vorkehrungen treffen? Authenti..fi..murmelmurmel habe ich. Frisches Win7, Antivirenscan gerade durchgeführt, nix gefunden. Sämtliche üblichen Sicherheitsdinger verwende ich.

Danke für Tipps,

C


----------



## Rahner (6. März 2010)

Hey !!! Ich bekomm diese email auch seit ein paar Tagen immer mit Abständen. Ich beachte die aber nicht sofort löschen das ist nämlich 100 % Phishing denn wenn du in deinen Account schaust ueber die offizielle Blizzseite siehst du ja dass du nichts verändert hast.


----------



## Shinta (6. März 2010)

geht mir genau so, bekomm die mail auch seit dienstag. am donnerstag war der account leer, obwohl ich natürlich keine mails geöffnet habe. ich hab echt das gefühl, das da was bei blizz nicht stimmt.


----------



## Zangoran (6. März 2010)

Also mir fällt es auch seit 2 Wochen extrem auf dass die Phishing Mails mehr geworden sind.

Bei mir kommt jeden Tag mindestens eine von 3 verschiedenen Phishing Mails mit der Aufforderung mich doch in die Account Verwaltung einzuloggen bzw meine Änderung am Account zu überprüfen.

Die Frage stellt sich für mich immer woher sie die Emailadressen usw. wissen?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (6. März 2010)

Ok dann binn ich ja nicht der einzige der die Mails bekommt.
Seid ca ner Woche kriegt ich fast Täglich eine Mail mit der aufforderung das ich mich doch mal unter dem link einloggen soll da meine account daten geändert wurden.
Ich mein ich binn nicht blöd und weiss dass das keine originalen mails sein können. Aber ein neu einsteiger wäre mit sicherheit drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Cazor (7. März 2010)

eh, ich war 2 Tage nicht da und habe 3 solcher Mails im Postfach, tolle Sache. Sicher reiner Zufall^^ 
Kann man denen nicht eine Bombe mit 500.000 Mails ins Postfach schmeißen?


----------



## Rethelion (7. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Kann man denen nicht eine Bombe mit 500.000 Mails ins Postfach schmeißen?



Wenn es jemandem schadet, dann höchstens dem Provider; vorausgesetzt die Emails werden nicht einfach geblockt. Die Verfasser der Emails trifft das aber nicht, da die zig verschiedene Accounts(vll. auch wieder geklaute) benutzen.


----------



## Sano (14. März 2010)

diese hilfestellung ist seit den authentifikator schlüsseln veraltet.
häufig liest man nun das jemand der seinen acc noch nicht mit
einem authentificator verschlüsselt hat diesen durch einen fremden
schlüssel gesperrt bekommt. da bringt der vorschlag mit seiner 
email adresse auf nen neues passwort zu warten mal garnüscht.

mfg


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. März 2010)

wohin muß ich mich wenden um meine accountsperrung aufzuheben?
mein acc wurde gehackt, habe pw bereits geändert und kann mich wieder anmelden, allerdings bin ich im spiel gesperrt, will nun nicht 3 tage warten um meine items wiederherstellen zu können, da ich auch nicht weiß wie lange diese wiederherstellbar bleiben.
habe dieses webformular ausgefüllt, im thread hier steht allerdings das das bis zu 8 wochen dauern kann.


----------



## Gen91 (15. März 2010)

So hätte auch mal eine Frage, ich gehöre leider auch zu den "Error 132 Gehackten". Habe nun meinen Account von gestern zu heute 15.00 mal für 24h sperren lassen, den Keylogger entfernt und das Webformular auf der Blizz Support Seite ausgefüllt. Nun habe ich heute morgen folgene Email erhalten: 



 Sehr geehrter Herr X,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir haben gesehen, dass Ihr Anliegen mittlerweile gelöst ist.

Zögern Sie nicht, uns erneut über das Webformular (http://eu.blizzard.c...rt/webform.xml) zu kontaktieren, sollten Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen.

Informationen zu unseren Regeln und Richtlinien finden Sie unter:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/
http://eu.blizzard.c...termsofuse.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Chris R.
Customer Service
Blizzard Entertainment Europe 



 -----Original Message-----
From: X
To: techeu@blizzard.com
Sent: 14/03/2010 11:42:55
Subject: [de]World of Warcraft -- Account kompromittiert / gehackt

Kontaktinformationen -----------------------
 Vorname: X
 Nachname: X
 E-Mail-Adresse: X

Accountinformationen -----------------------
 Accountname: X
 Name des Hauptcharakters: X
 Realm-Sprache: Deutsch 
 Realm: Lordaeron
 Anmeldung möglich für: Ja 
 Aktualisierung der registrierten E-Mail-Adresse: Nein 

Authentifizierung ----------------------------
 CD-Key: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 Antwort auf Geheimfrage: XXXXXXX

Anfrage ------------------------------------
 Produkt: World of Warcraft 
 Kategorie: Account kompromittiert / gehackt

Beschreibung -------------------------------- 

Als ich mich heute, am 14.03.2010 einloggen wollte, wurde mir gesagt mein Passwort sei falsch, also bin ich auch meine Account Verwaltungsseite und habe es dort probiert, 
mit dem Ergebnis des selben Problems, also habe ich mir per Geheimfrage mein PW zuschicken lassen. Als ich dann Online war stelle ich fest, 
dass mein Inventwar fast leer war, jegliches Gold, Embleme und Ehre fehlten, habe dann zwei Tickets ingame eröffnet. 

So also dachte ich, als ich mich um 15.00 einloggte alles sei wieder ok, aber nein immer noch alles weg. Nun frage ich mich soll ich jetzt noch beim Blizzsupport anrufen oder warum steht da oben in der Mail "Wir haben gesehen, dass Ihr Anliegen mittlerweile gelöst ist." ??


----------



## faBo23 (16. März 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> So hätte auch mal eine Frage, ich gehöre leider auch zu den "Error 132 Gehackten". Habe nun meinen Account von gestern zu heute 15.00 mal für 24h sperren lassen, den Keylogger entfernt und das Webformular auf der Blizz Support Seite ausgefüllt.



Gehöre seit heute auch zum Club. Samstag ist mir WoW wegen Fehler #132 das erste mal abgeschmiert. Neuinstallationen haben nichts gebracht. Erst, als ich in per Administrationsmodus das Spiel gestartet hab, gings. -.-
Naja, will mich heute einloggen, und von mir wird ein 6-stelliger Digitalcode verlangt. oO "Äh, wat!?"

Ich geguckt ob ich ne Mail von Blizz bekommen hab, wo dieser Code drinsteht. Naja, ne Mail hatte, ich aber ohne den Code^^. Hingegen stand drin, dass ich heut morgen um 7.00 für 3 Std. gebanned werde, weil ich im Chat gespammt haben soll! "HÄÄÄÄÄ!?????"

Bis mir dann endlich ein Lichtlein aufging. Jahrelang hab ich über "Hackingopfer" gelacht, und heute musste ich selbst dran glauben. Btw, hat der Pisser, der mir meinen Acc gezockt hat, mir alle meine Chars gelöscht! Jedenfalls sind die nicht mehr im Arsenal zu finden. 

Und für alle hier. Viel verkehrt kann ich nicht gemacht haben. Ich hab stets ne Antiviren- und Spywaresoftware am laufen, Windowsfirewall ist an, und sitz hinter nem Router. Das kann nur an dieser bekackten Mail liegen! -.-
Ich wünschte, ich könnte dem jenigen gegenüber treten, der mich ca 100 Tage meines Lebens beraubt hat. Ich würd ihm seiner restlichen 20 Lebensjahre berauben ^^

Naja, gucken was Blizz so sagt.


Btw, kann man nicht zurückverfolgen mit welcher IP eingeloggt wird? Iwie sollte das doch möglich sein, um sich die Leute mal zu schnappen!


----------



## Rethelion (16. März 2010)

Wenn du den Fehler132 hattest und danach auch noch dein Account weg ist, wirst du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Trojaner auf dem System haben.
-->http://www.buffed.de/buffed/page/1759/User-News?action=view&unid=3936



faBo23 schrieb:


> Btw, kann man nicht zurückverfolgen mit welcher IP eingeloggt wird? Iwie sollte das doch möglich sein, um sich die Leute mal zu schnappen!


Würde nichts bringen weil die Leute im Ausland sitzen.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2010)

Ich wurde auch durch den Fehler 132 gehackt...
Muss den mir wohl Donnerstag oder Freitag eingefangen haben, Samstag und Sonntag war ich Skifahrn...

Feute will ich mich einloggen -> falsches Passwort -> mehrmals probiert immer noch nicht geklappt
Bei den Mails nachgeschaut 72 Stunden Bann und Finale Verwarnung wegen Verwicklung in Handel mit Online Gütern usw

Kaspersky drüberlaufen lassen... 	caisp.dll gefunden und gelöscht

Rechnungssupport angerufen, 20 Minuten Warteschlange, kurzes Gespräch und schon war der Account wieder frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf mein Gold, Sachen aus den Taschen usw. Von meiner Ausrüstung fehlt komischer Weise nichts


----------



## Ingrimba (16. März 2010)

So nabend zusammen ich gehöre dann wohl auch zu den "132 genatzen " hätte ich mal gerne vorher gewusst -.-
das merkwürdige ist bei mir wurde ein probe account drangekoppelt und kurz nach dem ich alles wieder hatte ( jagut er am nächsten tag sprich heute ) war wieder alles weg gm geschrieben mal 2 stunden off und darauf hab ich mails von blizz( ja orginale) Herr Blabla ihr account wurde für 3 tage gesperrt blablub etc.

Okay denk lass blizzard machen und nun als ich mir die nochmal genau durch gelesen habe dacht ich nur noch WTF :
Art des Vergehens: Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment okay bekomme ich mein account jetzt überhaupt wieder ???


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2010)

Ingrimba schrieb:


> *text*



Du kannst beim Blizzard Rechnungssupport (kostenlos) anrufen.
Denen schilderst du dein Problem beantwortest ein paar Fragen 
und schon hast du deinen Account wieder

So wars zumindest bei mir heute Mittag


----------



## Pristus (18. März 2010)

Hehe lol

<quote>
Dem HongKong-Hacker (daher kam die IP-Adresse) genügten 1min09sek für das lehrräumen meiner Chars. Mit viel Sarkasmus kann ich da nur "Respekt" sagen - ich hätte länger gebraucht.
</quote>

Wetten die Hacker haben ein Addon das den AccountleerräumScore anzeigt. Man wird bei denen nur angestellt wenn man 5399 AccountLeerräumScore hat (5399 Accounts pro Tag lol )


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2010)

Leute, wenn ihr Phishingmails bekommt macht euch keinen Kopp, ich bekomme mind. 2 Pro Tag, allerdings nur auf meinen Trash Emails (versteht sich).

Also einfach mal genauer hinschauen wo ihr eure Email eintippt


----------



## Firun (18. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde, für die Zukunft, Posts die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen werde gelöscht und der entsprechende User wird Verwarnt.


----------



## Kite-X (19. März 2010)

wurde von mi auf do gehackt...
naja gestern abend blizz angerufen und nach 2h hatte ich alles wieder.... bzw habe mehr wieder bekommen :-P 30k Gold bar
8 Stacks Kardinals rubine 8 Stacks Schreckenssteine 37 Urtümliche Saronit.... Warum keine Ahnung aber naja mich freut es.....
Keine ahnung warum der gehackt wurde.... benutzte Linux mit Whine.... und auf emails reagiere ich nicht


----------



## PiaMarie (19. März 2010)

Kite-X schrieb:


> wurde von mi auf do gehackt...
> naja gestern abend blizz angerufen und nach 2h hatte ich alles wieder.... bzw habe mehr wieder bekommen :-P 30k Gold bar
> 8 Stacks Kardinals rubine 8 Stacks Schreckenssteine 37 Urtümliche Saronit.... Warum keine Ahnung aber naja mich freut es.....
> Keine ahnung warum der gehackt wurde.... benutzte Linux mit Whine.... und auf emails reagiere ich nicht



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]37 Urtümliches Saronit - Jaja ...[/font]


----------



## ztryqer (19. März 2010)

aktuelle fishing-email: 



> Greetings!
> 
> Our automated security systems have indicated that your account is insecurity. In order not to affect the normal use of your account, please check your account settings as soon as poosible.
> 
> ...


von <causey11@hotmail.com>  ... svve ([222.69.173.157]) by BLU0-SMTP51.blu0.hotmail.com


----------



## Kite-X (19. März 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]37 Urtümliches Saronit - Jaja ...[/font]



könnte nen screen posten aber das wird nichts bringen.... ich denke mal das liegt daran das der china man all meine 80er geplündert hat. Und ja ich habe genug davon und die Frostmarken in saronit getauscht hat. naja das konnte der gm nicht nachvollziehen und hat das saronit sowie auch die marken wiederhergestellt


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2010)

So.. jetzt hats mich auch erwischt ...-.-
Grad gehackt worden.. Gold wech.. zeugs im Inv weg und was weiß ich noch alles..

Das geile..ich hab einen Authenticator.. und nicht diese omninöse dll Datei aufm PC...


----------



## Shadria (19. März 2010)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...
> Das geile..ich hab einen Authenticator.. und nicht diese omninöse dll Datei aufm PC...


Bist du dir 100%ig sicher das du keinen Trojaner auf deinem System hast? Nur weil div. Sicherheitssoftware den Trojaner nicht gefunden hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das du keinen hast. 
Falls du die Datei "caisp.dll" evtl. "per Hand" gesucht hast.... nun... ich denke inzwischen gibts es vielleicht einen Ableger dieses Trojaners mit anderem Namen.... wie heißt der tolle Spruch aus der Werbung... "nichts ist unmöglich".

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du deine Sachen schnellstmöglichst wieder bekommst!


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2010)

Nope zu 100% nicht - wie auch mit meinem Antivir..^^
Lass grad einen Online Scanner durchlaufen der dürft es eigentlich finden..

Ja warscheinlich gibt es schon mehrere.... ich könnt mich so aufregen..

Blizz hat jetzt aufgrund meines Tickets erst mal den Account gesperrt - juti..kein WOW heute..werd ich überleben - hoffe ich find den kleine Wurm bis dahin.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Du kannst ja mal ein Hijackthis-Log posten, vll kann man da was erkennen.


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp - Hijackthis hat was tolles gefunden -> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aionbmp] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\wow2010.dll,w
Sieht mal sehr verdächtig aus


----------



## Gen91 (20. März 2010)

Ich wurde jetzt nach genau 1 Woche erneut gehackt -.- obohl ich diese bestimmte .dll enfernt habe, lief eine woche alles super. Heute aber will er auf einmal nen Authenticator Code haben, was soll ich machen? Ich komme ja nichma auf meine Verwaltungsseite?


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp - Hijackthis hat was tolles gefunden -> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [aionbmp] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\wow2010.dll,w
> Sieht mal sehr verdächtig aus


Lad die Datei mal hier hoch: http://www.virustotal.com/



Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich wurde jetzt nach genau 1 Woche erneut gehackt -.- obohl ich diese bestimmte .dll enfernt habe, lief eine woche alles super. Heute aber will er auf einmal nen Authenticator Code haben, was soll ich machen? Ich komme ja nichma auf meine Verwaltungsseite?


Wahrscheinlich hattest du doch nicht alles entfernt; oder dein Passwort nicht geändert
-->https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE


----------



## Barnes66 (20. März 2010)

Klasse, nu isses bei mir auch passiert. Komme nichts annehnend von der Arbeit heim, will mich einloggen. Passwort, Email alles kappt. Doch was sehe ich da, ein Fenster, das sonst nie kam. Oh jee.....der Authenticator-Code?! "Habe ich doch garnicht"

Na Klasse, habe garnicht gezögert und bei Blizzard angerufen. Und da wurde mir gesagt das Avira scheiße ist, na Klasse, wo es mir doch empfohlen wurde. Nun lade ich mir wieder Kaspersky runter. womit ich mich vorher sowieso sicherer gefühlt hab. Also mal schauen wie es läuft.


----------



## Gen91 (20. März 2010)

Barnes66 schrieb:


> Klasse, nu isses bei mir auch passiert. Komme nichts annehnend von der Arbeit heim, will mich einloggen. Passwort, Email alles kappt. Doch was sehe ich da, ein Fenster, das sonst nie kam. Oh jee.....der Authenticator-Code?! "Habe ich doch garnicht"
> 
> Na Klasse, habe garnicht gezögert und bei Blizzard angerufen. Und da wurde mir gesagt das Avira scheiße ist, na Klasse, wo es mir doch empfohlen wurde. Nun lade ich mir wieder Kaspersky runter. womit ich mich vorher sowieso sicherer gefühlt hab. Also mal schauen wie es läuft.



Du hast heute angerufen? Im Inet steht immer am WE is da niemand... na ok.Hast du denn erfahren, ob die das mit dem Authentificator entfernen?


----------



## Barnes66 (20. März 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Du hast heute angerufen? Im Inet steht immer am WE is da niemand... na ok.Hast du denn erfahren, ob die das mit dem Authentificator entfernen?



Jo hab mich auch gewundert, als ich in die warteschleife kam. Ja den Authenticator, müssen sie ja deaktivieren, sonst kann ich ja garnicht rein.
da ich den ja nicht gekauft habe und somit keinen key habe. siue hat mir aber auch dazu geraten ihn zu kaufen.


----------



## Barnes66 (20. März 2010)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich wurde jetzt nach genau 1 Woche erneut gehackt -.- obohl ich diese bestimmte .dll enfernt habe, lief eine woche alles super. Heute aber will er auf einmal nen Authenticator Code haben, was soll ich machen? Ich komme ja nichma auf meine Verwaltungsseite?



okay, also dir scheint das gleiche wiederfahren zu sein, wie mir. dumme sache.


----------



## Nimbe (20. März 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne frage: 
ich spiel zurzeit nicht fange aber bald wieder an, und da in letzer zeit ja massig Leute mit Keyloggern (nicht Hacker!) zu tun haben:

Dieses Hijackthis scheint ja echt super zu sein aber meine Frage:
Ich habe n router( mit ner eigenen Firewalldenk ich ) habe auf meinem windows 7 64 bit noch zonealarm und avira antivirus.
auße.rdem lasse ich den laptop oft mit Hijackthis fix überprüfen
Wenn ich nun vor jedem einloggen Hijackthis suchen lasse und während des wow zockens nix runterlade, müsste doch in dieser Zeit nix auf meinen PC kommen können oder?

tante edit fragt: wo fangen die sich eig. immer diese Keylogger ein? die liegen doch net bei Google rum oder Youtube sind meist nur auf unseriösen seiten *hust* oder?


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Hijackthis zeigt nur Systeminformationen an, also was im Hintergrund läuft, was automatisch gestartet wird, usw. und das musst du dann auswerten. Wenn du jetzt einen Eintrag übersiehst oder verwechselst bringt dir das ganze Log nichts. 
Mir wäre das auch zu umständlich, sicher lieber dein System richtig, installier dir ein gutes AV und surfe mit Hirn, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Barnes66 (20. März 2010)

Okay, also. Sie hat mir eine Mail geschickt zum Passwort zurücksetzen, womit scheinbar auch der Auth. aufgehoben wurde. komme jedenfalls auch wieder in spiel und auf die verwaltungsseite..
aber meine chars sind nackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. mal schauen ob ich post habe.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Bist du dir jetzt wenigstens sicher dass dein PC sauber ist?


----------



## Barnes66 (20. März 2010)

hab alles durchlaufen lassen und gefunden wurde nichts.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. März 2010)

Wenn nichts gefunden wurde...wie hast du dann deinen Account verloren?
Ich fasse es nicht, wie leichtsinnig viele Spieler sind. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass Blizzard jedem alles wieder herstellt.
Ach, übrigens...am Wochenende kann man bei Blizzard nicht anrufen, da die am Wochenende keine Hotline geschaltet haben.
So ganz allmählich bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass ein Großteil der Spieler nicht nur sehr leichtsinnig ist, sondern zudem auch noch ungewöhnlich dumm. Ich möchte wirklich niemanden verletzen, doch dieses "mein Account wurde gehackt" nimmt in letzter Zeit ja Formen an, die es so vorher nicht gab.

Wenn ich meinen Account verloren habe, habe ich entweder im Internet auf einer dubiosen Seite meine Daten hinterlassen oder Spionagesoftware auf dem Rechner. Anders geht es nicht. Kann ich also Ersteres ausschließen, muss es sich auf meinem Rechner befinden.


----------



## Kafka (20. März 2010)

Also ich ändere ca alle 2 wochen mein PW und Kasperski ist im Sicherheitszustand (prüft durchgehend alle aktivitäten). Ausserdem gebe ich meine ACC Daten nur beim Einloggen in WoW oder beim Einloggen auf der ACC Verwaltungsspate von der Blizz HP an.


----------



## Rethelion (20. März 2010)

Barnes66 schrieb:


> hab alles durchlaufen lassen und gefunden wurde nichts.



Wenn du den Account schon zum zweiten Mal verloren hast, dann musst du irgendwas übersehen.


----------



## Bighorn (23. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wenn du den Account schon zum zweiten Mal verloren hast, dann musst du irgendwas übersehen.



oder wieder was eingefangen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finger weg von den Mails die seit etlichen Tagen/Wochen den Briefkasten zu müllen.


----------



## Redrider (23. März 2010)

Also hab mal den Thread überflogen und auch die Suchfunktion "Authenticator" genutzt, nur da kommen drölftausend Ergebnisse!

So zu meiner Frage!

Meine 2 Kumpels haben auch einen clean PC und Virenscanner und Spybot usw drauf und wurden gehackt.
Ich habe mir seid längerem den Authenticator gekauft weil es in letzter zeit viele Leute betrifft die ich kenne!

Jetzt sagte mir einer der Authenticator ist auch schon geknackt worden? Stimmt das?
Ich meine 100% Sicherheit gibt es nirgends aber ich denke doch das mit dem Auth der Account "ziemlich" sicher ist, oder?


----------



## Frozzi (23. März 2010)

entweder Web mag Blizzard net oder ich hab Pech mit den GM`s
hab jetzt auf 2 meiner Accounts das Pw zurück gesetzt bekommen, aber beim ersten Mal kam immer nur die bestätigung und nicht die eigentliche Email, und ja ich habe NOREPLY@battle.net als Freund hinzugefügt habe ja auch schon mehrere Nachrichten von der Addresse erhalten....


----------



## Ceiklyon (23. März 2010)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hatte vor meinen eingefrierten Wow Account wieder zu aktivieren, aber der ist nicht mit meinem Battle-net Account verbunden. Als ich das "Spiel" zu meinem Account hinzufügen wollte
kam folgende Meldung: 

"Dieser Account wurde bereits einem Battle.net Account hinzugefügt"

So, scheiße was jetzt?

Wenn mir einer helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/font]


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Hast du es schon mit deiner Email Addrese probiert? also ob du dich damit auch einlogen kannst? wenn ja hast du schon ein Battle.net Account


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Möglicherweise wurde dein Account gehackt und von denen zu einen Battlenet-Account hinzugefügt. Ist ja mttlerweile gängige Praxis.


----------



## Ceiklyon (23. März 2010)

Das kommt davon wenn man mal ein halbes Jahr WoW aufhört? 2 Jahre einfach dahin? Scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiklyon (23. März 2010)

Und was passiert jetzt mit meinem Account werden die Chars gelöscht oder in Ebay verkauft? :/


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Nö die werden in der Regel nur leer geräumt. Schreib eine Mail an Blizzard, die können das wieder korrigieren, sofern das nachverfolgbar ist. 
Edit:
Hast du mal im Arsenal geschaut, wann der letzte Login deiner Chars war?


----------



## Punani (23. März 2010)

also ich wurde von freitag auf samstag nacht gehacked,ingame nen gm angeschrieben,hab alles wiederbekommen...hab auch direkt meine email vom battlenetacc geändert, sowie virenscan etc,nix gefunden....in der nacht von sonntag auf montag wurd ich wieder gehacked,alle sachen weg...ich weiss nicht was ich noch tun soll,ich klick auf keine links etc....das iss doch sowas von scheisse....weiss wer rat!!!iwas wird bei mir mitgeloggt,das geht ja nicht anders,aber wenn 3 virenprogs nix finden find ich das schon sehr seltsam :-(


----------



## Rethelion (24. März 2010)

Frozzi schrieb:


> entweder Web mag Blizzard net oder ich hab Pech mit den GM`s
> hab jetzt auf 2 meiner Accounts das Pw zurück gesetzt bekommen, aber beim ersten Mal kam immer nur die bestätigung und nicht die eigentliche Email, und ja ich habe NOREPLY@battle.net als Freund hinzugefügt habe ja auch schon mehrere Nachrichten von der Addresse erhalten....



Bist du dir sicher dass die Emails von Blizzard kommen? Es gibt viele Phisingmails mit dem selben Inhalt und Absender.



Redrider schrieb:


> Jetzt sagte mir einer der Authenticator ist auch schon geknackt worden? Stimmt das?
> Ich meine 100% Sicherheit gibt es nirgends aber ich denke doch das mit dem Auth der Account "ziemlich" sicher ist, oder?



Geknackt ist er nicht, es gibt nur die Möglichkeit den eingegebenen Code abzufangen und innerhalb der 30Sek einzugeben.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (24. März 2010)

Punani schrieb:


> also ich wurde von freitag auf samstag nacht gehacked,ingame nen gm angeschrieben,hab alles wiederbekommen...hab auch direkt meine email vom battlenetacc geändert, sowie virenscan etc,nix gefunden....in der nacht von sonntag auf montag wurd ich wieder gehacked,alle sachen weg...ich weiss nicht was ich noch tun soll,ich klick auf keine links etc....das iss doch sowas von scheisse....weiss wer rat!!!iwas wird bei mir mitgeloggt,das geht ja nicht anders,aber wenn 3 virenprogs nix finden find ich das schon sehr seltsam :-(



Moin Punani, die meisten Virenscanner erkennen keine Keylogger. Eventuell mal Hijackthis im abgesicherten Modus drüber laufen lassen, das Logfile kannst Du da auf der Seite auch checken lassen. Es gibt da auch ein Forum wo Du die dortigen Experten zu Rate ziehen kannst.

Gruß


----------



## Punani (24. März 2010)

zu spät^^ hab pc plattgemacht und win neu aufgespielt. hoffe nu passiert sowas nie wieder:-)


----------



## Aergerlich (28. März 2010)

morgn...




#erfahrungsbericht#




ich bin gegen 2 uhr 30 mit meinem warri die daily machen, sitze im ocu aufn drachen und kämpfe gegen den endboss.

ich fliege aus dem kampf und lande auf dem in-game loginfenster (ohne das wow neu startet oder von mir neu gestartet wurde).

ich tippe meine b.net email adresse ein und mein pw,lese nebenbei noch flüchtig die news...kostenloser servertransfer,realm neustart zwischen 4 unf 5 uhr...

ich werde nach meinem authi code gefragt...tippe den ab...das fenster erscheint sofort nochmal...tippe ihn nochmal ein...und nix passiert.

das fenster mit "abbrechen will nicht weg...ich drücke "alt + f4"...schreibe im irc unseren gildenmeister an und bitte ihn mir sofort die gildenbankrechte zu entziehen,sollte einer meiner chars online kommen. ... ..."warum"...kommt als gegenfrage.... .. ich sage schilder ihm,dass ich 2 mal nach meinem authicode gefragt wurde und nicht ins spiel komme.... ..."ok"... 5 sekunden später steht im irc..

"zu spät...2 chars online gewesen,alles was sich schnell zu gold machen ließ aus der gb genommen...verzauberzeug,flask..der rest wurd ignoriert"

...ich fluchte kurz...suchte 1,5 minuten im b-net das fenster zum passwortwechsel...und änderte es.

kein ergebniss...der eindringling blieb aktiv im acc und verkaufte im /2 urtümliches saronit unter dem gängigen marktpreis.

mir war klar,das ich mich von meinem rechner nicht einloggen konnte ,um den besucher aus mienem acc zu drängen und die passwortänderung war damit auch sinnfrei,da der mensch nicht aus dem acc fliegt,wenn auf der b-net seite das pw geändert wird... beim einloggen ins b-net verlangt er bei mir einen authi key...beim pw wechsel allerdings nicht mehr...damit konnte er keinen passenden authi key zum neuen pw haben.

ich schrieb also wieder meinen gildenleiter im irc an und bat ihn,sich mit meinen daten von seinem pc aus einzuloggen...den passenden authi code bekamm er natürlich von mir.

damit war der angreifer erst mal wieder aus dem acc gedrängt..

der anschließende vierencheck fand genau eine dll. dateil :"xml_inc.dll"




fazit...nicht nur bei der ard und im zdf sitzen wir in der ersten reihe...




(ich bin kein internet dau..bewege mich auf "sicheren" seiten...überprüfe die WWW.pfadangabexyz.de auf nicht erwünschte zusätze ala ".vu"...öffne keine emails in meinem b-net acc...habe aktuell 2 firewalls und avguard im hintergrund zu laufen.

das einzige ...was ich an auffälligkeiten in den letzen 2 tagen bemerkt hatte...waren ~3 critische wow abstürze...denen ich aber wenig beachtung schenkte,da ich mit dem aktualiesieren der add ons meinst eine woche warte,um nicht auf die ersten hackerangebote reinzufallen....




das war ein "man in the middle" angriff.

...gute nacht.




edit sagt: 6 funde 

 #1:"TR/Agent.docs" (nistet sich in den "system volume information/restore....." .dll datei ein.)

#2:"TR/Dropper.Gen" (versteckte sich in den temporären internet dateien/hinweis auf IE5 [ich nutz opera) (gefunden in einer "x[1].exe" datei)

#3:"TR/PSW.OnlineGames.GL.23" (wie #1)

#4:"TR/PSW.OnlineGames.GL.23" (gefunden in den system32 verzeichnis/generierte dll datei mit dem anfang:xm1985.dll)

#5:"TR/PSW.OnlineGames.GL.24"(gefunden in den system32 verzeichnis/generierte dll datei mit dem anfang:xm1985.dll) 

#6:"TR/Spy.Gen" (gefunden in den system32 verzeichnis/generierte dll datei mit dem anfang:xm1985.dll)


----------



## Simsonite (28. März 2010)

Mein account wurde vor 3 tagen auch gehackt, als ich mich morgens vor der arbeit schnell einloggen wollte , war mein account auf einmal mit nem authenticator code versehen sodass ich mich nimmer einloggen konnte, mittags bei blizz angerufen und mit meiner persönlichen frage alles ändern lassen , wobei sie sogar vor mir bemerkt hatten dass mein account gehackt wurde. Hab mir jetzt auch nen authenticator für mein handy zugelegt. Als ich mich eingeloggt habe war ich nackt und ohne Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abends war alles gold + items im Briefkasten.


----------



## Aergerlich (28. März 2010)

ich hab ein wenig weitergemacht und schaute mir meinen system nach einem neustart nochmal an...eine erneute überprüfung hat nichts ergeben.

also manuell die "xm1985.dll" im system 32 ordner gesucht ....und gefunden....diese durch den vierenprüfer gejagt....dieser hat nichts verdächtiges gefunden.

die datei ist seit mitte februar auf meinem rechner (da hatte es mich das erste mal erwischt..der grund warum ich mir ein authi zulegte,da ich mein system mehrfach überprüft hatte und nichts mehr fand....und 14 tage später wieder ausgeräumt wurde)

da sich die "xm1985.dll "nicht löschen lässt,hab ich versucht den quellcode via notepat zu "zerschießen"...natürlich lässt sich das nicht abspeichern... die datei ist weiter aufn rechner und bleibt als vierenschleuder unerkannt(warscheinlich bis sie durch bis eine "remote" funktion ausgelöst  oder getriggert wird)

soweit reicht mein wissen dann auch wieder nicht,um das alles genau zu analysieren.

jetzt ist der punkt gekommen wo ich über hilfe aus der community dankbar wär.

im quellcode war wenig lesbar...~5% bei geschätzten 30.000 zeichen...."runs not in msdos modus" stach mir allerdings ins auge.

..da würd ich gerne ansetzen..allerdings...hab ich wenig plan wie ich einer 4 gb ntfs partion in den dos modus bringe,ohne das windows startet...jemand ne idee?


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Aergerlich schrieb:


> ..da würd ich gerne ansetzen..allerdings...hab ich wenig plan wie ich einer 4 gb ntfs partion in den dos modus bringe,ohne das windows startet...jemand ne idee?



Zuerst mal: Angeblich dürfte Dein "Hack" nicht passiert sein, weil es laut Authenticator-Befürworter nur einen bisher dokumentierten "Man-in-the-middle"-Attack gab. Das war Ironie.

Wie sieht es mit einer Knoppillicin- bzw Desinfec't-Start-CD aus (http://www.heise.de/software/download/knoppicillin_download_edition/37894 - siehe auch http://de.wikipedia....ki/Knoppicillin ). Von Linux aus solltest Du auch Zugriff auf Deine NTFS-Partition haben - und jeden Störenfried in Form bestimmter System-Dateien ohne Probleme löschen können!

Eventuell auch mal unter http://forum.avira.d...threadID=104501 schauen, ob da Dein Problem mit dieser dll gelöst werden kann. Wäre allerdings neu, daß dieses Ding auch auf Authi-Accounts geht - aber das wäre dann nur eine Angleichung der "Hacker" an eine ebenfalls leicht zu überbrückende Sicherheitsabfrage.


----------



## Aergerlich (28. März 2010)

bootcd fällt leider aus da der rechner aktuell kein funktionierens cdrom/diskettenlaufwerk hat...auch eine überprüfung durch einen netzwerkrechner fällt atm aus.ausm stand herraus könnte ich mitm 1 gb usb stick dienen..aber ich glaube nicht,das mein rechner ein booten von diesem stick zulässt.

asus a7v ...das ist mein mainboard.

(oder geht das?)


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Aergerlich schrieb:


> ...also..wie wird man die zecke los,ohne das system neu aufsetzen zu müssen?



Ein komprimitiertes (virus- oder trojaner-)infiziertes System ist unsicher - plattmachen! Immer! Auf jeden Fall! Weg damit! Noch ein paar Ausrufezeichen: !!!!!

Es gibt nur einen Weg, die Zecke sicher loszuwerden: Neu aufsetzen!



> WTF!



Nix WTF! Du wurdest gerade erfolgreich infiltriert! Lerne daraus, in Zukunft z. B. einen Firefox mit installiertem NoScript einzusetzen. Das nervt eventuell, weil eine Menge Seiten erst einmal Deine Mitwirkung vorraussetzen, um überhaupt Inhalt anzuzeigen! Immerhin bist Du dann selbstverantwortlich, wenn Du diesen Inhalten die Freigabe erteilst. Bei mir spielt keine Flashdatei ihre Grafikwunder ab, bevor ich es ihr erlaube!



> bootcd fällt leider aus da der rechner aktuell kein funktionierens cdrom/diskettenlaufwerk hat...auch eine überprüfung durch einen netzwerkrechner fällt atm aus.ausm stand herraus könnte ich mitm 1 gb usb stick dienen..aber ich glaube nicht,das mein rechner ein booten von diesem stick zulässt.



Tja, schlecht für den Ernstfall vorbereitet. Nach dem Wiederaufsetzen eines sauberen Systems solltest Du zuerst 

a) deine Festplatte in "System-Funktionen" und Speicherdateien aufteilen (sprich: partitionieren)
b) einen "Ghost" erstellen (das ist eine Sicherung des derzeitigen Systems, die schnell wiederhergestellt werden kann und seinen Platz auf einem externen Datenspeicher finden sollte). Entsprechende Programme im I-Net nachgoogeln!
c) Firefox und NoScript installieren
d) eine "Knoppix" bzw. "DeInfec't"-CD bereithalten

Irgendwann erwischt es (fast) jeden. Daraus lernt man!


----------



## Aergerlich (28. März 2010)

freu mich über deine hilfe..der link zum avira forum hab ich dankend angenommen und dort die dll datei hochgeladen.

für mein "WTF" bitte ich an der stelle einfach mal um "verständnis"..ich bin nicht der hellste und fand mich mit opera auf der sicheren seite.

das ich mir die dll datei über ein flash vid eingefangen hab,war auch mein vermutung..allerdings muss ich auch gestehen das ich wie die meisten "casual" surfer einfach erst mal ein seminar zum thema "worauf muss ich beim surfen achten" belegen müsste.

(po.orn/torrent meiden ist klar...das rafft auch ein hans mustermann)

aktuell ist meine platte in 5 partitionen unterteilt,davon ist eine die "win+wichtigsten programme" partition,damit bleibt der aufwand"erträglich"...bis zum nächsten fremdeingriff.

diese ddl datei hab ich mir genau EINMAL vor 6 wochen eingefangen und mit den gängigen automatisierten  virenzangen nicht unter kontrolle bekommen/gefunden....das die auf leute wie mich quasie angesetzt sind...steht auf dem blatt mit der eigenverantwortung...joar,stimmt.werfe mir auch grade selbst vor,das ich x virenscanns ,die alle ohne funde verliefen ,vertraut hab.


das nächste mal werd ich nach jedem "fund" mein system neu aufsetzen...ach was..nach jeder warnung...oder vorsichtshalber gleich nach jedem reboot.(ironie hilft mir grade ein wenig "die sache" zu verarbeiten...x stunden recherche um überhaupt erst mal ein ansatz zu finden und dabei das fachchinesisch anzueignen, geht nur auf kosten meiner selbstbeherschung....


also noch ne erkenntnis:

"fremdzugriff auf euren acc?"

-->"alle rechner die mit diesem via heimnetzwerk verbunden waren neu aufsetzen!"systemwiederherstellung ist imho auch nicht wirklich sicher..da könnt ich mich auch auf die leistung der freien vierenproggis verlassen.)

opera verbannen(dachte es hätte in sachen sicherheit die nase vorm firefox..dll anwendungen werden von meiner firewall geblockt/bzw stehen auf "frage nach und warte auf darfschein"....half nix!

"internetspuren löschen/temp verzeichnis löschen..mach ich seit wochen vor jedem runterfahren..



(bis zur nächsten sicherheitslücke,die ein 0815 nutzer wie ich nicht erkennt...und damit mach ich mich grade kleiner als ich bin...aber trotzdem reichts grade mal so ,um dir auf die schuhsohle zu krabbeln....)

sorry,falls das unfreundlich wirkt...so langsam gehöre ich wirklich ins bett.

man in the middle angriffe...wünsch ich wirklich keinem..wunder mich,das es beim sammeln und ausplündern von wow accs bleibt und nicht auf die onlinebanking nutzer erweitert wurde...naja..geben wir den leuten noch ein jahr entwickerzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:[hatte mein post bereits vor deiner antwort editiert]


----------



## LaVerne (28. März 2010)

Aergerlich schrieb:


> für mein "WTF" bitte ich an der stelle einfach mal um "verständnis"..ich bin nicht der hellste und fand mich mit opera auf der sicheren seite.



Vollstes Verständnis von meiner Seite her. Bei einem geschrottetem System ist meist der WoW-Account eh das unwichtigste, an das man gerade denkt (ich bin Software-Entwickler und sollte die Sicherungen etc. kennen - und dennoch habe ich hier eine Festplatte mit wichtigen persönlichen Daten herumliegen, die ich für viel Geld dank abgerauchtem Controller retten lassen darf, weil ich meine eigenen guten Ratschläge wie Sicherung auf zwei Laufwerken mal locker in den Wind geblasen habe).



> das ich mir die dll datei über ein flash vid eingefangen hab,war auch mein vermutung..allerdings muss ich auch gestehen das ich wie die meisten "casual" surfer einfach erst mal ein seminar zum thema "worauf muss ich beim surfen achten" belegen müsste.



Sich Gedanken machen und nicht auf Programme verlassen ist eh der erste Schritt. Das schützt allerdings nicht vor den neuesten "Flashwürmern" etc. Man kann und wird niemals vor einem Angriff gefeit sein. 

Wichtig ist: Niemals auf seine Sicherheitsprogramme vertrauen! 



> diese ddl datei hab ich mir genau EINMAL vor 6 wochen eingefangen und mit den gängigen automatisierten virenzangen nicht unter kontrolle bekommen/gefunden....das die auf leute wie mich quasie angesetzt sind...steht auf dem blatt mit der eigenverantwortung...joar,stimmt.werfe mir auch grade selbst vor,das ich x virenscanns ,die alle ohne funde verliefen ,vertraut hab.



Irgendwas muß vor "ca. 6 Wochen" falsch gelaufen sein, sonst hättest Du Dir das Ding nicht eingefangen. Leider ist es meist im nachhinhein abgesehen von grobem Eigenverschulden so gut wie unmöglich, den Weg nachzuvollziehen. Man klickt halt doch teilweise unüberlegter, als das man um die Sicherheit des Systems besorgt ist. Wenn sich eine Sache nicht sofort bemerkbar macht (und das tun Keylogger mit Sicherheit nicht), fühlt man sich auf der sicheren Seite. 



> man in the middle angriffe...wünsch ich wirklich keinem..wunder mich,das es beim sammeln und ausplündern von wow accs bleibt und nicht auf die onlinebanking nutzer erweitert wurde...naja..geben wir den leuten noch ein jahr entwickerzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meiner persönlichen Meinung ist das, was gerade in Hinsicht auf die angeblich undokumentierten Angriffe auf WoW-Accounts abläuft, eine leichte Testbrise. Hier kann man halt testen, inwieweit Angriffe auf Token-Systeme erfolgreich sind oder nicht. Wäre ich "Hacker", dann würde ich gerade jetzt meine Angriffe auf dieses nur halbherzig gesicherte System starten und zu automatisieren versuchen - strafrechtliche Verfolgung ist nämlich erst einmal zweifelhaft, wenn es nur um ein paar WoW-Accounts und nicht um reales Geld geht.

Andererseits ist natürlich die Frage, ob man nicht einfach längst erfolgreiche Banking-Klau-Systeme auf WoW ansetzt, um weiterhin seinen Goldverkauf-Umsatz zu sichern (wobei natürlich klar sein dürfte: Die Gold-Käufer sind für _jeden_ "Hack" _direkt_ verantwortlich. Ohne diese Nachfrage gäbe es die "Hacks" nicht. Jedem Goldkäufer wünsche ich einen "Hack" und anschließenden Perma-Ban).


----------



## Aergerlich (28. März 2010)

der "man in the middle" angriff ist zumindest soweit automatisiert,das der angreifer selbst entscheiden kann,wann er den "code" anfordert...soll heißen...er/sie löst den angriff zu einem zeitpunkt seiner wahl aus.

die einzige bedingung,die dafür erfüllt sein muss,ist das bedürfniss des opfers die daten nach einem "initialisiertem" crash bereitwillg in die tasten zu haun.(authi code ist ja nur ~ne minute gültig...das heist..vom "bedürfniss erzeugen" übers daten abfangen bis hin zum einloggen ist es bereits automatisiert....das "mein hacker" ein fauler hund war ,zeigte sich daran,das er mit einem twink von mir  kochen skillte...)

das wird der grund sein,warum es noch nicht auf bankensysteme übertragbar ist...(wer überweist schon permanent geld..und nutzt dafür tan listen...richtig..keiner.....geldtransfers in diesen dimensionen laufen über besser gesicherte rechnerkreisläufe.

(vermute ich einfach mal blind)


############################################################

stand der dinge:





> Du kannst es auch nochmal mit Spybot Search&Destroy versuchen.



edit:

voriger betrag gelöscht,da dank  Spybot Search&Destroy die ddl vom rechner gepflückt wurde.
(nicht im agesicherten modus durchgelaufen)..nach einem neustart spuckte windows ziemlich schnell,ziemlich viele fehlermedungen aus.
"DLL RUNTIME ERROR"
(genauen wortlaut der fehlermeldung  hab ich jetz nicht im kopf..dafür gings zu fix)
infofenster gab an,das eine anwendung fehlgeschlagen ist,da die xm1995.dll nicht auffindbar ist.

also die erfolgreichen teilschritte diesen schädling loszuwerdenwaren bisher:
1:avguard :tiefenscann
2:Spybot Search&Destroy:tiefenscann

diverse neustarts waren auch dabei...

was NICHT geholfen hat war bisher:
avguard auf diese dll datei anzusetzen..weder im tiefenscann noch im "durchsuche diese datei" modus.
Spybot Search&Destroy auf diese dll im "durchsuche diese datei" modus

nun werd ich mich mal durch die regedit arbeiten..mal sehen was da auf mich wartet...




hier noch ein link zum spybotforum mit dem vielsagenden titel :


"Manual Removal Guide for Win32.Agent.wer"

(anleitung um die ddl von der platte zu kratzen,vom 24.3.2010

http://forums.spybot...ead.php?t=56431


----------



## Cictani (4. April 2010)

Am besten ihr macht ein Youtube Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdBrYfxSXWc


----------



## Psyclone616 (4. April 2010)

Hier fehlt ganz eindeutig variante 3

Der acc wurde gehackt das email konto auch es wurde ein authenticator(vom hacker) draufgespielt und man ist nun hilflos

Den dieser fall betrifft mich...

Habe ich noch die hoffnung meinen acc wiederzubekommen?

ich besitze den classic key und die geheime frage ( die sicher geaendert wurde -.-)


----------



## Shadria (4. April 2010)

Psyclone616 schrieb:


> ...
> Der acc wurde gehackt das email konto auch es wurde ein authenticator(vom hacker) draufgespielt und man ist nun hilf los
> ...
> Habe ich noch die hoffnung meinen acc wiederzubekommen?


Auch in solchen Fällen solltest du dich per Formular oder Supporthotline (Adresse bzw. Tel.-Nr. ist auf der Blizz-HP zu finden) an Blizzard wenden. Der Authenticator wird dann von Blizz entfernt und du erhältst deinen Acc zurück.

Am besten folgenden Thread lesen und dementsprechend handeln: Account kompromittiert


----------



## Kindgenius (5. April 2010)

Fuck -.-

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Shattrath&cn=Neoprey

Ich habe denen ein Formular geschickt, mit meinen CD-Key und ein Bild von mein Perso.
Dummweise hab ich die Antwort auf die geheime Frage nicht gewusst (ich weiß die Frage nichtmal mehr), ist das schlimm?

Ich denke, eine gültige CD-Key und perso sollten doch wohl ausreichen....


----------



## G0rid (5. April 2010)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch, kann man eigentlich einen Schlüsselanhänger-Authenticator UND das Handy-Dingens verwenden? Gleichzeitig, so zu sagen... Oder kann eins dann nicht mehr verwendet werden? 

Ich hab nen Schlüsselanhänger, spiel aber oft mobil WoW und hab nicht immer Lust, den Schlüsselanhänger mitzunehmen.


----------



## Rethelion (5. April 2010)

Das wird nicht gehen weil du dann zwei Geräte mit unterschiedlichen Seriennummern hättest und pro Account kann immer nur ein Authenticator genutzt werden, d.h. du müsstest einen erst deaktivieren, bevor du den anderen aktivieren kannst.


----------



## G0rid (6. April 2010)

Hm, das ist ja blöd... Aber vielen Dank.


----------



## Theck (7. April 2010)

Hey Leute
Nen kollege aht mich vorhin gefragt ob ich wieder wow spiele ich war erst mal überrachst wie er darauf kommt da wir schon vor paar monaten aufgehört hatten er hat mir dann ma armory link gesendet und echt bei aktivitäten steht das ich erst vor 3 stunden in mehreren inis war ich hba dregt ma virenscan geamcht nix gefunden und habe mir den acc auch mit keinem geteilt und die daten weitergegeben wollt mich dann einloggen allerdings wurde ich dann nach einem Authenticator-Code gefragt ich habe keinen authenticator und wäre mir auch neu das man einen braucht also ist mein acc gehackt wurden und dann durch nen Authenticator sozu sagen gesichert worden von dme hacker?


----------



## Shadria (7. April 2010)

Theck schrieb:


> ...also ist mein acc gehackt wurden und dann durch nen Authenticator sozu sagen gesichert worden von dme hacker?


Richtig. Dein Account wurde kompromittiert ("gehackt"). Der "Hacker" hat deinem Account einen Authentificator hinzugefügt.

Du solltest dich:
1. an Blizz wenden (per Webformular oder Telefon)
2. deinen PC auf Schadsoftware (Trojaner) untersuchen.


----------



## bombay (7. April 2010)

Ich finde Beiträge im Stile LaVerne schlicht zum speien. Sorry.

Mein Account wurde die Tage auch gehackt und LaVerne - ich mach das Software-Geschäft auch schon ein Weilchen. Aber völlig egal.

Wenn ich mir die Sichtweise eines LaVerne - er/sie/es stellvertretend für andere Beiträge dieser Machart- zueigen machte, dann müsste ich das Internet als unkalkulierbares Risiko eigentlich bleiben lassen. Und damit natürlich auch WoW.
Das dürfte Blizz allerdings nicht gefallen, wenn man zukünftig ein IT-Crack a la LaVerne sein muß, um unbeschadet ein Pixelmännchen gegen Entgelt durch die Gegend zu schieben. 

Was mich an Beiträgen wie den von LaVerne artikulierten so sauer macht, ist diese unglaublich arrogante Attitüde: Mein Gott ihr Vollspasten, ihr seid doch alle selber schuld.

Vielleicht ist es Aufgabe derjenigen, die mit dem Netz Geld verdienen, dieses sicher zu machen und nicht die von Lieschen Müller! 
Vielleicht ist ja die Blizz Datenbank gehackt und die Damen und Herren Hacker brauchen eigentlich nur noch ihre Listen runtertippen. 

Aber ne, es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Kann ich ja verstehen bei einem solchen Geschäftsvolumen. 

Mich erinnert das nur so fatal an die Vollhonks der EC Karten Besitzer, die ebenfalls ihrer Konten, besser gesagt deren Inhalten verlustig gingen, und die natürlich alle nur zu dumm oder grob fahrlässig im LaVernschen Sinne waren. 

Im meinem Fall war der Hack eher bitter für den bösen Mann:
Level 72, lauter tolle grüne und blaue Sachen die in Summe selbst beim Händler keine 40 Gold bringen. 
Dankenswerter Weise wurden diese Kostbarkeiten von Blizz in kurzer Zeit wieder in meinem Postkörbchen eingeparkt.


----------



## SuSa und AsTi (8. April 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Fuck -.-
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory....rath&cn=Neoprey
> 
> ...



Blizzard verlangt entweder das eine oder das andere. Also wird der Perso reichen.


______

Ich selber bin leider auch Hack Opfer geworden... obwohl ich nie auf irgendwelche Seiten von Emails oder links gegangen bin wo ich meine Account Daten eingeben soll, trotz Antivirus der mich jeden tag zum Check zwingt... Kann mir jemand sagen wie das überhaupt möglich ist? 

Naja ich hatte glück... der Hacker war doof... hat nur einen level 80er, niedrige Berufe, kaum gutes Equipe erbeutet... dazu kann er jetzt rein... PW Klau versuch fehlgeschlagen... jetzt muß nur noch diese[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]s doofe Teil von [font=arial, sans-serif]Autenficator (?) entfernen lassen... Weiß jemand wie viele Jahre das braucht? Und weiß jemand warum der Hacker so nett war und mir BB hochgemacht hat...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vom erz der alten weg bis zum Großmeister hat er es mir einfach gemacht *G*  [/font][/font]


----------



## Shadria (8. April 2010)

SuSa schrieb:


> Ich selber bin leider auch Hack Opfer geworden... obwohl ich nie auf irgendwelche Seiten von Emails oder links gegangen bin wo ich meine Account Daten eingeben soll, trotz Antivirus der mich jeden tag zum Check zwingt... Kann mir jemand sagen wie das überhaupt möglich ist?


Ja, das kann ich dir sagen: du hast dir höchstwahrscheinlich einen Trojaner/Keylogger eingefangen. Trojaner (also Schadsoftware generell) bekommt man nicht nur über "irgendwelche Seiten" oder "Links wo man Acc-Daten eingeben soll".
Sicherheitslücken durch die ausführbarer Code auf den Rechner gelangen kann gibt/gab es doch z.B. bei
- Adobe Reader
- Adobe Flash Player
- Webbrowser (IE, FF etc.)
- Sun Java
- Macromedia Flash Player
- Winamp
- Skype
- .....




SuSa schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte glück... der Hacker war doof... hat nur einen level 80er, niedrige Berufe, kaum gutes Equipe erbeutet...


Wieso war der Hacker doof? Wie soll der VOR dem Hack wissen welche Chars sich auf dem Acc befinden?



SuSa schrieb:


> Und weiß jemand warum der Hacker so nett war und mir BB hochgemacht hat...? Vom erz der alten weg bis zum Großmeister hat er es mir einfach gemacht *G*


Der "Hacker" hat mit deinem Char Erze gefarmt um es zu verkaufen... ganz einfach.


----------



## SuSa und AsTi (8. April 2010)

Das mit dem Doof war darauf bezogen das er weder Email noch Passwort geändert hat... und danke für die Auflistung... jetzt weiß ich was ich alles deinstallieren kann...


----------



## LordSubwoof (8. April 2010)

so mih hats heut auch erwischt.

email account + wow account gehackt. konnte dann über geheimfrage und passowrt reset bei web.de mein account wieder zurück holen aber ist natürlich alles weg.

gm angeschrieben die sache wird jetzt untersucht. 

jetzt hab ich aber per avast und per spybot-s&d mein system untersucht und es ist nix zu finden. hat wer noch ein gutes programm?

hab jetz terstmal authenticator geholt hoffe das schützt mal etwas jetzt.


----------



## Rethelion (8. April 2010)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich aber per avast und per spybot-s&d mein system untersucht und es ist nix zu finden. hat wer noch ein gutes programm?



Malwarebytes Antimalware Free, a squared Free oder die Onlinescans von Bitdefender, Eset, Panda,...


----------



## LordSubwoof (8. April 2010)

ok danke mach ich mal durch


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. April 2010)

hm laut malewarebytes hatte ich 2x den gleichen keylogger drauf und nen trojaner.

hab jetzt authenticator registriert. hoffe das hilft in zukunft gegen unliebsame überraschungen -.-

Aber das mit dem Restore ging recht fix. Hatte ingame nen GM angeschrieben und gestern Abend so 8 rum als ich online ging war alles schon wiederhergestellt. Wirklich TOP!


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Hast du deinen Rechner dann neu aufgesetzt oder wenigstens richtig gesäubert?


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. April 2010)

naja laut programm wurden die sachen entfernt. werde aber heute abend nochmal 1-x programme durchlaufen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte sich wieder was finden wird win7 neu aufgespielt.


----------



## Topperharly (12. April 2010)

aaaaaahhh fuck... gehackt..*snif* 10000g weg, alle items die man verkaufen/entzaubern kann.... 4 jahre und 4 monate blieb ich verschont. immer neuste antivieren software, lange passworte die auch schwer waren....... naja email zu blizzard is raus. hoffentlich wird der hacker heute von einem auto überfahren......


----------



## LordSubwoof (12. April 2010)

naja im normalfall bekommst du alles chön wieder. nur ärgerlich das man halt nix machen kann als warten. bei mir gings echt fix.

und "gelohnt" hat sichs auch n bissl bei der Itemwiederherstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also kleine entschädigung sozusagen...


----------



## Chelrid (12. April 2010)

ist zwar OTT, passt hier aber als Tip vielleicht mit rein, für alle die keine Kreditkarte für den Auth-Stick (so nenn ich den Codegenerator mal) haben.

Es gibt im Internet diverse Seiten, wo man sich eine "Prepaid" Kreditkarte besorgen kann.

Mir persönlich wurde die Seite http://www.mywirecard.com/de/Home.html empfohlen.

Auf dieser Seite kann man sich registrieren, völlig kostenfrei. Nach der Registrierung bekommt man ähnlich wie bei Paypal kleinere Geldbeträge auf sein Konto überwiesen und muss dieses Bestätigen.

Dann überweißt man einfach Geld auf deren Konto (1 Euro Gebühr pro Überweisung wird abgezogen, sprich die mit einplanen) und schon hat man seine Daten und kann bestellen.
Die Kreditkarten daten bekommt man auf der Seite von denen.


----------



## Topperharly (12. April 2010)

wie meinst du das? hast du ein "boni" bekommen oO
?


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. April 2010)

naja mir wurde z.b. ein halbes gildenbankfach voll netherstoff "getauscht" in Saroniterz. Hatte 2 Utrümliches Saronit mehr im INventar nach dem Restore,  bestimmt 5-6 Stacks Staub mehr usw usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lealuna (17. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab hier grad schon durchgeblättert, aber keinen Beitrag zu meinem "Fall" gefunden.

Und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem:

Heute morgen wollt ich mich einloggen, tippte auch Passwort und Authentificator ein, als plötzlich stand: Die eingegebenen Informationen...blabla. Nochmal versucht - könnte ja ein Tippfehler sein - gleicher Text.
Also schnell zur B-Net-Acc-Seite, um das Passwort zu ändern...E-Mail-Adresse falsch. O.o 
Hab das Passwort via "PW Vergessen" zurücksetzen lassen: an diese falsche E-Mail und es ging! Neues Passwort, kann mich aber immernoch nicht einloggen. Bei WoW und Battle-Net nicht. 
Aber lustigerweise kann ich mich im offiziellen WoW-Forum mit dieser Adresse einloggen.

Woran kann das liegen? Mein Freund kann sich auf seinem Rechner mit meinem Acc (natürlich zur Überprüfung, ob es an meinem Rechner liegt) auch nicht einloggen. Meine Chars waren seit dem letzten Login von mir auch nicht on, selbst die Gildenbank ist nicht geplündert.

PS: Zwar habe ich in letzter Zeit täglich 1-3 Phishing-Mails bekommen, aber nie auch nur einen Link etc davon angeklickt, sondern direkt ge-
 	löscht.

Nachtrag: Mein Freund hat soeben mit einem GM sprechen können. Dieser meint, dass mein Account voll spielbar ist und er kann keine Probleme 
 	erkennen. Wieso kann ich mich dann nicht einloggen? merkwürdig...


WICHTIG: Seht diesen Beitrag bitte als belanglos an...>.< 
Nachdem ich an diesem schönen Tag joggen war und mein Hirn auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht wurde, fing ich an richtig nachzudenken...
Und dachte so: "Hey, den Authenti kann man ja auch synchronisieren..." -> gesagt, getan...und siehe da: ich kann mich wieder einloggen...
Da sag ich nur: OMG, wie peinlich!!! Vorallem, weil mein Freund schon vorgeschlagen hatte, den Authenti zu synchronisieren, ich das aber nicht für den Fehler hielt....>.>
Daher mein Tipp an alle anderen: Synchronisiert auch den Authenti, falls ihr euch auf mystriöse Weise nicht einloggen könnt! xD


----------



## Goh123 (17. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe mein Problem passt hier rein und ich finde die Antworten, die ich seit ein paar Tagen suche.

Folgender Fall:

Meine letzte Gamecard ist Mitte Februar 2010 ausgelaufen. Ich habe seitdem keine neue gelöst, dementsprechend wird mein Account in der Verwaltung bei battle.net als "Lizenzstatus: abgelaufen" angezeigt. Ich wollte einfach mal WOW Pause machen. So weit, so gut.

Am 12.4.2010 ruft mich abends ein Gildenmitglied an und fragt mich, warum ich den ganzen Tag schon online sei aber nicht reagiere oder grüße. Mein Main war den ganzen Tag wohl farmen und hat wohl auch ein bißchen PVP gemacht.

Lt. Arsenal tragen meine beiden 80er jetzt nur noch einen Wappenrock und stehen ansonsten wohl geplündert irgendwo rum. Rüstung ist weg und Gold mit Sicherheit auch.

Der Rechner, auf dem WOW installiert war, wurde im Februar frisch formatiert und läuft seitdem unter Linux, auf dem Laptop, den ich derzeit nutze war nie irgendetwas an Daten, die auch nur im entferntesten etwas mit WOW zu tun haben. Beide Rechner sind komplett Viren- und Malwarefrei.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann es passieren, daß jemand mit meinem INAKTIVEN Account (letzte Zahlung/Gamecard Mitte Dezember) online geht und derartigen Unfug macht? Ich könnte es nachvolziehen wenn der Account aktiv wäre und sich jemand reinhackt, aber nicht beim aktuellen Status. Laut battle.net sind die Charaktere auch noch mit meinem Account verknüpft, also ist ein Transfer (wie auch immer der geschehen sein könnte) auszuschließen.

Ein Ticket habe ich erstellt, aber die Antwort war das GM Standard blabla. Also nicht sehr hilfreich und voll am Problem vorbei.

Hatte jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem?

LG und Danke
Goh


----------



## Shadria (18. April 2010)

Goh123 schrieb:


> ...
> Meine letzte Gamecard ist Mitte Februar 2010 ausgelaufen.
> ...
> Der Rechner, auf dem WOW installiert war, wurde im Februar frisch formatiert und läuft seitdem unter Linux, auf dem Laptop, den ich derzeit nutze war nie irgendetwas an Daten, die auch nur im entferntesten etwas mit WOW zu tun haben. Beide Rechner sind komplett Viren- und Malwarefrei.
> ...



Ich kann mir das so vorstellen:
Dein "alter" Rechner hatte z.b. einen Keylogger drauf -> deine Daten wurden an den "Hacker" übermittelt -> der "Hacker" hat sich jedoch (warum auch immer) erst am 12.04. mit deinen Daten in deinen Acc eingeloggt und den Acc (zumindest für diesen einen Tag) reaktiviert. Wieso dein Lizenz-Status aktuell "abgelaufen" ist... hmmm.... gute Frage... dazu hab ich im Moment ehrlich gesagt grad keine Idee parat...
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle noch zusätzlich (telefonisch am Montag) an den Rechnungssupport wenden.... vielleicht können die eine Aussage machen.


----------



## Goh123 (18. April 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das so vorstellen:
> Dein "alter" Rechner hatte z.b. einen Keylogger drauf -> deine Daten wurden an den "Hacker" übermittelt -> der "Hacker" hat sich jedoch (warum auch immer) erst am 12.04. mit deinen Daten in deinen Acc eingeloggt und den Acc (zumindest für diesen einen Tag) reaktiviert. Wieso dein Lizenz-Status aktuell "abgelaufen" ist... hmmm.... gute Frage... dazu hab ich im Moment ehrlich gesagt grad keine Idee parat...
> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle noch zusätzlich (telefonisch am Montag) an den Rechnungssupport wenden.... vielleicht können die eine Aussage machen.




Keyogger etc. schließe ich erstmal aus. Meine Systeme sind prinzipiell gut gewartet.


Rechnungssupport ist natürlich noch eine Option.
Aber:

1. Wie soll ein Account für nur einen Tag reaktiviert werden?
2. Wieso ist diese Zahlung (sofern überhaupt erfolgt) nicht in der Historie vermerkt?

Beide Varianten würden ja eines Eingriffes in die Systeme von Blizzard bedürfen.

Der Account ist ja abgelaufen, weil seit Februar keine Gamecard gelöst wurde. Dieser Zustand ist logisch und von mir gewünscht.


----------



## Shadria (18. April 2010)

Goh123 schrieb:


> Keyogger etc. schließe ich erstmal aus. Meine Systeme sind prinzipiell gut gewartet.


Auch wenn dein System gut gewartet ist: 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht... auch nicht auf deinem System.



Goh123 schrieb:


> Rechnungssupport ist natürlich noch eine Option.
> Aber:
> 
> 1. Wie soll ein Account für nur einen Tag reaktiviert werden?
> ...


...und genau diese Fragen kann dir der Rechnungssupport beantworten. Wie gesagt, ich würde anrufen oder eine Email schreiben.


----------



## Goh123 (18. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Statusupdate:

Konnte mich vorhin am Rechner meines Bruders einloggen.
Gegenstände und Gold sind alle wieder da.

Glück gehabt.

Was bleibt ist die Frage nach dem WIE!!!


----------



## Elnor (21. April 2010)

Goh123 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Statusupdate:
> 
> Konnte mich vorhin am Rechner meines Bruders einloggen.
> Gegenstände und Gold sind alle wieder da.
> ...



Computer scannen nicht das es nochmal passiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schäubli (3. Mai 2010)

Heyho Leute , ich wollte mich gerade einloggen dann wird man angezeigt das die Email falsch ist.
Ich wollte dann das Passwort ändern , das ging auch.
Aber ich wollte mich dann neu einloggen und es wird angezeigt das die Email falsch ist.
Ich habe einen Authi..!


----------



## schäubli (3. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## schäubli (3. Mai 2010)

ich bin ungeduldig^^


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Mai 2010)

Gz zum Tripplepost.
Wie wärs mal mit Support anrufen und das Problem innerhalb von ein parr Minuten klären?
Ansonsten der Standart Kramm:
-Pc nach Keylogger durchsuchen lassen
-auf irgendwelche Fake Mails reagiert indem du den Link geöffnet hast?
-ist der Authi richtig eingerichtet? (nur beachten falls du ihn noch nicht so lange hast)


----------



## Sebastian1804 (5. Mai 2010)

*rotes Zielband aufstell*
Wer wird wohl der erste Glückliche sein, dessen Account weg ist ._.

(Achtung 2 oder 3 Fakes im Firum unterwegs!! )



(( Ihr dürft mich gerne verwarnen buffed aber das musste mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ))


----------

